# gwcaton's journal



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2004)

Okay, let's try this again. i started this earlier and when i submitted it it dissapeared and i couldn't get back on the website for an hour . LOL  I must of broke something. sorry. 

*Goals* - To reduce my bodyfat to 9 preferably 8% by April 1st without losing too much if any LBM. Would prefer to even add a little LBM if possible but to me the fat loss is more important right now.

*Diet*  - Approx 2300 calories a day which is a 20% deficit from my maintenance level.  Proportioned out at 50% carbs, 35% Protein and 15% fat. If I did the math right that gives me a little over 1g per lb of bodyweight on protein.  All this is subject to weekly evaluation and change.

*Workouts*  - This is my workout plans as of today and like the diet are subject to weekly review and change.
Weights 2 days in a row, then cardio. Weights 2 days in a row , then cardio and then a day off !  Then repeat.
Legs will be done in the a.m. before work, the other weight workouts will be split into a.m. and p.m. workouts.  Cardio will be split into a.m. and p.m. workouts also.

*Stats*  - 

Age: 48
Height: 6 ft.
Weight: 183
Bodyfat % - 11%
Lbs of fat - 20
LBM - 163 lbs.
Chest - 41.5"
Biceps - 15.5"
Forearm - 13.25"
Neck - 16"
Waist - 34"
Thigh - 24"
Calf - 15"

 Tomorrow (Jan. 5th) is the first day.  Will post workout and diet at end of the day.

Thanks for the help in advance ! 

Gary


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2004)

good luck


----------



## katie64 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice to see you started a journal


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2004)

P-funk, thanks !
Katie , Thanks !
Well, its a little after 7 am time to get started. Let the games begin ! 

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2004)

Ok.  Workout went great !  Here's what happened.

*Front squats* 

90lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 6
90 x 12
Never done front squats before. Tried but never could seem to get the hang of it. But I decided that I was not going to let a 7ft bar and some weight plates get the best of me. So today i did front squats ! 4th set was really hard .

*Leg Extensions* 

60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12

*Dumbell lunges* 

25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 6
25 x 12
Been awhile since I've done lunges.  Last 3 sets were killers !


*Leg curls* 

55 lbs x 12 reps
65 x 10 
75 x 8
85 x 6
55 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 

100 lbs x 20 reps
120 x 15
140 x 10
120 x 15
100 x 20

*Notes:* 
 Took Creatine 20 minutes before w/o and immediately after.
It's been 5 hrs and i still feel the effects of the workout . Can't wait for the  muscle soreness to set in in a day or so !  

Diet details tonight .
Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2004)

Todays Diet 


*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/ scoop of protein pwdr
Banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz Protein shake
Banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz Tuna
4 oz potato
1 slice wheat bread
6 oz green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz Chicken breast
1 cup corn
1 slice wheat bread
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
6oz Nonfat yogurt w/ protein powder
2 tbsp Natural Peanut butter
salad
22 oz water

*Notes:* 
1 mug of coffee as soon as i got out of bed this morning
creatine mixed w/gatorade powder 20 minutes before w/o
creatine mixed with gatorade powder immediately after w/o
22 oz water while working out
creatine mixed with gatorade powder in the evening
mug of coffee in the evening

Well that went well ! Is the first day the hardest or does it get harder as time goes by ?  LOL  
One down and only 85 more to go !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2004)

1-6-04  
A.M. Workout 

*Chest* 
Incline barbell bench press
145 lbs x 12 reps
155 x 10
165 x 8
175 x 6 
145 x 12

Incline Dumb bell flyes
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10 
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12

*Shoulders* 
Seated Barbell press
90 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10 
110 x 8
120 x 6
90 x 12

Bent over Dumbbell lateral lifts
5 lbs x 12 reps 
7.5 x 10 
10 x 8 
15 x 6
10 x 12   
Need to increase these next workout  

*Triceps* 
Reverse grip pressdowns
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12  
Need to increase these next workout 

Lying cable triceps extensions
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8 
50 x 6 
35 x 12

Back , biceps and abs this evening .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2004)

P.M. workout and todays diet 

*Back* 
Pullups - 50 reps
Straight arm pulldowns -
45 lbs x 12 reps
50 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6 
45 x 12
Need to increase these next workout 

Barbell shrugs
135 lbs x 12 reps
155 x 10
174 x 8 
195 x 6 
135 x 12 
Need to increase these next workout  


*Biceps* 

Close grip EZ bar curls 
30 lbs x 12 reps 
45 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6 
50 x 12 
Need to increase these next workout  

Cable curls
40 lbs x 12 reps 
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6 
40 x 12 

*Abs* 

Cable crunches 
70 lbs x 20 reps 
80 x 15 
80 x 15
80 x 15 
70 x 20

Leg pull-ins
5 sets of 20 reps 

Notes : 

Workout took 70 minutes , shouldn't take as long next time. A couple of these exercises were new or i hadn't done them in awhile as was unsure of where to start. 

Oh ,and in case anyone is reading this and wondering ,  I workout at home. I have an Olympic barbell set , a set of adjustable dumbbells, a seated calf raise machine and a smith machine with a weight stack and upper and lower pulleys along with an adjustable bench with a leg curl/extension attachment . Oh and let's not forget my freind teh staionary bike . 

Diet info coming up


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2004)

Jan. 6th diet 

Mug of coffee soon as got up . 

Creatine mixed with gatorade powder 20 minutes before workout
Creatine mixed with gatorade pwoder immediately after w/o.
22 0z water during workout  Same for am and pm workout 

*Meal 1* 
5 oz 1% cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w scoop of protein
2 tbsp all fruit 
banana
22 oz water 
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water 
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas 
4 oz potato
22 oz water 
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water 
*meal 5 * 
5 oz Tilaipa (sp) 
cup of corn
cup of brocoli
22 oz water 
*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/ scoop of protein
2 tbsp Nat. peanut butter
salad 
22 oz water 

ok ! 2 down ! lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2004)

Jan.7, 2004 

 Morning -30 minutes cardio .

Well i was right. The muscle soreness from the leg workout Monday started setting in yesterday afternoon and was very noticable this morning ! I had to walk downstarirs like a litle old lady.  Did my a.m. cardio and am headed for a soak in a warm bath. 

Evening - 30 minutes cardio



Todays diet  Yum Yum  

mug of coffee as soon as i got up

creatine w/ gatorade powder  20 min before  each w/o
creatine w/gatorade immediately after each w/o

*Meal 1* 
2 egg white 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein 
Banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 ox protein shake 
banana 
22 ox water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
6oz green beans 
4 oz potato
slice wheat bread 
22 ozwater

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz top sirloin
cup of corn
slice of wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad 
2 tbsp natural peanut butter
22 oz water

Another day conquered on my road to my goals .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2004)

Jan 8th 2004 

*Front Squats* 
90 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 6
95 x 12  


*Leg extensions* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6 
60 x 12
Need to increase these next workout 

*Dumb bell lunges* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10 
Lost my balance on rep 9 and came down hard on my left kneecap. recovered and started to do rep 10 and my knee said "NO WAY !" So cut the lunges today 

*Leg curls * 
55 lbs x 12 reps
65 x 10
75 x 8
85 x 6 
55 x 12 

*Seated calf raises* 
100 lbs x 20 reps 
120 x 15
160 x 10
140 x 15
100 x 20
Need to increase these next workout 


Todays Diet 

mug of coffee as usual
creatine w/gatorade powder 20 min before workout
creatine w gatorade powder immediately after workout 
22 oz water during workout 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
salmon patty
6 oz green beans
4 oz potato
slice wheat bread
22 oz water

*meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
slice wheat bread
cup of corn 22 oz water  
mug of coffee

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/ protein
salad
2 tbsp of nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
knee feels good . am up and down all day at work and it didn't bother me so should be alright come next leg workout .
Really liking the front squats . 
Am i going to heavy on the lunges ? 25 - 35 lbs  in each hand doesn't sound like a lot but i am having trouble keeping my balance ?  Anybody out there reading this ? Any comments ? suggestions ? Thanks! 

one more down . makes me just that much closer to where i want to be !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2004)

Jan. 9 th, 2004 

A.m workout 

*Incline Bench press* 
145 lbs x 12 reps
155 x 10
165 x 8 
175 x 6
145 x 12
Will increase weight on set 2, 3 & 4 next workout 

*Incline Dumbell flyes* 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10 
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12 

*Seated barbell press* 
90 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10 
110 x 8 
120 x 6 
90 x 12 

*Seated bentover db lateral lifts * 
10 lbs x 12 reps 
15 x 10
20 x 8 
25 x 6
10 x 12
Need  a small increase on this one next workout , again.

*Triceps pressdown* 
50 lbs x 12 reps 
55 x 10 
60 x 10
65x 8 
50 x 12 
Need another increase in wieght next workout 

*Lying triceps cable extension* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

P.M. workout 

*Pull ups * 
50 reps

*Straight arm pulldowns* 
50 lbs x 12 reps
55 x 10
60 x 8
65 x 6
50 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

*Barbell shrugs * 
155 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
195 x 8
225 x 6
155 x 12
This was an increase over last time but still need to increase next time 

*Close grip EZ bar curls* 
45 lbs x 12 reps 
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 6
50 x 12 
This was an increase over last time but still need to increase  next workout 

*Cable curls * 
40 lbs x 12 reps 
45 x 10 
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12 

*Cable crunches * 
70 lbs x 20 reps 
80 x 15 
80 x 15
80 x 15 
70 x 20 

*Leg pull ins* 
5 sets of 20 reps


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2004)

Jan. 9th diet  

Mug of coffee to wake up.
creatine mixed w/gatorade powder 20 min before each workout
creatine mixed w/gatorade powder immediately after each workout
22 oz of water during each workout 

*Meal 1* 
5 oz cottage cheese 
1/3 cup of oatmeal w/protein powder
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana 
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna 
1/2 cup of peas
1/2 cuo of corn
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
5 oz Tilapia
cup of corn 
cup of brocolli
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein 
salad
2 tbsp of Nat PNB
22 oz water 

Note:  Doinf good sticking to the meal plan. The wife baked twice this week, choclate chip cookies and fudge brownies  and I did not eat any !!!!! Yeah Baby ! 

Tomorrow morning i will weigh and measure and possibly take a few pics And evaluate if there are any changes I need to make .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2004)

Jan. 10, 2004 

Free Day ! 

No workout , no strict diet

today i have had:

grilled chicken breast sandwich , handful of fries
chicken scampi , salad, breadsticks (2) 
1/2 a small pizza 
Nat PBN / blackberry allfruit on wheat bread


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

I love your journal Gary, and I like the way you do your sets/reps, I was going to do it that way then decided to keep it very basic for now........Glad your knee is better...........as far as the lunges, I've considered doing them by lunging onto a step, I tend to lose my balance too, I'll try it on Tuesday(leg day), let ya know if it helped me.....


And tell Mrs. Gary, to stop baking   kudos to you for staying strong


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2004)

Katie,

Thanks. Baking is one of Debbie's joys so I must suffer. Oh well, whatcha gonna do ? LOL

Yeah but filling the journal out in detail is time consuming, especially since i am a hunt and peck typists. And it could be more detailed but this is plenty for me . If someone wanted more details I could probably give it to them.

Just went over my records for the week, bodyfat , body measurements , etc . If i did the math correctly i lost  1.75 lbs fat  and gained 1.75 lbs muscle . Guess there will be no changes in diet or workout this week. Yeah !!  

Guess i need to adjust my goals a bit.  I have an image in my head of what i want to look like by April 1st so the number , in regards to bodyfat % is justa number but i am guessing I need to be 7 maybe 6 % bodyfat to reach my goal.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2004)

Jan.11,2004 


*A.M.* - 30 miutes cardio

*P.M.* - 30 minutes cardio


Diet 
Creatine w/gatorade powder before and after each cardio

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmealw/protien 
tangerine
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana 
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup grean beans
1/2 cup corn
slice of wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken breast
cup of corn
slice of wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6oz nonfat yogurt w/ protein
salad
2 tbsp nat PNB
22 oz water


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2004)

Jan. 12, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
145 x 8
175 x 6
95 x 12

*leg extensions* 
65 lbs x 12 reps 
75 x 10 
85 x 8 
95 x 6
65 x 12 

*Leg curls * 
57.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
77.5 x 8 
87.5 x 6
57.5 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
110 lbs x 20 reps
140 x 15
170 x 10
140 x 15
110 x 20

*Notes :* 
The good news    I increased the amount of weight used on all sets of all exercises !
The bad news   it looks like no more lunges for awhile . I hurt my left knee last workout on lunges . Today I started light , no extra weight and it felt ok. next set i used 5lbs in each hand. what a dif 10 lbs makes . My left knee said no way !   So lunges are off the list for awhile I guess.


Todays diet 

Cup of coffee 
creatine w/gatorade powder 20 minutes before workout and immediately after 
22 oz water during workout 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp of all fruit
5 oz  of 1% cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shakes 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup of peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
6 oz Salmon patty (radiation and all .  LOL )
1 cup brocolli
1 cup corn
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2004)

Jan. 13, 2004 

A.M. workout 

*Incline Bench Press* 
145 lbs x 12 reps
160 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6
145 x 12

*Incline Dumbell Flyes* 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12

*seated Barbell Press*
90 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10
110 x 8
120 x 6
90 x 12
increase weight next workout

*Seated bentover Db lateral lifts*
15 lbs x 12 reps 
20 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6 
15x 12

*Cable Pressdowns]/B]
55 lbs x 12 reps
60 x 10
65 x 8
70 x 6
55 x 12

Lying cable triceps extensions
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8
50 x 4
35 x 12
only got 4 reps on set 4


P.M. Work out 

Pullups  
50 reps

Straight arm pulldowns 
50 lbs x 12 reps
55 x 10 
60 x 8 
65 x 6
50 x 12
increase weight next workout 

Barbell shrugs 
175 lbs x 12 reps
195 x 10 
215 x 8 
235 x 6
175 x 12
increase weight next workout

Close grip EZ bar curls 
50 lbs x 12 reps
65 x 10
75 x 8
85 x 6
50 x 12
increase weight next workout


Cable curls 
40 lbs x 12 reps 
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6 
40 x 12
increase weight next workout

Cable crunches 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 15 
85 x 15 
85 x 15
75 x 12 
Increased from last workout

Leg pullins 
5 sets of 20 reps

Todays Diet 

Meal 1  
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/ protein
banana
22 oz water

Meal 2  
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

Meal 3  
6 oz tuna
slice of wheat bread
4 oz potato
6 oz green beans 
22 oz water

Meal 4 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

Meal 5  
4 oz steak
cup of corn
slice of wheat bread
22 oz water

Meal 6  
6 oz nonfat yogurt w /protein 
salad 
2 tbsp Nat PNB

Notes: 
coffee first thing in the mornig and inbetween meal 5 and pm workout
creatine w/gatorade powder before and after each workout*


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2004)

Jan. 14, 2004 

Cardio Day 
*A.M.*  30 minutes
*P.M.*  30 minutes

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup od oatmeal w/protein and tsp honey
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
banana 
22oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
6 oz green beans
slice wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken w/ tomatoes/garlic
cup of corn
slice wheat bread
22 oz water 
coffee

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
2 tbsp of Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing in the morning
creatine w/gatorade powder 20 minutes before each workout
creatine w/gatorade powder immediatly after each workout


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Great journal!!  I am a hunt and peck typist too   It sucks having a hurt knee... Mine pops sometimes, and I find that taking glucosamine chondroitin helps a lot.  Be sure if you take it, to do so religiously!  Keep up the good work


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2004)

> PreMier Great journal!! I am a hunt and peck typist too  It sucks having a hurt knee... Mine pops sometimes, and I find that taking glucosamine chondroitin helps a lot. Be sure if you take it, to do so religiously! Keep up the good work



Premier, thanks . I have been taking the glocosamine for months now . It sucks to get old but it's better than not getting old !

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2004)

Jan. 15,2004 

Workout 

*Front Squats* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 6 
95 x 12

*Leg Extensions * 
70 lbs x 12 reps 
80 x 10 
90 x 8 
100 x 6 
70 x 12

*Leg Curls* 
57.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
77.5 x 8
87.5 x 6 
57.5 x 12

*Seated Calf Raises* 
110 lbs x 20 reps
140 x 15
170 x10
140 x 15
120 x 20

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
banana
1/3 cup of oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
6 oz green beans
4 oz potato
slice wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup of corn
slice of wheat bread
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing !
creatine mixed w/gatorade powder 20 minutes before work out
creatine  mixed w/gatorade powder immediately after workout
22 oz water during workout


----------



## katie64 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Gary 

What plan are you following for your training, looks alittle like BFL and you did am/pm training, what's up with that  just trying to follow your plan, future reference, ya know...........I'm thinking about 86ing the lunges too, just temporarily


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2004)

> katie64 Hey Gary
> 
> What plan are you following for your training, looks alittle like BFL and you did am/pm training, what's up with that  just trying to follow your plan, future reference, ya know...........I'm thinking about 86ing the lunges too, just temporarily



 Hi Katie ! !!  

Good to hear from you . I sure wish you would get to feeling 100% soon . 

My plan is BFFM slightly tweeked to suit me . I was doing BFL for the past year and kinda hit a plateau . Found this ste, joined , downloaded the BFFM and I can tell a difference already. My poundages , while not anything to brag about seem to be steadily increasing and tomorrow I find out about the diet. It's weigh and measure day !! YEAH !!!!!!!!!  
The am /pm training is my tweek I guess, I wanted to work the whole body twice in a week and have a days rest instead of doing it in 9-10 days if i would of put the pm. workout on a seperate day.  When i first started working out I didn't think i would like the early morning workouts  but I prefer them now over evening workouts . gets me going and gets the workout out of the way so the rest of the day is mine.  Outside influences are less likely to alter my schedule .

The BFFM book gave a lot more info, details than BFL did and I think it will make the difference for me . 

I am canning the lunges too for awhile then I will work back into them without weight and then slowly add small poundages. 

Hope to see ya around ! 

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2004)

Jan. 16, 2004 

A.M. Workout 

*Incline Bench press* 
145 lbs x 12 reps
160 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6
145 x 12

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10 
40 x 8 
45 x 6 
Increase weight next workout 

*Seated Barbell press* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10 
115 x 8
125 x 6 
95 x 12

*Seated bentover D.B. lateral lifts* 
15 lbs x 12 reps
20 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6
15 x 12 
increase weight next workout 

*triceps pressdown* 
55 lbs x 12 reps 
60 x 10 
65 x 8
70 x 6
55 x 12 

*Lying cable  triceps extensions* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12
Thinking about dropping these. My triceps are pretty good and i think they get enough work directly and indirectly 

P.M. Workout 

*Pullups* 
50 reps

*Straight arm pulldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10 
62.5 x 8 
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
195 lbs x 12 reps 
215 x 10
235 x 8
255 x 6
195 x 12 
WOW ! LOL

*close grip EZ bar curls* 
55 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12
Increase weight on first set next workout

*cable curls* 
42.5 lbs x 12 reps 
45 x 10
52.5 x 8
55 x 6
42.5 x 12

*cable crunches* 
75 lbs x 20 reps
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15
75 x 20

*Leg pull ins* 
5 sets of 20 reps


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2004)

Jan 16 , 2004  

Todays diet 

*meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit
5 oz 1% cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 os water

*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
4 oz lobster tail Yummy ! 
cup of brocolli
cup of corn
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
The usual.. coffee first thing 
creatine w/gatorade powder 15 minutes before each workout
creatine w/gatorade pwoder immediatly after each workout

Tommorrow is weigh and measure day.  2 weeks down , 10 to go !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2004)

Free day !  

No workout , no srtict diet 

*Notes:* 
Weighed and measured
Body fat reads 8 %. I don't beleive it but thats what it reads.  Since I used the new Accumeasure calipers this week instead of the old calipers i had I won't compare fat loss/LBM changes etc.
body measurements stayed basically the same and bodyweight went down so am assuming  there was a LBM gain.  Therefore still no changes in the diet.

The workouts have been going good..  Slow steady increases in poundages.

List of beginning poundages/reps vs current:

Front squats - 150 x 6 vs 165 x 6
leg extensions - 90 x 6 vs 100 x 6
leg curls - 85 x 6 vs 87.5 x 6   10-6-03 77 x 6
seated calf raises - 140 x 10 vs 170 x 10 10-6-03 100 x 10

incline bench press - 175 x 6 vs 180 x 6  10-6-03 150 x 6
seated barbell presses  -  120 x 6 vs 125 x 6
seated bent over lateral lifts - 15 x 6 vs 30 x 6 
triceps pressdown - 50 x 6 vs 70 x 6

straight arm pulldowns - 60 x 6  vs 67.5 x 6
barbell shrugs - 195 x 6 vs 255 x 6
close grip EZ bar curls - 70 x 6 vs 90 x 6 
cable crunches - 80 x 15 vs 85 x 15

No earth shattering increases but ...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 17, 2004)

Very good progress Gary, good for you babe 


*****Kate leaves  going to read her BFFM book........


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

Way to go gwcaton!  Congrads on the progress thus far! hard work pays off. enjoy your free day


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Ladies !!!!

Kate , whats with the  and the   ?  You don't like to read ?   Good luck Babe ! 

atherjen ,been watching your journal. Way to go .


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> atherjen ,been watching your journal. Way to go .



Welcome, well deserved for your progress! 

thanks! my journal on avant?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2004)

> atherjen  thanks! my journal on avant?



Yup, hurts my old eyes though. don't like their color scheme there LOL   Is it changeable if you are a menber ? I'm not.

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Yup, hurts my old eyes though. don't like their color scheme there LOL   Is it changeable if you are a menber ? I'm not.
> 
> Gary



well its black and white!  thats what I see!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2004)

Jan. 18, 2004 

A.M. workout 
30 minutes cardio

P.M. workout 
30 minutes cardio

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
6 oz green beans
4 oz potato
22 oz water
coffee

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken w/diced tomatoes and onion
cup of corn
slice of wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/ protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
creatine w/gatorade powder immediately after each cardio
22 oz water after each cardio

*Got a new toy today !  A preacher bench attachment for my weight bench.  Plan to replace the basic cable curls with preacher cable curls .*


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

Nice new toy!!  

mind me asking why your doing 2 cardio sessions/day?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2004)

Jenn,

No particular reason other than it seems to work for me . I'd rather burn off fat  than cut back on food . LOL
Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2004)

jan. 19, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 6 
95 x 12
Increase weight next workout

*Leg extensions* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10 
90 x 8
100 x 6

*Leg Curls* 
57.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
77.5 x 8 
87.5 x 6 
57.5 x 12
Increase next workout

*Seated Calf raises* 
110 lbs x 20 reps
140 x 15 
170 x 10
140 x 15
110 x 12

todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup of oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp allfruit
banana
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
Banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
cop of brocolli
cup of corn
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/ protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
Making a couple of more days worth of meal plans for more variety
coffee first thing this morning
Creatine w/gatoradepowder 20 minutes before wo
creatine w/gatorade powder immediately after wo
22 oz water during wo


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2004)

Jan. 20, 2004 

A.M. workout 

*Incline bench press * 
150 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10
175 x 8
185 x 6
150 x 12
Increased each ste by 5 lbs over last workout

*Incline d.b. flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

*Seated barbell press* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 4 only got 4 instead fo 6 
95 x 12

*Seated bent over db lateral raises* 
17.5 lbs x 12 reps 
22.5 x 10
27.5 x 8
35 x 6
17.5 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
55 lbs x 12 reps
60 x 10
65 x 8
70 x 6
55 x 12

P.M. workout  

*Pullups* 
50 reps

*Staright arm pulldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10
62.5 x 8
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbell shrugs * 
195 lbs x 12 reps
215 x 10 
235 x 8
255 x 6
195 x 12

*Close grip EZ bar curls * 
60 lbs x 12 reps 
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12 

*Preacher cable curls* 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12
First time doing these . Took me some time to figure out everything like distance from the weight stack , height of the preacher bench , etc  so workout took longer than usual.

*Cable crunches * 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 15 
85 x 15
85 x 15 
75 x 20
Increase next workout 

*Leg pull ins * 
5 sets of 20 reps


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2004)

Jan. 20, 2004  

today's diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cop oatmeal w/protein 
5 oz cottage
2 tbsp Allfruit
Banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz prtein shake 
banana 
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz Lean beef patty
1/2 cup corn 
1/2 cup peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
1 cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing this morning
creatine w/gatorade pwoder 20 minutes before each workout
creatine w/gatorade powder immediately after each workout 
22 oz water during each workout


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey man, diet is looking clean, great dedication with your diet. Strength is looking good too man, keep up the hard work.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2004)

MonStar

Thanks, I really look forward to cheat day but once it gets here its more like a cuople of cheat meals , nothing big.  The diet is really pretty easy since my wife takes care of the hard part, all i do is eat it !!

Checked out your journal . Man those are some heavy weights you're lifting . Good luck .

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2004)

Jan. 21, 2004 

A.M. workout  
30 minutes cardio

P.M. workout 
30 minutes cardio

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cop of oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz Protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna 
4 oz potato
6 oz green beans
slice wheat bread
22oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup of corn
coffee 
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
2 tbsp Nat PNB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in morning
creatine w/gatorade powder after cardio am / pm
22 oz water after cardio am / pm

Tomorrow is leg day !!!!!!  LOL   Craving Hot Wings for some reason !!!!  Guess I know what some of my cheat food will be this weekend .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

I havent had a thing of hotwings since last superbowl sunday!  That sounds good


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2004)

Jan. 22, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
125 x 10 
150 x 8 
170 x 6
100 x 12
First time i have done these without a wrap on my left knee. Hurt it doing Lunges a couple of weeks ago. Will work them back in soon. 

*Leg Extensions* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10
90 x 8 
100 x 6
70 x 12

*Leg curls * 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
110 lbs x 20 reps
140 x 15
170 x 10
140 x 15
110 x 20

todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup of oatmeal w/ protein
2 tbsp alfruit
banana
5 oz cottage
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz lean beef patty
4 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
cup of brocolli
22 oz water
coffee

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
2tbsp Nat PNB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing in the morning
Creatine w/gatorade 20 minutes before wo
Creatine w/gatorade powder immediately after wo.

Upper body tomorrow !!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Jen ! 

I hit my first snag today.  My dog kept me up *ALL *  night last night. I don't think either of us got more than 2 hours sleep throughout the night. So i didn't do my A.M.  workout . Yet . will probably do it this evening and do the P.M workout Saturday mornig , which is usually an off day.

Took him to the vet and he has a dislocated disc in his back and it is inflammed, so he is on drugs and extra rest ( like he doesn't get enough rest as it is ).

Tomorrow is weigh and measure /evalution day ! Plus cheat day on the diet .  been craving *HOT WINGS *  all week ! LOL

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

icky hot wings!! they burn my lips too much! Hope you at least enjoy them! 

sorry to hear about your pup!  Hope hes all better soon!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Jen, 
He's doing much better and I am sure I will enjoy the hot wings . 

Jan. 23, 2004 

workout 

*Incline bench Press* 
150 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10 
175 x 8 
185 x 6
150 x 12

*Incline d.b. flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps 
40 x 10 
45 x 8 
50 x 6 
35 x 12

*Seated barbell press* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10
115 x 8 
125 x 6
95 x 12

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10 
30 x 8 
35 x 6
20 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
55 lbs x 12 reps
60 x 10 
65 x 8
70 x 6 
55 x 12

Notes  : 
Really tired after no sleep last night. Workout went slow but I did get it done. Took 20 minutes longer than usual but I thought it would be safer to go slower, longer rest between sets.

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup of oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp allfruit
5 oz cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
pear
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
4 oz potato
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
cup corn 
cup brocoll
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/ protein
2 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water
salad

Notes: 
Lots of extra coffee today !!!!!!!!  Besides the usual first thing in the morning cup.
creatine w/gatorade powder before workout  and immediately after .


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice workout man, some pretty good strength too. What are your stats? 

I put my creatine in Gatorade too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike , 
Thanks.
well here's what I came up with after todays weighin /measure evaluate day.

Stats - 

Age: 48

Height: 6 ft.

Weight: 172

Bodyfat % - 7.7% according to the accumeasure calipers. Which I am not sure of the accuracy so just using them as a way to tell if any progress and not relying on the actual number. Have an image in my head as far as what I want to acomplish in this 12 weeks though.

Lbs of fat - 13.25 lbs

LBM - 159 lbs.

Chest - 41.5"

Biceps - 15.5"

Forearm - 13.5"

Neck - 15.75"

Waist - 33"

Thigh - 24"

Calf - 15"

Here again these are just numbers ( i have my wife do each measurement a couple of times because she seems to come up with some fair sized differences sometimes from week to week . Thinking about having some tic marks tattooed on my body so she measures the same place every week . LOL)

According to these figures I lost aprox. .5 lbs body fat and gained .75 lbs LBM . So once again the diet/workout will stay the same this week.  

Probably take some progress pics later today/tomorrow .

Now on to the *Hot wings !!!!  *


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Excellent progress hun!! Your doing great, stick to it! and enjoy those wings!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Jen,

I finally made it all the way thru your journal on Avant.  Wow!  Your workouts are great and the diet !!!!!  No wonder you look so good ! The hot wings were as good as i remembered . LOL

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2004)

Jan. 24, 2004 

Workout 

*Pullups* 
50 reps

*Straight arm pulldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10
62.5 x 8
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
195 lbs x 12 reps
215 x 10
235 x 8
255 x 6
195 x 12

*close grip EZ bar curls* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8 
90 x 6
60 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12 

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
90 x 15 
90 x 15 
90 x 15 
8o x 20

*Leg pull ins* 
5 sets of 20

Notes : 
Still not back to 100 %  so workout took about 15 minutes longer than usual. Will get some extra rest tomorrow !!!!

*Todays diet* 
It was cheat day you don't really want to know what I ate do you ? LOL

3 weeks down !  9 to go .


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good! 
I hope in that cheat day that you ate lots of peanut butter for me  haha

you read my entire journal? gollyy
thanks for the nice comments too!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Looking good!
> I hope in that cheat day that you ate lots of peanut butter for me  haha
> 
> ...



Jen,

Thanks,
It took me several visits but yes I read your journal.  You definetly seem to know where you want to go and how to get there .

How far are you from Pictou ? I know some people there.

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jen,
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



thanks sweetie!  I started a journal here now too, so I wont make u strain your eyes reading it all over there in the black. haha 

Pictou eh.. hmmm Ive heard of that place. is it in Nova Scotia? 
 I just moved here this past september so I really dont know the NS layout very well, just getting to know Halifax even. hehe


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thanks sweetie!  I started a journal here now too, so I wont make u strain your eyes reading it all over there in the black. haha
> 
> Pictou eh.. hmmm Ive heard of that place. is it in Nova Scotia?
> I just moved here this past september so I really dont know the NS layout very well, just getting to know Halifax even. hehe



Jen,

My tired old eyes thank you . LOL  Halifax International Airport is approx. 150km Fr. Pictou. Pictou is on the coast. I have a chat buddy that lives there with her family. Where did you use to live ?

Oh and in re: a comment I made in your journal... yes youare an inspiration and if I 'm not mistaken I'm not the only one who has said so .   Keep up the good work.

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2004)

Jan. 25, 2004 

Workout 

*A.M.* 
30 minutes cardio
*P.M.* 
30 minutes cardio

Todays  Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/ protein
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*meal 3 * 
4 oz tuna
4 oz potato
1/2 cup peas
cup corn
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
3 oz steak
cup corn
1 slice wheat bread
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yougurt w/protein
1 tbsp Nat PNB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in the morning
creatine w/gatorade immediately after each wo

Leg day tomorrow!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

how was your leg workout hun? 
diet is looking good! 

hahaha well I have only heard the name Pictou before in that case. 
I used to live in nothern NB. my dad's place was 20mins from Mt. Carelton?!?! dont know if you would know where that is.. lol basically middle of no where! 

 again your just tooo darn kind!! thank you!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Jen,

Legs went well. still feeling it a bit and its been 5 hours.   No don't know where Mt. Carelton is . Oh well.

Have a great day !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2004)

Jan. 26, 2004 

Workout 

*Front Squats* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
130 x 10
155 x 8
175 x 6
105 x 12
Increase next workout 

*Leg extensions* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10 
90 x 8
100 x 6
70 x 12 
increase next workout 

*Leg curls* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
110 lbs x 20 reps
140 x 15 
170 x 10
140 x 15
120 x 20
Increase next workout 

Notes: 
felt this workout for several hours afterwords. guess I must finally be getting into the right poundages. lol  have been steadily increasing every week in one or more of th exercises. Increased 25 lbs in 3 weeks on the front squats.  

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
5 oz cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/ protein
2 tbsp allfruit
banana 
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz Protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz Protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee

*meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
salad
2 tbsp Nat PNB

Notes: 
coffee first thing in am.
creatine w/gatorade before and after wo.
22 oz water during workout


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2004)

Jan. 27, 2004 

Am workout 

*Incline bench press* 
150 lbs x 12 reps 
165 x 10
175 x 8 
185 x  6 
150 x 12
up 45 lbs in 3 weeks  ! 

*Incline dumbell flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8 
50 x 6
35 x 12

*Seated Barbell press* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10
115 x 8 
125 x 6 
95 x 12

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps 
25 x 10
30 x 8 
35 x 6
20 x 12

*triceps pressdown* 
55 lbs x 12 reps 
60 x 10 
65 x 8 
70 x 6
55 x 12 
Increase next workout  
 up 20 lbs in 3 weeks  

Pm workout  

*Pullups * 
50 reps
Use to take 5-6 sets to get 50 reps. Getting it done in 4 sets now !! 

*Straight arm pulldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10
62.5 x 8
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
225 x 10 
245 x 8
265 x 6
205 x 12
This was a increase over last workout. getting close to maxing out i think. grip starting to fade on set 4 

*Close grip EZ bar curls * 
65 lbs x 12 reps 
75 x 10 
85 x 8 
95 x 6
65 x 12 
This was an increase over last workout  
up 25 lbs in 3 weeks 

*Preacher cable curls * 
30 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
30 x 12
increase next workout 

*Cable crunches * 
80 lbs x 20 reps
90 x 15 
90 x 15
90 x 15
80 x 20

*Leg pullins * 
5 sets of 20 reps

 Good workouts ! 

Todays diet  

*Meal 1 * 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
Pear 
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
cup green beans
slice wheat bread
22 oz water

*meal4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup corn
slice of wheat bread
coffee 
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
1 tbsp Nat PNB
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing after "waking up "
creatine w/gatorade after each wo

WOW !  What a day !


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

50 reps on pullups? :ekk: way to go!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2004)

Jan. 28 , 2004 

Workout 

30 minutes cardio in A.m.
30 minutes cardio in the P.m.

Today's diet 

*Meal 1 * 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
2 tbsp all fruit
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz salmon patty
cup of corn
4 oz potato
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup of brocolli
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
salad

Notes: 
coffee first thing
creatine w/gatorade after each workout


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2004)

Jan. 29, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
110 lbs x 12 reps
135 x 10
160 x 8
180 x 6
110 x 12
OOOOOO felt good ! last 3 on set 3 were hard.  Had to rack the bar on rep 5 on set 4 , catch my breath , then do the last one . 

*Leg extensions* 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
75 x 12
Feeling strong this morning I guess , these felt kinda easy 

*Leg curls* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8 
90 x 6
60 x 12
These felt easier than i thought they would too. hmmmmmmm  

*Seated Calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15 
120 x 20

Notes: 
fronts squats starting to get there I guess . last two workouts I have felt them for hours after the workout. Even the leg curls .

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
5 oz cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
banana 
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
3 oz lean beef patty
4 oz potato
cup corn 
cup green beans
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup brocolli
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
1 tbsp nat pb
salad
22 oz water


Notes: 
Coffee to start my day
22 oz water during workout
creatine immediately after workout
OOPS !!!!!  had  oatmeal/rasin/walnut cookies today !  Couldn't help it . they ganged up on me .  3 against one  !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2004)

Jan. 30, 2004 

Am workout 

*Incline bench press* 
155 lbs x 12 reps
170 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 6
155 x 12
Note: 
Mini-goal - to be using 200 + lbs on set #4 by Feb 14th.

*Incline d.b. flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

*Seated barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12

*seated bentover db lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x10
30 x 8
35 x 6
20 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
65 x 10
70 x 8
75 x 6
60 x 12


Pm workpout 

*wide grip pullups * 
50 reps

*Straight arm puldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10
62.5 x 8
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
205 x 12

*Close grip EZ bar curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6 
65 x 12 
Mini-goal : 
to be using 105 lbs on set 4 by feb 14th.

*Preacher cable curls* 
35 lbs x 12 reps 
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15
80 x 20

Notes :  
thinking about changing  workout a little.  Pm workout is getting too long . Too many distractions. Will make all workouts Am workouts. I have the whole house to myself in the am, no distractions and the workouts are shorter more intense . Plus it will give me more rest between workouts for each body part.

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
5 oz cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
cup corn
cup peas
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup brocolli
coffee 22 oz water

*meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
2 tbsp nat pb
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee to start the day
Creatine w/gatorade after each workout
22 oz water during each workout
Starting to plan for next cycle already  and not even halfway through this one ! LOL

OOOOOO tommorrow is evaulation day !  Not to mention cheat day !


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

MMM did someone say cheat day?  Enjoy!! 

things are looking great in here!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, Jen.  
Can't wait to hear how your demo went !

Well not much to report on the evaluation today . Almost the same as last week. But that is better than going backwards !  Guess I'll spend sometime this weekend deciding on some changes to get back on track.

I knew i shouldn't of had those 3 oatmeal raisin walnut cookies ! LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2004)

About how many calories are you consuming a day?? Also what's your height and weight?? Just getting ideas for cutting.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> About how many calories are you consuming a day?? Also what's your height and weight?? Just getting ideas for cutting.
> Thanks!!



IT,

I am now at about 2300 +-  calories a day. Was at 2400  until todays evaulation and decided that I needed to drop a few calories to continue fat loss. Will try this for a week and see what happens I am 6 ft, 172 lbs.

Thanks for dropping in .

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow !   What a day. Started out so so and went down hill from there. the worst part being my granny died today.  It was sad yet good. She has wanted to go for so long now and I was happy for her that she finally got her wish but sad for the rest of us cause now we don't have her anymore except in our memories.

Bye Granny !


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Wow !   What a day. Started out so so and went down hill from there. the worst part being my granny died today.  It was sad yet good. She has wanted to go for so long now and I was happy for her that she finally got her wish but sad for the rest of us cause now we don't have her anymore except in our memories.
> 
> Bye Granny !



I'm extremly sorry to here that. I know how you feel.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Wow !   What a day. Started out so so and went down hill from there. the worst part being my granny died today.  It was sad yet good. She has wanted to go for so long now and I was happy for her that she finally got her wish but sad for the rest of us cause now we don't have her anymore except in our memories.
> 
> Bye Granny !



oh Gary I am so sorry to hear that! *hugs* Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 1, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your loss Gary, but she's in such a better place now, thinking of you and your family


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2004)

I'M , Jen and Kate,

Thanks !   I appreciate it very much !  

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2004)

Feb. 1, 2004 

Workout 
30 minutes cardio in Am
30 minutes cardio in Pm.

Todays diet 

*Meal1* 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmealw/protein
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water

*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1/2 cup corn
slice of wheat bread
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
1 tbsp Nat PB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing , of course
creatine w/gatorade after each workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2004)

Feb.2, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
110 lbs x 12 reps
135 x 10 
160 x 8
180 x 6
110 x 12

*Legextensions* 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 10 
95 x 8
105 x 6
75 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

*Leg curls* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6 
60 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

*Seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10 
150 x 15
120 x 20

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
5 oz cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp allfruuit
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
banana 
22 oz water


*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup brocolli
coffee
22 oz water

*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfatyogurt
2 tbsp nat pb
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
usual coffee first thing
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade after workout out


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Gary, just curious..  From resting the bar on your delts(if you do) from front squats, does it make them sore?  I find it feels like it almost bruises mine..  Workouts looking great by the way!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

PreMier,

No can't say as I have noticed that. But I have noticed on the last two sets I seem to hold my elbows up highrer, pushing the bar back farther and at times almost choking myself with the bar across my throat . LOL

Gary


----------



## black_alicious (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Gary,
I`m truly sad to hear about your loss.I know how hard it is dealing with death of any kind.I`ll offer some prayers for you and your family and remeber on the positive side now you have another guardian angel


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi Vinita ,

Thanks Sweetie !  I appreciate it.  Hope the dentist is more help today. Have a great day !

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2004)

Feb. 3, 2004 

Workout 

*Incline bench press* 
155 lbs x 12 reps
170 x 10
180 x 8
190 x 6
155 x 12
Need to increase these next workout. .Only 2 more workouts to get my bench up to 200 lbs on set 4 by feb 14 th !!!! 

*Incline d.b.flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

*Seated barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10 
30 x 8
35 x 6
20 x 12

*Triceps pressdowns* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
65 x 10
70 x 8
75 x 6
60 x 12

Notes: 
No energy this morning . was all i could do to get everything done. didn't figure out why i had no energy until this evening. Monday I busted my ass at work to get all the things done that didn't get done over the weekend so I could get the things done that need to be done on Monday , needless to say my lower back was killing me. Took a muscle relaxer when i got home. Was still under the influence this morning during my workout evidently.

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit'
banana
22 oz water

*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
cup green beans
slice wheat bread
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup corn
22 oz water 
coffee

*meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad 
1 tbsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee to wake me up
creatine w/ gatorade after workout
22 oz water during workout

Tomorrow is my Granny's funeral. diet will probably suck , but whatcha gonna do ?  Should get at least 2 clean meals in , the rest may not be quite what I would like to have if i have them at all


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2004)

Feb. 4, 2004 

WORKOUT 
30 minutes cardio in Am
Usually do 30 minutes in the evening too but didn't feel up to it today. It's amazing how doing basically nothing all day is actually tiring.

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit
banana
2 egg whites 
1whole egg
22 oz water
*Meal2* 
skipped this meal. Busy at Funeral
*Meal 3* 
a little bit of a lot of different stuff.  Didn't want to offend the little old ladies from the church . LOL  Great spread full of al homemade foods .
*meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
2 cups microwave popcorn (no salt . no butter)
22 oz water

notes: 
will get back on track tomorrow with the diet.  tomorrow is also the first time Iwill do a back and bi's workout out in the Am. Was doing them in the evening after doing chest and tri's in the Am of same day.
The usual coffee in the morning and creatine w/gatorade after workout this morning.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Granny. Your journal is great, nice and organized, very easy to read and follow. Diet and workouts look good too. Keep up the hard work! See ya around


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Jill, 
thanks for stopping by.  Hey i see you are from edmonton, I have a friend up there going to one of the universities.  hear the weather has been COLD there.
Well, thanks again and come back often.
Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2004)

Feb. 5, 2004 

workout 
*wide grip pull ups* 
50 reps done in 4 sets 

*straight armpulldowns* 
52.5 lbs x 12 reps
57.5 x 10
62.5 x 8
67.5 x 6
52.5 x 12

*Barbellshrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
205 x 12
Damn i wish i was as strong in other lifts as I am in this one  ! Oh well, my strength is increasing in all lifts, gradually.

*close grip EZ bar curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8 
95x 6
65 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
35 lbs x 12 reps 
40 x  10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 10

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15
80 x 20

Notes : 
first time for this workout in the Am.  i was right , moving this workout to the am cut 20 minutes off workout time. I knew my wife was distracting me ! LOL can't help it though , she is soo cute!!

DIET  
*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
5 oz cottage cheese (1%)
banana
2 tbsp all fruit
22 oz water
*meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
3 oz lean beef patty
4 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
cup green beans
22 oz water
*meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water 
coffee
*meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt w/protein
salad
1 tbsp Nat PB
22 oz water

Notes: 
diet back on track today.
coffee first trhing after getting out of bed
22 oz water during workout 
creatine w/gatorade after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2004)

Feb. 6, 2004 

Workout 
*Front Squats* 
115 lbs x 12 reps
140 x 10 
165 x 8 
185 x 6
125 x 12
This was an increase in weight over last workout .
*Leg extensions* 
80 lbs x 12 reps
90 x 10
100 x 8
110 x 6 
80 x 12
Increase over last workout
*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8
95 x 5  couldn't get #6
65 x 12
an increase over last workout
*Seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15
120 x 20
Notes: 
did this workout in the evening. When i got up this morning to workout my back was hurting and so was my right nut . LOL I don't know. 

Diet 
*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 tbsp all fruit
banana
5 oz cottage cheese
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
1/2 cup corn
1/2cup peas
4 oz potato
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
2 tbsp Nat PB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee to wake up
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade after workout

Weigh/measure/evaluate/cheat day tomorrow !


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2004)

Whats on the menu for your cheat?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2004)

Jill,
only thing for sure is we are taking my son and his new girlfriend to lunch at the mexican restaruant, then in the evening I must have my weekly  pizza. Before that , between that and after that who knows !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2004)

Feb. 7, 2004 
Todays results 

Well the good news is I lost 2 lbs !  The bad news is it wasn't fat I don't think.
weight dropped 2 lbs. body fat stayed the same, some of the body measurements dropped.  diet hasn't changed . The only difference this week was I know I didn't get as much water on wednesday as usual ( granny's funeral ) and my diet was off that day too.

Can one day being partially off make that much difference ? Should i chalk this week up to water loss and keep going another week as is ? Or do I need to make some adjustments. Also , my strength is still increasing. I make increases on some of the exercises every week.

weight 170
bodyfat % - 7.7 to 8 % according to accumeasure calipers
calories average around 2300 a little over
average breakdown is 45 % carbs, 40 % protein, 15 % fat
Trying to get the bf% down to bring out the abs. would prfer to do it without losing LBM which i have been able to do so far.

Any input aprreciated.

Gary


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

I would say that your weight is about the same then.. being a lil dehyrated.. as well know the scale can fluctuate due to hydration levels. 
again, the same for the caliper testing. it can always be slightly off each time. so not to worry. sounds as though you are in a slight plateau. awesome that your strength is going up tho! 
a slight suggestion would be to drop the carbs slightly back to 40% and up the fat to 20%... try that for a while and see how it goes. or we could make a slight adjustments to daily diet.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Jen,

Appreciate the suggestion, always value your opinion. As a mtter of fact after I posted this morning I dug out the BFFM maual looking for suggestions and I came up with basically what you suggested .

You're great !  I'll give it a shot this week and see what happens . Oh  and I've been ready your journal(s) and am glad that you are a "Happy Jen". 

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2004)

how much more until i get some abs ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2004)

not much longer i hope


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2004)

Feb. 8th, 2004 

Workout 
*Incline bench press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
185 x 8 
195 x 6
160 x 12
Last 2 reps on set #4 weren't the best form. Only one more workout to meet my goal of 200 lbs for set #4. Should make it but form probabbly will be as bad as todays. so will keep at the incline bench until I can do the 200 correctly then switch to flat bench press. Haven't done those in months !


*Incline d.b. Flyes* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12
Time to increase these next workout

*Seated barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
20 x 12
time to increase these next workout

*Triceps pressdown* 
62.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
72.5 x 8
77.5 x 6
62.5 x 12
this was an increase over last workout

Notes: 
Just for grins and giggles I measured after chest exercises. 2 " from the pump. Is that good? average ? poor?

diet details this evening.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

looking good gary!! defintly leaning down alot! those abs will come! takes time! what do you do for them(exercises?)

Kepp us updated with how the diet adjustments go!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2004)

Jen,

right now all i do for abs is cable crunches , 5 sets once every 5 days


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2004)

Feb. 8th 2004 diet 

*meal 1* 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
22 oz water
*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup pasta
salad
2 tea
Best I could do . we were out of town longer than i that we would be and ate at a pasta house 
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6*
salad
3 tsp Nat PB
22 oz water

Notes: 
the usual coffee in the morning pre-workout
22 ozwater during workout
creatine w/gatorade after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2004)

Feb. 9, 2004 

Workout 
30 minutes cardio in Am
30 Minutes cardio in Pm.

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
6 oz cottage cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
22 oz water
*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein
banana
22 0z water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
cup brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
coffee
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee after waking up
creatine w/gatorade after workouts

Tomorrows workout will have some new exercises in it since i have met my mini -goal of getting my 50 pullups done in 4 sets ( use to take 5-6 sets)


----------



## Jensen (Feb 10, 2004)

So thats a journal. I wanted to check it out after your reply to my thread. I graduate in about 3 weeks thats when I plan on starting mine. My work outs now consist of lite weights and body weight. I just wanna get goin but priority is graduate.  Thanx for introducing me to journals.
Keep up the pace. You have made major gains since day one. Congrads!

Coffee


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2004)

Feb. 10, 2004 

Workout 

*Wide grip Pulldowns to the front* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10
115 x 8
130 x 6
85 x 12
pretty good guess as to where to start at,felt good.

*Seated low pulley rows - narrow grip* 
130 lbs x 12 reps
145 x 10
160 x 8
175 x 6
130 x 12
once again, good guess as to where to start. felt good still feel it this evening.

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
205 x 12

*Close grip EZ bar curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
65 x 12
Mini goal is/was to do 100 lbs for set #4 by 2-14-04  next workout for biceps is 2-15. Going for it !

*Preacher cable curls* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 6
35 x 12

*cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
90 x 15 
90 x 15
80 x 20

*Barbell side bends* 
Olympic bar x 20 reps each side - 5 sets

Notes : 
first time for pulldowns and low rows in a long time. felt good.  Added barbell side bends to workout. only added 10 minutes to the workout  ( 70 minutes ).

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1whole egg
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 os protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*meal 6* 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
2 tbsp Nat PB
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
Wake up coffee
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Coffee *_
> So thats a journal. I wanted to check it out after your reply to my thread. I graduate in about 3 weeks thats when I plan on starting mine. My work outs now consist of lite weights and body weight. I just wanna get goin but priority is graduate.  Thanx for introducing me to journals.
> Keep up the pace. You have made major gains since day one. Congrads!
> 
> Coffee



Coffee,

thanks for stopping by . Look forward to checking your journal and watching your progress when you get it started. 

gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2004)

Feb.11, 2004 

Workout 

*Front squats* 
125 lbsx 12 reps
145 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 3   WAHHHHHHHHH!!! too heavy. Didn't get my 6 reps  
125 x 12
My first disappointment in a while. Do i leave set #4 at 190 and keep at it until i get my 6 or drop the weight  so i can get my 6 reps now and try the 190 later ? 

*Leg extensions* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
95 x 10
105 x 8 
115 x 6
85 x 12
These were an increase over last workout. will increase again next workout

*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8
95 x 6
65 x 12 

*Seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15
120 x 20

Notes: 
back still sore from last workout. WOW !

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/4 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
banana 
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
2 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
*7 oz steak !* 
1/2 cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
6 oz nonfat yogurt
salad
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing this morning
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade afetr workout

been reading up on TP's carb cycling diet. If the changes made in my diet this week don't jump start some more fat loss within the next 10 days or so may give it a try.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2004)

Feb. 12, 2004 

Workout 

*Incline bench press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
185 x 8
*200 x 6 !!!*   Actually 4 good ones and 2 not so good but i got 6 !
160 x 12
*Incline d.b flyes* 
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5  x 10
47.5 x 8
52.5 x 6
37.5 x 12
This was an increase over last workout
*Seated Barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12
*Seated bentover db lateral lifts* 
22.5 lbs x 12 reps
27.5 x 10
32.5 x 8
37.5 x 6
22.5 x 12
This was an increase over last workout.
*Triceps pressdown* 
62.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
72.5 x 8
77.5 x 6
62.5 x 12

Notes: 
will do incline bench one more workout to see if i can get 6 clean reps with 200 then switching over to flat bench press. Haven't done them for a few months.

*I posted some new pics today.   Am I making any progress ? Let me know. Good or bad .* 
new pics 
I know my strength is increasing but is there any visual changes ?

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
6 oz cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
4 oz potato
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad 
1 tbsp nat Pb

Notes: 
the usual coffee in the mornnig
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade after workout

OH I forgot ! My evil wife bought some of the new Hersheys *Special Dark* kisses !!!! I had 3 .


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

Great looking w/o there gary and diet also! It appears you are making some steady progress. Keep it up man!!
Thanks!!
P.S> Were those pics taken before or after the choc kisses?


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> OH I forgot ! My evil wife bought some of the new Hersheys *Special Dark* kisses !!!! I had 3 .


 Jk! I planning a cheat real soon myself! Ive been having dreams of chocolate!

Your diet looks awesome-very consistent. I was comparing your pics now, and from Jan, and you def do look leaner. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

BTW-atleast it was dark choc-better for you than milk chocolate!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Great looking w/o there gary and diet also! It appears you are making some steady progress. Keep it up man!!
> Thanks!!
> P.S> Were those pics taken before or after the choc kisses?



Thanks man !  Oh and pics were post choc !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Jk! I planning a cheat real soon myself! Ive been having dreams of chocolate!
> 
> Your diet looks awesome-very consistent. I was comparing your pics now, and from Jan, and you def do look leaner. Keep up the hard work!


 
Thanks Jill !
The diet is pretty easy since my wife has it ready for me when i need it , all i have to do is sit down and eat it !   Valentines day will definetly be a nice cheat day . Taking the wife out for dinner and will be diving into some more of those dark choc kisses !

TGIF !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2004)

Feb. 13 , 2004 

Workout 

32 minutes cardio Am.
30 minutes cardio Pm.

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
1 tbsp All fruit
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
Banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 cup green beens
coffee
22 oz water
*Meal 6 * 
salad
3 tsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in morning.

Tomorrow is Valentine's day and cheat day ! also weigh /measure/evaulate day. Then its special dark hersheys kisses. lunch at J.B Hooks seafood restaraunt and that evening my usual weekly 1/2 a pizza.  We have a local pizzaria here that is run by a couple from Chicago. he brought his family's recipe with him and opened up a pizzaria and it is the *Best * pizza in the world !!!!!

Happy Valentines Day !


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2004)

Gary,
Can you explain your split? Why do you do five sets instead of 4?
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm,

My first set is a warm up basically , the next 3 sets are my "working " sets and the 5th is just for added pump. I started out Nov, 2002 doing BFL and that was the way they set up the workouts and I like it and have not changed. Yet .

But as I get closer and closer to where I want to be I am looking ahead at changes in diet and exercise. 

Hope I answered your question, If not let me know and I'll try again.

Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2004)

Well I have taken my measurements , weighed , etc. Just need to sit down and analyze it then I will report my findings . LOL

But first things first . Must attend to the Valentines Day activities.

Happy Valentines Day everybody !

Gary


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Enjoy your cheats today-You deserve it, your discipline this last month was awesome! Eat up!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Enjoy your cheats today-You deserve it, your discipline this last month was awesome! Eat up!



Hey Jill, 
Thanks !
How was your Valentines day ?  Great I hope.

My cheat day/V-Day was pretty good . 

After my weigh/measure I walked into the dining room and thought I heard someone/something calling my name. I headed for the kitchen but the voice could not be heard. I turn around and headed towards the livingroom and the voice became more clear. Once in the livingroom I stopped, turned my ear to listen intently and determined where the voice was coming from.

Aha !  It was those evil special dark hershey's kisses !!!!!!  I grabbed a handful and headed for the computer. feeding on chocolate and surfing the internet. What a way to start your day !

Anyway , took my valentine to the lake for the day . Lunch at J.B. Hooks was 8 oz chicken breast and some penne pasta with a tomato sauce. not much of a cheat huh ?   Headed for the Outlet mall and during my travels there managed to have a (1) chocolate covered raisin cluster and a couple of pinches of my wife's fudge w/walnuts.  Then this evening I had my weekly 1/2 of a small pizza and later a piece of cherry cobler w/scoop of ice cream.   To tell you the truth I am glad thats over !  So much pressure on cheat day ! LOL

now , off to evaluate the results of my weigh/measure.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok , here's what i came up with today.

Since Jan. 4th 

Weight - have lost 6 lbs ( from 175 to 169 )
Chest - gained .5 "  42 "
Biceps - no change   15.5"
Forearm - gained .25 "  13.5 "
Neck - lost .25"  15.75"
Waist - lost 1.5 "    32.5 "
Thigh - no change   24 "
Calf - no change   15"  
Bf% - I have quit measuring this , i don't think the calipers are accurate/we are not using them correctly . according to them i am at 7.7% and I just don't beleive it.  *Please check my photo gallery and tell me if you think the bf measurement is accurate* 
my photo gallery 

My size has not increased but my strength has.

Some observations from this week: 

I think it was Wednesday, i was washing my hands at work and glanced up in the mirror and thought I saw some dirt smudged on my face, so i washed my cheek, dried it and looked in the mirror. It wasn't dirt, It was a shadow on my cheekbone.  I have evidently lost enough fat that it is showing in my face.

today while shopping I tried on a shirt and while in the changing room and taking off my shirt I noticed that i could see a *LOT* of veins in my forearms and definition/separation.  Hmmm .  I'll try to get some pics of that in the next few days.  If I shave my forearms I might freak out my co-workers though. They think I'm crazy already !  Getting close to 50 years old and shave my body !  Not to mention they think I'm crazy because I diet and workout !  I just laff at them and tell them "I want to die healthy ! "

Appreciate any feedback

Gary


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Keep up the good work Gary, and being almost 50 you ought to be mighty proud of yourself! Consistency is the key, I think-and determination. You waist measurements are awesome!!!! WAY TO GO!

Im glad you enjoyed your cheat, I feel like a little piggy tonight. The chocolates, calling your name, that made me laugh like crazy.   Back to being strict tomorrow, Im actually excited.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2004)

Feb.15, 2004 

Workout 

*W.G. Pulldowns to the front* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10
115 x 8 
130 x 6
85 x 12
These felt heavier than last time, At  least the last 2 sets anyway . Hmmmm 

*Seated low pulley rows - Narrow grip* 
130 lbs x 12 reps
145 x 10
160 x 8 
175 x 6
130 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
205 x 12

*Close grip EZ bar curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85x 8
*100 *  x 6 4 good ones 2 so so  
65 x 12

*preacher cable curls* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
40 x 10 
45 x 8
59x 6
35x 12
Need to increase these next workout 

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
90 x 15
80 x 20
Set 3 was an increase in weight over last workout 

*Side bends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar on shoulders

Diet details later. almost time to eat again ! Yum Yum !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2004)

Feb. 15, 2004 

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
banana
22 ozwater
coffee
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup corn
4 oz potato
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
3 tsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
22 oz water during workout
creatine w/gatorade after wo

Looks like I'm back on the straight and narrow !


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

Morning!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning!



Well Good afternoon Jill !  LOL I like the way you say "morning". Took me awhile to quit laffing so i could reply.

Hope you have a great day ! NO carb is it ?  MMMM MMMMM Good !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

Feb. 16, 2004 

workout 

*Front squats* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
145 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 3  Too heavy I guess,second time I tried and only got 3 .drop back10 lbs or so next wo. 
125 x 12

*Leg extensions* 
90 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10
110 x 8 
120 x 6
90 x 12

*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8 
95 x 6
65 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15
120 x 20

Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
6 oz cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
4 oz potato
cup brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad
2 tbsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee to wake up 
22 oz water during workout
creatine after wo.

Oh ! That dang bakery lady at work made oatmeal / raisin cookies again today. But I only had one this time instead of 3 like last time. I am getting stronger! But damn it was good !


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> Oh ! That dang bakery lady at work made oatmeal / raisin cookies again today. But I only had one this time instead of 3 like last time. I am getting stronger! But damn it was good !


ATleast they are oats!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2004)

Well there's Jill !  Hi Jill !  




> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> ATleast they are oats!




Thats what I told myself as I did the 1 arm cookie curl !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2004)

Feb. 17, 2004 

Workout 

*Incline bench press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
185 x 8
200 x 6
160 x 12
Switching to flat bench press next workout. have been doing Inclines for months now and made my goal of 200 lbs for 6 reps. 

*Incline D.B. Flyes* 
37.5 lbs x 12 reps 
42.5 x 10
47.5 x 8
52.5 x 6
37.5 x 12

*seated Barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12

*Seated bent over db lateral lifts* 
22.5 lbs x 12 reps
27.5 x 10
32.5 x 8
37.5 x 6
22.5 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
62.5lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
72.5 x 8
77.5 x 6
62.5 x 12

Notes: 
Not that great of a workout. got my reps in with the weight I wanted but had to rack the bar about 2 reps shy of completion, catch my breath and then finish the set . Had to do this on everything except flyes and bent over db lateral lifts.  My energy wasn't there this morning.

DIET  

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 eggwhites 
1 whole egg
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
2 oz potato
1/2 cup corn
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad 
6 oz nonfat yogurt 
2 tbsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes : 
coffee first thing this mornig 
22 oz water during workput 
creatine after wo


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

Do you workout at home or do you go to a gym?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Do you workout at home or do you go to a gym??
> Thanks!!



I work out at home. I have a smith machine , adjustable bench w/leg attachment,  seated calf raise machine, Olympic barbell/weights , ez curl bar and a couple of adjustable dumbbells. Oh and my trusty stationary bike.  I slowly add a few things as time goes by. I am going to start buying like a pair of solid dumb bells every month or so. It is amazing how much time is wasted changing plates on those dumbells.

I like working out at home better than the gym.  No waiting for weights or machines don't have to drive 25 miles to the nearest gym.  

Where do you work out at ?


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Morning!


I was just reading your journal when I saw that I put a smile that was giving you the finger!! I ment to put the one just waving.  <----This guy. My apologies!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I was just reading your journal when I saw that I put a smile that was giving you the finger!! I ment to put the one just waving.  <----This guy. My apologies!



Jill, 

No problem, it made me laff and iwas in need of one. Thought it was some kind of a Canadian tradition or something.  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL^^


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2004)

Feb. 18, 2004 

Workout 

*35* minutes cardio  ! new record for me !  LOL

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/4 cup oatmeal w/protein
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup corn
4 oz potato
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
7 oz steak
1/2 cup brocolli
22 oz wtaer
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
6 oz nonfat yogurt
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee this morning
creatine after cardio

Usually do cardio in am and pm but over slept this morning so only did Pm session.


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2004)

Bananas   the yell my name out everyday, they sit on my counter, my beau eats em!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm , so I'm not the only one who hears food calling their name .  It's probably better for a banana to yell at you than special dark hersheys kisses .  They are banned from my house now.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

Feb. 19, 2004 

Workout 

*W.G Pulldowns to front* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10
115 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12
Will increase these next workout

*Seated low pulley rows  N.G.* 
135 lbs x 12 reps
150 x 10
165 x 8
180 x 6
135 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
235 x 10
255 x 8
270 x 6
205 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

*Close grip EZ bar curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85 x 8
100 x 6
65 x 12

*Cable preacher curls* 
37.7 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 x 10
47.5 x 8
52.5 x 6
37.7 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20
Increased set #4 to 95 lbs !

*Barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 using an Olympic barbell

Notes: 
Much better workout today!!!!!!  Have been feeling sick for a few days. no energy. Hopefully I'm back ! 

Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
6 oz cottage cheese
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
4 oz potato
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach 
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing this morning
22 oz water during workout 
creatine after workout


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I work out at home. I have a smith machine , adjustable bench w/leg attachment,  seated calf raise machine, Olympic barbell/weights , ez curl bar and a couple of adjustable dumbbells. Oh and my trusty stationary bike.  I slowly add a few things as time goes by. I am going to start buying like a pair of solid dumb bells every month or so. It is amazing how much time is wasted changing plates on those dumbells.
> 
> I like working out at home better than the gym.  No waiting for weights or machines don't have to drive 25 miles to the nearest gym.
> Where do you work out at ?



Home. I have a decent set up but I might get a 24hr fitness membership here soon. (Cardio and Basketball!! )

Are the adjustable dumbells any good? Been thinking about possibly getting some. How much did it cost you and what weight setup do you have for them?? Are they bulky to work out with??
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Home. I have a decent set up but I might get a 24hr fitness membership here soon. (Cardio and Basketball!! )
> 
> Are the adjustable dumbells any good? Been thinking about possibly getting some. How much did it cost you and what weight setup do you have for them?? Are they bulky to work out with??
> Thanks!!



The adjustable dumbbells are ok except for the hassle of changing the plates between sets. But I use that to my advantage . The amount of rest i take between sets is the time it takes to add/remove weight.
I bought mine at Wal-mart so you know they are nothing special. I have loaded them up to 50 lbs each so far but i imagine you could go heavier .


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> The adjustable dumbbells are ok except for the hassle of changing the plates between sets. But I use that to my advantage . The amount of rest i take between sets is the time it takes to add/remove weight.
> I bought mine at Wal-mart so you know they are nothing special. I have loaded them up to 50 lbs each so far but i imagine you could go heavier .



Oops I was thinking about the adjustable square/rectangular style. Sorry. But those you bought at Wally's World works ok for you then. That might be a route I need to look at. Do you use the standard weights or olympic style?? 
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

Standard


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

Is that what you use to lift normally too? Or do you use Olympics??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

Standard on dumbells and olympic on everything else. got the Oly stuff from wally world too ! LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jill,
> 
> No problem, it made me laff and iwas in need of one. Thought it was some kind of a Canadian tradition or something.  LOL



HA HA HA Sure Jill


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2004)

Feb. 20 , 2004 

Workout 

*Front squat* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
150 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6
125 x 12 

*Leg extensions* 
90 lbs x 12 reps
100 x 10 
110x 8 
12o x 6
90 x 12
Need to increase these next time 

*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8
95 x 6
65 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 2o reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15
120 x 20 

Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
banana
1 tbsp all fruit
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protien shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 cup peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1/2 cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
3 tsp Nat pb w/protein
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing 
22 oz water during workout
creatine after workout

*WoW !*  has it been another week already !
Tomorrow is weigh/measure/evaluate day.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Gary where did you get the seated calf raise machine and how much was it??
Thanks!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Hey Gary where did you get the seated calf raise machine and how much was it??
> Thanks!



I got it 
here .







 click pic to enlarge

Today was an off day. No diet , no workout.  Spending some time tweaking the diet ( some different foods for variety's sake ) and the workout.

Stopped at Play it again sports and got a couple of cable attachments and a set of 35 lbs solid dumbells.


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

How'd you make out with you measurements and weigh in Gary?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

Is that your first set of solid dumbells?? How do they compare to adjustables??
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How'd you make out with you measurements and weigh in Gary?



Hey Jill !

Well according to the scales I lost another lb. !  LOL  I laff 'cos I am getting to the point where I don't place much faith in the scale or the tape measure or the fat calipiers.
the fat caliper reading was the same or within 1/2 a mark less than last time and as far as the tape measure goes ... It seems like every time my wife measures me she comes up with something different.  She'll call out a number and it will either be 1/2 " less than last time or 1/2 " more.  Then I shake my head and she asks "what was it last time ?" and I'll tell her and she will measure again until she gets a reading that is close . LMAO. So I am to the point that I am just going by how I feel and what I look like in the mirror.

Maybe for my Birthday I will go to the closest gym and have a "professional" measure me .  

How are you coming along ? I saw you were thinking about goin to a trainer there in Edmonton. 

Thanks for stopping in !  You are always welcome.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Is that your first set of solid dumbells?? How do they compare to adjustables??
> Thanks!!



Matthew,
yes this is my first set of solids.  They have their advantages and disadvantages I guess.  I like it that (if/when I have a large set of them) if i want a different weight i can just set one down and pick up what i want. But that will require a rack or take up more floor space for storage.  The adjustable take up less room but take up time in changing from one weight to another. Adjustables are probably less expensive.Adjustable one can be dangerous in regards to how they hold the plates on. The one I have has a screw on colllar which i like for safety. I have seen some with collars that slide on and have a screw that you tighten into the bar. have used these before and it was possible for them to come loose and weights fall off the bar !

Any way I would prefer all solid if i could .  I might even be interested in something like this if i could win the lottery ! LOL 
powerblock


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

*Feb.22, 2004*

Todays workout  

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps 
175 x 10 
190 x 8 
205 x 6 
160 x 12 
Very pleased with these sets ! I checked and I haven't done flat bench presses for 5 months !!!! And I started back up at weights that are heavier than the last time i did them.  5 months ago I was using 180 for 6 reps.  

*Incline Dumb bell flyes* 
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 x 10
47.5 x 8
52.5 x 6
37.5 x 12

*Seated barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
110 x 10 
120 x 8
130 x 6
100 x 12
Didn't need to cheat on these sets like last workout. Strength is coming back.  Must of had a bug last week 

*Upright rows* 
75 lbs x 12 reps 
85 x 10 
95 x 8 
105 x 6 
75 x 12 
This is another exercise I haven't done for about 5 months and did better on today than the lasttime I used it !!  Only 5 lbs more per set than 5 months ago but heh, I like it !

*Triceps pressdown* 
62.5 lbs x 12 reps
67.5 x 10
72.5 x 8
77.5 x 6
62.5 x 12
Even these went smoother today. I bought a revolving bar to use for pressdowns at Play it again sports and it seemed a lot more of a fluid movement than using the solid bar.  Will increase the weight used in this one next workout .

Overall  really good workout !  Other than the fact it took longer than usual.  Took some time to get into a pattern with the 2 "new" exercises 

Diet info later after I finish my meals .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

*Feb. 22, 2004*

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
ran out of bananas and no apples either  
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
1/4 cup cottage cheese
salad 
3 tsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing this morning
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine before workout
1/2 serving creatine after workout
Thought I'd try a few new things for awhile


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

*Feb. 23, 2004*

Workout 

37 minutes cardio in am.
working my way up to 40 - 45 minutes once a day instead of the 2 shorter workouts ( 1 in the am , 1 in the pm ) I use to do .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

*Feb. 23, 2004*

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
6 oz cottage cheese
apple
22 oz water

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water

*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup brocolii
cup brown rice
22 oz water

*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
cup grean beens
22 oz water 
coffee

*Meal 6 * 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
1/4 cup cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee after getting up 
creatine after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Feb. 24, 2004*

Todays workout 

*W.G. pulldowns to front* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
130 x 8
140 x 6
100 x 12

*Seated low pulley rows- N.G.* 
135 lbs x 12 reps
150 x 10
165 x 8
180 x 6
135 x 12
will increase these next workout

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
235 x 10 
255 x 8
270 x 6
205 x 12

*Incline Dumb bell curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
30 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 6
25 x 12
First time doing these for a while but picked right up where i left off !

*Preacher cable curls* 
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 x 10
47.5 x 8
52.5 x 6
37.5 x 12

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20
Man sets 3 and 4 were tough. felt good !

*Barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 reps using a Olymoic Barbell across the shoulders

Notes: 
another good workout. still feeling it this evening

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
apple
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup od dark red beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
cup of green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee to wke me up
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving of creatine before worjout 
1/2 serving creatine after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2004)

*Feb. 25, 2004*

Todays workout 

*Front squats* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
150 x 10
170 x 8
180 x 6
125 x 12

*Leg extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 6
95 x 12
this was an increase over last workout

*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85 x 8
95 x 6
65 x 12

*seated calf raises* 
120 lbs x 20 reps
150 x 15
180 x 10
150 x 15
120 x 20

Notes: 
I think I'm stuck at 180 on front squats ! grrrrrrr been a while since i have been able to add weight and still get my reps.  Might try getting more reps with the 180 before i try increasing the weight 

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
apple 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protien
22 oz water
*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup dark red kidney beans
cup green beans
22 oz water
*meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1/2 cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/4 cup cottage cheese
2 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
the usual coffee in the morning before workout
1/2 serving of creatine before workout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine after workout.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Why not do less warmup reps, and then go straight to 180?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Why not do less warmup reps, and then go straight to 180?



Premier,

Thanks for the idea. I will do that or something similar just for "shock" value .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, its something Flex recomended to me in my journal.  Cut out so many warmups, and then go heavy.  My squat went up tremendously.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Well, its something Flex recomended to me in my journal.  Cut out so many warmups, and then go heavy.  My squat went up tremendously.



Premier,
I sort of applied your suggestion in my workout today.  It was agreat workout! 
Will apply to a few more of my lacking exercisesand see what happens.
Thanks,'
Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

*Feb. 26, 2004*

Todays Workout 

*Bench press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
205 x 8
215 x 6
160 x 12
Went up another 10 lbs !!!! Another personal record !  

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
37.5 lbs x 12 reps
42.5 x 10 
47.5 x 8 
52.5 x 6
37.5 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

*Seated Barbell press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
100 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

*Upright rows* 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
75 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

*Triceps pressdown* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 12
This was an increase over last workout

Notes:  
Great workout !  Everything from here on is a personal best in the bench press !

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
6 oz cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
banana
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
cup green beans
1/4 cup black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
Morning coffee
1/2 serving dreatine preworkout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post workout


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice personal records, gotta love em! Are you trying to cut Gary? Im pretty sure you  =are. Im no HUGE expert, but you might wanna replace the bananas with an apple or strawberries. Just a though-maybe its cause I wish I could have em!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nice personal records, gotta love em! Are you trying to cut Gary? Im pretty sure you  =are. Im no HUGE expert, but you might wanna replace the bananas with an apple or strawberries. Just a though-maybe its cause I wish I could have em!



Jill, 

Yes I am trying to loose that danged bodyfat !  LOL in re: the bananas. As a matter of fact I am weaning myself of them. They are so easy/convenient and i like them better than apples. I use to have a banana with meal 1 and 2 . Now its just meal 2 . shortly it will be no banana. We don't have a very good selection of Strawberries in the grocery store where i work,  yet. I give them a taste test evrytime they come in ! They are good but I know they will be better soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Ya, I had noticed you have cut down on the naners, they are just so yummy though!!! The strawberries are SUPER expensive here right now-I dont care though, they taste so yummy, low in carbs, high in fiber and 'sweet', just like I like it! Ever try frozen berries? You can add those to your shakes, even frozen blueberries-just nuke em for a few minutes.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

Frozen berries !    Why didn't I think of that! Not like i don't see them everyday .

Thanks !


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Your-welcome! Oh try this as a shake-use the apple, blend it. Then add whey (vanilla) and cinammon, its taste like apple pie! Or how about adding some pb to your shakes?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey gw -- hi there!!!!  

Who's car is that in your av?  Your's?   What is that, GTO?

My hubby has a 70 Dodge Challenger RT........I'm kinda a muscle car chick!!!!!  Love it


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey gw -- hi there!!!!
> 
> Who's car is that in your av?  Your's?   What is that, GTO?
> ...



Hi Fitgirl,

The car in the avi is the charger from the movie Fast and Furious.  Hey I Love old mopars !  Check out my website My website 

Your husband is a lucky guy to have a wife who shares his interest in muscle cars . My wife loves them too. Tell me more about the Chally. Email me a pic of it and sopme basic info and I'll put it on my website if you like, on my Friends rides page.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2004)

*Feb. 27, 2004*

Workout 

38 minutes of cardio in Am.

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
apple
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
pear
*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
cup brown rice
cup peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 *
salad
1 tsp Nat pb
1/4 cup cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in the morning
creatine after cardio

Saturday is weigh/measure/evaluate day.  
Also cheat day !  Got a good cheat day lined out !!!! LOL  It's our Anniversary and we will be on the go ALL day. 

7 more weeks until the end of this cycle (April 16, my B-day) Trying to have the body fat down to a solid 8%  Will need to have a "Professional" check it for me. Don't trust my caliper readings.


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

An apple yum! Ever make protein pancakes? My recipe has been rated #1 in several cook books!! Ya right. They are like a little piece of heaven-but i dont think you eat cottage cheese-you could replace it with more egg whites, but i find it makes them too dry.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Jill,

No , never made protein pancakes. Don't care much for pancakes of any kind. It's a crazy mental thing I have from years ago.  Pancakes are the last thingI ate onn the day i had my first Kindey stone attack. i have associated the two ever since and have not had pancakes in over 20 years !!!!!!!! 

Sure i eat cottage cheese. sometimes twice a day.

Have a great weekend and drive careful !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2004)

Not a lot to report on weigh/measure. Some stayed the same some changed.

Heres the basics:

weight stayed the same 168 lbs

bodyfat - 
LMAO using the accumeasure calipers 7.7 %, using some old french made calipers (both measure mm's) and some wild ass mathmatical formula 6.6 % I refuse to believe either finding. i can't beleive my abs would not be showing any better than they are if these measurements are anywhere near correct. Oh well.

Measurements - everything stayed the same except chest and waist.
Chest went up to 41 3/4 " best so far
Waist went down 1/2 " to 32 "  My goal is 31"  Wow I can't beleive that 15 months ago it was almost 39" !!!!!!!!

Will make some minor adjustments to diet and see what next week holds. 

Now , onto the fun and games for my anniversary and cheating on the diet !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2004)

*Feb. 28, 204*

MMMMMM MMMMMMMM Busy day.  Shopping, lunch at our fav mexican restaraunt, more shopping, movie (popcorn and soda), a little more shopping, Nra Banquet (prime rib, baked potato, green beans ) and of course my weekly 1/2 a small pizza from Calgaro's.  Oh and some Girl scout thin mint cookies !  Put the rest in the freezer for next time. Glad thats over.  

tomorrows workout is back /bi's and back to the diet !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 29, 2004)

*Feb. 29, 2004*

Workout 

*W.G. Pulldowns to front* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
130 x 8
145 x 6
100 x 12

*Seated low pulley rows* 
135 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10
185 x 8
200 x 6
145 x 12
New personal record for this exercise. Need to increase set # 1 next time

*Barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
275 x 6
205 x 12
New personal records for this exercise. 

*Incline D.B. curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
25 x 12
These were increases over last workout.

*Preacher cable curls* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 x 10
52.5 x 8
57.5 x 6
40 x 12
These were an increase over last workout

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

*Barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

Notes: 
Even though there were sevral personal records this workout was not too productive.  Too many interruptions. 2 of the kids stopped by.
Going to start working Abs twice a week instead of once every 5 days 

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 eggwhites 
1 whole egg
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 1/2 tbsp nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing
1/2 serving creatine before workout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine after workout


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2004)

*Progress pics?*







  Jan. 10, 04






 Feb. 29. 04






  Fe. 29, 04


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Lookin good!  Nice guns!  What kind of swords are those?  Are they just display, or actual fighting swords?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Lookin good!  Nice guns!  What kind of swords are those?  Are they just display, or actual fighting swords?



Thanks PreMier.

I'm not sure about the swords, they have a nice sharp edge to them though. I bought them at a gun show just for looks.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2004)

*Mar. 1, 2004*

Workout 

*Front Squats* 
150 lbs x 12 reps
170 x 10 
180 x 8
190 x 6
150 x 12

*Leg extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
105 x 10
115 x 8
125 x 6
95 x 12
Definetily need to increase these next workout

*Leg Curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
85 x 8 
95 x 6
65 x 12

*Seated Calf Raises* 
140 lbs x 20 reps
160 x 15
190 x 10
160 x 15 
140 x 20
These were an increase over last time 

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup brocolli
cup brown rice
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
22 oz water 
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
usual morning coffee
1/2 serving creatine before workout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine after workout


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2004)

Sexy back Gary!!! I love muscular backs, on girls and guys!!!! Thats is my #1 goal, to have a 'defined', 'muscular'  back. Wow, you really have leaned down. Are you planning on competiting??? You look just like a guy from my gym. Weird.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Sexy back Gary!!! I love muscular backs, on girls and guys!!!! Thats is my #1 goal, to have a 'defined', 'muscular'  back. Wow, you really have leaned down. Are you planning on competiting??? You look just like a guy from my gym. Weird.



 Hi Jill,

Thanks.  You will have your sexy back in no time. I 've been watching your journal and your workouts are amazing. You are doing great.
No , not competing with anybody but myself. Really? Somebody way up there looks like me ? !  That is weird . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

*Mar. 2. 2004*

Workout 

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6 
160 x 12
Wasn't quite ready for 225 I guess.  Had to get my 6 reps by doing 2 sets of 3 . Do need to increase set # 3 next time.

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10 
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12
These were an increase over last workout

*Seated Barbell Press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
100 x 12

*Upright rows* 
75 lbs x 12 reps
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
75 x 12

*Triceps Pressdown* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 12

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/ protein
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in Am
1/2 serving creatine pre-workout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post workout


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Dang Gary those pics a looking good. When do you plan to start bulking?? Are you goin to wait until after summer??
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Dang Gary those pics a looking good. When do you plan to start bulking?? Are you goin to wait until after summer??
> Thanks!!



Matthew,

As soon as I hit a bf% that reveals the abs I will go into maintenance mode and then start a bulk. So you are probably right about waiting after summer or late summer.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool. Can't wait to see that journal when it starts!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

yeh  that ought to be something else. FOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

*Mar. 3 , 2004*

Workout 

40 minutes cardio !  I think 40 minutes will be my limit for awhile.

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
cup of dk red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz steak
cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad 
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 cup cottage
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee after dragging out of bed
creatine after cardio


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

What kind of cardio?  Treadmill, eliptical, bike?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What kind of cardio?  Treadmill, eliptical, bike?



Bike.  
I broke my treadmill twice before breaking it for good the last time. Then bought the magnetic resistance bike.

Had been doing HIIT for a long time , switched over to plain jane cardio for awhile.  

Hell I only do cardio once every 5 days as it is . thinking about dropping it for awhile and seeing what happens  ( if anything)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

If your already in a caloric deficit, cardio doesnt do too much.  Just speeds things up a little.

Do you have any info on HIIT?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> If your already in a caloric deficit, cardio doesnt do too much.  Just speeds things up a little.
> 
> Do you have any info on HIIT?


I had some somewhere,I'll see if i can find it .


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

Gary-do you know approx how many cals you take in each day? Some days I think I eat more than you....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Gary-do you know approx how many cals you take in each day? Some days I think I eat more than you....



Hi Jill, 

You might ! I am right at 2100 calories a day approx 45-50 % P,30-35 % C, 20% F


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> If your already in a caloric deficit, cardio doesnt do too much.  Just speeds things up a little.
> 
> Do you have any info on HIIT?



PreMier,

This is basically what I was doing(BFL)





20-Minute Aerobics Solution???

Warm up the first 2 minutes at Intensity Level 5 
Minutes 2-3 move from Intensity Level 5 to 6 
Minutes 2-6, 6-10 and 10-14 work your way from Intensity Level 6 to Level 9, maintain for one minute. 
Minutes 15-19 work your way from Intensity Level 6 to Level 10 (High Point at Level 10), maintain for one minute. 
Minute 20 cool down to Intensity Level 5 for one minute

I have a link to a more detailed article somewhere


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2004)

You know what I usually do? Set the cross trainer at 30 mins, warm up for a couple, then alternate 1 min level 6 or 7, 1 min level 13 or 14. I call it my interval training. It gives you something to do cause every minute you have to switch levels!  Or, if I have a good mag,  I set the machine on random or some sort of hill setting. Just though Id put in my 2 cents cause I want some popcorn right now....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You know what I usually do? Set the cross trainer at 30 mins, warm up for a couple, then alternate 1 min level 6 or 7, 1 min level 13 or 14. I call it my interval training. It gives you something to do cause every minute you have to switch levels!  Or, if I have a good mag,  I set the machine on random or some sort of hill setting. Just though Id put in my 2 cents cause I want some popcorn right now....



Jill,
thats kind of what i was doing. my bike is programable and can set it to change resistance every so often .its great. But i do miss my treadmill sometimes ( but only sometimes ) 

Are you just craving or did you actually do the popcorn ? I take it popcorn is not on your list of approved foods ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  So whats best, crosstrainer, treadmill, or bike?  I am going to start dieting soon.
For the HIIT I mean.  I could do windsprints, but its too cold out


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Gary.  So whats best, crosstrainer, treadmill, or bike?  I am going to start dieting soon.
> For the HIIT I mean.  I could do windsprints, but its too cold out


 Not sure what a crosstrainer is so if I had to choose between a treadmill or bike I'd choose the bike. If nothing else less impact on the joints .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Crosstrainer is like cross country skiing.  No impact, and you use your arms too.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

*Mar. 4 , 2004*

Workout 

*W.G pulldowns to front* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
105 x 12

*Seated low pulley rows - C.G.* 
145 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6  Personal record !!!!
145 x 12

*barbell shrugs* 
205 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
275 x 6
205 x 12

*Incline d.b. curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
25 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
40 x 12
Sets 3 & 4 were an increase over last workout

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

*Barbell sidebends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
cup green beans
1/4 cup black beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in Am.
1/2 serving creatine pre workout
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post workout


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn Gary good workout!! Do you feel any lag at all by cutting?? I'm interested on how much your strength will go up when you bulk!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Damn Gary good workout!! Do you feel any lag at all by cutting?? I'm interested on how much your strength will go up when you bulk!!



Not really  and to tell you the truth I am suprised , especially since i don't take any supplements other than creatine and coffee.  And i will drop the creatine in 2 weeks for awhile . been using it for quite awhile and want to see if not using it makes any dif.  If not i might try something else.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

No whey protein?


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 4 , 2004*

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein

*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein
22 oz water

16 oz protein shake
22 oz water

Right here PM


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

I just read the post above, and it said only supps are coffee and creatine.  Guess I should read between the lines too


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I just read the post above, and it said only supps are coffee and creatine.  Guess I should read between the lines too


 LOL  I am so use to taking it Iforgot about the protein!!!!!!! 

Sorry .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

Just received this email.  Thought it was kind of cool. Some of the same things I thought/think about BFL.


Dear Members,

I recently sent you a very interesting link concerning the Burn The Fat book, by
Tom Venuto. So far the response by many Body-For-Lifers has been tremendous and 
that is why I&#146;ve decided to share with you my own personal view & results of
this great book.

In my opinion if someone is doing already the Body For Life challenge, the Burn 
the Fat book will help them gain even more knowledge & understanding of how 
fat loss occurs and what to do to increase their results. Through gaining knowledge
of fat loss you can tweak the Body For Life program as you like in order to get 
the results you want. All the tools of fat burning are being given to you in Burn
The Fat, Feed The Muscle.

One mistake I did when I started the BFL challenge in 1999 was that I didn&#146;t seek
to gain more knowledge on fat loss & nutrition. I had many questions with BFL
and I simply didn&#146;t have anywhere to look for answers. Of course the BFL program
worked great for me but I could have had more results, in less time. 

This is exactly what the BFFM book provides you. It gives you answers to many questions
you might have & it helps you improve on your BFL performance.

What is even more amazing is that you can do all this without the need of supplements,
fat burning pills and other so-called &#147;needed&#148; gimmicks. The motivation provided
in the first chapter of the BFFM book will empower beyond your wildest dreams. Your
fat burning process will be accelerated so much that it will literally scare you!

Tom Venuto is one of the top fitness trainers and fat loss experts in the world!
I sincerely believe that the BFFM book will take the fitness industry by storm in
a few months. For the past year, thousands of people have had great results simply
by applying the principles in BFFM, without any supplements or &#147;diets&#148;.

By using the information in both the BFL and BFFM books, you are empowering yourself
with unstoppable motivation & knowledge that is very hard to beat. 

My suggestion to you is give the BFFM book a try, read it (you can instantly download
it) and if you are not satisfied, simply return it for an unconditional money back
guarantee. I am certain however that you will remain absolutely satisfied with the
results and you will pass on your knowledge to other bodyforlifers.

For more information on the BFFM book click on the link below:

Http://www.bodyforlifers.com/burnthefat.htm

Sincerely,

Bodyforlifers.com Administrator


----------


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2004)

*Mar. 5, 2004*

Workout 

*Front Squats* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
170 x 10
185 x 8
195 x 6
125 x 12
These were an increase over last time.

*Leg extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
95 x 12
These were an increase over last workout

*Leg curls* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10 
85 x 8 
95 x 6
65 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

*Seated calf raises* 
140 lbs x 20 reps
160 x 15
180 x 10 
160 x 15
140 x 20

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice
cup refried beans
tea
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 cup cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee to wake up
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post wo

Wow  another week gone by .  6 more weeks until the final tell of the tape ( and scale and calipers). 

Tomorrow is a free day . no workout , no diet.   It is also weigh/measure evaulate day


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok , here goes.

Weight stayed the same . Only measurements that changed were chest ( again)  42 " ! My bench press is improving steadily with PR's so it is possible .

BF% ROFLMAO !!!!
I just checked mine using this 7 point measurement system  and it says I'm 6.1 %  

*I WISH !!!!!!!!!!!!* 


Last week I used accumeasure calipers and it read 7.7 % and I also did a 4 point measurement from a site and it read 6.6 .  NO WAY I'M THAT LOW!  Am I ?

I can't wait for April 16. I am having BF measured "professionally" at a gym in a nearby town.

.Check out my pics and give me your professional  guess at my BF% 


Attached pic is 3 weeks old


----------



## Monolith (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm not sure about your bf%... but i will say this:  Nice tri's.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2004)

Monolith,

Thanks and thanks for stopping by . 
Gary


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2004)

GW - 

You made some major progress since 11/02!!  
Great job!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> GW -
> 
> You made some major progress since 11/02!!
> Great job!



YM,

Thanks, appreciate it !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mar. 7, 2004*

Workout 

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
210 x 8  Increased weight on this set
225 x 6
160 x 12

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12

*Seated Barbell Press* 
100 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
100 x 12

*Upright rows* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
95 x 10
105x 8
115 x 6
85 x 12
These were an increase over last workout

*Triceps Pressdown* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 12

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15 
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

Notes: 
Decent workout.  Have noticed a couple of veins starting to show. One running across the upper chest to the deltoid. One running down the delt to the bicep.  Speaking of veins ... have noticed a couple running perpindicular to the one in my bicep. My forearms look like road maps with all the veins that show in them.  

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
2 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
baked potato
tea
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/4 cup cottage cheese
3 tsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in Am
1/2 serving of creatine pre wo
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post wo

Hey , got another set of solid dumb bells . 40 lbers this time.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2004)

*abs*

In November of 2002 I put in my order for a set of 6pack abs for my 50th B-day. I ordered early 'cos I knew there would be a big demand for them, everybody wants a set ! 

This is what I have so far with only 13 months to go. Will they be here in time ?


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

You already have em, what are you talking about silly head!!!!! 

Do you have any "fat" pics? Sorry, I didnt know what to call em. Like old pics before you even started BFL????

Id love to have a set of a "6pack"-If only I could just pay $$$ for em!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You already have em, what are you talking about silly head!!!!!
> 
> Do you have any "fat" pics? Sorry, I didnt know what to call em. Like old pics before you even started BFL????
> ...



Jill, 

I was thinking more along these lines would be better


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

*Ma. 8, 2004*

Workout 

40 minutes cardio in Am

Thinking about adding another cardio day. Only doing onece every 5 days. thinking about twice a week see if it makes a difference in the fat loss. Don't want to cut calories again if I can help it. At least not for awhile.

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 cup oatmeal w/protein
1/2 cup cottage cheese
Apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice
cup brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
22 oz water 
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 tbsp Nat Pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
morning coffee to wake up 
creatine after cardio


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Abs are genetic.  Some people have them, and some dont.  P-funk mentioned somewhere that his still look "flat" around 4% bf.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

I've got them ( I think )  I can feel the separation between each row and the one down the middle if i run my hand over them. I just need to loose that last bit of BF so they show.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

I can see them in that first thumbnail above.  Damn, I wish I was that lean.  I am part of the dark side(bulk)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I can see them in that first thumbnail above.  Damn, I wish I was that lean.  I am part of the dark side(bulk)



It seems crazy to work this hard to lose the BF to show the abs and then do a bulk and possibly hide them again but I am sure I will join the bulkers before it's all over .


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Gary...keep working those abs and you'll be there in no time!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Gary...keep working those abs and you'll be there in no time!



Thanks! I 'm too close to give up now !  Just get impatient sometimes .


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

ahhh we all do!   we always want it now!  just like I want to be 115 contest shape without having to do any more cardio...but I have to wait and put in the time to get there.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

*Mar. 9, 2004*

Workout 

*Front Squats* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
180 x 10 
190 x 8
*200 x 6 !!!!!* 
125 x 12
Ok , met my mini-goal of 200 lbs for 6 reps.  Now I think I will switch back to regular Squats. 
*Looks like swithching my days around so I didn't do legs after a back workout paid off.* My back was always stiff/pumped/sore and was evidently keeping me from getting the most out of my leg workout. Added 50 lbs to my front squats in 2 months. Nothing earth shattering I'm sure but I'm happy with it ! PR's for sure.

*Leg Extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
95 x 12
These were a little harder to do today . I wonder why ? LOL These have went up 45 lbs since1-5-04

*Leg Curls* 
67.5 lbs x 12 reps
77.5 x 10
87.5 x 8
97.5 x 6
67.5 x 12
Increase over last workout. Only by 2.5 lbs but it was an increase ! Hmmmmmmm Weak here .. only increased by 12.5 lbs since 1-5-04

*Seated calf raises* 
150 lbs x 20 reps
170 x 15 
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20
These were an increase over last workout. These have gone up 50 lbs since 1-5-04

Notes: 
Good workout !  

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
apple
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein
2 egg whites
1 whole egg
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
cup green bean
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 cup cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee in Am
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine post wo


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Great job Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Great job Gary.



Thanks !  

Hey whats this about your car being dead ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Its not dead... Its just in the shop still   I need to call the guy tomorrow.  I think I need a new T-case


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 9, 2004)

Great job Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Great job Gary!!



Matthew ,

Thanks! and welcome back.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

*Mar. 10, 2004*

Back/bi's/abs 

*Wide grip pulldowns to front* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
105 x 12
have increased these by 20 lbs since 2-10-04

*Seated low pulley rows- N.G. * 
145 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
145 x 12
Have increased these by 30 lbs since 2-10-04

*Barbell shrugs* 
225 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
225 x 12
This was an increase over last workout. 
Have increased these by 90 lbs since 1-6-04 !!!!

*Incline D.B. curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
25 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
40 x 12
These are up 15 lbs since 1-20-04

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

*Barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

Notes: 
Good workout  !  Could feel the pump even when i was showering and getting ready for work.

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w.
1 w.e
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c green beans
cup dk. red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz steak 
cup brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp nat pb
1/2 cup cottage cheese

Notes: 
coffee first thing after getting out of bed
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving creatine post wo


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 10, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 2 e.w.
> 1 w.e


SO much easier to type!! I use so many abrev, people can figure em out!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: Mar. 10, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> SO much easier to type!! I use so many abrev, people can figure em out!



  love your new avitar!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm going to be a Grandpa in October !  First time.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

CONGRADS!!!!! 
thats awesome!! 

(mind me asking how young you are? )


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> CONGRADS!!!!!
> thats awesome!!
> 
> (mind me asking how young you are? )



Thanks Jen ! 

I am 48 until april 16th  almost over the hill for sure


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

thats not old at all. my daddys 53! has 3 grandchildren already though!


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey ya "Gramps"  he he  You're one hot grandpa IMO! Congrats!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats!  Over the hill?!?  Shit... you arent even half way there yet!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Gang ! 

Thanks !!!!  Should be fun !   Can't wait to buy the grandkid  His/her first set of weights and bench ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

*Mar. 11, 2004*

Chest /shoulders/tri's 

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6 
160 x 12

*Incline D.b. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10 
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12
This is one time I wish i had a training partner.  Could probably do more if i could get the D.B up in postion. LOL 

*Seated Barbell Press* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10 
125 x 8
135 x 6
105 x 12
Increased first and last set. 
Funny how much the mind has to do with this. My chest was super pumped and As i sat there getting ready to do my first set of Seated presses I ALMOST talked my self out of doing them... but sucked it up  and  did them anyway and got a great shoulder workout too. 

*Upright rows* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
95 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 6
85 x 12

*triceps pressdown* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 12

Notes: 
OOOO  OOOOO LOL  I was stretching a bit between sets and saw something new.  A vein running basically parellel with my right oblique !!!!   Doesn't take much to excite me. LOL  Fat loss must still be progressing ?   Now I'm looking forward to Saturday's  weigh/measure .

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 c cottage cheese
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
cup green beans
1/4 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5 * 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water 
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee in morning
1/2 serving Creatine pre wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving Creatine post wo


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2004)

*Mar. 12. 2004*

Cardio/abs 

40 minutes cardio 

*cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15 
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20
Tried 100 lbs for second set but could only get 8  so dropped back to 95.

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
3 ew 
1 we
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
OOPS !  there was a small celebration for ione of the guys at work today who has been there for 25 years and I had a small peice of chocolate sheet cake and 2 oatmeal raisin cookies  
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz chicken
cup of peas
1/2 c brown rice
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz lean beef paty
cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad
1/2 c cottage cheese
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee to wake up 

Five more weeks until the end of this "cycle" Then , regardless of the results,  I'm taking two weeks off  ( sort of ).  I usually take a week off every 12 weeks but didn't last time so taking 2 off this time. Will eat a clean diet 5 out of 6 meals and not worry too much about what i eat for meal 5 . Plus my workouts will be just something to keep me interested. maybe experiment with some new exercises and definetly come up with a new workout.  Might even come up with a specialization workout for a certain body part  (probably legs).  

Tomorrow is weigh/measure/evaluate day !!!!!  See if I need to make some adjustments to keep the progress going .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2004)

*Mar. 13, 2004*

weigh/measure results 

Pretty happy with todays results. Have looked over my records and here is the basics.  Measurements have stayed the same ( within a 1/4 inch since starting  ) The only things that have really changed are the waist and my weight.  But thats a good thing right ?!  6 feet tall , 48 years old.

             11-17-02         1-4-04 3-13-04 
Weight     207                  175 168 
waist         38 3/4 "        34" 31.75 " 

WOW !  Have lost almost 40 lbs and 7 " off my waist.   

Have dropped .5 % Bf each week for the last 3 weeks. 
Lost 3/4 " off my waist in the last 3 weeks *  

Ok , on to cheat day !!!!!!!    Have a great day people !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

*For Jill*

Jill ,

Here's the fattest pic I could find






Jan. '02 after rotator surgery 207 lbs at least Didn't get released to start working out until May 02 I think.  Just played around with the idea until nov 02 then got serious.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 13, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> weigh/measure results
> 
> Pretty happy with todays results. Have looked over my records and here is the basics.  Measurements have stayed the same ( within a 1/4 inch since starting  ) The only things that have really changed are the waist and my weight.  But thats a good thing right ?!  6 feet tall , 48 years old.
> ...





   GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

YM

Thanks !  I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2004)

Crazy ass results over the last few years! You should be soooooo proud of yourself! I admire your will and determination. Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

Just took a look at you pics.   You look great man.  Whatever you are doing keep on doin' it because it is workin'!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just took a look at you pics.   You look great man.  Whatever you are doing keep on doin' it because it is workin'!!


P-funk,
Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

*Mar. 14. 2004*

Legs 

*Squats* 
175 lbs x 12 reps
205 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 6
175 x 12
First time I have done squats in almost 4 months.  Did ok. Started out heavier than what I was using before I stopped and went to front squats. Was just a little too heavy. My form could of been better ( aka deeper) Will stick w/this weight until  I can do it better then increase . 

*Leg extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10 
125 x 8 
135 x 6
95 x 12

*Leg curls* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10 
90 x 8
100 x 6
70 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
150 lbs x 20 reps
170 x 15 
190 x 10
170 x 15
150x 20

*Standing calf raises* 
3 sets 175 lbs x 20 reps 
First time for these in a looooooooooonnnnnnnggggg time  probably since back before I got the seated calf raise machine almost a year ago. Felt good especially after the seated calf raises

Notes: 
Mini-goal for Squats  -  100 lbs overbody weight ( so approx 270 lbs )  for 6 reps by... oh gosh ... have to be April 15 th 'cos I am taking two weeks off after the 16th. So in one month.

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
2 e.w.
1 w.e.
apple
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice
cup green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
cup peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
3 tsp Nat pb
1/4 c cottage cheese

Notes: 
morning coffee
1/2 serving  creatine pre wo
22 oz water during workout
1/2 serving creatine after wo


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

Gary, How are you doing the standing calf raises??
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

So you plan on not lifting for two weeks??


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 12. 2004*

[Five more weeks until the end of this "cycle" Then , regardless of the results,  I'm taking two weeks off  ( sort of ).  I usually take a week off every 12 weeks but didn't last time so taking 2 off this time. Will eat a clean diet 5 out of 6 meals and not worry too much about what i eat for meal 5 . Plus my workouts will be just something to keep me interested. maybe experiment with some new exercises and definetly come up with a new workout.  Might even come up with a specialization workout for a certain body part  (probably legs).  

Oops just read this  I would probably think about eating your  "cheat" meal for meal 3 or 4 since it is earlier in the day. But I might not be the best to give advice though either.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Gary, How are you doing the standing calf raises??
> Thanks!!



Matthew,

I'm using the smith machine and standing on a block to get a fuller range of motion.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: Mar. 12. 2004*



> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> [Five more weeks until the end of this "cycle" Then , regardless of the results,  I'm taking two weeks off  ( sort of ).  I usually take a week off every 12 weeks but didn't last time so taking 2 off this time. Will eat a clean diet 5 out of 6 meals and not worry too much about what i eat for meal 5 . Plus my workouts will be just something to keep me interested. maybe experiment with some new exercises and definetly come up with a new workout.  Might even come up with a specialization workout for a certain body part  (probably legs).
> 
> Oops just read this  I would probably think about eating your  "cheat" meal for meal 3 or 4 since it is earlier in the day. But I might not be the best to give advice though either.
> Thanks!!



Matthew,
my "cheat " meal probably won't be much. I am a meat eater and if anything the cheat will just be more meat instead of carbs . I know that will possilbly mean a little more fat but my fat intake is fairly low, I don't think it will hurt me .
Thanks for the suggestion though. Thats what this is all about !
Appreciate it !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> So you plan on not lifting for two weeks??



 My workouts during that time will be real simple , just to keep me interested. Probably only one exercise per body part , 3 sets of 10, a different exercise each time. Will be experimenting with different exercises and probably trying to find a leg priority routine of some sort to get some size on the thighs!  Course a bulk might do it too. who knows!  But I'll have it figured out , right or wrong , by then .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2004)

*Mar. 15, 2004*

back/bi's/abs   pm-cardio 

*W.G. Pulldowns to front* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 6
105 x 12
increase these next workout

*Seated low puley rows  N.G.* 
145 lbs x 12 reps
165 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
145 x 12
increasing these next workout

*Barbell shrugs* 
225 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
225 x 12

*Incline d.b. curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
25 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
40 x 12

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

*barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Pm Cardio* 
25 minutes HIIT

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
apple
1/2 c cottage cheese
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna 
1 c brown rice
1 c brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
coffee
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
1/2 c cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
wake up coffee
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving post wo


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

*Mar. 16, 2004*

Chest/shoulders/tri's 

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
210 x 8
225 x6
160 x 12

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12
Stopped here. No energy .  Stayed up too late last night watching a movie and then for some reason woke up 1/2 hour earlier than usual.  I usually get up at 5:30 am  Finshed workout in the P.m. 

*Seated Barbell press* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
105 x 12

*Upright rows* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
95 x 10
105 x 8 
115 x 6
85 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
65 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 12

well the Pm workout went much better than this morning!  Early to bed tonight and tomorrow night . 

Todays  Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
c of dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz Protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
c of green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
1/2 c cottage cheese
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in morning
1/2 serving creatine pre Am wo
22 oz water
coffee before Pm wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving creatine post Pm wo


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, your cals are sure going low now Gary! 

=tbs, Just put "T"


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Wow, your cals are sure going low now Gary!
> 
> =tbs, Just put "T"



Jill,
 been the same for at least three weeks now on the calories.  Don't plan on going any lower. Only like 4 1/2 weeks left in this cycle so if feel the need for more of a deficit I'll increase my cardio a bit instead of cutting calories.
Thanks for watching out for me !  You're a sweetheart


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Didnt realize you been going so low for SO long crazy man!!! How many cals would you say per day?

YOUR ABBIES MUST BE SMOKIN NOW!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Didnt realize you been going so low for SO long crazy man!!! How many cals would you say per day?
> 
> YOUR ABBIES MUST BE SMOKIN NOW!!!!!!




I'm right at 2100 a day . No , they are not smoking. I wish. But I'm sure they are getting better. I definetly will have them by my 50 th b-day ( 13 months from today ) Probably have a decent set by my 49th.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 16, 2004)

How long did it take you to get use to the adj DB?? They seem pretty ackward to me. How about you??
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> How long did it take you to get use to the adj DB?? They seem pretty ackward to me. How about you??
> Thanks!!



Matthew,

It will take a while.  It's completely different from a barbell. But worth it.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MORNING!!!/AFTERNOON


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> MORNING!!!/AFTERNOON



Good afternoon/evening !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

*Mar. 17, 2004*

Cardio/abs 

45 Minutes cardio in Am 

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps 
95 x 15 
95 x 15 
95 x 15 
80 x 20  

Todays Diet 


*Meal 1* 
2 e.w.  1 w.e. 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein 
apple 
22 oz water 
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water 
*meal 3* 
6 oz salmon patty 
1/2 c green beans 
1 c dark red kidney beans 
22 oz water 
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water 
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz steak 
cup brocolli 
22 oz water 
coffee 
*Meal 6* 
salad  
1/2 c cottage cheese 
1 tbsp Nat pb 
22 oz water 

Notes: 
Coffee first thing in the morning 
creatine after wo 

Happy St. Patrick's Day !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

Crap !!! just got off the phone with the support people for my computer.  They had to send me a new floppy drive and a new CD drive. I installed them and still had the same problems and now they tell me I have to re-install Windows !!!!!!   This sucks !!!!! All the re-installing of software !! All the windows updates !!!!!!!!!   etc etc etc .   I think I'll wait for the weekend.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2004)

*Mar. 18, 2004*

Legs 

*Squats* 
175 x 12 reps
205 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 6
175 x 12
Better than the first workout . Except  set 4 is still a little weak and not deep enough. But will get there Legs felt a little weak all morning after the workkout ! 

*Leg Extensions* 
95 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10 
125 x 8 
135 x 6
95 x 12

*Leg curls* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10
90 x 8 
100 x 6
70 x 12

*Seated calf raises* 
150 lbs x 20 reps
170 x 15
190 x 10
170 x 15
150 x 20

*Standing calf raises* 
1 set 175 lbs x 25 reps
2 sets 175 x 20 reps

Today's diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 c   c.c.
1/3 c oatmeal w/ protein
apple
22 oz water
*meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
4 oz lean beef patty 
cup green beans
1/4 cup black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
cup spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad 
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee in Am.
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving creatine post wo

Ok , now it's off to do a re-install of windows XP !!! Oh joy !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2004)

Just got off the phone with my computer supprt people. They are sending me a shipping box so I can send in my computer for repair.
I will be without a computer for up to 3 weeks !!!    

So I will try to make the most of it . Won't get the shipping box until Saturday at the earliest so I will have internet access for a few more days.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I was once without my computer for 3 days and had IM withdrawals. Poor you


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I was once without my computer for 3 days and had IM withdrawals. Poor you



wOW !   I will miss it for sure but i will be back. just glad I will have the computer for the weekend at least.

shoot in three weeks I'll be back.  who knows what good things I will have to report. But damn I'll have a lot of journal reading to catch up on !!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Think of all the reading you have to catch up in a day let alone a week! You'll be reading for hours. Ill miss ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah , it will give me plenty of time to decide what changes i will make in my workout/diet for my next cycle.

I'll miss you to ,but i won't be gone for a couple more days . 

Hope you have a great day today !


----------



## Paynne (Mar 19, 2004)

> Meal 6   salad  1 tbsp Nat pb  1/2 c cottage cheese  22 oz water



I'm up twice a night as it is.  If I drank that much water that late in the day I'd be up like 10 times   This is why I don't use PHs...sucks getting old


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> I'm up twice a night as it is.  If I drank that much water that late in the day I'd be up like 10 times   This is why I don't use PHs...sucks getting old



Payne,

I must be getting use to it .  I only get up once during the night.  yes getting old is the pits but it beats the alternative... at least for awhile.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

*Mar. 20, 2004*

Back/bi's/abs 

*Wide grip pulldowns to front* 
115 lbs x 12 reps
130 x 10
145 x 8
160 x 6
115 x 12
This was an increase over last workout.  Have increased these by 30 lbs since 2-10-04

*Seated low pulley rows - n.g.* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
160 x 12
This was an increase over last workout. Have increased these by 45 lbs since 2-10-04

*Barbell shrugs* 
225 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
225 x 12

*Incline d.b. curls* 
25 lbs x 12 reps 
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6
25 x 12

*Preacher cable curls* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
50 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
40 x 12
set # 2 was an increase in weight

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
3 sets - 95 x 15 reps
80 x 20

*Barbell sidebends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
1/2 c brown rice
1 c peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz lean beef patty
c green beans
coffee
22 oz water
*meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c 
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing in Am
1/2 serving creatine pre wo
22 oz water during wo
1/2 serving creatine post wo

This was the last day for creatine for the next 4 weeks. Have been using it for so long I don't remember when I started using it . Will see what  ( ifanything) changes from not using it .  Might start it again at the end of April or first of May. 

* weigh/measure /evaluate day tomorrow *  *cheat day *   Yum Yum !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll tell you whats gonna happen.  You are going to get sore for longer when off the creatine.  Thats the biggest thing I notice.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I'll tell you whats gonna happen.  You are going to get sore for longer when off the creatine.  Thats the biggest thing I notice.



Wow,  I'm sore for days sometimes as it is !  Oh well. Plus I was thinking about trying one of the other products instead, Who knows 

Hey , how are your workouts going ? Haven't seen much going on in your journal for awhile?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Bleh...  Didnt go today.  Had my driveshaft pulled so no time.  I wont be going tomorrow either.  Too much crap to do.  So I will start on Monday.
My chest and tris are still fried from last Mondays workout lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

*Mar. 20, 2004*

weigh/measure results 

Well , measurements and bodyweight stayed the same (or close enough to it ) for another week.  But dropped another .3 % BF. Slow results partly (in my opinion) because i haven't made any changes in my diet for the last 4 weeks.

*Confession Time !!!!!!*  The reason I didn't make any changes in my diet the past 4 weeks is because I have been using *Absolved*  for the past 4 weeks and didn't want anything else to possibly effect my fat loss while using the Absolved.

*Absolved results* 

week 1 - lost .25 " off waist
week 2 - lost .5 "
week 3 - lost .25 "
week 4 -  lost .25 "

went from a 32.75 " waist to 31.5"

Does anyone know if these results are typical? below average? above average?   Should I try the Lypoderm ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 20, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> weigh/measure results
> 
> Well , measurements and bodyweight stayed the same (or close enough to it ) for another week.  But dropped another .3 % BF. Slow results partly (in my opinion) because i haven't made any changes in my diet for the last 4 weeks.
> ...



Wow!!  That's awesome!!!!      I might have to try Absolved


----------



## Paynne (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Mar. 20, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> weigh/measure results
> 
> 
> ...




Holy Mackerel!  How much of a calorie deficit are you in?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats wicked Gary-Absolved probably wouldnt work on me-cause I have to much fat around there already!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: Mar. 20, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by Paynne *_
> Holy Mackerel!  How much of a calorie deficit are you in?



Paynne, 

If I remember correctly I'm about 30 % below maintenance at 2100 cal a day.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Thats wicked Gary-Absolved probably wouldnt work on me-cause I have to much fat around there already!!



Thanks Jill ! 
And remember , You have curves!  And at the risk of sounding like a dirty old man they are nice curves. *Gary blushes*


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh , almost forgot , made a pretty good score today. Went to some garage sales with the wife this morning and scored a 300 lb Olympic barbell set  for $40 . 

I have outgrown the room in my house where I workout so will be taking over the garage within the next couple of weeks. Have another bench and a Squat rack/cage w/some pulleys at my Dad's that i need to bring home too.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2004)

*Mar. 21, 2004*

Chest/shoulders/tri's 

*Bench Press* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
190 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6 
160 x 12

*Incline d.b. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12

*Seated Barbell press* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8
135 x 6
105 x 12

*Upright Rows* 
85 lbs x 12 reps
95 x 10
105 x 8
115 x 6
85 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 6
70 x 12
these were an increase over last wo.

Notes: 
First wo without use of creatine. didn't notice any differences. Probably too early to tell.

Todays diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w. 
1 w.e.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal3 * 
6 oz tuna
1 c brown rice
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz steak
1 c peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
3 tsp nat pb
1/4 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
Coffee first thing in morning
22 oz water during wo


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Oh , almost forgot , made a pretty good score today. Went to some garage sales with the wife this morning and scored a 300 lb Olympic barbell set  for $40 .
> 
> I have outgrown the room in my house where I workout so will be taking over the garage within the next couple of weeks. Have another bench and a Squat rack/cage w/some pulleys at my Dad's that i need to bring home too.



  Luck dawg!   I wish I had a garage full of equip... I would start my own hardcore gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

It will be nice. My own little world.  LOL  . That makes two inner sanctums now.  One for weights one for my classic cars !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

How many cars do you have?  I might be going back to AR this summer for a bit(bentonville) and depending how far you live, maybe I could visit?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How many cars do you have?  I might be going back to AR this summer for a bit(bentonville) and depending how far you live, maybe I could visit?



I'm down to 2 right now . Have had as many as 5.  Built me a 30 ft. x 50 ft building last summer to keep them in but had to sell 3 cars to pay for the building.  Plan on learning how to paint my own cars.  Have been getting screwed by everyone I have paid to paint for me.  Figured I couldn't do any worse .

I'm not sure where Bentonville is but I am in central misssouri, The lake of the Ozarks area.  You are more than welcome to stop in, workout and if the cars are up to it ... cruise the lake !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Kick ASS! Bentonville is in Northwest Arkansas.  Kind of close to Fayetteville.  Its about 2omins from the Missouri border.  If I go out there this summer, i will geve you a hollar


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

sounds like about 4 hrs away .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2004)

*Mar. 22, 2004*

Cardio/abs 

25 min. HIIT 

*Cable crunches* 
80 lbs x 20 reps
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15
80 x 20

Todays diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1c. brown rice
1c. brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1c. green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
 1/2 c. c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee in Am.
22 oz water after cardio

Oh , I forgot, Tonight ( possibly  tomorrow morning)  is my last time to post for awhile.  Up to 3 weeks ! The box for my computer came today so tomorrow I box it up and send it off for repairs.  Can you say IM withdrawals ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Damn.. good luck with those!  Maybe visit a library haha


----------



## Jill (Mar 22, 2004)

Ill miss you again!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ill miss you again!!!



Thanks Jill.   I'll miss you too. 

I'm sure I'll find a computer somewhere and pop in sometime during the next 2-3 weeks.

Don't do anything I wouldn't do ! 

See ya people !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey ! 

I'm back !   wooohooo ! LOL  Just getting the computer up and running. Will start posting again tomorrow .

Did I miss anything ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Not much.  You better get Mathew's(IT) ass back in gear though 

You werent gone for 3 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not much.  You better get Mathew's(IT) ass back in gear though
> 
> You werent gone for 3 weeks




Yeah I know.  Good thing too cause I was driving my wife nuts  for the past week !  

Sup with Matthew ?  Better check in on his journal .

Lots of catching up to do /.
 Later.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

He is just really tired.  I dont know what  the deal is.  I hope he gets well soon...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2004)

*General update*

Ok during the week i was gone this is a quick summary of what happened.

Diet stayed the same. I switched my workout around some. Went from a 3 day split to a 4 day split.   This will enable me to make my workouts shorter and more intense. Will also be using some "new" exercises.  Especially after I get my equipment moved to the garage  this week ( brought  a couple of peices of equipment in from storage ) Was doing  Hiit cardio one day a week and then a plain jane cardio one day a week.

Last weeks weigh/measure/evaluate showed no changes in body weight. bf % or measurements.  Rather than drop anymore calories from the diet I will go to 2 Hiit cardio sessions per week. If this shows no change in bf% will possibly go to 3 times a week.

As far as the new split here is what I have now:
Sunday - legs
Mon - chest /bi's
Tues - cardio
wed - back/tri's
thurs - cardio
fri - shoulders/forearms
Sat - off/possibly 3rd cardio day

This was started  the 28th.  The change I made on leg day was to lighten the weight and go to FULL squats. My legs/ass are still sore !!! 
Chest /bi's workout was great !  Love the feeling of the pump in the arms.  The tri's were worked via bench press and then doing biceps reallly made the arms feel/look good as opposed to when I did chest /tri's. Then the tri's were the only thing in the arm pumped. Chest still pumping good.
Cardio was good. Like the shorter time involved in Hiit .
Today did back/tri's. Liked the feel/pump in the arms from this workout like I did on the chest/bi's day.
Cardio tomorrow - hiit 
Looking forward to fridays work out. Shoulders/forearms. Hope to be stronger in the seated press since I will start with them and be fresh as opposed to when I did shoulders with chest/tri's.  Also will be doing dumbbell lateral lifts ( which I haven't done i a looooooooong time, And doing some direct forearm training which I haven't done since i was a kid ! LOL

Hmmmmm  guess that wasn't that short of a short summary . Oh well will post todays workout/diet in detail shortly .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds great.  Squats are the best arent they? lol

Do you ever plan to compete?  I think it is something you should ponder...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sounds great.  Squats are the best arent they? lol
> 
> Do you ever plan to compete?  I think it is something you should ponder...



PreMier,

man i compete evryday ! LOL  I compete against myself. I have never been able to get up in front of people and speak let alone stand there with hardly anything on and display my body ! LOL

I am content to torture myself for myself. i get my rewards/trophies almost every week when someone asks if I workout.  And when someone like you suggests I compete.  Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2004)

*Mar. 31, 2004*

Back/tri's 

*W.G. pulldowns to front* 
115 lbs x 12 reps
130 x 10
145 x 8
160 x 6
115 x 12

*Seated low pulley rows -n.g.* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
160 x 12

*barbell shrugs* 
225 x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
225 x 12
Mini - goal    300 lbs x 6 reps by June 16th. I go on vacation june 17th.

*Triceps pressdown* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 6
70x 12

*Reverse grip triceps pressdown* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
45 x 8
55 x 6
25 x 12

Today's diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
2 e.w. 
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2c kidney beans
1 c green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz steak
1 c. brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in am
22 oz water during workout


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

dAmn!!!  Nice w/o.....

Morning


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> dAmn!!!  Nice w/o.....
> 
> Morning



Morning Babsie !  

Thanks.   Hey , how you feeling ?  I've only been back a couple of days since my computer went out for repairs and the last thing I remember you were headed for the emergency room on a friday ? 
Hope all is well.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2004)

*yea yea yea !!!!*

cmon gary! u can do it! (compete)  n u should! 
o hell i have a hard enough time as it is w my speech, let alone standing in front of people, but its a goal of Mine. soooo.........
 just thought id make a post in ur journal since ur so supportive in mine


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey sexy man!!! You're so dedicated, I do admire that. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: yea yea yea !!!!*



> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> cmon gary! u can do it! (compete)  n u should!
> o hell i have a hard enough time as it is w my speech, let alone standing in front of people, but its a goal of Mine. soooo.........
> just thought id make a post in ur journal since ur so supportive in mine



Hi Maria !!!!!!  It's about time you visited here !!!  Thanks for the encouragemnet. Haven't had a chance to catch up on your journal since I've been gone but I will .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey sexy man!!! You're so dedicated, I do admire that. Keep up the hard work!



JILL !!!!!!!!!   Do you enjoy making me blush ?!  LOL  Thanks for the kind words Sweetie .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2004)

*April 1, 2004*

Cardio/abs 

25 minutes HIIT

*Cable crunches* 
85 lbs x 20 reps
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
85 x 20
These were an increase in weight

*Barbell side bends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging  knee raises* 
3 sets of 20 reps

Notes: 
  Several weeks ago I made a notation in re:  a vein showing in my lower ab region .  Only for about a couple of inches.  Today after a few sets of crunches walked past the mirror on my way to get a drink and had to do a double take . I can now see that vein run from my lower ab region clear up to the lower end of my lats !!!!  Only visible when working out but hey ... still means progress.
also can feel a difference in the ab muscles . They are growing. Slowly but surely.

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3 c oatmeal w/ protein
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c green beans
1/4 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
1 c spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
the usual morning coffee


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2004)

ur doing so awesome baby!
 i know it feels especially good to urself when like u impress urself! hey thats the only person ur doing it for right, but when YOU see it makes you feel like its all worth it!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> ur doing so awesome baby!
> i know it feels especially good to urself when like u impress urself! hey thats the only person ur doing it for right, but when YOU see it makes you feel like its all worth it!



Thanks Maria !   Means a lot to get compliments from someone as dedicated as you .  Have a great weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

*April 2, 2004*

Shoulders/forearms 

*Seated Barbell Press* 
105 lbs x 12 reps
115 x 10
125 x 8 
135 x 6
105 x 12
This is first time for this workout.  Could of went a few pounds heavier but opted for a slower movement with better form. Felt good.

*D.B. Lateral Raises* 
10 lbs x 12 reps
15 x 10
20 x 8
25 x 6
10 x 12
First time I've done these in a long time.  Need to go a little heavier next time.

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral raises* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10
30 x 8 
35 x 6
20 x 12
Just right !  LOL

*Barbell wrist curls* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
90 x 12
105 x 12
125 x 10
90 x 12
Need to increase these next wo.

*Reverse grip Barbell wrist curls* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 12
35 x 10
35 x 9
35 x 20
First 4 sets were done with arms across the bench. Last set was done standing up  with weight hanging in front of me .  Liked the feel and pump of set 5 best. Will try all 5 sets standing next time.

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 c  oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w.  
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water 
  2 cherry and white choc chip cookies   damn bakery lady !
*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
1/2 c . brown rice
1 c. peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5 * 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c. green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
A.m. coffee
22 oz water during wo

Another week gone by. Weigh/measure/evaluate day tomorrow. then it's cheat day..


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2004)

ur so dedicated! im impressed!
 cmon its ok to cheat, proves ura normal american!
if ur seein vains in ur abs and u arent even gonna compete, im in awe of u!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

Maria,
You are a sweetheart.  Hope you visit here a lot !!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 2, 2004)

dont worry, ill stop by every now n then!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2004)

*april 3, 2004*

Nothing exciting to report . No change in Bf , weight or measurements. At a stand still for a couple of weeks but thats ok.  This "cycle " is up in 2 weeks and then I'm taking 2 weeks off from strict diet and exercise. 

During that time i will try to decide on where to go from here.   Still not as defined as I hoped to be by now but hell of a lot better than this time last year.

Leaning real strong towards a "Clean Bulk" for 8-12 weeks. Is there such a thing? I was thinking of eating the same clean foods just upping the quantities. Don't want to put on anymore BF than neccessary.  But my ultimate goal is still to be able  to display a full set of defined 6 pack abs on my 50th B-day next April (54 weeks ,that should be enough time even at my slow pace don't you think ? )

Anywho.... went to see "Walking Tall " with The Rock.  It was a good movie 30 years ago ( Damn I'm old ! ) and is still a good movie.  I love to see the bad guy gets his ass handed to him !

OOOO should i be mean ... ?????  It's cheat day and so far I have had a couple of treats.  Had Chinese buffet for lunch , not that great went there mostly for my wife and she said she didn't like it that much either . Damn ! What a waste !   

OH YEAH  !  had a strawberry cheesecake blizzard at DQ !! Yummy !!!   Naturally I had popcorn (plain) and a soda at the movies.   And to top it off I will have my weekly 1/2 of a small pizza tonight !!!! Ok evrybody stop drooling !  LOL

Tomorrow is leg day !  Full Squats here I come ! YUCK !!!  I suck at any kind of squat. My legs suck !  I may  not be genetically gifted but surely Ishould be able to put a couple of inches on my legs sometime in my life. 

TTFN !


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: april 3, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> OH YEAH  !  had a strawberry cheesecake blizzard at DQ !! Yummy !!!


This is all I saw in your whole post.... How was it anywase???? Ive been dying to try em!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2004)

Only half of a sm. pizza?  I'd eat the whole thing!  What kind of pizza?????


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: april 3, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> This is all I saw in your whole post.... How was it anywase???? Ive been dying to try em!



Hi Gorgeous !  
I don't usually like this kind of stuff but it was MIGHTY TASTY. If you get one sometime don't let them overblend it or you won't get any chunks of strawberries or cheesecake.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Only half of a sm. pizza?  I'd eat the whole thing!  What kind of pizza?????



You caught me !   The reason its usually half is because their sizes are bigger than most places... their smalll is equal to most places medium, etc etc .  BUT tonight we upped it to a medium. have a couple peices left and you are welcome to them . 
Thin crust with pepperoni, canadian bacon, sausage, green peppers, mushrooms and i ithink there is 3 different cheeses.  damn I got fat just writing that !!!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 4, 2004)

omg relax gar!
ur AMERICAN and ur not cometeing! i personally dont know y ur doing this, at least I wouldnt/couldnt do it...........if none of what happened to me did, but thats you, and do whatever makes u happy hun
 but baby when i say im bad im BAD! like real bad. but im bulking so like whatever. however your cutting but its like ur like 'omg! what did i just do?' and u feel SO bad, and ur really hard on urself. dont worry hun when i was cutting for those 8-12 weeks or whatever......im the same way! i never ate anything off my diet! 
 relax hun, when u get off ur diet, just look at urself and read this journal from when u write things when u feel really good, like that post when u were pumped and u saw vains, n then ate somethin bad, n i told u to relax! 
 ill tell u what i told greek...........YOU ARE A BEAUTIFUL PERSON, inside and out! and thats all thats important. working out and dieting isnt!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

WoW  ! Maria , Thanks for the words. You are a sweetheart .  But believe it or not it doesn't really bother me when i cheat on my diet  ( cos i don't do it often ) Saturdays are scheduled cheat days , thats why  I don't cheat during the week ( at least not enough to make a difference )

HMMMM... I guess i never really stated why I am doing what I am doing have I .

Well, I have always been "fit". And after I graduated H.S. and went to my first reunion I was amazed at how all the "Pretty People " had turned to flab. You know, the jocks and chearleaders, class presidents, etc . And before anybody gets upset this applies to specific people from my school not people in general.

So i promised myself I wouldn't let that happen to me.  Well the years went by and family problems and job problems etc etc . I went through some tuff times. Health went to pot and I looked like the people I didn't want to look like and if they felt like I did at that time then I know they were feeling pretty bad.  Didn't like the way Ilooked  but mostly the way I felt. No energy, taking  meds for high blood pressure, stressed all the time.

Well it all boils down to I'm doing this for me . I have my health back  and I look and fell good .  I have enrgy and strentgh again. I no longer need meds for High BP. My triglcyerides at one time were off the chart, cholesterol was terrible and BF at my highest was probably 25 %.  My last blood work was amazing.  I don't have the paperwork handy or i would post the changes. different as night and day !!!!!!  And I am not sure what my BF is but its definetly not 25 % anymore.  I'm guessing around 10 % even though all the online formulas say  5.5 to 7 %

So thats it in a nutshell , I think . LOL

Maria,  once again , thanks .  I really enjoy your journal and love having you visit mine .


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Gary!  
that truly is a motivating explanation!! Im sooo proud of you and your accomplishments and your attitude at that!  very inspiring to others!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Jen !  

Thanks for visiting , been awhile , I missed ya !  Never considered myself to be motovating . All in the eye of the beholder I guess.

Wow all the pretty  ladies are visiting today !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 4, 2004)

haha! gary ur sucha pimp! u go stud!
 yes its ok u can be cocky 2, cmon!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_




HOLY .....  there's another beautiful woman !!!!!!  Hi JLB !!!  Whatya doing today ?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

going to the swimming pool!  Gotta work on my tan.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Have fun !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

Did some work on converting the garage into my "new" gym.  All I have left to do is take the Smith machine apart next weekend and move it out to the garage... I mean gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

This is where the smith machine goes, back in th eempty space in left corner


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 4, 2004)

Looking good man - awesome calve development! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

You even have a mirror, how cute! But where do you park your car(s)???


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

If I had a gym in my garage I would pump beats so friggin loud it would wake up all the neighbours!!! I listen to my Cds full blast at the gym!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You even have a mirror, how cute! But where do you park your car(s)???



here


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> If I had a gym in my garage I would pump beats so friggin loud it would wake up all the neighbours!!! I listen to my Cds full blast at the gym!!!



Hmmmmmmm I wonder if anybody else is awake at 5:30-6a.m. Guess I'll find out next week . I like my music slightly loud also.


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

You are too cute!! You must live on a farm or something??


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

How do you post the pic like that?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You are too cute!! You must live on a farm or something??




Nope smack in the middle of town on the main drag. Huge town of 1000 people.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How do you post the pic like that?


 to post a pic like that the pic has to be hosted onthe web somewhere. not on your computer.  then you right click the pic and copy the url.
then click on the image button when you are making a post and insert the url. click ok and voila !


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Ohhhh, thanks. You must have a really big lot!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

*April 4, 2004*

legs 

*Squats* 
125 lbs x 12 reps
145 x 10 
165 x 8
185 x 6 this was an increase over last wo.
125 x 12
second wo doing full sqauts. weights not impressive but I can't even get 1/2 way through the first set without breathing so hard it's distracting. LOL

*Leg extensions* 
115 lbs x 12 reps
125 x 10
135 x 8 
145 x6
115 x 12
These were an increase since last time I posted a leg workout

*Leg curls* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10 
90 x 8
100 x 6
70 x 12
Haven't increased these but they seem harder to do since going to fullsquats.  

*Seated calf raises* 
170 lbs x 20 reps
190 x 15 
210 x 10 
190 x 15
170 x 20
These were an increase over last leg wo posted.

*Standing calf raises* 
3 sets of 20-25 reps w/175 lbs
Need to increase these next time.

Notes: 
Use to be my legs didn't get sore until the day after but since changing my leg workout now they are sore the same day I wo.  Is this good? bad? indifferent?

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
2 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
Chicken enchilada
rice 
refried beans
tea
Daughter and her B.F. showed up and offered to buy us lunch so guess what ....  
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz staek
cup of peas
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad
3 tsp nat pb
1/4 c of c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee firstthing in am
22 oz water during wo


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Looking good man - awesome calve development! Keep up the good work.



Deez,

Thanks man !  Appreciate it . Congrats on your season and good luck on the next one .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

*April 5, 2004*

Chest / Bi's 

*Bench press* 
165 x 12 reps
195 x 10
215 x 8
225 x 6
165 x 12
First 3 sets were an increase over last time. Still stuck on 225 for set #4

*Incline D.B. flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10
50 x 8
55 x 6
40 x 12

*Barbell curls* 
60 lbs x 12 reps
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6
60 x 12
These were an increase over last wo

*D.B concentration curl* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
22.5 x 10
25 x 8
27.5 x 6
20 x 12

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup brown rice 
cup brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5*
6 oz salmon patty
cup green beans
coffee
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes:: 
coffee first thing in A.m.
22 oz water during wo

Oh !  Forget to mention that yesterday i started taking Medi-Burn. 2 tablets twice a day. Had absolutely no cravings today  and there were gourmet cookies and donuts sitting there at work just waiting for someone to eat them and I didn't feel the need to look.  !  I can usually resist anyway but it is usually a battle , not today !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL!  Great job Gary.  The real test should come when you see the cute girl at the Mrs. Fields cookie store.  Try and deny her! hehe


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

uuhuhuhuhuhu i miss the gym, i feel like a fat bum


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL!  Great job Gary.  The real test should come when you see the cute girl at the Mrs. Fields cookie store.  Try and deny her! hehe


 Luckily we don't have a Mrs Fields-cute girl and our bakery lady is not cute either, nice but not too cute.


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats medi-burn Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Jill ,
It's a  thermogenic


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought so!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

*April 6, 2004*

Cardio / abs 

25 min. HIIT

*Cable crunches* 
85 lbs x 20reps
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
85 x 20

*Barbell Sidebends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging knee raises* 
3 sets of 20 reps

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1 * 
1/3c oatmeal w/protein
2 e.w. 
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna 
1 c dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5* 
6 oz chicken
1 cup green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
2 tbsp nat pb
1/2 c  c.c 
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee after waking up this morning

Was thinking about doing some more cardio this evening but Instead I did some more work on the gym.  Moved some more equipment and weights  for about an hour . Figured that was enough extra exercise for the day.  Only thing  I have left to move is the Smith machine. Do that tomorrow night.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

*April 7, 2004*

Back / tri's 

Today's workout was a little different . I moved too much of my stuff out to the new location last night so improvised a bit

*Wide grip Pull ups* 
5 sets of 10 reps supersetted with *Seated low pulley rows - n.g.* 
160 lbs x 12 reps
175 x 10
190 x 8
220 x 6
160 x 12

*Barbell shrugs* 
225 lbs x 12 reps
245 x 10
265 x 8
285 x 6
225 x 12

*Triceps pressdown* 
70 lbs x 12 reps
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 6
70 x 12

*Reverse grip tricep pressdown* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
35 x 10
45 x 8
55 x 6
25 x 12
Need to increase these next workout

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w. 
1 w.e.
1/3 cup oatmeal w/protein 
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 *
 6 oz salmon patty
1/2 c green beans
1c. dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
5 oz chicken
salad
tea
*Meal 6 * 
salad
3 tsp nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in A.M.
22 oz water during wo

Moved the last of my equipment to the garage...I mean gym.  Tomorrow will be first workout in the new locale.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope you have AC in there... Gets DAMN hot in the south


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

PM,
 No a/c  ( yet)  But i workout  early in the am and can open the overhead door and a window ( plus a couple of fans ) for good airflow.

Will insulate it a little more before next fall, it is heated.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice.  The Golds I worked out at in arkansas didtn have AC either   They had BIG fans that blew the hot humid air in haha


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

Just playing


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

You making fun of me because im fat!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> You making fun of me because im fat!








      No way Man !  I'm just playing with some emoticons. LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2004)

*April 8, 2004*

Cardio / abs 

25 minutes HIIT

*cable crunches* 
85 lbs x 20 reps
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
85 x 20

*Barbell sidebends* 
3 sets of 20 reps w/Oly bar across shoulders

*Hanging knee raises* 
3 sets of 20 reps

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 c  c.c.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c . green beans
1/4 c  black beans
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5* 
4 oz chicken
1c.  spinach
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6 * 
salad
1/2 c  c.c.
1 tbsp nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 

Coffee first thing in the morning  22 oz water during wo.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

things are looking SUPER Gary!!!  

those lil emoticons are funny!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Jen. 
8 more days left in this "cycle" then I am taking 2 weeks off !!!!

Am still thinking hard about doing a short, clean bulk for at least 6 weeks no more than 12 .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2004)

*April 9, 2004*

Shoulders / forearms 

*Seated press* 
110 lbs x 12 reps
120 x 10
130 x 8
140 x 6
110 x 12
These were an increase over last wo.

*D.B. lateral lifts* 
15 lbs x 12 reps
20 x 10
25 x 8
30 x 6
15 x 12
These were an increase over last wo

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
20 x 12

*Barbell wrist curls* 
85 lbs x 20 reps
115 x 15
125 x10
135 x 6
85 x 15
These were an increase over last wo

*Reverse grip barbell wrist curls* 
35 lbs x 20 reps
45 x 20
55 x 15
65 x 15
45 x 20
These were an increase over last wo.


Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
22 oz water
*Meal 2* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
1/2 c brown rice
1 c. peas
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1 c .  green beans
coffee
22 oz water
*Meal 6* 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c .  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in A.m.

Set my alarm for the wrong day and slept late. Had to do workout in the pm instead of the am .

Saturday is weigh/measure/evaluate day. And cheat day !!    Only one more week to go so doubt if I will be making any changes in the diet . Probably just coast  through with everything the same.  Will be taking AFTER pics next weekend so who knows what I might do with the diet next week . LOL


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 9, 2004)

gary ur so awesome! hada good day, hope urs was2. have a good weekend sweety! i no i will


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> 
> gary ur so awesome! hada good day, hope urs was2. have a good weekend sweety! i no i will



Thanks Maria !  You're a sweetheart !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by chiquita6683 *_
> 
> gary ur so awesome! hada good day, hope urs was2. have a good weekend sweety! i no i will



What happened to your gallery picts


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2004)

*april 11, 2004*

Yesterday's weigh/measure/ evaulate was nothing dramatic. No real changes, measurements stayed +/- 1/4 " and only changed a total of -2 mm on bf measurements. but the scale said I lost 3 lbs.  So as I suspected no changes will be made on diet this last week of the cycle.

Legs 

*Full squats* *
135 lbs x 12 reps
150 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 6
135 x 12

*Leg extensions* *
117.5 lbs x 12 reps
127.5 x 10
137.5 x 8
147.5 x 6
117.5 x 12

*Leg curls* *
72.5 lbs x 12 reps
82.5 x 10
92 .5 x 8
102.5 x 6
72.5 x 12

*Seated calf raises* *
175 lbs x 20 reps
195 x 15
215 x 10
195 x 15
175 x 20

*Standing calf raises* *
3 sets of 20 reps with 185 lbs.

*** = Since this was the last leg workout for this "cycle" I wanted all exercises to be at an increase over last wo.  Sure it was only 2.5 lbs in most instances but it was an increase ! LOL

Notes: 
Squats were killers. I was breathing so hard half way through each set that it sounded like a train coming through. LOL Is that good or not ?  Had to catch my breath after every rep to finish the last half of each set.  except the last set , I toughed that one out and only paused long enough to take one breath between each rep.

Posted a question in the  *Training forum * as to whether or not to do a bulk on my next "cycle" or continue cutting . Not much as far as replies. but am leaning towards a "bulk".  If you haven't checked it out please do and offer your opinion.
cut or bulk 

Todays Diet 

Meal 1 and 2 and 6 were my usual meals but my day was spent at mom and dads for easter so munched most of the day on turkey, ham, grean beans, rice , broc and yes some strawberry shortcake dessert.  Tomorrow will be better !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

*April 12, 2004*

   
No workout today !  When I woke up this morning it was all I could do to get out of bed. I sat on the edge of the bed for 5-6 minutes 'cos it felt like my lower back was about to go into a major cramp. It finally relaxed enough for me to get downstairs and I soaked in a warm tub for quite awhile.

When it came time to go to work I was still hurting so took a muscle relaxer/pain pill.  Ended up working half a day.  If I don't feel any better in the morning than i do now there won't be any workout then either.    I had some good workouts planned for this final week too.  Planned on several PR's .

Oh well, this is only the first, maybe second wo I have missed in almost 16 weeks.  If worse comes to worse I'll start my two weeks off early.  Too soothe my pain I went and looked at a 25th anniversary 'Vette today and going to go look at a '79 Vette tomorrow evening. I've been looking for a convertible for the summer but t-tops would do . 

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 c oatmeal w/protein
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake 
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1 c. brown rice
1 c. brocolli
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
4 oz lean beef patty
1c. green beans
22 oz water
coffee
*Meal 6* 
salad
1/2 c  c.c.
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing after dragging my butt downstairs

Have not had a craving for what?   two weeks now ! cool.  Medi-burn seems to be working. Wonder if it's just in my head ? Who cares ! It's working.

Oh  !  Have decided to do my first bulk in a couple of weeks. After my two week layoff ! Will start a new journal for that and resurrect this one when I go back to cutting .


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: April 12, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> No workout today !  When I woke up this morning it was all I could do to get out of bed. I sat on the edge of the bed for 5-6 minutes 'cos it felt like my lower back was about to go into a major cramp. It finally relaxed enough for me to get downstairs and I soaked in a warm tub for quite awhile.




Gary...try getting a deep tissue massage.  I have to get them, my lower back will tighten up to where I can hardly move.  Do you do cardio on the treadmill?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: April 12, 2004*



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Gary...try getting a deep tissue massage.  I have to get them, my lower back will tighten up to where I can hardly move.  Do you do cardio on the treadmill?



A massage sounds so good ! Been a long time since I've had one of those.

 I do cardio on a magnetic restistance bike.  I wore out my treadmill several monmths ago. Wasn't worth fixing again.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hmm...so I can't blame the treadmill.   Do you do hyper ext?


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I injured my back today, went a bit too heavy. Steve will massage it when he get home-its not a 'good' massage, its the one where Im practically crying cause hes diggin to try and get the knots out. Sounds weird, but you know what I mean. Im not looking forward to it! 

Sorry if I missed it but what have you not had a craving for in 2 weeks? 

Your diet and workouts are ALWAYS on track as usual! I love the little pics you get, the little smilie with the "8" days in it is super cute!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hmm...so I can't blame the treadmill.   Do you do hyper ext?



Nope .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think I injured my back today, went a bit too heavy. Steve will massage it when he get home-its not a 'good' massage, its the one where Im practically crying cause hes diggin to try and get the knots out. Sounds weird, but you know what I mean. Im not looking forward to it!
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but what have you not had a craving for in 2 weeks?
> ...



Hi Jill,

Your massage sounds likewhat Jodie is talking about.  As far as the craving thing goes I havent't had a craving foranything ( food-wise) that I'mnot supposed to have.   Maybe if I took a bigger dose I wouldn't crave buying one of the 'Vette's I'm looking at!  LOl

Would you like the link to the smilies ?

Here's one  smilies 

Here's the 8 more days one http://smiliegenerator.com/


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> 
> Would you like the link to the smilies ?


Yaaaaaaaaa!  Pm me it so It'll be our little secret.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yaaaaaaaaa!  Pm me it so It'll be our little secret.



OOPS!!!!!!! I edited and added the links before you replied!  LOL   Oh well. it will still be our secret. Not that many people look in here


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 12, 2004)

Heavy squats sometimes tighten my back up too.....does it stop me from doing them...hell no....just make sure you ice it after your next workout (not heat!)....and maybe check your form on the heavier sets...make sure you arent compromising form for weight.

sometimes belts help but IMO they do more harm than good.

Deep tissue massage seems to do the trick for Jodie...try it and see.

I would suggest regular visits to the chiro to keep everything in line...as i would reccomend for any weight lifter/athlete...but hey....I am a bit biased on that one!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh...I get those deep tissue massages when I go to the Chiro.  after he hooks me up to that machine thing.  The electro stem thingie.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Oh...I get those deep tissue massages when I go to the Chiro.  after he hooks me up to that machine thing.  The electro stem thingie.



Jodie,
You amaze me with your technical jargon !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Heavy squats sometimes tighten my back up too.....does it stop me from doing them...hell no....just make sure you ice it after your next workout (not heat!)....and maybe check your form on the heavier sets...make sure you arent compromising form for weight.
> 
> sometimes belts help but IMO they do more harm than good.
> ...




Yeah i was thinking about that today. They aren't very heavy but they were all the way down. This is also why I went to front squats a while back. My form is much better  with the front squats I guess 'cos i didn't have this problem when I was doing them. hmmmmmmm !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2004)

*April 13, 2004*

No workout , again !   

Back felt better this morning but I decided to give it another day of rest since today was freight day at work and i knew I'd be lifting alot today.  Will try Chest/bi's in the morning.

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/3 cup of oatmeal
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3* 
6 oz tuna
cup of dark red kidney beans
slice of B-day cake
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz water
22 oz water
*Meal 5* 
roast beef
potato
tea
*meal 6 * 
salad
2 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 cup c.c
22 oz water

Notes: 

coffee in a.m.

Meal 5 was unplanned. Went to test drive a '79 'vette and it was time to eat so ate at a local restaraunt.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Just think, how weak your core has gotten for your back to get so stiff.  This is totally normal if you ask me.  If I do heavy deads, I cant hardly get out of bed for a week.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

*April 14, 2004*

Chest/bi's 

*Yeah !  Worked out today !! * Not my usual workout but it was fun.

*Bench Press* 
175 lbs x 12 reps
215 x 10
235 x 2 
250 x .625 reps LOL  
All PR's

*Incline D.B. Flyes* 
40 lbs x 12 reps
47.5 x 10
52.5 x 8
57.5 x 6
40 x 12
Sets 2.3 & 4 were PR's

*Barbell curls* 
70lbs x 12 reps
80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 6
PR's

*D.B. concentration curls* 
22.5 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10
27.5 x 8
30 x 6
22.5 x 12
I couldn't find my last journal but I think these were PR's too.

Today's Diet 

*Meal 1* 
2 e.w. 1 w.e.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz tuna
1/2 c green beans
1 c. Dark red kidney beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*meal 5* 
4 oz staek
1 c brocolli
22 oz water
coffee
*meal 6 * 
salad 
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes:: 
coffee first thing
22 oz water during wo.

Well I did it ... bought a 1978 25th Anniversary "Vette tonight! Needs a little work to be reaql nice but it is defrinetly a nice driver as is.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Post pics.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

Your vette must be special, it was born in the same year as little ol me! lol Congrats!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jodie,
> You amaze me with your technical jargon !


 
Thank you ...I try hard at those words!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Post pics.



I'll take a couple tomorrow .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Your vette must be special, it was born in the same year as little ol me! lol Congrats!



Wow ! I think I'll nickname it 'Jill" !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you ...I try hard at those words!



Pretty and funny !  Craig is a lucky guy !


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Wow ! I think I'll nickname it 'Jill" !!!


Good choice


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of "Jill"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh man! *wipes drool off chin*


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Droolin over Jill??  

You are the best Gary!!!! 

Jill is HOT!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Droolin over Jill??
> 
> You are the best Gary!!!!
> ...



LOL   at  PreMeir.

Yes Jill is Hot !  And the car's not bad either


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

*April 15, 2004*

Tri's / abs 

Short sweet workout this morning.

*Tricep pressdown* 
72.5lbs x 12 reps
77.5 x 10
82.5 x 8
87.5 x 6
72.5 x 12
These were an increase over last wo

*reverse grip triceps pressdown* 
35 lbs x 12 reps
45 x 10
55 x 8
60 x 6
35 x 12
these were an increase over last wo

*Cable crunches* 
70 lbs x 20 reps  3 sets

*Hanging knee raises* 
3 sets 20 reps

Notes: 
crunches and knee raises were supersets with no rest between any sets
Went light this morning

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
1/2 cup  c.c.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1c green beans
1/4 c black beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4 * 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
4 oz steak
1c . brocolli
22 oz water 
coffee
*meal 6 * 
salad
1 tbsp Nat pb
1/2 c .  c.c.
22 oz water

Notes:  
coffee in a.m.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 15, 2004)

Diet and workouts are both looking solid man, keep up the hard work. Definitely looking good as usual.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

Finally got a "real" car and not a MOPAR!!  Chevy is the only way to go!! (atleast american, HONDA for Non-US).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Here's a couple of pics of "Jill"


Wow! "Jill" sure is purty!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Finally got a "real" car and not a MOPAR!!  Chevy is the only way to go!! (atleast american, HONDA for Non-US).



Yes i am sure I will get a shit load of kidding over this . i  have been know far and wide for yaers as the Mopar Man around here. But , I have to admit the "vette is a turn around car. I need some cash to fund my Mopar habit !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Wow! "Jill" sure is purty!!



Yes she is.   Takes a purty girl to recognize a purty girl !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning Gary!!!  How goes it?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GARY!!!! 
    :bounce:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Ew ew ew...ditto!!!!!

I had no idea...Thanks AJ


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

happy Birthday Gary!!!  Have some yellow cake with choc. frosting for me!!   I like more frosting than cake...ok?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday hun!! Have a super day!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!      
Best wishes to ya good lookin'!!! 35 today?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

*WoW !!!!! * 

Thanks everyone !!!  

You are all as sweet as you are beautiful !!! Thats pretty damn sweet !  

35 !  I wish !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy b-day Gary!  Now I know why you got the car.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Happy b-day Gary!  Now I know why you got the car.



Thanks.

The car is just a coincidence. It was just too good of a deal to pass up . i will clean it up and drive it until domeone buys it.  I bought it to sell so I could support my Mopar habit .Damn Them things are expensive! 

Have a great weekend !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

*April 16, 2004  My B-day !*

Shoulders/ forearms 

*Seated press* 
112.5 lbs x 12 reps
122.5 x 10
132.5 x 8
142.5 x 6
112.5 x 12
Increase over last wo

*D.B. lateral raises* 
20 lbs x 12 reps
25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
20 x 12
Increase over last wo

*Seated bentover d.b. lateral lifts* 
25 lbs x 12 reps
30 x 10
35 x 8
40 x 6
25 x 12
Increase over last wo

*Barbell wrist curls* 
95 lbs x 20 reps
120 x 15
130 x 10
140 x 6
95 x 15
increase over last wo

*Reverse barbell wrist curls* 
55 lbs x 20 reps
65 x 20
75 x 15
85 x 15
55 x 15
Increase over last wo

Todays Diet 

*Meal 1* 
3 e.w.
1 w.e.
1/3 c oatmeal w/protein
22 oz water
*Meal 2 * 
16 oz protien shake
22 oz water
*Meal 3 * 
6 oz salmon patty
1/2 cup brown rice
1 c. green beans
22 oz water
*Meal 4* 
16 oz protein shake
22 oz water
*Meal 5 * 
Chicken breast smothered in mushroom gravy
mashed potatoes
green beans
22 oz water
coffee
Birthday meal ! LOL 
*Meal 6 * 
salad
1/2 c  c.c.
1 tbsp Nat pb
22 oz water

Notes: 
coffee first thing in am.
22 oz water during wo

*Yeah ! I made it trhough another "cycle" ! *  Two weeks off from strict diet  and workouts Then its bulikng time ! I hope ! LOL

Will try to post my AFTER pics this weekend if I'm not too busy working on the 'Vette. Sunshine and upper 70's this weekend ! The lake is calling my name !


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy birthday GW.....And keep up the good work


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 17, 2004)

Happy B-Day Gary!! Sorry didn't check the b-day section.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Guys !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Gary....I still didn't get it to work.   

Oh...I have cookies to share.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Gary....I still didn't get it to work.
> 
> Oh...I have cookies to share.



I'll play around with it and see what i can do tonight .


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

I can set it up like you said to do on the paypal, just can't figure out how to get the link to work in the sig. and such.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I can set it up like you said to do on the paypal, just can't figure out how to get the link to work in the sig. and such.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

WOW !

It was in the mid-80's yesterday at the lake ,sunny and a little breezy.  
Took the wife to the outlet mall, she shopped I carried( and ogled at all the half naked women). 
First time out in shorts and a tank top, got a couple of compliments and a few stares. LOL  I didn't check ,maybe my fly was open. 
Would of been more fun with *Jill*  aka the 'vette but it's not licensced or insured until next week. 
Hopefully it will be sunny/warm next week end too. Today we start a major detailing on the car . Will be a killer wo for the shoulders !


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, pairing up shoulders and forearms huh? That's definitely not something that you see on a regular basis. Any reason?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

no not really except it fits into my schedule. I try to keep my workouts under an hour and it I put either of these in with something else it makes my wo too long.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Awww wish it was 80 here!!!!!!!!  Sounds like you had a beautiful fun day!!!   
Hope today is just as good for you Gary!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Mid 80's!  Outlet mall!  Corvette! 

I'm jealous


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Im with Greeky....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

hang in there girls !  Your nice weather is coming ! I promise!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi ya Gary!!

It's supposed to be in the 80's here today!!  WOOHOO!!!  Finally! 

How are ya sweetie?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

getting ready to go to work. Its such a long trip ( across the street )!
Suppose to be warm and sunny here too !  Spring has sprung . Hmmmmm I just remembered Ineed to schedule some tanning sessions . better get to it ! 

Bye


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Gary,
Are you starting your bulking journal soon? Or are you going to maintain it in here??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

I guess I will do a seperate journal for that . Guess I'll start may 3. Was going to start on the 2nd but have a family reunion that is out of town to go to that day


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_


Hi Sugar !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow !  I can't beleive it's been a week of no wieghts and no strict diet. One more week of leisure then its back to the gym !

I must admit though , if I didn't have the "new" toy to play with I'd be going crazy !


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah man, I can barely handle taking time off  Be sure to send me a link to your new bulking journal...looking forward to it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wish I had a week of no diet.     I miss dessert stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Wish I had a week of no diet.     I miss dessert stuff.



Jodie ,
your time is coming ! Isn't it ? are you doing another contest soon after this one ?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

yes...4 weeks later.  Oh well.  But goodthing is....no diet when we go on vacation!  Probably come back as big as a house.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 23, 2004)

Not going to the gym for a week would freak me out unless it was because I was lying on a beach somewhere sunning myself!!  Ahhhh that sounds good, doesn't it?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey!   Have a great weekend!! Enjoy your time off from the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2004)

started tanning today !  Felt good !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

How many times a week do you plan on going?  I was going for a while, but I am poor now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> How many times a week do you plan on going?  I was going for a while, but I am poor now


PreMeir,
right now I go evry other day iabout a week I'll go evryday for 3 weeks and be done  for the year. Just need a jump start and then the sun will take care of me after that.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Gary!!

I am planning on tanning myself in MEXICO in 2 days!!  Yippee!!

Morning BTW!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

Heya GW...merry x-mas!  Just had to say you did great over your cut man.  You look awsome...congrats on all the progress and hope you have awsome luck with max-ot.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

K, this confused me..thought Gary had created a new journal and I missed it..you know this journal is a year old right DB??   Merry Christmas anyway Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

*Reviving a journal and starting Max OT on 12-26-04*

Alrighty then ! 

reviving this journal cos it has a generic title and i can switch programs and diets without feeling the need to start a new journal everytime I switch something . LOL

Dec. 26th  ( if its not tooo cold in the gym .  It was supposed to get to below zero this morning and i don't think the heater in the gym would make much of a dent in that kind of cold !) I start a Max OT program.  Why ? Cos I can  

I don't expect any major advances in strength/size but that is only cos my goal is *ABS !!!*
Yes I'm obsessed !  But whatcha gonna do ?!

Weighed in this morning and the Holidays have been very GOOD  to me    Gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks !!!!!!!  EEEKKKKKK !!!

Will be listing diet as well as exercise and taking measurements ( weight, BF readings , etc ) on regular intervals .  So with dropping BF and bringing out the abs as my goal for the next 16 weeks  PLEASE  give me all your wisdom on how to get there, offer advice on diet changes, etc.

Anyways , off to Fitday to do some diet planning.  Will a basic days diet with all calories and macros later for your  critiques.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

Have a great Christmas sir.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> K, this confused me..thought Gary had created a new journal and I missed it..you know this journal is a year old right DB??  Merry Christmas anyway Gary Bear


Wow You two were fast getting here ! LOL

OH and the avi is me but that was when my abs were atthe best they have been , Hope to do better this time around ! 

Thanks DB ! 

Merry Christmas Velvet !!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Have a great Christmas sir.


Hey NT !!!! 

Wishing the same for you and your family !


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Ah, ok, you started this before but picked it up....k, i'm done being confused now   YEAH!!!! Max OT Monday...I'm doing another cycle starting next week too!  What's your split/routine gonna be?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh, and that's a smoking AVI :


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ah, ok, you started this before but picked it up....k, i'm done being confused now  YEAH!!!! Max OT Monday...I'm doing another cycle starting next week too! What's your split/routine gonna be?


Thanks Sweetheart,

My split ? Just following whats on the website as closely as possible and making changes as I go along.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

*Sample Diet*

*Meal 1 - *
4 egg whites 
1 whole egg
1/2 cup oatmeal ( dry measure )
1 scoop whey
(This is post workout)

*Meal 2-*
Protein shake ( 16 oz skim milk, whey protein )
taken at work

*Meal 3 - *
6 oz tuna
1 c kidney beans
1/2 c brown rice

*Meal 4 - *
Protein shake 
Taken at work

*Meal 5 - *
4 oz chicken breast
1 c broc
1 c green beans

*Meal 6 -*
1 c cottage cheese
salad


*Total cals* - 2278 ( maintenance minus 20% )

*Protein* - 995 cals , 249 g
*Carbs* - 659 cals, 195 g
*Fat* - 298 cals, 33 g

*Sups - *
Cytomax
Creatine
Whey
L-Glutamine
Fish oil pills
Multi-vitamin
Coffee
Water 

*Misc. -*
Weights 5 x week 
Cardio 3 x week
Cheat day 1 x week

Any suggestions?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 24, 2004)

What are you doing dieting on Christmas Eve..isn't that against the law


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What are you doing dieting on Christmas Eve..isn't that against the law


  Silly girl !!!!!  that is a sample of the up coming diet. Nothing starts until after xmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Gary, it's been awhile!  Merry Christmas!! Diet looks good, but where is the pre/w/o meal or is that included in Meal 1?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, it's been awhile!  Merry Christmas!! Diet looks good, but where is the pre/w/o meal or is that included in Meal 1?


Hey Rock 'ol buddy  

i have always worked out on basically an empty stomach. Just coffee and cytomax for me  

Happy Holidays !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock 'ol buddy
> 
> i have always worked out on basically an empty stomach. Just coffee and cytomax for me
> 
> Happy Holidays !


NNNNNNNNOOOOOooooooo.... I would reprimand you very severly if I didn't see that it must work for you!   I'm cutting out my meal right before bed for awhile.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> NNNNNNNNOOOOOooooooo.... I would reprimand you very severly if I didn't see that it must work for you!  I'm cutting out my meal right before bed for awhile.


Well I guess I can't say always.  there was a short time where i worked out in the evening so naturally I had a pre-workout meal.  

What would you suggest as a pre wo meal ? would a shake be ok ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Shake, oats and PB is what I do for mine. But i'd hate to mess with your system.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well I guess I can't say always.  there was a short time where i worked out in the evening so naturally I had a pre-workout meal.
> 
> What would you suggest as a pre wo meal ? would a shake be ok ?


I like the way riss has me going.  I do a shake with some fats(I use flax) then directly after my workout I have some fast absorbing carbs/whey followed by some complex carbs.  If your workouts are done right you shouldn't lose much energy...maybe at first but you level off...b/c you don't need those carbs yet.  I was reading that some protein powder before a workout is best b/c of the enzymes and such that get released are best for the muscle I duno and I forget the technical terms but it was right on with what I was doing.  

But hey its been working for you so keep at what ever your doing.  But if you change try just fats/prots first thing like 30 minutes before your workout. I enjoy doing it this way.  Then I have more carb meals for after my worout.



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> K, this confused me..thought Gary had created a new journal and I missed it..you know this journal is a year old right DB??   Merry Christmas anyway Gary Bear


Don't confuse the short fat kid here lol.  I was just following the link...I was hoping it was the right place...I gues it was.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 24, 2004)

Also gary how much do you currently weight?


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

Just jumped on to say merry xmas  

I have to jump on the pre-wo bandwagon here.  Don't want to lose too much of that hard earned muscle  

Everybody be careful of too much tanning or I'll post a pic of me post op after my skin cancer surgery.  Trust me you don't want to see it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Shake, oats and PB is what I do for mine. But i'd hate to mess with your system.


No problem Rock, I will save this bit of sage advice for later if things start to stagnate.  Thanks Buddy


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I like the way riss has me going. I do a shake with some fats(I use flax) then directly after my workout I have some fast absorbing carbs/whey followed by some complex carbs. If your workouts are done right you shouldn't lose much energy...maybe at first but you level off...b/c you don't need those carbs yet. I was reading that some protein powder before a workout is best b/c of the enzymes and such that get released are best for the muscle I duno and I forget the technical terms but it was right on with what I was doing.
> 
> But hey its been working for you so keep at what ever your doing. But if you change try just fats/prots first thing like 30 minutes before your workout. I enjoy doing it this way. Then I have more carb meals for after my worout.
> 
> ...


thanks DB 

short fat kid ! I don't think so ! Ex-fat short kid  

Happy Holidays !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Also gary how much do you currently weight?


almost missed this one . 

This mornings weigh in said *185 !!!!!!!  *I've gained 10 lbs in the past 2 weeks and I gaurentee it mostley went straight to the waist. My pants so say anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Just jumped on to say merry xmas
> 
> I have to jump on the pre-wo bandwagon here. Don't want to lose too much of that hard earned muscle
> 
> Everybody be careful of too much tanning or I'll post a pic of me post op after my skin cancer surgery. Trust me you don't want to see it.


Hi Paynne  

Happy Holidays to you and yours !   Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Have a merry christmas.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have a merry christmas.


Hey Jake ,

Thanks and you have a great holiday too


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Gary. Glad to see you back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Gary. Glad to see you back


Thanks Matthew


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> MERRY CHRISTMAS GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks JD  and a belated B-day to ya as well as a merry christmas


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey GW I wanna wish you all the best on your Christmas Holliday.  You are one cool human being gwcaton and a blessing to IM.  Enjoy the season!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Hey GW I wanna wish you all the best on your Christmas Holliday. You are one cool human being gwcaton and a blessing to IM. Enjoy the season!!


  Thanks Bone 

  Hey I was looking at your profile, what kind of cars ya like ?

  happy Holidays


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

I love em all.  I go through phases like everyone else I guess but there are few vehicles out there with no redeming qualities.

 Everyone loves the exotics I guess. One lesser known but sweet ride to me is the 1960 Cadi'. The classy old rascal had a scan button under the brake pedal so you could change the radio station with you foot. Back in the day before the tornados and the crack heads killed all the drive-in theaters we packed 17 people in one to take advantage of the $4 per car-load entry fee. 

 The 1969 Camaro SS with the 427 and a blower ran through a 12 bolt main and 15" 70's grabbing the road. Wheeeeeelie times there. The adrenline you get when your front end is off the ground and you are not quit sure if you have maybe given her too much gas untill the lil lady starts back down towards the ground is better than any drug any fool can injest. 

  The new Mini Cooper is a gas to drive  ... like rolling around in a super charged go cart with a killer sound system ...  ... and dirt bikes. I love to ride motox. The yamaha YZ series is sweeeeet!!! See ya got me started GW ... LOL sorry man. Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

*Starting stats for Max OT 12-26-04*

Ok , my little "experiment" ( LOL) over the past 2 weeks has proven that beyond a shadow of a doubt that when left uncared for my body will gain weight (aka FAT) at an unmerciless rate and that 90 % of it ends up on my waist   

here goes :
Weight - 185  (thats 10 lbs in 2 weeks  )
Height - 6 ft.  ( won't be long and that will probably start shrinking   that and something else that I don't want  )
Chest - 43.5 
biceps - 15.5
forearm - 14
Neck - 15.5
waist - 35 ( 2 " in 2 weeks !!! )
thigh - 24.75
calf - 15.25

BF% est. 12 - 13 %
LBM - 174 or so 

Soooooooo on with the show !  April 16th is just around the corner


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , my little "experiment" ( LOL) over the past 2 weeks has proven that beyond a shadow of a doubt that when left uncared for my body will gain weight (aka FAT) at an unmerciless rate and that 90 % of it ends up on my waist
> 
> here goes :
> Weight - 185  (thats 10 lbs in 2 weeks  )
> ...



Are you holding alot of water now that you have gone to "regular" foods higher in sodium for 2 weeks? Those 10lbs may be alot of water weight.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Are you holding alot of water now that you have gone to "regular" foods higher in sodium for 2 weeks? Those 10lbs may be alot of water weight.


Thats my hope !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

*1st Max OT workout  12-26-04*

Wasn't sure what to do ... go light, go medium, go heavy ?  I knew that with a 2 week layoff I would be sore no matter what so I said  and went heavy.  Basically picked up where I left off on my power week of P/RR/S.  Worked well for me.

*Max OT - Legs - 12-26-04*

*Squats-*
180 x 12
180 x 10
270 x 6
360 x 3
480 x 1 *Fook Me !! *Picked it up twice before I actually did it   Needed some seriuos physcing for that one !  Didn't make 450 feel any lighter though  
3 sets 450 x 6

*Leg Press - *vertical
305 x 6
325 x 6

*SLDL -*
2 sets 215 x 6

*Standing calf raises- *
410 x 8
430 x 8

*Seated calf raises-*
2 sets 230 x 8

*Notes:*

2 min RI's on bench
1 min (or however long it took to set up for next exercise ) RI's on everything else.

wo took 55 mins.  Too long but not too bad for 1st one


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice w/o Gary. Yeah it was too long though, why so long? Because I was even thinking your RI's should be a bit longer too, but then again you seem to recover quickly from sets.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. Yeah it was too long though, why so long? Because I was even thinking your RI's should be a bit longer too, but then again you seem to recover quickly from sets.


Thanks Rock,

i guess I was just too slow setting up the next exercise. I did take some extra time on the 1 rep squat though but not that long.  I guess a few moments here and there add up .

I think I need Velvet here to crack the whip while I workout  

 or better yet  

  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

I CAN'T SEE THE SMILIES AND I WANT TO SEE THEM SOOOOOO BAD LOL!!! When doing Max OT I don't count the warm-up as part of the w/o because for me to warm up properly for lifting heavy weights like that it takes awhile. Maybe that added a bit also. Awesome job on that 1 rep max btw!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I CAN'T SEE THE SMILIES AND I WANT TO SEE THEM SOOOOOO BAD LOL!!! When doing Max OT I don't count the warm-up as part of the w/o because for me to warm up properly for lifting heavy weights like that it takes awhile. Maybe that added a bit also. Awesome job on that 1 rep max btw!!!


Ahhhhhh , well if you take out the warm up time that would knock off a good what ... 15 minutes , maybe . 10 definetly ! I feel better now . I also stretched for 15 minutes before hand but didn't count that .

Sorry about the smilies  One is a whip cracking smilie and the other is a dominatrix (sp) type smilie spanking another smilie who just happens to have a red behind . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

I'll have my new computer set up tomorrow at home. I'm sure I'll be able to see the smilies then. I think something here at work bans them. Yeah, I don't see any need for counting the warm-up time for the w/o!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll have my new computer set up tomorrow at home. I'm sure I'll be able to see the smilies then. I think something here at work bans them. Yeah, I don't see any need for counting the warm-up time for the w/o!


 
Cool Beans


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure what to do ... go light, go medium, go heavy ?  I knew that with a 2 week layoff I would be sore no matter what so I said  and went heavy.  Basically picked up where I left off on my power week of P/RR/S.  Worked well for me.
> 
> *Max OT - Legs - 12-26-04*
> 
> ...



Awsome w/o gary...thats a killer squat!!!  I can't wait to see you hit 500+.  You may need to ask the wife to help unload the plates or you may cool down in between sets LOL.

God the more I see everyone squating the more I can't wait to do legs.  Its probably one of my favorit lifts right now and after taking a month and a half off from it gees I can't wait to get some heavy squats back in lol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 26, 2004)

Have fun getting off of the toilet in the morning


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have fun getting off of the toilet in the morning


Oh yea that should be fun...better think of adding an extention to the seat so you don't sit so low LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o gary...thats a killer squat!!! I can't wait to see you hit 500+. You may need to ask the wife to help unload the plates or you may cool down in between sets LOL.
> 
> God the more I see everyone squating the more I can't wait to do legs. Its probably one of my favorit lifts right now and after taking a month and a half off from it gees I can't wait to get some heavy squats back in lol.


 
Thanks DB. When you get back to squatin' heavy just be careful. too many people on here with injuries


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have fun getting off of the toilet in the morning


Leave it to Jake !   

Won't really hit me until late today or tomorrow. The sorest part on me right now is my shoulders ( from supporting that massive weight  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

Killer Leg workout GW!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Killer Leg workout GW!!!!


hEY , Thanks YM.  Just went out to turn on the heat in the gym and noticed the calves are a little sore already


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

*Max OT - Arms  12-27-04*

*Max OT wo # 2 - *LOL Don't worry I won't count them down anymore .

*BB curls - *straight bar
55 x 12
55 x 10
75 x 6
85 x 3
125 x 1 *PR ?*
105 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 5

*Alt. Db curls-*
2 sets 50 x 6

*Cable curls -*
70 x 6
75 x 6

*Cable pressdown -*
85 x 6
90 x 6

*2 handed Db overhead extensions -*
65 x 6
70 x 6

*Db Kickbacks - *
45 x 6

*BB wrist curls-*
105 x 8
125 x 8

*Db wrist curls - *
50 x 6

*Notes:*
2 min. RI's on BB curls
1 min. RI's on everything else

Arms felt *BIG *after this wo.  Been a long time since I worked "arms". Been doing chest/bi's, back/tri's. delts/forearms so arms got worked real good today 

Not counting warm ups workout took 35 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice Arm workout!    I miss doing "arms".   The arms always feel big when you do bis and tris together!

What's the schedule for your new program??  4 days or 5 days a week ??

Legs 
Arms
??
??
??
??
??


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Arm workout! I miss doing "arms". The arms always feel big when you do bis and tris together!
> 
> What's the schedule for your new program?? 4 days or 5 days a week ??
> 
> ...


 
Legs
Arms
Shoulders/traps
Cardio
Chest/abs
Back
Off


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice w/o Gary! 45lb Kickbacks, damn!! Your a beast  Nice time too.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary! 45lb Kickbacks, damn!! Your a beast  Nice time too.


 

 been awhile since I've gotten up this early !

Thanks Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey, my home computer is up a running and I can see your smilies!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, my home computer is up a running and I can see your smilies!!!


What ya doing up this early at home ?

I just finished shoulders/traps


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

*Max OT - Shoulders/Traps  12-28-04*

*Seated BB Press- *
85 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 6
120 x 3
170 x 1
3 sets 150 x 6

*Seated Db Press -*
2 sets 50 x 6

*Standing side laterals-*
25 x 7
25 x 6

*BB shrugs - *
315 x 6 *PR *
315 x 5

*BB upright rows-*
2 sets 125 x 5

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything . Might go 3 min on the last half of workout next time. 35 min wo today


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 28, 2004)

Awsome workout gary...those are some nice military presses.  Shoulders must of been beat after all thos epresses come time for the laterals lol.

Was this a typo or did you just drop the weight?  Thats like half the weight but the same reps?


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated BB Press- *
> 
> *BB shrugs - *
> 315 x 6  *PR *
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome workout gary...those are some nice military presses. Shoulders must of been beat after all thos epresses come time for the laterals lol.
> 
> Was this a typo or did you just drop the weight? Thats like half the weight but the same reps?


Hey DB, 

yup , pretty beat. Thats why I'm going to do 3 min RI's on the last half of the wo next time  

Thanks for the heads up , Yeah that was supposed to be upright rows .  I changed it . 


Doing great on the diet so far but will hit a snag tomorrow. It's inventory  at the store and the boss is feeding everybody ( pizza   )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice seated mils Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice seated mils Gary


Thanks JD.

Man The doms is hitting me big time today !   Took a nice long warm bath, helped for awhile.  Tomorrow is Cardio, hopefully that will loosen up the legs some.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Awesome w/o Gary. Do you bend your elbows on the side laterals or keepem pretty straight?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o Gary. Do you bend your elbows on the side laterals or keepem pretty straight?


Straight as I can  

Thanks


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Doing great on the diet so far but will hit a snag tomorrow. It's inventory  at the store and the boss is feeding everybody ( pizza   )


Snag whats snag?  Thats treating yourself for a killer job on the legs the other day LOL.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey big guy-
u are throwing some nice weights around!
When  u did the squats..was the 450 full rep? THighs paralell w/ the ground?
I have so far, only been able to get 405 for a partial set of 5..and even with keepoing my back as straight as possible and belt TIGHT...it still kills my back to have all that weight on me...
Do u do the seated BB mil press in to the front? I have not done BB press in a while...usually use either a machine or DB's...nice weights!
oh...and I still want my abs to look like yours...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey big guy-
> u are throwing some nice weights around!
> When u did the squats..was the 450 full rep? THighs paralell w/ the ground?
> I have so far, only been able to get 405 for a partial set of 5..and even with keepoing my back as straight as possible and belt TIGHT...it still kills my back to have all that weight on me...
> ...


Hey Burner 

Yup parallel or slightly past.  I know what ya mean, my traps were sore the next day and so were my abs.

Seated presses were to the front. I don't do any lifts behind the neck.

Are you on the "cut"wagon ?  PreMeir, JD and Rock are joining soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2004)

cut? SURE! I will cut out sa much junk food as possible...I eat as about as good as I can...which is ok...if I stick to it...
I don't do brown rice. Can't stand the crap. Uneccesary. Grilled / baked chix breast, basmati or white rice...veggi..
well, it tis bed time...have a great day.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats my hope !



Definatly some water weight you are holding...it's pretty much impossible to gain 10lbs in two weeks..that's 35000 EXTRA calories over that period.  If you ate a shitload of carbs, like m   , yer holding extra water..not like you didn't already know that, but no worrying!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock,
> 
> i guess I was just too slow setting up the next exercise. I did take some extra time on the 1 rep squat though but not that long.  I guess a few moments here and there add up .
> 
> ...



ha ha, get at it mister


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

GOOD GOD, yer warming up on squats with my PB weight


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, get at it mister


OOOOOOOO  Good to have you back Velvet !!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

*Max OT - Cardio - 12-29-04*

*Cardio - *
2 min wu - 16 min wo - 2 min cool down

Level 3 , 4.3 miles , 16.5 mph max


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio - *
> 2 min wu - 16 min wo - 2 min cool down
> 
> Level 3 , 4.3 miles , 16.5 mph max




So I take it you were treadmilling?    I love that smilie...so, how do you like Max OT Cardio?  I haven't tried it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey there Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So I take it you were treadmilling?  I love that smilie...so, how do you like Max OT Cardio? I haven't tried it


Magnetic resistance bike  

To early to tell but seems like it could be more intense than HIIT cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary!


Hey Rock


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 29, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Definatly some water weight you are holding...it's pretty much impossible to gain 10lbs in two weeks..that's 35000 EXTRA calories over that period.  If you ate a shitload of carbs, like m   , yer holding extra water..not like you didn't already know that, but no worrying!


Alot is probably water weight which he would have mostly gotten rid of already if he kept a clean diet but such a drastic increase in calories and in poor calories it will trigger fat storage.  The full 10lbs isn't all fat but I know for a fact some of it is...the rest was just your body absorbing all those extra cals from such a calorie restricted diet for so long.  

You have probably leveled out by now though right GW?  But who the hell cares the man is squatting 450+ below parrallel!!!!  Keep it up bud your awsome!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Alot is probably water weight which he would have mostly gotten rid of already if he kept a clean diet but such a drastic increase in calories and in poor calories it will trigger fat storage. The full 10lbs isn't all fat but I know for a fact some of it is...the rest was just your body absorbing all those extra cals from such a calorie restricted diet for so long.
> 
> You have probably leveled out by now though right GW? But who the hell cares the man is squatting 450+ below parrallel!!!! Keep it up bud your awsome!!!


Thanks DB  

I will be back to where I was in no time and on my way to even better before long.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Magnetic resistance bike
> 
> To early to tell but seems like it could be more intense than HIIT cardio



Ya, especially as you continue and have to up the intenisty EVERY session


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Morning Gary Bear  ...what's on the Max OT plan today?  You and your wife have big plans for New Years?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  


No plans for New Years, pretty quiet here. I think I'll just do abs today . Was supposed to be chest and abs but yesterday during inventory I strained my right shoulder and it is still sore/hurting  so willl push chest back a day or so  Was looking forward to it.  Hopefully it won't keep me from back tomorrow.

What ya got planned for New Years ? 

What part of your sexy bod you working today ?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2004)

Um, today I'm taking a spinning class at the gym, and if I have time I'll throw in some abs!!  This is my first spinning class in a year so it's sure to kick my ass big time!

Um, just going to my girlfriends house for a girlie house party..don't think any guys are going   The guys in our gang are all heading to a bar to watch a friend's band..and I HATE the bar scene personally, so we are gonna get juiced up and see what transpires ha ha, look out Kingston!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

have a quiet New Years GW.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> have a quiet New Years GW.


Will do NT  

And you have a great New Years too !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

*Max OT- Abs  12-30-04*

*Kneeling cable crunches - *
3 sets 120 x 12

*Lying Knee raises-*
2 sets 50x 10
50 x 8

*Notes:*
Was supposed to be Chest and abs but i messed up my right shoulder yesterday at work so decided to push the chest wo back a couple of days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

The wife and I will be having a quiet New Year's right along with you.  Sorry to hear about the shoulder.  Don't try to use it too early.  The weights will still be waiting for you.  You know how sensible I am about training with injuries .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The wife and I will be having a quiet New Year's right along with you. Sorry to hear about the shoulder. Don't try to use it too early. The weights will still be waiting for you. You know how sensible I am about training with injuries .


Hey JD ! 

It's been soooooooo long since I have "partied" I wouldn't know what to do ! 

No worries on rushing the shoulder  

Have a great New Years !


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

how did you hurt it?  Are you going to take more time off?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> how did you hurt it? Are you going to take more time off?


Well I was reaching in behind some stuff on a shelf to grab something in the back and walla !  I used it pretty much as normal this afternoon ( babied it this morning) should be ok in a few days.

It shouldn't keep me from doing my back wo tommorrrow and I'll try the chest wo on saturday. If it dooesn't feel up to it I'll skip it  

I like you guys but don't want to join "the club" a.k.a. injured/sidelined list


----------



## J.K. (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey gw...

  Good luck with your shoulder.  I also thought I'd mention this because it doesn't get brought up often. 

 About 4 months ago I injured my left shoulder doing flys (sharp hot pain) and found thereafter I couldn't lift. As a result, I went to an accupuncturist and after just one treatment I was not only back to normal but even stronger on that side.

 After about a month of working out like that though - wups - I injured the other shoulder. Following that I went to the accupuncturist again - and experienced the same result.

  If it keeps naggina ya' you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey there Gary. Hope you have a good New Years. Baby the shoulder for awhile and then come back with a vengeance


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

J.K. said:
			
		

> Hey gw...
> 
> Good luck with your shoulder. I also thought I'd mention this because it doesn't get brought up often.
> 
> ...


J.K.

thanks for the info.  I have always wondered about stuff like that.  But I bet I would have to drive 2-3 hrs to find one. We are sooooo behind the times out here in the sticks


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary. Hope you have a good New Years. Baby the shoulder for awhile and then come back with a vengeance


Rock 'ol buddy !  How the hell are ya ?

will do !   Have a great New Years


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2004)

Not doing too bad, just a bit overworked right now


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey whats up GW...yea we don't want ya on our side of injured people.  The bench is full so rest it up and hit the weights later.

Hope you have a good new year...don't think I'll be doing anything at all.  Hopefully my friends party is still on but if not its home alone like I like it.  I am the designated driver LOL or thats the excuse I use to not drink.  Not big on drinking and with the progress I'm making I'm not chancing anything!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Gary Bear   Happy New Years Eve!!!!  Take care of yourself and have a boat load of fun!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey whats up GW...yea we don't want ya on our side of injured people. The bench is full so rest it up and hit the weights later.
> 
> Hope you have a good new year...don't think I'll be doing anything at all. Hopefully my friends party is still on but if not its home alone like I like it. I am the designated driver LOL or thats the excuse I use to not drink. Not big on drinking and with the progress I'm making I'm not chancing anything!


A designated driver   My hero !  Happy New Years!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear  Happy New Years Eve!!!! Take care of yourself and have a boat load of fun!


Hi Super Gorgeous 

Have a great time with the girls !!  Tell Them I said Hi !


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2004)

Looooooooove the new avi!!!

You gonna rip it up tonight G?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

*Max OT - Back - 12-31-04*

*W.G. Pulldowns -*
85 x 12
85 x 10
115 x 6
130 x 3
160 x 1
175 x 6
175 x 6
175 x 6 *PR ? (edit: close  180 x 4 is my best )*

*Seated Cable Rows -*
2 sets 220 x 6

*Good Mornings - *
2 sets 85 x 6
Never done these before. tried 125 the second set but that wasn't going to happen! I don't like these but think I can adapt  

*Weighted Hyperextensions-*
2 sets 40 x 6
These sucked ! I don't have a hyper bench so was gerry-rigging to get the effect. Think I'll sub something for these ( unless Play It Again Sports has a used one or I score on in a garage sale  What would be a good sub? Rack Deads ?

*Notes:*
First half of wo was really good , last half sucked. Should be better next time .
2 min RI's
30 - 40 min wo. ( forgot to check clock ) 

Max OT cardio tonight . OH JOY !!!!!!
2 min wu 16 min in the zone 2 min coool down
level 3 4.5 miles Up .2 miles over last time got up to 20.5 mph several times
Need to go to level 4 . I can't peddle any faster on level 3


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Looooooooove the new avi!!!
> 
> You gonna rip it up tonight G?


Hi Sweet Jill  

No ripping for this old fart   You be sure to do enough for both of us !  Have great one Jill !  Thanks for the compliment . You are soo sweet


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

Good AM's always feel weird at first but you adapt very fast.  I was doing awsome on them before the owner of my gym banned me from doing them b/c they are "old school".

Just remeber its all in the hips and get a good range of motion.  Maybe try stretching regularly after working out to stretch the hams and such out.  Really helps alot with this lift.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice w/o Gary. I love Good mornings now but I honestly don't think they should be incorporated into Max OT. Especially for someone who doesn't have alot of experience with them. VERY easy to get hurt with them and I don't necessarily recommend going to failure which your supposed to do with Max OT. Just don't want to see you get hurt Gary.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy New Year's Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good AM's always feel weird at first but you adapt very fast. I was doing awsome on them before the owner of my gym banned me from doing them b/c they are "old school".
> 
> Just remeber its all in the hips and get a good range of motion. Maybe try stretching regularly after working out to stretch the hams and such out. Really helps alot with this lift.


Thanks DB for the info


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. I love Good mornings now but I honestly don't think they should be incorporated into Max OT. Especially for someone who doesn't have alot of experience with them. VERY easy to get hurt with them and I don't necessarily recommend going to failure which your supposed to do with Max OT. Just don't want to see you get hurt Gary.


Rock , 

I'm just following the routine pretty close to the letterand for some reason the GM's are only in the rotation the first two weeks as far as I can tell.  Thats alright for me   So are the weighted hypers.  

Thanks Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Happy New Year's Gary!!!


Thanks JD !  See ya next year !


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. I love Good mornings now but I honestly don't think they should be incorporated into Max OT. Especially for someone who doesn't have alot of experience with them. VERY easy to get hurt with them and I don't necessarily recommend going to failure which your supposed to do with Max OT. Just don't want to see you get hurt Gary.


Agreed...if you are not familiar with them don't go to failure.  This doesn't mean don't do them b/c the lower back still needs to get hit but if you spend a few weeks doing them in no time I think you could hit the 6 rep range with no problems hitting failure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rock ,
> 
> I'm just following the routine pretty close to the letterand for some reason the GM's are only in the rotation the first two weeks as far as I can tell.  Thats alright for me   So are the weighted hypers.
> 
> Thanks Rock !


Gary never takes my advice


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gary never takes my advice


   

Stuburn ol' mule.....   j/k gw I love ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gary never takes my advice


Yes I am !  Sort of . I will still do them  (one more time . LOL ) but will do like DB said. not to failure .

You are sooooooooo sensitive


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am NOT SENSITIVE Dammit. I just wish everyone would *get off my freaking back!!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm sooooo funny. Hey Gary, this is from Don


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sooooo funny. Hey Gary, this is from Don


 


Maybe if you didn't were this silly ass hat  

  to the gym Don wouldn't hit on you


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Errrr, I'll have to wait till i get home to see that LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Errrr, I'll have to wait till i get home to see that LOL.


 

  Now i know how to get your  

  !!  Just post smilies when yuo are at  

 , it will drive you  

  until you can get  

 and check them out


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

STOP IT!!! LOL. Now i need to remember to come back here when I get home too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2005)

I wanted to do my chest wo this morning sooooo bad but opted out .  Shoulder still needs some rest.

I 'm looking forward to the DB incline bench press.  Never done them before 'cos never had heavy enough Db's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I wanted to do my chest wo this morning sooooo bad but opted out .  Shoulder still needs some rest.
> 
> I 'm looking forward to the DB incline bench press.  Never done them before 'cos never had heavy enough Db's.


Good idea to rest the shoulder   

Yea DB's are totaly different LOL....I think I may switch back to some DB's for a few weeks then come back to BB.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

*Max OT - Legs - 1-02-05*

*Squats -*
180 x 12
180 x 10
270 x 6
360 x 3 
450 x 1
470 x 6 *PR*
470 x 6
470 x 5

*Leg Press -*
325 x 6
335 x 6 *PR*

*SLDL - *
225 x 6 
245 x 5  damn ! one more rep and it would of been a PR . Next time  

*Standing Calf Raises-*
2 sets  440 x 8 *PR*

*Seated Calf Raises -*
240 x 8 *PR*
240 x 7

*Notes:*

Still not getting this wo done in short enough time   But I'll get there .

2 min RI's between warm up sets and 3 min RI's in between working sets on squats.

2 min RI's on leg press

1 min Ri's on everything else

Squats - damn !  I am breathing so hard and heavy on these, Hope I don't pass out  

Hell I was even getting a little light headed on standing calf raises !  wussy ? or intensity ?     I vote for intensity


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn Gary, nice w/o. I found legs with Max OT was just impossible to get done in the time frame  Nice PB's, you blow me away with the squats. How do you breathe when doing these exercises. Whoops, nevermind. I was going to try and help you out but forgot who I'm talking to LOL!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, nice w/o. I found legs with Max OT was just impossible to get done in the time frame  Nice PB's, you blow me away with the squats. How do you breathe when doing these exercises. Whoops, nevermind. I was going to try and help you out but forgot who I'm talking to LOL!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahah


Hey Mr. Smartaleck  

Watch it or I'll post smilies you can't see.   

Thanks!  I never paid that close attention to how I'm breathing during the exrecise , just know I'm huffin and puffin inbetween reps !  But I am pretty sure I'm inhaling as I go down and exhaling as I come up.  I don't think I am holding my breath at anytime .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Haha, you know you like my advice!!!! Gives you something to rebel against    

No!!!! Not unseeable smilies! 

What I've learned for breathing on heavy exercises, especially squats and deads, is to breathe into your belly before going down. Go down and come up and let your breath out at the top of the movement. Does that make sense?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha, you know you like my advice!!!! Gives you something to rebel against
> 
> No!!!! Not unseeable smilies!
> 
> What I've learned for breathing on heavy exercises, especially squats and deads, is to breathe into your belly before going down. Go down and come up and let your breath out at the top of the movement. Does that make sense?


Yup. i understand what you are saying ( I think )  . So i should be holding my breath basically but in my stomach not my lung .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

GW awsome workout man...killer squats...congrats on the PR's.  And yes thats all intensity not wussy lol.



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> What I've learned for breathing on heavy exercises, especially squats and deads, is to breathe into your belly before going down. Go down and come up and let your breath out at the top of the movement. Does that make sense?


I agree with this...it gives you that self made weight belt.  Keeps everything tight and prevents injury and really helps you move those big weights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup. i understand what you are saying ( I think )  . So i should be holding my breath basically but in my stomach not my lung .


Right. It's better for your spine or something, LOL. I'm so scientific


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Right. It's better for your spine or something, LOL. I'm so scientific


Alrighty then. Are ya sitting down ?  I'll try your advice next week


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Right. It's better for your spine or something, LOL. I'm so scientific


Thats why when you see some people squatting or deadlifting their gut is like monsterous....its all that air they are holding in.  Hey next time someone comments on how fat I am maybe I'll just say I'm holding air


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> GW awsome workout man...killer squats...congrats on the PR's. And yes thats all intensity not wussy lol.
> 
> 
> I agree with this...it gives you that self made weight belt. Keeps everything tight and prevents injury and really helps you move those big weights.


Thanks DB ! I will give *ROCKS advice *a whirl next time !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats why when you see some people squatting or deadlifting their gut is like monsterous....its all that air they are holding in.  Hey next time someone comments on how fat I am maybe I'll just say I'm holding air


   I'll use that too. "I'm about to pick something up!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Whaoooh there Gary. Now let's not get hasty here, LOL. It'll be my luck the first time you take my advice you pass out or something, LOL. Just be careful Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats why when you see some people squatting or deadlifting their gut is like monsterous....its all that air they are holding in. Hey next time someone comments on how fat I am maybe I'll just say I'm holding air


Somebody said you are fat ?  Not recently for sure .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whaoooh there Gary. Now let's not get hasty here, LOL. It'll be my luck the first time you take my advice you pass out or something, LOL. Just be careful Gary


Oh ok . I will consider this your disclaimer and not hold you liable for any injuries


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh ok . I will consider this your disclaimer and not hold you liable for any injuries


   Now we're talking. But if it works for you, then it was ALL MY idea


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now we're talking. But if it works for you, then it was ALL MY idea


I knew you'd say that


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

Am I that predictable?!? Alright, I'll stop whoring your journal


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Whaoooh there Gary. Now let's not get hasty here, LOL. It'll be my luck the first time you take my advice you pass out or something, LOL. Just be careful Gary


LMAO



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now we're talking. But if it works for you, then it was ALL MY idea


I was thinkin damn if it works though rock loses all the credit...then I read this post LOL.


Wow this is weird...GW using rocks advice.  Something isn't right...is it really sunday here...am I sleeping???  

Yea GW some dude at my firehouse called me fat....he's all of 125lbs and a skinny little bastard.  I was like no I'm healthy....I'm not down with that starving prisoner look from a POW camp.  Then I ate his dinner he ordered LOL...or just the grilled chicken out of the sandwich....should have seen his face when I got back with it LMAO!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll use that too. "I'm about to pick something up!"


That's always my excuse


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LMAO
> 
> 
> I was thinkin damn if it works though rock loses all the credit...then I read this post LOL.
> ...


That would of been hilarious


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

*Max OT - Arms - 1-3-05*

*BB curl - straight bar- *
55 x 12 
55 x 10
75 x 6
85 x 3
95 x 1 
110 x 5 *PR*
110 x 4 
110 x 4

*Alt. Db curls -*
2 sets 55 x 6 *PR*

*Cable curls - *
80 x 6

*Cable Pressdown -*
2 sets 95 x 6

*Standing triceps extension -*
70 x 6
75 x 6

*Db Kickbacks -*
47.5 x 6 *PR*

*Notes:*
2 min ri's on everything


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2005)

Total 6,700 pounds ...  

Mental imagery ... *pictures GW throwing 15 rice burners into a dumpster* the average motorcycle weighs 500 pounds.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Total 6,700 pounds ...
> 
> Mental imagery ... *pictures GW throwing 15 rice burners into a dumpster* the average motorcycle weighs 500 pounds.


Wow Bone , 
you got too much time on your hands/are the guy nobody likes to play trivia with  

Thanks !


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome workout Gary!!! Your curl strength is just sick.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome workout Gary!!! Your curl strength is just sick.


Thanks Rock !  

How do you think I got these massive 15 1/2 " guns !!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice curls Gary!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock !
> 
> How do you think I got these massive 15 1/2 " guns !!!!


 ....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice curls Gary!


Thanks JD.

What are you recharging ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ....


Ok.  you lost me with the  face


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Probably because his are at/under 15 1/2" 

Toothpic arms!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Probably because his are at/under 15 1/2"
> 
> Toothpic arms!


Hey Jake  

Where the hell ya been ?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Just busy during the Holiday season.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock !
> 
> How do you think I got these massive 15 1/2 " guns !!!!



You had to post that after I left for work!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

Awsome w/o gary...puts my curling to shame LOL.

Hey no bashing on us fools with small arms...im only 15 1/2....not as strong as gw's but hell I like em.

Hye Gary whats your body fat content have you checked it recently?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What are you recharging ?


I'll have to change that.  I was 'recharging' when I took the month off from all upper body exercises.  The only thing I'm recharging now is my cell phone.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You had to post that after I left for work!!!


Thats right buddy !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o gary...puts my curling to shame LOL.
> 
> Hey no bashing on us fools with small arms...im only 15 1/2....not as strong as gw's but hell I like em.
> 
> Hye Gary whats your body fat content have you checked it recently?


yeh , what he said !  LOL  15 1/2 will look much bigger on you than on me.

My bf ?  Just estimating 12-13 % Have a weigh /measure scheduled for this saturday.

Oh and thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'll have to change that. I was 'recharging' when I took the month off from all upper body exercises. The only thing I'm recharging now is my cell phone.


Hey it is very important to keep that cell phone charged !  keeps the wife off my back .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, I see smileys!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I see smileys!


I didn't use the super secret smilies this morning  . lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

*Max OT - Shoulders/Traps  1-4-05*

*Seated BB press -*
85 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 6
120 x 3
150 x 1
160 x 6
160 x 5
160 x 4

*Seated Db press -*
55 x 6 *PR*
55 x 5

*Standing side laterals -*
2 sets 27.5 x 6 

*BB shrugs - *
320 x 6 *PR*
320 x 5

*Upright Rows - *
2 sets 130 x 6 
ROM sucked  ! Will keep at this weight until I can get 6 good ones.

*Notes:*

Time : 40 min
2 in RI's on wu sets and then 3 min RI's on working sets on Seated BB press
3 min RI's on Seated Db press
2 min RI's on everything else

Shoulder felt good . First time really using in a week   Looks like I'll get to do chest this week


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Gary  Love that avi, bit more cut and they are gonna look serious!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice.....I'm gonna have to go backto doing BB mil presses...next week....tomorrow is DB mil presses...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome w/o Gary. Nice MP!! What grip do you use with those and how far down do you bring the bar?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

PR master


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary  Love that avi, bit more cut and they are gonna look serious!!


I want my abs to look almost like yours  

 . I say almost cos i don't want to have to work quite as hard as you do/did


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 4, 2005)

Dude your workouts are just plain sick. Congrats on the personal records!! I'll try to visit more often


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

*Burner - *Thanks. I'm just starting to use Db's a little more .

*Jake -*   Thanks .  I  sure wish you were healthy.  I remember when I first came to this board you were doing really great . Always looked forward to reading your journal.  Hang in there  

*Rock -  *Thanks !  My grip is basically shoulder width and I lower it shoulder height/top of the chest.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Dude your workouts are just plain sick. Congrats on the personal records!! I'll try to visit more often


Hey Matt ,

Thanks  and stop by anytime .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Burner - *Thanks. I'm just starting to use Db's a little more .
> 
> *Jake -*   Thanks .  I  sure wish you were healthy.  I remember when I first came to this board you were doing really great . Always looked forward to reading your journal.  Hang in there
> 
> *Rock -  *Thanks !  My grip is basically shoulder width and I lower it shoulder height/top of the chest.


that's funny...I'd be happy if I ever get my abs to look like yours....

U take the bar that low? I take it just under my chin.....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I want my abs to look almost like yours
> 
> . I say almost cos i don't want to have to work quite as hard as you do/did


 I think they will look just as good if not better


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

*Max OT - Cardio - 1-4-05*

Nothing exciting today just cardio

2 min wu - level 3
16 min Max -  mostly level 4
2 min cool down - level 2

4 miles - down from 4.5 but increased resistance
15.5 mph top speed (level 4 ) down from 21.5 ( level 3 )


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nothing exciting today just cardio
> 
> 2 min wu - level 3
> 16 min Max -  mostly level 4
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2005)

Cardio=abs  Very exciting


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

How hard are you going for that 16 min Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Cardio=abs  Very exciting


Veri interesting theory !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How hard are you going for that 16 min Gary?


 

my  

 off !

I'd say 75 % of the time is at level 4 ( approx. 15 mph ) the rest of the time is at level 3 ( 15 -20 mph )  thats all according to the computer on the bike which I have no idea how accurate it is. 
When I get to where I can do level 4 at 20 mph  ( LOL ) I'll go to level 5  

Last week I was doing level 3 and got up to 20.5 mph and was peddling so fast my ass was bouncing off the seat so I went to level 4.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

Haha!! I usually have to pick my stomach up and rest it on that bar when I bike or else the momentum of swinging abs knocks me off, LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha!! I usually have to pick my stomach up and rest it on that bar when I bike or else the momentum of swinging abs knocks me off, LOL.


You are soooooo full of shit !


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haha!! I usually have to pick my stomach up and rest it on that bar when I bike or else the momentum of swinging abs knocks me off, LOL.



You too?  I am fatter than ever, and losing weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

Way to hit the cardio Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You too? I am fatter than ever, and losing weight.


Damn Jake !   Quit doing stuff like that !  Get your butt back  in the gym !  Are you or can you do any cardio ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Way to hit the cardio Gary!


Thanks JD !   Was checking your journal, your wo's are really strong


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 5, 2005)

OOPS ! 

The cardio wo I listed above was for yesterday.  
Todays was:
2 min wu level 2
16 min level 3 & 4 (Mostly 4 )
2 min cool down level 2 

4.2 miles up .2 over yesterday
17 mph max speed on level 4 up 1.5 mph over yesterday  

Think wait until  Friday before I do another


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Cardio=abs  Very exciting



That must be my problem


----------



## Paynne (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

>


Hey Paynne , Thanks !  Where ya been ? Hows that house ? Got that gym set up yet ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Gary....

Man, you are looking truly shredded...
Good news, I can lift again.....Therapist gave me the Ok.  I just have to get into my thick skull that if I over do it, I will be back where I just came from.  Not so pretty....
Anyway, I am ready to emulate the great Gdub, looking forward to get back to this again and reading your journal.....

Adios.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*GW*Heya Gary...lookin good.  Ahh cardio oh so fun.  Keep it up man your doin great!

*Jake*  You can't do any cardio yet?  When do you start rehab? I've seen a few guys in my gym who got hurt that have like a support group for injured people....they all dot heir rehab stuff together.  I should get you their number LOL  j/k man you'll be back in there in no time don't sweat it.


----------



## Paynne (Jan 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Paynne , Thanks !  Where ya been ? Hows that house ? Got that gym set up yet ?



I have teenagers, thats the problem  Let the drama begin.  Still working out, I have to buy braces for one son, a new computer, and lazik surgery for me this month.  Maybe gym eq will be next month   I'll get back into posting more again soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary....
> 
> Man, you are looking truly shredded...
> Good news, I can lift again.....Therapist gave me the Ok. I just have to get into my thick skull that if I over do it, I will be back where I just came from. Not so pretty....
> ...


Mr Tony !  
Great to hear from ya !  Thanks and I look forward to reading your journal as well .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> *GW*Heya Gary...lookin good. Ahh cardio oh so fun. Keep it up man your doin great!
> 
> *Jake* You can't do any cardio yet? When do you start rehab? I've seen a few guys in my gym who got hurt that have like a support group for injured people....they all dot heir rehab stuff together. I should get you their number LOL j/k man you'll be back in there in no time don't sweat it.


Hey DB,

Thanks. That damn cardio is killing me !!!!!!  I will be glad when i outgrow this phase of life   and start acting my chronoligical age and not my mental age .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I have teenagers, thats the problem  Let the drama begin. Still working out, I have to buy braces for one son, a new computer, and lazik surgery for me this month. Maybe gym eq will be next month  I'll get back into posting more again soon.


  Been there with the teenagers stuff. I would love to do the lazik surgery but I always find a toy I'd rather have .


I 'll keep watching for your journal to pop up


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

*Max OT - chest /abs 1-6-05*

*Bench Press - *
125 x 12
125 x 10
160 x 6
180 x 3
220 x 1
230 x 3
210 x 6
210 x 5

*Incline Db bench -*
55 x 6
60 x 6
65 x 6

*Weighted dips - *
50 x 6
60 x 6

*Lying knee raises -*
3 sets  50 x 10

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets of 120 x 13

*Notes: *

HMMMM  ... So So workout today . Kind of dissappointed with ethe bench press. Weight was down. First chest wo in about 4 weeks so I don't know if that was it or if I went too heavy on the wu sets . Or MAYBE I just didn't have what it took this morning . 

Incline Db bench was pretty good . First time I've ever used Db 's for this.  A little wobbly  but I got 'er done  . Does  that count as a PR or do i wait until next time  . Thought about starting with the 65's first but opted to start at 55. will start with 65 next time.

Weighted dips really suprised me , especially since BB bench was so bad. Basically picked up where I left off  .  Felt good.

2 min RI's on wu's 
3 min RI's on everything else except abs . 1 Min RI's on abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary. When I don't specifically do BB Bench for more than 2 weeks it's always low for me too. All my other lifts could be normal but bench is down. Don't know why, but next week I bet it'll be up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Gary-
I don't think u did too much w/ the warm ups...weights were light....
It was most likely due to the not doing it for 4 weeks.
Betcha next week, u will be stronger.
Kinda odd....I love incline DB presses..but dont really liike the feel of flat DB presses...
I've missed all damn week of workouts..again...so am gonna start fresh this afternoon...chest / bis...then be all pumped for working the club tonight..

hope doesn't sound odd..but what was your mindset when u got there? If i am like most...after I do my first set..depending on how the ewight feels..I can usually tell how the workout is gonna go...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

DB- I was in physical therapy for all of Dec.  I dont go anymore, because my insurance changed, and I cant afford it.. fuckers.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. When I don't specifically do BB Bench for more than 2 weeks it's always low for me too. All my other lifts could be normal but bench is down. Don't know why, but next week I bet it'll be up!


Thanks Rock. Damn right it'll be up !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary-
> I don't think u did too much w/ the warm ups...weights were light....
> It was most likely due to the not doing it for 4 weeks.
> Betcha next week, u will be stronger.
> ...


Hey Burner,

My mind set was pretty good. This was my first Max OT chest wo and I was really looking forward to it . But I must say i thought 125 felt awful heavy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> DB- I was in physical therapy for all of Dec. I dont go anymore, because my insurance changed, and I cant afford it.. fuckers.


Damn I hate insurance companies. Its getting more and more for premiums and less coverages. BASTARDS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't worry about w8's champ, form is everything. I'd prefer the form to w8, no bounce all muscle contraction... oooo yeah....
Is the w8 side of things just a guy thing or what.... Some guys in the gym were doing inclines after me yesterday with the same w8


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Don't worry about w8's champ, form is everything. I'd prefer the form to w8, no bounce all muscle contraction... oooo yeah....
> Is the w8 side of things just a guy thing or what.... Some guys in the gym were doing inclines after me yesterday with the same w8


I know. And the reps were good reps it's just that it wasn't good reps with as heavy a weight as usual. But I'll get over it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Gary* Nice w/o here bud.  4 weeks off of chest will do that to ya...give it another week or so and you'll be right back into the old weights.  Its like me and your are totaly reversing each other...your going heavier and I'm going lighter LOL.

*PreMier*Yea I feel ya man...can you douplicate the rehab on your own to a certain extent?  Do some light work on your own.  My insurance is garbage...in the past year I've gone through 7 different companies and it blows.  One week I have it the other I don't...thats why I just stay away from doctors now LOL.  Hope you feel better man...just keep strong and you'll be back in the game in no time.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

Yea, I do stretches, and light exercise.  I just miss out on the massage/light therapy/stim/ultra sound etc.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I do stretches, and light exercise.  I just miss out on the massage/light therapy/stim/ultra sound etc.


Yea I hear ya man....sometimes ya gotta take the good with the bad.  I had a guy in my gym that has been our for a year and wont be able to lift heavy for another year or two but he still goes to the gym everyday and shows his face.  He's determined to go back and look better then he did when he was in his prime....just do the same man.  Keep the determination and fire in ya and I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Gary, how'd ya get the smilies to work?? I down loaded the programme last night and can't get them to work....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, how'd ya get the smilies to work?? I down loaded the programme last night and can't get them to work....


HMMMMMMMm ,  Are ya still having problems ?  All i did was download them and start using  them. 

Do you see the smilie icon/button in your toolbar ?  If not ya must of done something wrong.  If you do have it what are you doing when you try to use them ?

Heres a link for help http://help.smileycentral.com/fwb/


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2005)

It wouldn't even let me DL it.  It said I was trying to DL a trojan virus


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

HMMMM  works for me . Maybe this one http://www.smileycentral.com/



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> It wouldn't even let me DL it. It said I was trying to DL a trojan virus


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

No back wo today .  yesterday afternoon at work my back started tightening up on me and by the time I got home I was stiff as a board ( and not in a good way ) .  It's a LOT better today but I'm getting paranoid about injuries I think.  a lot of my IM heroes have/had injuries and I don't want to be sidelined right now. Never really but especially now. Anyway no back today.  Hopefully I will do some cardio tonight to keep the fat at bay .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No back wo today .  yesterday afternoon at work my back started tightening up on me and by the time I got home I was stiff as a board ( and not in a good way ) .  It's a LOT better today but I'm getting paranoid about injuries I think.  a lot of my IM heroes have/had injuries and I don't want to be sidelined right now. Never really but especially now. Anyway no back today.  Hopefully I will do some cardio tonight to keep the fat at bay .



Good to keep safe Gary. Hopefully after a week off from back it will be all good.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No back wo today . yesterday afternoon at work my back started tightening up on me and by the time I got home I was stiff as a board ( and not in a good way ) . It's a LOT better today but I'm getting paranoid about injuries I think. a lot of my IM heroes have/had injuries and I don't want to be sidelined right now. Never really but especially now. Anyway no back today. Hopefully I will do some cardio tonight to keep the fat at bay .


No Gary, you are not injured, you are not injured....get that thru your brain....
All you have is a stiff back.  A little massage from the wife will help you fix that problem and please, whenever you are stiff like a board in a good way, please keep it to yourself...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gary, I am amazed at the commen sense you possess! Hopefully it's just a stiff back, I'm sure it is but you did the right thing not working it, why invite injury?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good to keep safe Gary. Hopefully after a week off from back it will be all good.


Yeah I know .  but it is hard to do . lol  Legs are sunday , if its still stiff i will go real light on squats. Probabaly do sets of 20 instead of 6 reps so i can keep extreme good form.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> No Gary, you are not injured, you are not injured....get that thru your brain....
> All you have is a stiff back. A little massage from the wife will help you fix that problem and please, whenever you are stiff like a board in a good way, please keep it to yourself...


Thanks Tony , but just for spite I might have to let ya know anyway


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gary, I am amazed at the commen sense you possess! Hopefully it's just a stiff back, I'm sure it is but you did the right thing not working it, why invite injury?


LMFAO !!!!  you are a funny guy Rock !  Wait a minute. i don't see any smilies so maybe you were seriuos. ( you weren't using super secret smilies were you ?) 

Thanks!  See your good advice sinks in once in a while. Now if we could just get you to take your own advice more often


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Max OT /cardio / 1-7-05*

SHEEESH !

2 min wu level 2 
16 min level 3 & 4 ( mostly 4 )
2 min cool down level 2

4.3 miles Up .1 mi LOL
20.4 mph max speed on level 4 Up 3.4 mph  

Shit I hit 20 mph ! That means I have to go to level 5 ! 

Oh  tomorrow is weigh /measure day


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Now if we could just get you to take your own advice more often


Do you often ask for the impossible....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Do you often ask for the impossible....


 
You gotta have dreams Riss !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No back wo today .  yesterday afternoon at work my back started tightening up on me and by the time I got home I was stiff as a board ( and not in a good way ) .  It's a LOT better today but I'm getting paranoid about injuries I think.  a lot of my IM heroes have/had injuries and I don't want to be sidelined right now. Never really but especially now. Anyway no back today.  Hopefully I will do some cardio tonight to keep the fat at bay .


Wise move my friend....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 7, 2005)

Dreams of abs brotha....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> if its still stiff i will go real light on squats.


Gees at your age your popping alot of blue pills or you need to see a doctor if your stiff a few days in a row.      I ussually find a cute girl and have some fun   but hey if you squat thats your perogotive


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Is this journal half Gary's w/o's and half "Let's make fun of Rock"? LOL!!!! Nice cardio Gary.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is this journal half Gary's w/o's and half "Let's make fun of Rock"? LOL!!!! Nice cardio Gary.


lmao...c'mon rock you know we love ya!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh yes, I know Deadbolt. And soon I'm going to start showing how much I love all of you!!! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I know Deadbolt. And soon I'm going to start showing how much I love all of you!!! LOL


I don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing LOL...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, you should be scared!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Dreams of abs brotha....


Somebody is enjoying his new smilies !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees at your age your popping alot of blue pills or you need to see a doctor if your stiff a few days in a row.  I ussually find a cute girl and have some fun  but hey if you squat thats your perogotive


Back is feeling normal so far today.  No blue pills , if I ever need those I'll just celebate (sp)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> lmao...c'mon rock you know we love ya!


Yeah Rock !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh, need to wait till I get home to see that.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, need to wait till I get home to see that.


It's all good Rock , all good


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

*weigh and measure day  1-8-05*

Nothing spectacular 

down to 184, knocked 1/2 " off the waist . Seeing the abs come back( what little I had . LOL)

How come I can cover my abs up with fat/water in two weeks but it takes more than 2 weeks to ge them back where they were ? Other than I'm lazy 

Edit: 2 weeks since last weigh and measure


----------



## Velvet (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Gary Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How was your New Years?  Mine was fairly quiet but nice!  I'm actually looking forward to heading back to work and the gym (been working out all week at home!)  Talk to ya Monday!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How was your New Years? Mine was fairly quiet but nice! I'm actually looking forward to heading back to work and the gym (been working out all week at home!) Talk to ya Monday!!


Hi Super Sexy !   Welcome back ! Missed ya .  

New Years was just another day, i was sound asleep before it got here and i only went to be 15-20 minutes before midnight !  OLD PEOPLE !! LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nothing spectacular
> 
> down to 184, knocked 1/2 " off the waist . Seeing the abs come back( what little I had . LOL)
> 
> How come I can cover my abs up with fat/water in two weeks but it takes more than 2 weeks to ge them back where they were ? Other than I'm lazy


184?  how tall are ya gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 184? how tall are ya gary?


5' 12"  lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 5' 12" lol


Holy shitake


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Holy shitake




5' 12"  a.k.a. 6 ft.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 5' 12" a.k.a. 6 ft.


I know man.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I know man.


LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

C'mon now Gary. Which is it? 5'12" or 6 FT?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2005)

He is 72" tall .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> He is 72" tall .


except when I lay down then I'm 72" long !!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> except when I lay down then I'm 72" long !!!!!!


Thats funny b/c I'm 72" long when I'm standing...but thats fromt he waist down LOL....j/k couldn't resist it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thats funny b/c I'm 72" long when I'm standing...but thats fromt he waist down LOL....j/k couldn't resist it.


 
I knew someone would come back with that


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

DAMN !!!!  I got to work today    I usually do legs on sunday but I usually get a lot more sleep  so I will head out and do ......... hmmmmmmmm . mmmm uuuhhhh ..how about shoulders and tri's this morning . Mix it up some for the next few weeks  from what I have been doing .


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2005)

6:30 ... am ... SUNDAY am even ... and he is up at at it.  Not dedicated or nothing are ya old boy?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> 6:30 ... am ... SUNDAY am even ... and he is up at at it. Not dedicated or nothing are ya old boy?


What else is there to do ?   Just another day since I have to work other why wouldn't of got out of bed until  about 9 and wo at around 11 .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

*Max OT /  shoulders-tri's / 1-9-05*

*Seated Db press-*
20 x 12
20 x 10
35 x 6
40 x 3
50 x 1
65 x 6 *PR*
65 x6
65 x 4.250
WoW !  Didn't think I was going to get the 65's up into position let alone do reps but I made it   First rep of each set was an adventure with the right going up faster than the left  and very wobbly   But each rep got better and the last 3 of each set went up like they should.

*Seated BB press -*
160 x 5 
160 x 5.250
Suprised I got that many reps since I did these after db instead of before 

*Standing lateral raises -*
2 sets 30 x 6
stick with this weight until I can get 8 good ones

*Standing tri extensions - *
2 sets 75 x 6

*Cable pushdowns -*
96 x 6
95 x 5
Tried 100 on first set and only got 2 reps  
Try again next time and I can't get 6 I'll slap 1.25 lbs on there each week until I can get 100 x 6  

*1 arm db extensions- *
25 x 6 
need to go heavier next time 

*Notes:*
3 min RI's on Db presses and bb presses
2 min Ri's on side laterals
1 min RI's everything else 

Was getting tired at the end so will adjust RI's 
35 min wo .


----------



## Rissole (Jan 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated Db press-*
> 65 x 6 *PR*
> 65 x6
> 65 x 4.250


  @ .25
 Nice work buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy! I've got the same problem with DB Presses


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ditto!
I hate that wobbly feeling..funny..it's my left arm that gets wobbly too...
today is my delt day as well...if I can find where they moved the mil press thing..I will do bb presses...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> @ .25
> Nice work buddy


thought that might get a chuckle from somebody


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like I'm in good company    Thanks Rock, Burner


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

Awsome lifts man....LMAO @ the .25

Do you explode at the bottom like most people do and give it everything you have with the military presses?

I love doing db milt press but I hate that I can't explode from the bottom like most lifts.  I can't throw all my energy into it or I lose control....I have to use a constant steady motion VERY VERY slow or I'll screw my shoulder up.  I alway wonder how much more weight I could use if I had the explosive capability.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey DB,

No  

  for this guy .  Steady as she goes.  I do explode every once in a while on bench and even less often on squats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .


LOL....you know that line that your never suppose to cross...well JD I think ya just jumped clear over it haha.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .


taco night??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

*Max OT - Legs - 1/10/05*

*Squats -*
180 x 12
180 x 10
270 x 6
360 x 3
450 x 1
480 x 6  *PR*  Holy Shit !  
480 x 6 Oh Gawd ! Help me !  
480 x 6 Yeah Babay !!! 

**Hey Rock* - *thanks for the tip   Creeping up on 500. If/when I get there I will try something a little diff. Foot placement/spacing or something 

*Leg Press - *
335 x 6  ( 3 so so  3 not good )
305 x 6  much better. Dropped wt. for better form/rom. Squats are zapping me!

*SLDL -*
250 x 6 *PR*
250 x 4 too pooped to pop ! 

*Standing calf raises -*
450 x 6*.*25  *PR*
450 x 6*.*125
Stick with this until Iget 8 good ones

*Seated calf raises - *
2 sets 240 x 7 
down on reps .  the bar across my knees is really digging into my legs ! 

*Notes:*
Overall a good wo.  Don't know if i'll ever get this wo in under 40 min though.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .


Way too much information JD?????

Hey Gary, wicked workout.....keep up the great work...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome job Gary! Look at all those PB's!!! Glad that worked for you!


----------



## Paynne (Jan 10, 2005)

You sure you're not on the juice  j/k awesome wo


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

holy crap, Gary!
NICE!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Way too much information JD?????
> 
> Hey Gary, wicked workout.....keep up the great work...


Hi Tony ,

Thanks!  I'm looking forward to your workouts and progress


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome job Gary! Look at all those PB's!!! Glad that worked for you!


 


Thanks Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> You sure you're not on the juice  j/k awesome wo


I'm sure !  I don't even drink fruit juice . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy crap, Gary!
> NICE!


holy crap , Burner ! 
THANKS !   lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2005)

:d


----------



## Rissole (Jan 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thought that might get a chuckle from somebody


I know what those .25's feel like.... even the .125's   



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My bottom explodes every once in awhile  .









Awesome leg workout Gaz, lovbe to see guys hittin thier straps !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Riss ! 
I see you are getting the hang of those smilies


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow GW those are some killer squats.  Man I see everyone in all their journals are puttin up some damn nice numbers...your keeping right up with em GW!!!  You go man.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

u r insane w/ the squats, bro-
I saw some guy doing partials w/ 450 today...still impressive....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Riss !
> I see you are getting the hang of those smilies


Ahhhh i do my best but i still just can't click em....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

...hmm...pimp daddy ris...
word..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

*DB , Burner - *Thanks guys!  Using the powertec squat machine I don't know if its like doing a true 480 or not but let me tell ya its still heavy !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

not sure what kind of machine that is..but dam right! Heavy is heavy!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 11, 2005)

HOLY CATS BATMAN, that's an awesome workout Gary Bear, you're my hero :  I still cant believe you have that kind of weight in your home gym!!  Whatcha training today?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> not sure what kind of machine that is..but dam right! Heavy is heavy!


Burner , 
heres a link http://www.gymcor.com/lesq.html


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> HOLY CATS BATMAN, that's an awesome workout Gary Bear, you're my hero : I still cant believe you have that kind of weight in your home gym!! Whatcha training today?


Hi Miss Velvet 

Thanks !  And I need more weight plates !  I just finished chest and abs . Time for a shower


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 11, 2005)

> *Squats -
> *180 x 12
> 180 x 10
> 270 x 6
> ...


  teach me


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey gary...480lbs is heavy NO MATTER WHAT!!  Most squat machines will not reduce the weight that much.  I am not familiar with that machine but I know smith machines only reduce it anywhere from 15-30lbs.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 11, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, 480 POUNDS??????


Gary, you definitely are the man......
Great workout chief


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> teach me


You're doing fine Grasshopper !   

 

The only thing I do is add weight every week even if it is like 10 lbs for squats and I've done as little as 2.5 lbs on the smaller muscles !  But I'm sure you do the same


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gary...480lbs is heavy NO MATTER WHAT!! Most squat machines will not reduce the weight that much. I am not familiar with that machine but I know smith machines only reduce it anywhere from 15-30lbs.


Thanks DB . 

I emailed the company one time to see if they had a ratio for comparing there machine to free weights and they said they had no comparisons


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP, 480 POUNDS??????
> 
> 
> Gary, you definitely are the man......
> Great workout chief


thanks Tony !

I'm sneakin up on 500 LOL 


 *500*


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

*Max OT - Chest /abs -  1-11-05*

*Incline bench press - *
105 x 12
105 x 10
125 x 6
150 x 3
160 x 1
3 sets 175 x 6
Go heavier next time.
haven't done these in a while. Good guess on what weight to use.

*Db. bench -*
70 x 6
80 x 6
80 x 6
NEVER done these before so it was quite the adventure !  I could of done heavier strength -wise but couldn't get anymore weight on the db. The collars were WAY out to the edge. I was amazed I could get them into position let alone push them up.  I need another Oly D.b. bar. Guess I better head to Play It Again Sports this weekend .

*Weighted dips -*
2 sets 65 x 6
think I can still go heavier next time 

*Lying knee raises -*
55 x 15 *PR*
55 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches - *
2 sets 120 x 10

*Notes: *
2 min RI's on wu's
3 min RI's on chest
2 min RI's on abs 
40 min wo

Cardio tonight !  WOHOOOO !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 11, 2005)

Great w/o gary!! Yeah, I bet 175 on Incline was too light. Have you seen those DB's that go from like 2.5lbs up to 120lbs? It's one pair but they have a pin and depending on where you set the pin determines how much they end up weighing.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Gary,

I thought I would stop by since you've done the same, as well as encouraged me to succeed. Those are some nice lifts you got there, might I add.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o gary!! Yeah, I bet 175 on Incline was too light. Have you seen those DB's that go from like 2.5lbs up to 120lbs? It's one pair but they have a pin and depending on where you set the pin determines how much they end up weighing.


Hey Rock,
yeah I've seen them but damn they are expensive


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> I thought I would stop by since you've done the same, as well as encouraged me to succeed. Those are some nice lifts you got there, might I add.


Hey Diana ! 

thanks for stopping by. Don't be a stranger


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

I just meant the DB's that Rock was talking about.

I do like seeing all the blue PR's here though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just meant the DB's that Rock was talking about.
> 
> I do like seeing all the blue PR's here though.


I see !  LOL 

What are ya up to nowadays jake ? How ya feelin ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

dam...looks like u are catching up on my benching, pal....I am so far off from your squats..it's not fair...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...looks like u are catching up on my benching, pal....I am so far off from your squats..it's not fair...


Thanks Man ! 

But ya know I took 2 weeks off during the holidays so you could catch up .  What did you do with that 2 weeks ? Are you sure you were looking at my bench numbers when you wrote that reply ?  I have a ways to go to catch you .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2005)

oh wait...you are right..I will dominate.. 

HA! That was a funny...a little one..but still a funny...


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Diana !
> 
> thanks for stopping by. Don't be a stranger



Cool...I'll be visiting frequently then!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Feelin good.  Calf still isnt better.. but its definately doing better.  The reason im notin the gym, is because I've been real busy.. just have too much on my plate at the moment.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice workout GW!   I'm sure you could get up 95's for 6


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 11, 2005)

Solid w/o GW...I always hate trying new things with specific rep ranges destined for me. I like to give it a week or so to adjust to the exercise.  Those are some awsome numbers man keep at it and they will be shooting up in no time!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice workout GW! I'm sure you could get up 95's for 6


Thanks YM!  I'll get there


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid w/o GW...I always hate trying new things with specific rep ranges destined for me. I like to give it a week or so to adjust to the exercise. Those are some awsome numbers man keep at it and they will be shooting up in no time!


thanks DB !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner ,
> heres a link http://www.gymcor.com/lesq.html


That machine looks cool! Since it is a lever, it is similar to the Hammer Strength machines.  It definitely would be lighter then a free standing squat, plus you don't have to balance the weight.... but DAMN 480 is a lot of weight no matter how you slice it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice workout GW!   I'm sure you could get up 95's for 6


I know he could .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks JD  


what ya doing up so early ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> yeah I've seen them but damn they are expensive


About $500 here where I live. I used to own a pair and I loved them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.gymcor.com/lesq.html

We have one of those things at my gym and I hate it! LOL. Felt heavier than real squats IMO. More power to you Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.gymcor.com/lesq.html
> 
> We have one of those things at my gym and I hate it! LOL. Felt heavier than real squats IMO. More power to you Gary!


LOL , Thanks Rock.  When I win the lottery I'll check into those Db'S. The ones Boxflex makes looks cool.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

*cardio day !!! *

*Am And Pm !  get this fat off me !!  *


----------



## Velvet (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL , Thanks Rock.  When I win the lottery I'll check into those Db'S. The ones Boxflex makes looks cool.


I haven't seen the boxflex ones. 

You don't need to win the lottery, just do some modeling- you'll have the money in no time


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the boxflex ones.
> 
> You don't need to win the lottery, just do some modeling- you'll have the money in no time


Mo*dE**li*N*g ??* What you talkin bout Willis ?  

Bowflex/nautilus http://www.fitfaq.com/2004/11/bowflex-select-tech-dumbbells.html


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

Gary said:
			
		

>





			
				VELVET said:
			
		

>


That's a good return on your kisses!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a good return on your kisses!


She's worth it!  but I have gotten more than that at one time and vice versa.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 12, 2005)

Whoo-Whoooooo.  Howdy GW.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Mo*dE**li*N*g ??* What you talkin bout Willis ?
> 
> Bowflex/nautilus http://www.fitfaq.com/2004/11/bowflex-select-tech-dumbbells.html


That looks cool but with the other ones you get more lbs for less money. And yeah modeling. You could be the model guy for Rob's Anabolic Matrix or something


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Gary,

How's it going? Stopping by to wish you a great day!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Whoo-Whoooooo. Howdy GW.


Sup Bone ?  Wher ya been ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That looks cool but with the other ones you get more lbs for less money. And yeah modeling. You could be the model guy for Rob's Anabolic Matrix or something


 

 Have you started meds already !  LOL   But thanks!   Oh or did you mean the before pic guy ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> How's it going? Stopping by to wish you a great day!


Hi Diana,

Thanks, if it wasn't so rainy it would be a great day .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.gymcor.com/lesq.html
> 
> We have one of those things at my gym and I hate it! LOL. Felt heavier than real squats IMO. More power to you Gary!


Well there you go.  I trust Rock's opinion.... you DA MAN Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Well there you go. I trust Rock's opinion.... you DA MAN Gary


Thanks JD ! And I'm sure Rock appreciates the trust you show in him.  You know he thinks we pick on him  ( and we do ) but he is a great guy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

*Weather Report :*

yesterday was 60's a little sun peeked out a little rain too. Today its freexing rain !! WTF !!!! 
Tsunami's, earthquakes, freezing rain! The end is near ! 





*the end is near*






Oh well , I'm still gonna go out and work back/traps


----------



## Velvet (Jan 13, 2005)

Mornin Gary Bear, looks like you got the same weather we had yesterday...and NOW it's raining inbetween sunny bursts   Crazy 'winter'.  How are you today?


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 13, 2005)

Good morning,

Rain or snow ain't fun when you have too much of either one. Here in Calgary, the weather changes constantly so it makes it unpredictable. I hope today gets better for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Girls  

Doing good ! just finished a good back wo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Where's it at?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Where's it at?


Coming up !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

*Max OT - Back/Traps 1-13-05*

*DB rows -*
35 x 12
35 x 10
40 x 6
50 x 3
65 x 1
3 sets 100 x 6 *PR*
I know , I know, The program calls for BB rows but I don't like those because no support. So I don't do them  

*V bar pulldowns -*
150 x 6
160 x 6
First time doing these with this grip.

*Weighted pullups -*
2 sets 50 x 4
stay with this weight until I can get 6 
First time doing weighted pullups. Usually do chins.

*Seated cable rows - NG.*
235 x 6 *PR*

*Rack deads - *
315 x 6
325 x 6 *PR*

*BB shrugs - *
325 x 6 *PR*
Had 325 on the bar from rack deads so just thought I'd try it 

*Notes:*
All Ri's were 2 min except for weighted puullups , went 3 min on them . 30 min wo.

good workout! I think I can heavier on rack deads and db rows for sure .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Great w/o Gary! 100lb DB Rows, I couldn't even pick those up LOL! All around a nice heavy w/o!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2005)

Look at all those PR's!!  Nice


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

I need prune juice.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary! 100lb DB Rows, I couldn't even pick those up LOL! All around a nice heavy w/o!


Thanks Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Look at all those PR's!! Nice


YM , thanks man


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I need prune juice.


Jake , 

with all your problems you mean to tell me that you are constipated too !


Thanks !


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Prune juice is good for constipation?  Learn somethin' new every day.  I just want PR's like that.. you know, when I go to the gym


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Prune juice is good for constipation? Learn somethin' new every day. I just want PR's like that.. you know, when I go to the gym


you have to go to the gym to get PR's ?    Oh hell yes, my wife eats prunes like crazy sometimes for that problem.  I of course don't need it  

Heal up dammit and get to the gym !!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Im healed enough to go.. I just dont feel like it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im healed enough to go.. I just dont feel like it


WHAT !!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Refer to post #1300


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Refer to post #1300


Just cos patrick says you don't like to work out ? LOL you are


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

P is my hero.  What he says goes lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

Strong wo across the board.  I used to love BB rows, but I agree they put your back in a bad position.  DBs are much better. Your seated rows are impressive and to follow them with rack pulls and shrugs?  Damn


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Strong wo across the board. I used to love BB rows, but I agree they put your back in a bad position. DBs are much better. Your seated rows are impressive and to follow them with rack pulls and shrugs? Damn


Thanks JD !

Sometimes I think it's all a dream.  LOL  It's sometimes hard to beleive I'm stronger now than when I was younger and just basically in better shape even though I use to play about every sport back then .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *DB rows -*
> 35 x 12
> 35 x 10
> 40 x 6
> ...




Damn dude nice workout!! I'm jealous.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hey Matt  *

*Thanks !*


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

Gary said:
			
		

> *Notes:
> *All Ri's were 2 min except for weighted puullups , went 3 min on them . 30 min wo.


Wuss..... 



			
				Gary... again said:
			
		

> *Rack deads -
> *315 x 6
> 325 x 6 *PR*


Freaki'n awesome


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear, very impressive workout buddy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Wuss.....
> 
> 
> Freaki'n awesome


I know , My RI's are puny compared to yours   Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear, very impressive workout buddy!


TGIF  Gorgeous !!!!  Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

Gary thats one hell of a heavy w/o.  You back must have been screamin after that!  PR's are through the roof!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 14, 2005)

So? Do you attribute these PB's in part to your new training program?  I know I do


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gary thats one hell of a heavy w/o. You back must have been screamin after that! PR's are through the roof!!!


Hey DB  

Thanks , that was one of my more enjoyable wo's


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So? Do you attribute these PB's in part to your new training program? I know I do


Welll, yes and no.  I'm sure I would have eventually gotten to the same place no matter what "program" I use .  I think the only reason I have done P/RR/S and now Max OT is some of the thinking has been done for me ( a.k.a. I'm lazy LOL ). 
I think I will do this through the middle of April at least Then I will re-evaulate my goals and decide whther to try something completely new, Max OT , P/RR/S or just go back to making up my own stuff . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

*Max OT - Biceps / abs  1-14-05*

*BB curl - straight bar*
55 x 12
55 x 10
75 x 6
85 x 3
95 x 1
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 5
Last 2 reps on each set of 110 had too much swing to suit me. Stick with 110 until i get 6 good ones. But reps were up over last time.

*Db Hammer curls- *
60 x 4 *PR*
60 x 4
Stick with 60 until get 2 sets x 6 reps

*EZ bar curls -*
100 x 6
increase next time

*Lying knee raises -*
55 x 15
55 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 120 x 10 
need to increase next time 

*Notes:*

2 min. wussy RI's on all exercises
35 min. wo 

*You choose !!*
This morning when i went out to turn the heat on in the gym it was 28 F. an hour later when I went out to workout it was 32 F and when I finished it was 37 F in the gym .





Dedicated *click here*

 Crazy  *click here*

 




LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dedicated *click here*
> 
> Crazy  *click here*
> 
> ...


    

Wow gw thats some w/o there...bet your bi's were KILLIN ya after that!  Those are some nice #'s man!

GW don't be modest...you can say it your one bad mofo and no routine can change that...you animal you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, that's some serious weight Gary! Nice curls and strength.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow gw thats some w/o there...bet your bi's were KILLIN ya after that! Those are some nice #'s man!
> 
> GW don't be modest...you can say it your one bad mofo and no routine can change that...you animal you!


I am the last person anyone would ever consider to be a bad mofo  in any sense of the word ! LOL 

But thanks DB ! I might have to print this and hang it on the wall


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's some serious weight Gary! Nice curls and strength.


Thanks Rock 'ol buddy !  Have a great weekend


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

I hate workin bi's (not like legs... different) the amount of shear pain from doin them...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I am the last person anyone would ever consider to be a bad mofo  in any sense of the word ! LOL


Na.... you are an old mofo.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Na.... you are an old mofo.....


Hey !!!!  Well  you got half of it right  !


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

What..... your just a mofo.....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What..... your just a mofo.....


Depends on who you ask I guess.  My first wife calls me Asshole , I'm not sure what my second wife calls me but i doubt it's "mofo" . LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Big boy.....??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Big boy.....??


When we were married , YES !  But seriuosly the 2nd one is my favorite ex ! LOL lOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 14, 2005)

Ohhhhh


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey...Looks like the workout are going good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> But seriuosly the 2nd one is my favorite ex ! LOL lOL


        

This makes you sound like you had 15ex wives LOL...don't know why I thought it was so funny but when I read it I was cracking up!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey...Looks like the workout are going good. Keep up the good work!


Hey Bear ,

thanks and welcome to my journal !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This makes you sound like you had 15ex wives LOL...don't know why I thought it was so funny but when I read it I was cracking up!!!


DB,
just 2 ex's ( crosses fingers ) At least that split was "cordial".  I laugh about too.   I crack up everytime I think about my first ex ... she remarried and after a year or so found out he was GAY !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

*1-15-05*

Just for grins and giggles went back through this journal this morning. It was the first journal I started when I joined IM.

I've made some good strength gains in all exercises but here are my "best" improvements:
.........................Jan 04 ...............................................Jan 05
Shrugs ............... 195 x 6 ............................................325 x 6
Ez bar curls ..........70 x 6 .............................................100 x 6
Seated BB Press.....120 x 6 ...........................................160 x 4
Triceps Pressdown ..65 x 6 ............................................100x 4
WG pulldowns ........130 x 6 ...........................................175 x 4
Seated rows ........175 x 6 ............................................235 x 6
Bench .................185 x 6 ............................................255 x 4
Squats ................185 x 6 (free weights).........................480 x 6 (LSM)

Thats all well and good but I sure would like to put on some size too. Nothing spectacular, just something bigger than I am and have been. My body measurements haven't changed all that much in the past year (except when i did the bulk ) But thats ok , my goal is a 6 pack by 4-16-05. After that who knows !!!!!

OH ! I lost 3 lbs this past week  All due to 5 sessions of Max OT cardio this week, since I haven't changed my diet since I started back up after the holidays ! Will do a more complete weigh/measure next weekend .


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2005)

hey! Nice progression, Gary!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just for grins and giggles went back through this journal this morning. It was the first journal I started when I joined IM.
> 
> I've made some good strength gains in all exercises but here are my "best" improvements:
> .........................Jan 04 ...............................................Jan 05
> ...



WOW!!   Those are some HUGE gains!!

Soooooooooooo.............you lose weight by doing cardio      Maybe I should try that


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! Nice progression, Gary!


Thanks Burner !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> WOW!! Those are some HUGE gains!!
> 
> Soooooooooooo.............you lose weight by doing cardio  Maybe I should try that


YM ,
Thanks man !  I guess thats how its done


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Those are awesome gains Gary!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes i must chime in and say well done mofo


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Those are awesome gains Gary!


Thanks Mr. Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i must chime in and say well done mofo


Thanks for chiming in Riss , you mofo !  LOL   

 

Thank ya very much !


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

LOL I need to dig up my old stats and measurements and compare them


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i must chime in and say well done mofo


You stole my word...  

Hey gary those are some awsome gains my man...your an animal LOL.  I can't wait to see you on a bulk...I think its long ever due heh...all this dieting you been doing and all.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't listen to him Gary he's just jealous your not fat like him


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> LOL I need to dig up my old stats and measurements and compare them


That would be very interesting


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Gary!!

How are ya???  I am still alive, quite well actually, I just came back from the Domican Republic.    I need to get back in the gym, I laid around tanning and drinking rum for a week.       

Those are some awesome gains Babe...  my bench is still , BUT I think it's my arms rather than my chest.  I am gonna work on them harder.

How are you????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You stole my word...
> 
> Hey gary those are some awsome gains my man...your an animal LOL. I can't wait to see you on a bulk...I think its long ever due heh...all this dieting you been doing and all.


Hey DB,

Another bulk will be a while.  After I get my 6pack I think I will go into a maintenance mode during most of the spring /summer ( got to show off ya know !  LOL ) then I will do a another bulk but try to be a lot cleaner than last time. which will probably be easier to do this time.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You stole my word...
> 
> Hey gary those are some awsome gains my man...your an animal LOL.  I can't wait to see you on a bulk...I think its long ever due heh...all this dieting you been doing and all.


You are cutting already???  Should I be??  I better check with GP...  
Hi DB!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him Gary he's just jealous your not fat like him


Better watch out Riss !  That boy can fight better than he can eat !!!! LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey GAry did you see MY post??  You are ignoring me...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are cutting already??? Should I be?? I better check with GP...
> Hi DB!!


OMG !!!!!!! 

I almost had a heartattack when I saw that avi !!!!  CYNDI !!!!  Where have you been beautiful ?  I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say  WE MISS YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey GAry did you see MY post?? You are ignoring me...


I'd have to be 6 ft. under to ignore you !!!!!!  Hi Baby !!!!  Are you teasing us today with your presence or are you going to be around more often ?  PLEASE ! PLEASE ! PRETTY PLEASE !


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

I wrote you a post.. but I dont think you saw it, I have been on vacation.  I am going to teh gym now.. I will write you more later.  I missed you too!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'd have to be 6 ft. under to ignore you !!!!!!  Hi Baby !!!!  Are you teasing us today with your presence or are you going to be around more often ?  PLEASE ! PLEASE ! PRETTY PLEASE !


OK now I feel better.  I will be around more I promise!!  MArch 6th is rapidly approaching!  

BTW I took my avi in Domican republic.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!
> 
> How are ya??? I am still alive, quite well actually, I just came back from the Domican Republic.  I need to get back in the gym, I laid around tanning and drinking rum for a week.
> 
> ...


Found it !!!!!!  Damn page changes !  LOL   WOW ! Now that sounds like a GREAT TIME !!!!!!!!!  

Good idea about training the arms to up your bench.  I'm sure my tricep strength has a lOT to do with my meager bench press .  LOL 

I am great and am doing even better now that I've heard from you . I thought you had totally abandoned me/us !

Welcome back Sexy !  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK now I feel better. I will be around more I promise!! MArch 6th is rapidly approaching!
> 
> BTW I took my avi in Domican republic.


Any "other" pics you could share with ME to get me through until the next time you visit ? !!!!!!!!!!!  Heehee Can't blame a guy for trying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Morning Gary, Happy Sunday


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary, Happy Sunday


Hey Rock ! 
Top of the Mornin' to ya !  




Always a good morning when you get visited by All of IM's best people


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Awww, thanks  And I can see that smilie  Any workout today? And quick question, did you read all of the Max OT information. One of the things that he espouses is to cheat on exercises. To put natural momentum into the exercises to reduce injury. Do you do that and what do you think about that?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him Gary he's just jealous your not fat like him


Real funny...we'll see...you wait till the day and we'll see who is fat.  See now I just need to look better then you did for your comp riss......j/k I love ya riss



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Another bulk will be a while.  After I get my 6pack I think I will go into a maintenance mode during most of the spring /summer ( got to show off ya know !  LOL ) then I will do a another bulk but try to be a lot cleaner than last time. which will probably be easier to do this time.


Sounds like exactly what I'm going to do.  I think the clean bulk will def be easier...everyone goes through the big sloppy bulk but those get boring after a while.  How much are yous hooting to put on or are ya playing it day to day?



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are cutting already???  Should I be??  I better check with GP...
> Hi DB!!


Heya you...long time no see.  Sounds like you had a great time in DR.  But to fully appreciate how good of a time it was we need more pics(preferably with you in em  )

Don't sweat the bench...I'd def say train the tri's and back to strengthen them up some.  Benching has a lot more to do with everything else ratehr then the chest.

Yes I'm cutting already...have been for a while.  I was coming down from 20-22% bodyfat unlike most who maintainat 10-12% around here so I needed to start sooner.   



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Better watch out Riss !  That boy can fight better than he can eat !!!! LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Mornin Riss...just stoppin in to say hi before work!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks  And I can see that smilie  Any workout today? And quick question, *did you read all of the Max OT information. One of the things that he espouses is to cheat on exercises. To put natural momentum into the exercises to reduce injury. Do you do that and what do you think about that?*


HMMMMMMMM.. I think I remember that now that you mention it . I see no problem with natural momentum ( which, now that I think of it, is more like what I do than actual cheating ) I do not like to CHEAT , aka actually focus on swinging a weight to get it up or something of that nature.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

DB,



> Sounds like exactly what I'm going to do. I think the clean bulk will def be easier...everyone goes through the big sloppy bulk but those get boring after a while. How much are yous hooting to put on or are ya playing it day to day?


Just playing it by sight !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

*Max OT - Chest /abs - 1-16-05*

*BB Incline bench press - *
105 x 12
105 x 10
125 x 6
150 x 3
170 x 1
185 x 6
195 x 6
205 x 4
Start with 200 on working sets next time

*Db bench press -*
85 x 4 
85 x 3
80 x 5
First time using Oly db's
Damn ! 80's went up so easy last week !  But I did go up 10 to 30 lbs on incline bench so that might have something to do with it.

*Dips -*
2 sets 70 x 6

*Lying knee raises - *
2 sets 55 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 125 x 10

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on warm ups
3 min RI's on everything else except abs
1 min RI's on abs

Today was supposed to be legs but my mind wasn't up to that  so went with chest and abs .  Had some family problems ( my son ) on my mind and need ALL my concentration when I do legs.  The family problem was resolved during my workout so I should get legs done tomorrow. Never done legs at 5:30 am though ! That will be an adventure !!!!!  thats why I do them on Sunday , I don't have to get up early


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey everyone watch out a new powerhouse is in town    Lookin good man.

Yea I wouldn't worry about those 80's...when ever you go heavier on the lift before that second one ussually goes lower...Just think you were so exhausted and you still got those numbers!  Nice dips to man!  I think I may do some tomorrow for a superset w/ bench.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Great w/o! Yeah, don't sweat the 85's. You increased your incline bench, PLUS added 10 lbs to your DB bench. Pretty great Gary!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice chest w/o Gaz, Simple and big


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey everyone watch out a new powerhouse is in town  Lookin good man.
> 
> Yea I wouldn't worry about those 80's...when ever you go heavier on the lift before that second one ussually goes lower...Just think you were so exhausted and you still got those numbers! Nice dips to man! I think I may do some tomorrow for a superset w/ bench.


Hey DB,

Thanks man . Did ya check out Riss's new avi ?  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! Yeah, don't sweat the 85's. You increased your incline bench, PLUS added 10 lbs to your DB bench. Pretty great Gary!


Thanks Rock !  How's Monday going so far ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice chest w/o Gaz, Simple and big


Thanks ! Thats me... simple and big !  LOL   Cool avi !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

Not bad. Back from w/o and getting ready for first day at new job. A bit nervous, I start at 9 and my first meal is at 10, whoops.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't sweat the DB press.   Next time start with the DB press so you can guage your strength better


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Luck Rock !!!

Thanks YM !


No legs today either ( unless I feel like it this evening HAH ! ) probably no wo at all today. Didn't do legs yesterday cos a family issues with my son but that doesn't even compare to what I found out about my son-in-law this morning. While drinking my coffee and surfing the internet I found some very disturbing information. No I didn't go looking for it . It was purely fate I guess. Now I've been sitting here wondering what to do with the information. I know my step-daughter knows her husband did some time but I'm wondering if she knows why . My guess is NO , at least not completely. And I know my wife is going to freak IF/WHEN I tell her. So I don't know whether to tell her or not.  My stomach is all knotted up and I have a blurry vision headache . Damn Information Highway !!!!!!!!  Trying to cram in as much research as I can before the wife gets up . better get going .  Here's hoping you guys havea better day than I'm having!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2005)

That Gary Dude. said:
			
		

> First time using Oly db's
> Damn ! 80's went up so easy last week ! But I did go up 10 to 30 lbs on incline bench so that might have something to do with it.


I love DB's.  I think I need a spot to go any heavier though


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just for grins and giggles went back through this journal this morning. It was the first journal I started when I joined IM.
> 
> I've made some good strength gains in all exercises but here are my "best" improvements:
> .........................Jan 04 ...............................................Jan 05
> ...




Holy crap Gary Bear, you're one bad MOFO


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Luck Rock !!!
> 
> Thanks YM !
> 
> ...


Holy crap Gary, that sucks. I wish I could help you but you gotta do what you feel is right. Good luck and hope all work out well.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

Yike Gary, PM me if you wanna vent


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap Gary Bear, you're one bad MOFO


Thanks for making me laugh !  And thanks for the offer


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Gary, that sucks. I wish I could help you but you gotta do what you feel is right. Good luck and hope all work out well.


Thanks Rock , appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, That went better than I thought it would  Not great but better than I thought !   At least i have it off my shoulders , but it's still on my mind .


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

Hope it all works out. 

What are your thoughts on something like this Gary ... this is very interesting?  If it were you who had a record, would you tell friends/family?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

Good workout on Chest there Gary.
I hope your family problems get sorted out. It sucks having that sort of Sh!t on your mind all the time.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hope it all works out.
> 
> What are your thoughts on something like this Gary ... this is very interesting? If it were you who had a record, would you tell friends/family?


Very good question NT . HMMMMM ...In this particular instance i think I would . otherwise peoples imaginations would run wild and possibly make things worse.  I don't know the exact charge and thats exactly why my mind ran wild.  Its good that the info is available I guess , but unless you do a background check or confront the person you won't know anything but generalities ( at least with this type of offense) The State patrol website were i found his name/address just listed everyone under a general heading.

Family and freinds definetly.  Are you suppose to tell employers ? I don't remember. Probably .

I'm sure it's not the worse case scenario becuase of other things going on in their lives but its something that they will have to live with the rest of their lives. Heck of a price to pay for one mistake ! 

I probably over-reacted and was more worried about how my wife would take it than me but she handled it well, very well . She will be seeing them in a couple of days and will probably say something to our daughter to clear it up for our own sake.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Good workout on Chest there Gary.
> I hope your family problems get sorted out. It sucks having that sort of Sh!t on your mind all the time.


Hey Matt ,

Thanks !  
The family stuff just seems to go in spurts , thank goodness.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Very good question NT . HMMMMM ...In this particular instance i think I would . otherwise peoples imaginations would run wild and possibly make things worse.  I don't know the exact charge and thats exactly why my mind ran wild.  Its good that the info is available I guess , but unless you do a background check or confront the person you won't know anything but generalities ( at least with this type of offense) The State patrol website were i found his name/address just listed everyone under a general heading.
> 
> Family and freinds definetly.  Are you suppose to tell employers ? I don't remember. Probably .
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that your wife took it as well as she did.  I would be interested to find out your step-daughter's reaction to the upcoming news.  If you think she knew that her husband did time, do you not think she would have asked why?  Did he tell her or do you think she found out by some other means?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that your wife took it as well as she did. I would be interested to find out your step-daughter's reaction to the upcoming news. If you think she knew that her husband did time, do you not think she would have asked why? Did he tell her or do you think she found out by some other means?


I'm sure he told her about the jail time just don't know how exact he was.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm sure he told her about the jail time just don't know how exact he was.



If they have discussed it at all, I'm sure she knows the whole story.  No one is going to just accept 'I've done time' and not get all the details.  Your daughter is likely a smart cookie (like her daddy) and knows what she's doing.  Not all people with records are degenerates...we all make mistakes and have to pay for them.  Now if he's a murderer, nix that statement and hunt the MOFO down!    Open a can of whoop ass on him Gary you bad MOFO


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good Luck Rock !!!
> 
> Thanks YM !
> 
> ...



    YIKES!!  EMail me if you wanna chat....  good luck Hun.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

Since you said he is 'listed' I think I know what he did.  That sucks.

I cant believe how many posts you get in here.. whores


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Gary!
Nice work on the chest!
I am sure you were tapped after your inclines. 
Sorry to hear about what u are going thru. My brother is the 'black sheep' in my family.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Gary, if you want to talk about it... PM me man.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> If they have discussed it at all, I'm sure she knows the whole story. No one is going to just accept 'I've done time' and not get all the details. Your daughter is likely a smart cookie (like her daddy) and knows what she's doing. Not all people with records are degenerates...we all make mistakes and have to pay for them. Now if he's a murderer, nix that statement and hunt the MOFO down!  Open a can of whoop ass on him Gary you bad MOFO


Thats part of the problem, she is like her dad ( i'm her step -dad )  I agree all people with records are not degenerates and he seems lieka nice guy even though they almost didn't get married and they almost split shiortly after . Lot of problems due their past lives . 

But anyway I'm sure it will work out. Thanks Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YIKES!! EMail me if you wanna chat.... good luck Hun.


Thanks Cyndi !  You're a sweetheart


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Since you said he is 'listed' I think I know what he did. That sucks.
> 
> I cant believe how many posts you get in here.. whores


Thats the problem. They just lump all kinds of offenses into one catergory .

The  more whores the merrier


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!
> Nice work on the chest!
> I am sure you were tapped after your inclines.
> Sorry to hear about what u are going thru. My brother is the 'black sheep' in my family.


Thanks Burner ! 

I think you are right !   

Every familar has one  or  two !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, if you want to talk about it... PM me man.


Thanks JD ! I appreciate it    We'll see how it goes wednesday .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey gw sorry to hear about this.  Hope everything is working out OK.  I hate these kinds of situations...caught between a rock and a hard place.  Its never fun but I'm sure it will all work out.  Just be strong...we are here for support if ya need.  Not sure if ya need a young guys perspective but if ya do...I'm your man!

Hey just for the record I'm the balck sheep of my family...no one likes it but me!  I enjoy it alot but then again no one in my family cares LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey gw sorry to hear about this. Hope everything is working out OK. I hate these kinds of situations...caught between a rock and a hard place. Its never fun but I'm sure it will all work out. Just be strong...we are here for support if ya need. Not sure if ya need a young guys perspective but if ya do...I'm your man!
> 
> Hey just for the record I'm the balck sheep of my family...no one likes it but me! I enjoy it alot but then again no one in my family cares LOL.


Hey Blacksheep ,

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

*Max OT cardio 1-18-05*

Did Max oT cardio last  and this morning. And will probably do it again this evening !!!!!!   I'm on a mission


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2005)

holy crapoli Gary Bear, how long are you doing each session for, the 16 mins?  Are you making in harder everytime as they specify?  What do you do for your cardio?  Run?


----------



## Paynne (Jan 18, 2005)

Sucks to hear about your troubles.  I have teenagers so I know where you're coming from    I had considered not telling my wife about the most recent issue but then she ended up taking it way better than me. Life goes on.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> holy crapoli Gary Bear, how long are you doing each session for, the 16 mins? Are you making in harder everytime as they specify? What do you do for your cardio? Run?


Yup . 2 min wu , 16 mins as hard as i can , 2 min cool down

I try to go farther each time until i hit a plateau, then I increase the resistance and start the process all over . I'm using a magnetic resistance bike . I wore out 2 treadmills when I was doing HIIT cardio a year or so ago . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Sucks to hear about your troubles. I have teenagers so I know where you're coming from  I had considered not telling my wife about the most recent issue but then she ended up taking it way better than me. Life goes on.


Hey Stranger  

Yes it does ! Thats a good thing !


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Gary,

I'm sorry to hear about your family issue. You can only tell your wife about this situation when you understand and everything is clear to you. All I can say is, think positive! 

Your workouts are fabulous, btw! When did you start MAX-OT Cardio? It's amazing how you can do 5 sessions in a week.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Gazza, what up?? How things?? Have you finished cutting or are you still going...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> record I'm the balck sheep of my family.


balk sheep? Is that a Mediterranean sheep of some kind?


'Morning, G!
How's things?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Did Max oT cardio last  and this morning. And will probably do it again this evening !!!!!!   I'm on a mission


Your are a cardio machine!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your family issue. You can only tell your wife about this situation when you understand and everything is clear to you. All I can say is, think positive!
> 
> Your workouts are fabulous, btw! When did you start MAX-OT Cardio? It's amazing how you can do 5 sessions in a week.


Hi Diana,

Thanks.

I started max OT about 4 weeks ago.  It amazes me too. It only takes a few minutes and my legs are burning and I start to talk myself into stopping or reducing the resistance or both !  But so far I have toughed it out and not given in once !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gazza, what up?? How things?? Have you finished cutting or are you still going...


G'Day Riss,

Doing good, sitting drinking coffee , surfing the net and getting ready to go out and do back /traps . Still cutting. Got aways to go . Takes awhile when you average a pound a week. I'm a slow MOFO


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> balk sheep? Is that a Mediterranean sheep of some kind?
> 
> 
> 'Morning, G!
> How's things?


Hey Burner ,

Is it balck or balk ?  I can't remember when it comes to mediterranean sheep  
If your gonna make fun of DB's spelling you shouldn't misspell it also  

Doing good !  how about you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Your are a cardio machine!


Got to be. Want look like the ab master, a.k.a. Riss


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Cardio King!!!! What's up good buddy?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cardio King!!!! What's up good buddy?


Hey Rock ,
just finished back/traps !  Now it's time to hit the shower.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup . 2 min wu , 16 mins as hard as i can , 2 min cool down
> 
> I try to go farther each time until i hit a plateau, then I increase the resistance and start the process all over . I'm using a magnetic resistance bike . I wore out 2 treadmills when I was doing HIIT cardio a year or so ago . LOL



  You go!  The bike is the one piece of equipment I don't like..too boring and I dont like not using my arms   Now mountain biking is a whole nother story 

What up today Gary Bear?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Diana,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I started max OT about 4 weeks ago.  It amazes me too. It only takes a few minutes and my legs are burning and I start to talk myself into stopping or reducing the resistance or both !  But so far I have toughed it out and not given in once !



  That's my guy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's my guy!


Thanks Sweetheart  



Did back/traps , heading for work  . It's a long walk across the street !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Sweetheart
> 
> 
> 
> Did back/traps , heading for work  . It's a long walk across the street !



So let me get this straight..your gym is IN your house and your work is across the street?  So do you every leave home?  


 

Now that's convenience!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight..your gym is IN your house and your work is across the street? So do you every leave home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every chance I get !! Especially on weekends


----------



## dianas05 (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Diana,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I started max OT about 4 weeks ago.  It amazes me too. It only takes a few minutes and my legs are burning and I start to talk myself into stopping or reducing the resistance or both !  But so far I have toughed it out and not given in once !



Good morning,

That must be a great feeling to have it over with at the end. I know it's always in your mind to give up when your body can actually still go...it's good you're not given in. Keep it up!

Where have you gotten the whole description on how to do MAX-OT cardio? From they're website? Well, I'm off to work...have a wonderful day!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner ,
> 
> Is it balck or balk ?  I can't remember when it comes to mediterranean sheep
> If your gonna make fun of DB's spelling you shouldn't misspell it also


Gees first they take my words...now they make fun of me for my spelling...I just can't win   

But yes you are correct I'm a horrible speller...not my strong point.  And if I'm not mistaken the second I started to proof read that my tones went over for a working structure fire...just hit send lol!  

Thats it Burner...I'm out to get ya know!  




















Don't think I'm letting you slide GW....your on my list to


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees first they take my words...now they make fun of me for my spelling...I just can't win
> 
> But yes you are correct I'm a horrible speller...not my strong point. And if I'm not mistaken the second I started to proof read that my tones went over for a working structure fire...just hit send lol!
> 
> ...


Hey ! I may not of looked like it but I was defending you    Or am I on the list for some other reason ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

dianas05 said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> That must be a great feeling to have it over with at the end. I know it's always in your mind to give up when your body can actually still go...it's good you're not given in. Keep it up!
> 
> Where have you gotten the whole description on how to do MAX-OT cardio? From they're website? Well, I'm off to work...have a wonderful day!


Diana,
here is a link to the website http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/login.asp  You have to join but it is free.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

*Max OT - Back/traps  1-19-05*

*DB Rows -*
35 x 12
35 x 10
40 x 6
55 x 3
65 x 1
3 sets 110 x 6 *PR*
I can go a little heavier with out losing form I think .

*V bar pulldowns - *
2 sets 165 x 6
Still don't have myself set up right for this one I think 
Anyway it was heavier than last time .

*Weighted Pullups - *
2 sets 50 x 4
Only 4 , but four good ones.  Stick with this until I can get 6 good ones

*Seated rows - *
240 x 6 *PR*
Form and rom starting to go . stick with this until get 6 real good ones.

*Rack deads - *
325 x 6
335 x 6 *PR*

*BB Shrugs - *
335 x 5 *PR*

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on everything
40 min Wo. 

Max OT cardio in Pm.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 19, 2005)

Whoooooooooohoooooooooo, look at them PR's Gary Bear   Yer a cardio freak..do you do it everyday now like me?  Should I give you my cardio queen crown now?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Whoooooooooohoooooooooo, look at them PR's Gary Bear  Yer a cardio freak..do you do it everyday now like me? Should I give you my cardio queen crown now?


Thanks Velvet , 
but you can keep the crown. how about a scepter ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright GW...I'll give ya that one...thought it was another cheap shot LOL.  But burner...I'm not done with him yet  

Damn Gary thats an awsome back w/o...look at all those PR's!!  Thats some awsome pulling you done did there.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sick shrugs gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice PR's Gary! So how many times a week are you doing Max OT?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Alright GW...I'll give ya that one...thought it was another cheap shot LOL. But burner...I'm not done with him yet
> 
> Damn Gary thats an awsome back w/o...look at all those PR's!! Thats some awsome pulling you done did there.


Thanks DB , 

I'm just lucky I guess.  No injuries in the past 2+ years  to keep me from working out , eating clean and not missing more than a handful of wo's during the year pays off I guess.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sick shrugs gary


Hey Luke , 
How the hell are ya ?

Thanks !  Think I'm getting real close to my limit though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice PR's Gary! So how many times a week are you doing Max OT?


Thanks Mr. Rock !

I end up doing Max OT Cardio 5 times a week . I try not to do it the day before legs, Definetly not the same day as legs and try not to do it the day after legs either( but I have on occasion ) .  So 3 days I do it in the pm and one day I do no weights but do cardio in am and pm .


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey there Gary!!  How's everthing?????


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary!! How's everthing?????


Everything is just like you !  Looking good !


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 19, 2005)

Aww so sweet!!  Awesome workouts BTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Aww so sweet!! Awesome workouts BTW!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Gorgeous


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Everything is just like you !  Looking good !





			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Gorgeous



Does your wife know your saying these things... ...you better be picking up the slack at home and rubbing her feet or something


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Does your wife know your saying these things... ...you better be picking up the slack at home and rubbing her feet or something


Wel, lets just say she knows how I am  and there is no slack at home


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Did Max oT cardio last  and this morning. And will probably do it again this evening !!!!!!   I'm on a mission


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning, G!
do some for me, would ya! That would be...super!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Morning, G!
> do some for me, would ya! That would be...super!


Burner 'ol buddy , if it worked that way i would definetly be paying someone else to do mine


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn..well, tried..


----------



## Velvet (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear   How cold is that gym today


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn..well, tried..


Yes you did !!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear  How cold is that gym today


Morning Sweetness, 

OOPS  hope DB didn't see that    Man , who moved the smilie all around !  LOL

It was 38 f when I went out  and turned on the heat should be close to 50 when I go out there in about 10-15 min.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

*Max OT - Shoulders/Tri's  1-20-05*

*Seated Db Press - *
25 x 12
25 x 10
35 x 6
40 x 3
50 x 1
3 sets of 65 x 6 
Got all 3 sets this time  

*Seated BB press -*
2 sets 160 x 5
Just can't get that 6th one yet  

*Standing side laterals -*
2 sets 30 x 6

*Trceps extensions - *
2 sets 80 x 4 
I don't like this exercise, hurts my elbows . Will be looking for a new exercise for next wo . 

*Cable Pushdowns - *
95 x 6
100 x 6 *PR *
Finally ! LOL

*1 arm Db extensions -*
30 x 6 

*Notes: -*
2 min RI's on everything except working sets on Db press and BB press
40 min wo
PM cardio 
Got a weigh/measure day coming up this Saturday


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Definition SLOWLY coming back ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

One more


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

scary gary said:
			
		

> *Trceps extensions -
> *2 sets 80 x 4
> I don't like this exercise, hurts my elbows . Will be looking for a new exercise for next wo .


are you using an ez bar?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dang, G! u re putting up 160 AFTER you do DB mil press! 
and the guns are looking solid!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Gary

Chris and I just checked out your guns.... he wants to know if you are a MOPAR?    

Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetness,
> 
> OOPS  hope DB didn't see that    Man , who moved the smilie all around !  LOL
> 
> It was 38 f when I went out  and turned on the heat should be close to 50 when I go out there in about 10-15 min.


   

Awsome w/o GW...strong set of shoulders ya got there!!  What type of tri ext are you doing that hurt your elbows....french press's?  Much congrats on the pushdowns finally got the big 100!!

Your arms are lookin awsome man...def got it back!  Looks like your dedication is paying off for ya once again!  Keep it up!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that supposed to be a 'super b'?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 20, 2005)

Impressive pics Gary. What is the measurement on those Cannons??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 20, 2005)

Your tris are impressive!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> are you using an ez bar?


I have one but not using it for tri extensions , Would it be better if I did ?  This is what I'm using now


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Dang, G! u re putting up 160 AFTER you do DB mil press!
> and the guns are looking solid!


Hey Burner  

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary
> 
> Chris and I just checked out your guns.... he wants to know if you are a MOPAR?
> 
> Looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Cyndi !  Yes I am a MOPAR nut !!!!!  I wish I had my website back up you could see all the hot 60's and 70's Mopars I've had in the past 7-8 years. Sweet !!!  Right now I have a 69 Super Bee (hence the tat ) a 61 Valiant ( wifes' car ) and a dodge pick up ( the ram tat ) > Don't tell anybody I also have a 82 Porsche and a 25th anniversary vette


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o GW...strong set of shoulders ya got there!! What type of tri ext are you doing that hurt your elbows....french press's? Much congrats on the pushdowns finally got the big 100!!
> 
> Your arms are lookin awsome man...def got it back! Looks like your dedication is paying off for ya once again! Keep it up!!


Hey DB,

Thanks Man !  Yeah French presses , those damn French !  LOL  Those are the culprits . If I use a Db with 2 hands I like that better than the bar I'm using .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be a 'super b'?


Why yes it is Jake !  Good eye !  What kind of tat you gonna get when you're in the big house with Bubba ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Impressive pics Gary. What is the measurement on those Cannons??


Matt,

 Those cannons measured a whopping 15.5 " 2 weeks ago


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your tris are impressive!!


Thanks YM but I do hope to do even better . But don't we all


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice Gary.  Every time you post pics, it gives me incentive to cut


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice Gary. Every time you post pics, it gives me incentive to cut


Yeah  you said you were going to but I don't remember when . March ? April ?

Thanks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Thanks Man !  Yeah French presses , those damn French !  LOL  Those are the culprits . If I use a Db with 2 hands I like that better than the bar I'm using .


Yea that bar would ruin my elbows as well...I hate those damn things!  I never liked the ez curl bar either.  I'm one for the dumbells with french presses honestly...can't go wrong with em.  I'd say try it out if it doesn't give you pain then stick with it...if so try a different exercise.

15.5...those things pack a punch LOL.  I wonder what size mine are.  I'm to lazy to go back and check my records...one day I'll measure again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary and nice arms! Definition is definately coming in! Wish my arms looked like that.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Definition SLOWLY coming back ?




   WOW! Nice arms Gary Bear...like your tat too!  You inspire me good buddy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary and nice arms! Definition is definately coming in! Wish my arms looked like that.


Thanks Rock ! 

But I bet your arms are bigger !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW! Nice arms Gary Bear...like your tat too! You inspire me good buddy


Morning Gorgeous Velvet  

Thanks !  And YOU are the inspiring one !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock !
> 
> But I bet your arms are bigger !


Bigger doesn't always look better! I'd rather have definition.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bigger doesn't always look better! I'd rather have definition.



  me too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> me too!


First time you'll ever hear a girl say she doesn't want it "bigger" then it really it!  Gees ladies make up your mind


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Those cannons measured a whopping 15.5 " 2 weeks ago


you've got me beat


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL  You are all Crazeeeee !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

*Max OT - Bi's/abs 1-21-05*

*BB curls - *
55 x 12
55 x 10
75 x 6
85 x 3
95 x 1
3 sets 110 x 6
Got all 3 sets with 6 reps this time   

*Hammer curls -*
2 sets 60 x 5
reps were up !

*Ez bar curls -*
105 x 6 
Increase in weight

*Lying knee raises -*
2 sets 55 x 12

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
2 sets 125 x 10

*Notes : *

2 min RI's on wu and abs
3 min RI's o working sets on BB curl and on hammer curls and ez curls.

35 min wo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice w/o!!! How come your not putting PB in blue next to those?!? 

Is the jury still out on Max OT or do you have an opinion?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o!!! How come your not putting PB in blue next to those?!?
> 
> Is the jury still out on Max OT or do you have an opinion?


Thanks Rock !

Did I miss a PR ? Hammer curls were probably one but that would be it I think . 

Max Ot ? Hmmmmmmmmm.. I like it but I liked P/rr/s too !  they are alll good , I guess the important thing is just to do it , whatever it is. 

Next fall I might bulk again and try both programs for 9 weeks each to see if there is any real differences .  I've done both now while cutting and got stronger on both programs instead of weaker.  But I'm not much bigger in my opinion.  Might dig up some of the old records this weekend and see if I'm doing any good size -wise ( I don't think I've changed much ,maybe replaced fat with muscle at such a rate as to not be any bigger but not amy smaller either . HELL I DON"T KNOW !! )


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HELL I DON"T KNOW !! )


Hey you said it right...just as long as you do it and your happy.  Your getting stronger so you can't complain.  Keep it up!

Solid w/o...puts my bi w/o today to shame LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock !
> 
> Did I miss a PR ? Hammer curls were probably one but that would be it I think .
> 
> ...


Well maybe they weren't exactly PR's but I saw where you upped the weight or got all 6 reps for curls. I think they should be PR's too!  

You should post pics next to each other of the different seasons of your weight training and see how much of a difference there is. There must be because your strength has gone up quite a bit!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> . HELL I DON"T KNOW !! )



Easy there Tiger


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey you said it right...just as long as you do it and your happy. Your getting stronger so you can't complain. Keep it up!
> 
> Solid w/o...puts my bi w/o today to shame LOL.


 

Guess I better check on your wo !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Well maybe they weren't exactly PR's but I saw where you upped the weight or got all 6 reps for curls. I think they should be PR's too!
> 
> You should post pics next to each other of the different seasons of your weight training and see how much of a difference there is. There must be because your strength has gone up quite a bit!


Good idea Rock, you go first    LOL   I might do that sometime though .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Easy there Tiger


GRRRRRRRRRRRR Baby  GRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Was'sup, Gary!
Nice! My bis' are my WORST body part...I work out....

Theyare slowly starting to grow..but it will take longer..don't want to reinjure them...
I am in the 15" range too...

Heh heh...Velvet says size doens't matter...I luv her..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Was'sup, Gary!
> Nice! My bis' are my WORST body part...I work out....
> 
> Theyare slowly starting to grow..but it will take longer..don't want to reinjure them...
> ...


Hey Burner ,

I got close to 16" when i was buliking . one of these days i'll get it back. Always wanted to have 17 " arms .  My dad still does !  Not as muscular as they were but still big !

That Velvet ! She is the sweetest thing !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2005)

Me too!
I wanna be:
 
so...we gotta do a lotta  

and....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot , Max OT cardio this evening  

Weigh/measure/evaulate in the morning


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

There's gary


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> There's gary


There's Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

> *Lying knee raises -
> *2 sets 55 x 12


Add an "*F*" in front of there and I'll start calling you jet li


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Add an "*F*" in front of there and I'll start calling you jet li


Been reading some of your recent posts (tonights)  are they side effects of yout prosteroid ? LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Been reading some of your recent posts (tonights) are they side effects of yout prosteroid ? LOL


possibly 

Not as much as the snot that's dripping all over the keyboard though


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> possibly
> 
> Not as much as the snot that's dripping all over the keyboard though


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


'
nah, it's not that bad yet.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 21, 2005)

Good 35 minute hump bro.  Good to see the gains


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Good 35 minute hump bro. Good to see the gains


Bone ,

Thanks man ! 

Where ya been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good idea Rock, you go first    LOL   I might do that sometime though .


I think the only thing I've accomplished in the past 2 years is gain more fat!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

*Weigh /measure  my mood is *

been 2 weeks since an official weigh/measure so here goes :
..............1-8-05 .......................1-22-05
weight -  184 ..............................180  
chest -   44 ...............................43.5
biceps-  15.5 .............................15.5
forearms - 14 ..............................13.75
neck -   16 ..................................15.5
waist - 34.5 .................................34  
thigh - 24.75 ...............................23.75  
calf - 15 .......................................15

Looks like cardio is making the difference . I was averaging 1 lb lost per week. now its 2 since starting cardio again.  Go Away fat !!! LOL


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, you lost an inch off your quads?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> been 2 weeks since an official weigh/measure so here goes :
> ..............1-8-05 .......................1-22-05
> weight -  184 ..............................180
> chest -   44 ...............................43.5
> ...



Cardio is a quad killer.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think the only thing I've accomplished in the past 2 years is gain more fat!


Morning Mr. Rock  

I doubt that , you are a big guy . Lots of muscles


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> wow, you lost an inch off your quads?


 It looks that way. But sometimes my wife is a little off with the tape .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It looks that way. But sometimes my wife is a little off with the tape .




 damn it woman.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cardio is a quad killer.


Hey Patrick ,

Long time no see. Cool avi !  

Quad killer is right !  But I'll get it back somehow someway !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it woman.


Sometimes it gets that way when I question her on it !  I'm seriuos !  She takes this very seriuosly .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick ,
> 
> Long time no see. Cool avi !
> 
> Quad killer is right !  But I'll get it back somehow someway !



Why not just stop doing cardio and squat more.  Higher reps, lower rest intervals.  Much better than doing cardio, just as effecient as doing sprints and helpful interms of overal body conditioning.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why not just stop doing cardio and squat more. Higher reps, lower rest intervals. Much better than doing cardio, just as effecient as doing sprints and helpful interms of overal body conditioning.


I have thought about trying something like that .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

Patrick are you suggesting he squat more as in more frequency also or just on his leg day?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Patrick are you suggesting he squat more as in more frequency also or just on his leg day?


 Wow more then one leg day...that would be tuff.  I would love to try that LOL.

Yea pat don't leave us hangin here....how would you work that out with amounts of sets and stuff?  



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> damn it woman.


   

 Re-measure women...damn get it right this time!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Patrick are you suggesting he squat more as in more frequency also or just on his leg day?




yeah, that is what I am talking about.  Set it up like sprints.  Like say you train legs on tues. On sat. you would do your HIIT cardio usually.  Why not try going in and loading the bar with 135 and going for some speed squats, as many as you can grab in 25-30sec.  Rest 30-60 and then repeat.  Do about 12-15sets like that.  make sure the weight is light enough that you aren't failing.  these should not be breathing squats.  it should be a weight that is easy enough that you can move rep to rep with out a problem.  just an idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is what I am talking about.  Set it up like sprints.  Like say you train legs on tues. On sat. you would do your HIIT cardio usually.  Why not try going in and loading the bar with 135 and going for some speed squats, as many as you can grab in 25-30sec.  Rest 30-60 and then repeat.  Do about 12-15sets like that.  make sure the weight is light enough that you aren't failing.  these should not be breathing squats.  it should be a weight that is easy enough that you can move rep to rep with out a problem.  just an idea.


Sounds like a good idea, kinda like clean cardio which I loved.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea, kinda like clean cardio which I loved.




yeah kind of.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is what I am talking about.  Set it up like sprints.  Like say you train legs on tues. On sat. you would do your HIIT cardio usually.  Why not try going in and loading the bar with 135 and going for some speed squats, as many as you can grab in 25-30sec.  Rest 30-60 and then repeat.  Do about 12-15sets like that.  make sure the weight is light enough that you aren't failing.  these should not be breathing squats.  it should be a weight that is easy enough that you can move rep to rep with out a problem.  just an idea.


Kewl....I missed my cardio b/c of all the snow and my standby today but we have a gym at the firehouse I could screw around with and do that.  I may just try it!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kewl....I missed my cardio b/c of all the snow and my standby today but we have a gym at the firehouse I could screw around with and do that.  I may just try it!!



OH man, it is snowing so much in the city (I see you are in NJ).  I wish I had a driveway.  training outside on a day like this is so much fun.  that is what i would be doing if i were you.  Got a weighted vest?  (most fire depts. do).  You can slap that thing on and go outside.  You can do circuts of sled pulls, farmers walks if ya got something heavy to carry around (like heavy buckets or something), I am sure it isn't hard to find in a fire dept.  differnet types of carries with things across your chest, trying to run down the driveway and back....sprint type things in the snow.  that is some fun training!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is what I am talking about. Set it up like sprints. Like say you train legs on tues. On sat. you would do your HIIT cardio usually. Why not try going in and loading the bar with 135 and going for some speed squats, as many as you can grab in 25-30sec. Rest 30-60 and then repeat. Do about 12-15sets like that. make sure the weight is light enough that you aren't failing. these should not be breathing squats. it should be a weight that is easy enough that you can move rep to rep with out a problem. just an idea.


Ok I'm still confused   So I would only do this once a week ?  or Do this on any day that I would normally do Max OT cardio?  Right now I do cardio 3-5 times a week.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

*Cheat Day  MAX OT STYLE !!!! LOL Not safe for dieters*

After weigh in :  Strawberry /cream cheese danish & coffee

Brunch : Homemade sausage /biscuits and gravy ( haven't had this in a long time

Lunch : 2 big juicy homemade bacon cheeseburgers !!  Haven't had one of these since , hell i don't know when !!!!!

Other tidbits available today are a 5 berry pie and of course my Saturday night Pizza !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Bought a new digital scale today ! That damn thing is dead on no matter what size weight plate i put on it or how many ! EEK !!!! 

One good (? ) thing is I have been underestimating the weight of my Oly Db's by 5 lbs so I've been lifting heaviier than I thought .

Another good (? ) thing is I weigh more than I thought ( i always thought the other scale was weighing light anyway ) Weighed 198 fully clothed mid day ( as compared to 180 first thing this morning in my birthday suit  ). Will try first thing in the morning in a few days and see what it says ( wait a couple of days after my cheat day before i weigh . Might just wait until next saturday) HMMMM... so if my bf % is still around 13 %( my guess) that means i have 10 lbs more LBM than I thought  (If I weigh 190 w/new scale )

Anyway, Where is that grandbaby ? He is supposed to be here by now ! LOL Babysitting all night !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

What brand and model scale is it?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What brand and model scale is it?


Hey JD ,

Just a Walmart special. Healthometermod #HDL200-05 for $23-24


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool Gary, I'll check it out.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH man, it is snowing so much in the city (I see you are in NJ).  I wish I had a driveway.  training outside on a day like this is so much fun.  that is what i would be doing if i were you.  Got a weighted vest?  (most fire depts. do).  You can slap that thing on and go outside.  You can do circuts of sled pulls, farmers walks if ya got something heavy to carry around (like heavy buckets or something), I am sure it isn't hard to find in a fire dept.  differnet types of carries with things across your chest, trying to run down the driveway and back....sprint type things in the snow.  that is some fun training!


Theres to much snow to run around out there LOL...got like 8 inches and its not plowed.  Plus don't have any clothes for that...just sweats and a sweatshirt. I don't have any weighted vests or anything.  We have been running all calls all damn day...I should have just jogged behind the engin the entire time woulda covered about 20 miles lol.

I did your speed squats super setted with pushups for the hell of it.  I was huffin n puffin boy...felt pretty good....I'd like to incorporate some more stuff like this into my normal routine.  Did each for 20 reps with a slight rest 15-30 seconds.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Bought a new digital scale today ! That damn thing is dead on no matter what size weight plate i put on it or how many ! EEK !!!!
> 
> One good (? ) thing is I have been underestimating the weight of my Oly Db's by 5 lbs so I've been lifting heaviier than I thought .
> 
> ...



Kewl gw...new toy heh.  This just further emphesizes that ur an animal LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kewl gw...new toy heh. This just further emphesizes that ur an animal LOL.


Hey !  I Thought I was a MOFO ! ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey !  I Thought I was a MOFO ! ?


Oh you are..your one mean mofo boy!    What are you still doig up??  Isn't it past your bed time?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Theres to much snow to run around out there LOL...got like 8 inches and its not plowed.


That 8" came down quick, didn't it DB?  Thank God we didn't get hit with that second storm as was predicted.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That 8" came down quick, didn't it DB?  Thank God we didn't get hit with that second storm as was predicted.


I second that!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Oh you are..your one mean mofo boy!  What are you still doig up?? Isn't it past your bed time?


Grandbaby spent the night and he thought he needed to be up. LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

Morning Gary!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Grandbaby spent the night and he thought he needed to be up. LOL


  LOL sorry to hear that...hope you got some solid power naps while he slept b/c I know you didn't get a full nights sleep.



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That 8" came down quick, didn't it DB?  Thank God we didn't get hit with that second storm as was predicted.


O yea...way to fast LOL.  I was going to go for a jog as it started to get it out of the way but it came down to fast for me to get out there.  We were gettin banged out call after call.  I'm just glad its over....finally can get some sleep!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!!!


Afternoon Cyndi !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> LOL sorry to hear that...hope you got some solid power naps while he slept b/c I know you didn't get a full night sleep


Your right and I had planned on doing legs this morning but right before i was ready to go out the baby's mom and dad showed up so we visited . They left I was almost out the door and my son calls, he is town and wants to come by, sooo we visit with him.  The day is getting short by now so I want to work out but i want to visit with him. SOOOOOOOO  I am out of the mood to do legs (and I HAVE to be in the right frame of mind for legs) soooo i make him spot me while i did shoulders/traps  !  Killed 2 birds with one stone !  He wasn't a very good spotter ( never done it before ) but at least we had some quality time


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

*Max OT - shoulders/traps 1-23-05*

*Seated BB press -*
85 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 6
120 x 3
150 x 1
165 x 5 + 1
165 x 4 + 2
165 x 4 + 2
Got a couple of asst'd reps in since my son was here to visit

*Seated Db Press -*
2 sets 60 x 6

Tried 70 lbs but could hardly get up 1 rep !!!  LOL If I would of done DB press first i probably could of got at least 4.  tried 65 and that was still too heavy to getthe reps I needed. soooo ended up with 60 which was really too easy . WTF ! LOL

*Standing side laterals -*
2 sets 30 x 6

*Shrugs - *
335 x 6
345 x 5 *PR*
was suprised with these !

*Notes:*

2 min Ri's on wu's
3 min Ri's everything else 
40 min wo

Pm Cardio


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok I'm still confused   So I would only do this once a week ?  or Do this on any day that I would normally do Max OT cardio?  Right now I do cardio 3-5 times a week.




Oh, I was thinking you were just doing cardio once a day.  Probably can't get away with it everyday.  why are you doing so much cardio?   you are already lean....lol, now i am confused.





> I did your speed squats super setted with pushups for the hell of it. I was huffin n puffin boy...felt pretty good....I'd like to incorporate some more stuff like this into my normal routine. Did each for 20 reps with a slight rest 15-30 seconds.



awesome, killer ins't it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Your right and I had planned on doing legs this morning but right before i was ready to go out the baby's mom and dad showed up so we visited . They left I was almost out the door and my son calls, he is town and wants to come by, sooo we visit with him.  The day is getting short by now so I want to work out but i want to visit with him. SOOOOOOOO  I am out of the mood to do legs (and I HAVE to be in the right frame of mind for legs) soooo i make him spot me while i did shoulders/traps  !  Killed 2 birds with one stone !  He wasn't a very good spotter ( never done it before ) but at least we had some quality time


Busy man!!  Glad to hear you got some quality time with your son...I'm the opposite...its my place of salvation to get away from my family.

Awsome delt work there...165 for milt press followed up by 60's...thats awsome man.  And some massive shrugs there...you use straps?  I would have to if I went heavy on any trap work.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Great w/o Gary!  Your just leaving some of us in the dust! I find that with DB Presses as well, one is easy then jump up 5lbs (or really 10) and it's a completely different world.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh, I was thinking you were just doing cardio once a day. Probably can't get away with it everyday. why are you doing so much cardio? you are already lean....lol, now i am confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Patrick,

I was just on my way to your journal to ask about this !  Well as crazy as it may seem I am on a quest for killer 6 pack abs . Just to say i did it and to do it by my 50th b-day in mid April. after that its maintenance / clean bulk . try to get some muscle but keep abs visible but not neccessarily carved out of stone LOL.

So could I do like you suggest say , twice a week and max ot cardio twice a week and get away with it , or would say 3 times a week with the cardio squats be plenty ? I don't like doing cardio but will do it as often as needed to get where I want to be. 

Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> awesome, killer ins't it.


Pat killer isn't the word!!!  It was insane...I managed to move some mirrors around me while doing it so I could watch my form from all angles...the veins storming out of my neck and face were crazy   .  I never turned that shade of color in my life it was so intense.  I am also going to keep this in every saturday from now on lol.  I enjoyed it alot...but was wondering if you could help me make a more formal routine up?  I don't know the first thing about cicuit training and such and was wondering if you could help me design a program to start off?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Busy man!! Glad to hear you got some quality time with your son...I'm the opposite...its my place of salvation to get away from my family.
> 
> Awsome delt work there...165 for milt press followed up by 60's...thats awsome man. And some massive shrugs there...you use straps? I would have to if I went heavy on any trap work.


hey DB,

yeah I hear ya about your salvation time but I missed a lot of my sons life while he was growing up ( divorce and all ) and I never miss a chance nowadays . I hope to be a better grandpa/dad for my kids now that my life has settled down enormously .

Anyway, thanks in re : wo !  yes I use straps. I know , I'm a pussy but I don't care    Can i be a pussy and a MOFO ?  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Patrick,
> 
> I was just on my way to your journal to ask about this !  Well as crazy as it may seem I am on a quest for killer 6 pack abs . Just to say i did it and to do it by my 50th b-day in mid April. after that its maintenance / clean bulk . try to get some muscle but keep abs visible but not neccessarily carved out of stone LOL.
> 
> ...



Well, I would do what I suggested only like once a week...lol.  I would trian legs normally on tues and then do that on sat.

the thing is that you are doing so much cardio right now and not leaving yourself anywhere to go if you need to.  When you lower cals your body adjusts to a new energy intake.  When you do more cardio your body has to adapt to a new level of energy expenditure.  Do both to much or to soon and you run your metabolism in the ground, back your self in a corner and shoot yourself in the foot.  I would progress really slowly with cardio and use it only when it is neccessary.  I think you can still lean up without it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary!  Your just leaving some of us in the dust! I find that with DB Presses as well, one is easy then jump up 5lbs (or really 10) and it's a completely different world.


Hey Rock,

thanks !  I am finding that out real fast. I have only recently started using db's  and I like them .


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey DB,
> 
> yeah I hear ya about your salvation time but I missed a lot of my sons life while he was growing up ( divorce and all ) and I never miss a chance nowadays . I hope to be a better grandpa/dad for my kids now that my life has settled down enormously .
> 
> Anyway, thanks in re : wo !  yes I use straps. I know , I'm a pussy but I don't care    Can i be a pussy and a MOFO ?  LOL


Yea i guess I'm in the same boat as your son would be...if that makes sense.  My parents divorced when I was a baby so I lived with my mom...I still don't get to hang with my father b/c I'm so busy now.  Reminds me of that song by david bowie where he sings about his son.

GW no straps can deprive you of your MOFO status!      I used straps for a long time but it really screwd me up.  I wasn't getting a full range of motion and it really killed my grip so now I don't use them.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, I would do what I suggested only like once a week...lol. I would trian legs normally on tues and then do that on sat.
> 
> the thing is that you are doing so much cardio right now and not leaving yourself anywhere to go if you need to. When you lower cals your body adjusts to a new energy intake. When you do more cardio your body has to adapt to a new level of energy expenditure. Do both to much or to soon and you run your metabolism in the ground, back your self in a corner and shoot yourself in the foot. I would progress really slowly with cardio and use it only when it is neccessary. I think you can still lean up without it.


OK !  

I will give it a try !  Thanks , I appreciate it   will give it a go tonight .


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Pat killer isn't the word!!!  It was insane...I managed to move some mirrors around me while doing it so I could watch my form from all angles...the veins storming out of my neck and face were crazy   .  I never turned that shade of color in my life it was so intense.  I am also going to keep this in every saturday from now on lol.  I enjoyed it alot...but was wondering if you could help me make a more formal routine up?  I don't know the first thing about cicuit training and such and was wondering if you could help me design a program to start off?




what is your program currently?  you may need to change things to make a total body circut in cardio fashion on sat. work.  post in your journal


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea i guess I'm in the same boat as your son would be...if that makes sense. My parents divorced when I was a baby so I lived with my mom...I still don't get to hang with my father b/c I'm so busy now. Reminds me of that song by david bowie where he sings about his son.
> 
> GW no straps can deprive you of your MOFO status!   I used straps for a long time but it really screwd me up. I wasn't getting a full range of motion and it really killed my grip so now I don't use them.


I still can't listen to "cats in the cradle" or there was a country western song about "I don't call him Daddy" . I have to turn the channnel or turn it off! 

How did straps kill your rom ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How did straps kill your rom ?


I'm interested in this as well. IMO Gary, just train your grip once or twice a week if you want to use straps.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How did straps kill your rom ?


Do the words noob and ego answer that?  I would slap on to much weight and do jack shit....got no where with it.  I never got any results from direct arm work really...not much strength at all.  I may have to try it again though.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

as with your drinking, DB..u must use your straps responsibly..

Do u do shrugs w/ DB's? I prefer those to BB..just my .02 worth.

Hey GW! DAMN! nice delt WO! THose are some super weigts! U can still put up 60 lb DBs AFTER putting up 160lbs? u da man!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Do the words noob and ego answer that? I would slap on to much weight and do jack shit....got no where with it. I never got any results from direct arm work really...not much strength at all. I may have to try it again though.


Gotcha !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as with your drinking, DB..u must use your straps responsibly..
> 
> Do u do shrugs w/ DB's? I prefer those to BB..just my .02 worth.
> 
> Hey GW! DAMN! nice delt WO! THose are some super weigts! U can still put up 60 lb DBs AFTER putting up 160lbs? u da man!


Thanks Burner ! 

Got aways to go to catch you though. If I catch you then I will be a MOFO for sure !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

who u tryig to kid? I have not been able to put up 185 on mil press in a LONG time..
hmmm...I gotta idea...check out my new title!
see if it cathes on...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as with your drinking, DB..u must use your straps responsibly..
> 
> Do u do shrugs w/ DB's? I prefer those to BB..just my .02 worth.
> 
> Hey GW! DAMN! nice delt WO! THose are some super weigts! U can still put up 60 lb DBs AFTER putting up 160lbs? u da man!


Yea I've been using DB's for the past few weeks...they allow me to get some awsome ROM!  I love em followed up with some machine shrugs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who u tryig to kid? I have not been able to put up 185 on mil press in a LONG time..
> hmmm...I gotta idea...check out my new title!
> see if it cathes on...


Member: Team MOFO    

Make one that looks like  Deadbolts Team GoPro and we can put it in our sig lines !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who u tryig to kid? I have not been able to put up 185 on mil press in a LONG time..
> hmmm...I gotta idea...check out my new title!
> see if it cathes on...


 I'm tellin ya!!!  Damn you MOFO's...lol I start the word and I don't even classify myself as one.  What kinda shiat is that!  I gotta take over this club or something LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm tellin ya!!! Damn you MOFO's...lol I start the word and I don't even classify myself as one. What kinda shiat is that! I gotta take over this club or something LOL.


Hey if you aren't a member I don't no who should be


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

ok, as one of three members of Team MOFO..I nomiate DB to make the snazzy sig for us! all in favor type: I! 
I!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey if you aren't a member I don't no who should be


   So who is gonna get to disigning the sig LOL...




*raises hand and point to GW*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

who designed your Team GoPro?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

_*I*_


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> _*I*_


  

Hey wait a second   .........












NM thought I had an idea but it was just the fizz from a diet soda coming out of my knose after the burp


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

That works for me LOL...damn your fast GW!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> That works for me LOL...damn your fast GW!


It will do for now . do better later !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It will do for now . do better later !


Hehe...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ?


ok..I tried everything I could think of...howdid u do this???
(put into your signature?)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..I tried everything I could think of...howdid u do this???
> (put into your signature?)


Burner ,
right click the image , copy the url, go to user cp, edit sig, click on add pic icon, paste in the url and voila !  I think . LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

ok..now how do I voila it to a decent size? I set it to size=1..and it is still huge...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ok..now how do I voila it to a decent size? I set it to size=1..and it is still huge...


HMMMMMMM.. when I did it it had this little "box " around it that I could click on and drag it in and out to the size i wanted .


Hey that just makes you a bigger MoFo !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

what box? ther was nothing for me to adjust.
here is my text, exactly...what does yours say?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

I think I am getting the hang of it..but now it is too small..
dam, this sounds familiar...1st too big, now too small..working towards just right..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I think I am getting the hang of it..but now it is too small..
> dam, this sounds familiar...1st too big, now too small..working towards just right..


hEY lITTLE mOfO !!   click on the one in my sig and use the url from that one . its a little different


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, look at all these MoFo's!  What's happening Gary?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, look at all these MoFo's!  What's happening Gary?


Hey Rock ! 

Aren't you a MoFo ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rock !
> 
> Aren't you a MoFo ?


No, I'm a level below you all. I'm a beast


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hEY lITTLE mOfO !!   click on the one in my sig and use the url from that one . its a little different


that doesn't work.

what does yours say? Here is how mine is looking now:


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear 

Elektra was AWESOME!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that doesn't work.
> 
> what does yours say? Here is how mine is looking now:
> 
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, I'm a level below you all. I'm a beast


Oh I SEE !!! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear
> 
> Elektra was AWESOME!!!


Afternoon Miss Velvet !  

Did you son enjoy it too ?


----------



## Paynne (Jan 24, 2005)

What a bunch of Mofo's


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> What a bunch of Mofo's


Hey it's a long lost MoFo !!   wassup Paynne ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey whats up GW...I guess you have created a monster around here LOL.

Poor burner you still didn't figure it out?  LOL


----------



## Paynne (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm here.  Just taking a week off from training.  Gonna go back to PRRS I because looking back in my journal, I got the best gains with it.  I want to set up a new split and everything this time around.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey whats up GW...I guess you have created a monster around here LOL.
> 
> Poor burner you still didn't figure it out?  LOL


yeah...go figure..and  am an IT guy...

What does your link say?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I'm here. Just taking a week off from training. Gonna go back to PRRS I because looking back in my journal, I got the best gains with it. I want to set up a new split and everything this time around.


Alright !  I am still waiting for your new journal


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

New sig coming up


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> New sig coming up


   Got another one!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

1. mofo 
Short for mother f**ker. A person who thinks they are the shit, dressed down with sagging pants, a high need for a belt, too much gold to make the national reserve jealous, and an attitude that stems from not having parents who knew how to refrain from the use of crack cocaine.
"Hey Dave, look at that putz...man what a mofo."


from http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mofo&r=f


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Did that ruin the fun hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> 1. mofo
> Short for mother fucker. A person who thinks they are the shit, dressed down with sagging pants, a high need for a belt, too much gold to make the national reserve jealous, and an attitude that stems from not having parents who knew how to refrain from the use of crack cocaine.
> "Hey Dave, look at that putz...man what a mofo."
> 
> ...


 you so funny jake !! What ya up to MoFo ? LOL


2. mofo 
1. (abbr.) 
2. (n.) One who is hard-core

1. hard-core 
anything out of our league that can be good or bad.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

*Max OT Back/Bi's 1-24-05*

*Lat Pulldowns - *
85 x 12
85 x 10
115 x 6
130 x 3
160 x 1
185 x 6 *PR*
185 x 6

*V bar pulldowns - *
155 x 6
170 x 6 *PR*

*Db Rows -*
115 x 6
120 x 6r, 5l *PR*

*Alt Db curls - *
60 x 6
60 x 5

*BB curls -*
2 sets 110 x 6 

*Notes:*

2 min Ri's on everything 
40 min wo


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2005)

Sitting at my desk, eating a double western bacon cheese burger from Carls Jr.(Hardees).  Oh, and freezing my ass off.. its cold here.

More PR's.  When is something new going to happen? lol


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sitting at my desk, eating a double western bacon cheese burger from Carls Jr.(Hardees). Oh, and freezing my ass off.. its cold here.
> 
> More PR's. When is something new going to happen? lol


I had a homemade bacon cheeseburger this past weekend . DAMN THAT WAS GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice to see i'm not the only one with lots of PR's  Good job bud


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice pulldowns mofo...uh, I mean Gary.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice new Pr's there MOFO!!  Shame on you on the cheesburger!! J/K Was it ground beef or turkey??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice to see i'm not the only one with lots of PR's  Good job bud


Doing my best Riss !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nice pulldowns mofo...uh, I mean Gary.


   Thanks JD !!  I need to stablize my bench somehow if I want to do more.  I keep pulling myself/bench up and forward .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nice new Pr's there MOFO!!  Shame on you on the cheesburger!! J/K Was it ground beef or turkey??


Hey Matt  

Thanks man . The burger was BEEF baby  !!!!!!!  Turkey burgers


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

Awsome w/o gw......and some damn heavy DB rows!!!

Hey any burger would taste good right now..whether it be turkey or beef LOL.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> 
> Thanks man . The burger was BEEF baby  !!!!!!!  Turkey burgers



Nothing wrong with the turkey burgers!!    I had a bad weekend any ways. I was in Phoenix and made two trips to Hooters and had a hamburger each time and 10 pcs. chicken wings on each visit. Plus enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o gw......and some damn heavy DB rows!!!
> 
> Hey any burger would taste good right now..whether it be turkey or beef LOL.


Thanks DB ,

I wasn't sure what to expect. Been a LONG time sime i have done a evening wo. Figured I'd be too tired for anything good !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> 
> I wasn't sure what to expect. Been a LONG time sime i have done a evening wo. Figured I'd be too tired for anything good !


A MoFo is never to tired to lift     Well you did damn awsome for being tired lol...keep those PR's coming.  Make some for me while your at it!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with the turkey burgers!!   I had a bad weekend any ways. I was in Phoenix and made two trips to Hooters and had a hamburger each time and 10 pcs. chicken wings on each visit. Plus enjoyed the scenery.


Man I need to go to a hooters !!  My brother practically lives at Hooters from end of the country to the other !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> A MoFo is never to tired to lift  Well you did damn awsome for being tired lol...keep those PR's coming. Make some for me while your at it!


You get through with your cut and then I bet the PR's just roll out for you !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man I need to go to a hooters !!  My brother practically lives at Hooters from end of the country to the other !


There isn't one in your neck of the woods?? They are building one near me. I'm making my rounds in Phoenix with them right now. There are 6 there total. I've been to 4. I'll go to two or three next trip in Feb.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> There isn't one in your neck of the woods?? They are building one near me. I'm making my rounds in Phoenix with them right now. There are 6 there total. I've been to 4. I'll go to two or three next trip in Feb.


Closest one is at least 2 hrs away !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Closest one is at least 2 hrs away !


Ouch!!  Thats alot of gas money to see some hooters LOL!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You get through with your cut and then I bet the PR's just roll out for you !


I'll make sure of it!  I just made up a new diet...just goofin around with stuff.  It looks like a decent plan to me heh.  

I keep thinking of the first thing I'm going to eat once my comp is done but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 24, 2005)

I always thought Hooters was over-rated.  For food that is ... not the bouncing kind.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Lat Pulldowns - *
> 85 x 12
> 85 x 10
> 115 x 6
> ...


Hey G-
Nice with the DB rows!
How do u do yours? on a bench? I usually do mine wiht hand on the DB rack, back at 45 degree or so angle...bring weight up...sort of twist at top to get fuller stretch..how about you?


Also, when u do BB mil press, do you touch the bar to the top of your chest? I usally go a bit below my chin...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *1. mofo (noun) pronounced: Moe foe;
> Short for mother f**ker. A person who thinks they are the shit, who reach new levels of personal gain in the gym and are cheered on by fellow team mates to strive for further excellance.
> Usage:"Hey Dave, look at that guy...man what a bad mofo."
> 
> ...


*

Team Mofo is in da hizzle!
*


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I always thought Hooters was over-rated. For food that is ... not the bouncing kind.


Hey Bone,

Everytime we are close to a Hooters I mention going there but the wife gets this look on her face and tone in her voice and well we eat somewhere else .  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey G-
> Nice with the DB rows!
> How do u do yours? on a bench? I usually do mine wiht hand on the DB rack, back at 45 degree or so angle...bring weight up...sort of twist at top to get fuller stretch..how about you?
> 
> ...


Morning Burner ,

Thanks,
I do my db rows with me knee and a hand on a bench and stretch all the way down and a little twist at top too.
BB press the first couple are right at the top of the chest  and as I get weaker I find I don't go as far down  but I know I always go below the chin.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Team Mofo is in da hizzle!


Nice edit


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Lat Pulldowns - *
> 85 x 12
> 85 x 10
> 115 x 6
> ...


Hey look. There IS a w/o in here LOL!!! I just didn't go back far enough  Great w/o Gary and nice PR's! How do you like the v bar pulldown? I like that one.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey look. There IS a w/o in here LOL!!! I just didn't go back far enough  Great w/o Gary and nice PR's! How do you like the v bar pulldown? I like that one.


Morning Rock,

Thanks! 
I try to put a wo in here evry so often   

That one is growing on me .  Seems like I feel the stretch more with that one .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh  Forgot to post my results the other day on Patrick's cardio squats .

Did 90 lbs for 15 sets. basically 20 - 25 reps per set , close to 30 secs per set I'd say.
And approx 60 sec RI's . Took about 20-21 minutes.

Heart rate was 156 max and 142 at the lowest.

How's that sound ?  Legs felt completely different than when I ride the bike. Hard to describe. They weren't burning as bad and didn't feel as pumped . Is that good or bad ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Rock,
> 
> Thanks!
> I try to put a wo in here evry so often
> ...


Exactly, helps me "feel" the lats more.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Did that ruin the fun hahaha



Yes it did     I don't wanna be part of Team MOFO anymore


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Mornin Gary Bear


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

What is UP broth'a man


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes it did  I don't wanna be part of Team MOFO anymore


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What is UP broth'a man


Hey Luke  

how's your "stuff" working for ya ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

taking the day off   Chest and abs tomorrow !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes it did     I don't wanna be part of Team MOFO anymore


hey...I fixed it! U can still join! THere is still time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Burner ,
> 
> Thanks,
> I do my db rows with me knee and a hand on a bench and stretch all the way down and a little twist at top too.
> BB press the first couple are right at the top of the chest  and as I get weaker I find I don't go as far down  but I know I always go below the chin.


nice-
I do go to the bench once in a while for different feel...I know sometimes, even with tyring to keep my back as traight as possible, that it gets that twinge of discomfort, and I do not get it when I am standing, leaning against the rack...

same on mil press tho!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And approx 60 sec RI's . Took about 20-21 minutes.


  Much to long   Just teasin!

I didn't have a chance to measure my heart rate but its suppose to be up there.  Mine had to be no less then 160-170 when I was doing mine.  I'll say your max heart rate is somewhere aroun 170ish so you were close.  Now just try to decrease that rest time and feel the difference.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice-
> I do go to the bench once in a while for different feel...I know sometimes, even with tyring to keep my back as traight as possible, that it gets that twinge of discomfort, and I do not get it when I am standing, leaning against the rack...
> 
> same on mil press tho!


I'm the same way with both burner.

I do the rows on both the bench and the rack...I like to change it up and I always get that really deep full stretch.

Milt press I can't really go to chest after I hurt my shoulder but I go to the chin every rep and if I can manage slightly lower I'll try but no lower then that before something gets screwed up again heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Much to long  Just teasin!
> 
> I didn't have a chance to measure my heart rate but its suppose to be up there. Mine had to be no less then 160-170 when I was doing mine. I'll say your max heart rate is somewhere aroun 170ish so you were close. Now just try to decrease that rest time and feel the difference.


Good idea DB, 

Next time I think I'll cut the RI's in half but I need to do one more Max OT cardio to compare heartrates .


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Gary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!!!!!!!!


Hi Sweetie !  Hows it going ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm the same way with both burner.
> 
> I do the rows on both the bench and the rack...I like to change it up and I always get that really deep full stretch.
> 
> Milt press I can't really go to chest after I hurt my shoulder but I go to the chin every rep and if I can manage slightly lower I'll try but no lower then that before something gets screwed up again heh.


good!
I like to think I am doing it right, but I am not beyond asking for tips!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sweatie ! Hows it going ?


That's not nice   Some people can't help it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good!
> I like to think I am doing it right, but I am not beyond asking for tips!


Never beyond tips...I don't care how experienced anyone is theres always someone else out there with something they could benefit from.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good idea DB,
> 
> Next time I think I'll cut the RI's in half but I need to do one more Max OT cardio to compare heartrates .


Yea go slowely...no need to rush things here.  Figure out all the little details then once you got it all down give it hell!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Never beyond tips...I don't care how experienced anyone is theres always someone else out there with something they could benefit from.


not worried about that, I have asked people to see if my form is spot on, how they did a certain exercise, etc...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea go slowely...no need to rush things here. Figure out all the little details then once you got it all down give it hell!!


Will do


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

mornin'n Gary.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



lol..smilie king 

Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> mornin'n Gary.


Hey Luke,
You monster


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> lol..smilie king
> 
> Good morning Gary Bear


Morning Sweetie


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

*Max OT - Chest/abs 1-26-05*

*Bench press - *
125 x 12
125 x 10
150 x 6
180 x 3
210 x 1
230 x 6
230 x 5
230 x 4
I seem to be stuck at 230 , wonder if it would help if I lighten up on the warm up sets .

*Incline Db bench - *
2 sets 65 x 6 
need to increase wt. next time.

*Dips - *
75 x 6 *PR*

*cable crunches - *
2 sets 130 x 12
increase in wt. used  closing in on a PR

*Incline crunches -*
BW x 10  too light
25 x 4 + 4  too heavy
Silly me , wasn't thinking .  I did incline full sit ups instead of crunches !!!!  Maybe I'll get it right next time. First I've done either of these exercises on incline.

*Notes:*

2 min. RI's on warm ups
3 min RI's on everrything else
38 min wo.

Max OT cardio tonight  so I can record my heart rate and compare heart rates from that to the cardio squats I did the other day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2005)

hey G-
Do you have a workout p[artner or someone to spot you? It could also be a mental block. Looking at those two plates above you can be a little unnerving...if u had someone there to push u thru it, that could be the difference.
U see my workouts, we warm up fairly closely: ___*15, ___*8/10, ___*5 then workout sets for 4 - 6 reps.
u arent using olympic weights. are you?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench press - *
> 125 x 12
> 125 x 10
> 150 x 6
> ...



Nice W/O!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary! 75lb dips, great job.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Great w/o gw.  Awsome dips there.

Where do you seem to be failing in the bench?  Is it at the bottom of the bench or at the top?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey G-
> Do you have a workout p[artner or someone to spot you? It could also be a mental block. Looking at those two plates above you can be a little unnerving...if u had someone there to push u thru it, that could be the difference.
> U see my workouts, we warm up fairly closely: ___*15, ___*8/10, ___*5 then workout sets for 4 - 6 reps.
> u arent using olympic weights. are you?


Burner , 

No training partner   I've treid to get a couple but no go . Youngsters can't handle the wo or the early wo time ! 

yeah I use Oly weights , why ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice W/O!!!!


thanks Velvet  ,

I was thinking cut a set or 2 or at least go a little lighter or a combination of both.

I don't have a caveman chain  but I do have a chain I loop thru my big leather wo belt and attach wts. to it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's not nice  Some people can't help it


Sorry Cyndi !!!!! xoxoxo TYPO !!!!!!!! 

Thanks Luke !!!

But she might of been sweatie, she does that hot yoga class ya know ! 

Hey wait a minute ! You edited that !!!!!!!!  Smartass !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary! 75lb dips, great job.


Thanks Rock !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Great w/o gw. Awsome dips there.
> 
> Where do you seem to be failing in the bench? Is it at the bottom of the bench or at the top?


Thanks DB ,

Mostly the top


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB ,
> 
> Mostly the top


You may want to try some lockout presses and focus on strengthening your tri's.  Maybe that will help with breaking through your sticking point on bench


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

GW got a question for ya...when you did your speed squats did you treat them as a w/o or as cardio in regards to eating?  I am unsure of how I should go about eating my carbs on those days.  

Should I do the empty stomach first thing in the morning or treat it like a w/o...not sure yet.  What would you suggest?  I was leaning more towards treating it more as a workout.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You may want to try some lockout presses and focus on strengthening your tri's. Maybe that will help with breaking through your sticking point on bench


Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> GW got a question for ya...when you did your speed squats did you treat them as a w/o or as cardio in regards to eating? I am unsure of how I should go about eating my carbs on those days.
> 
> Should I do the empty stomach first thing in the morning or treat it like a w/o...not sure yet. What would you suggest? I was leaning more towards treating it more as a workout.


I treated them as cardio .  And I do all my wo's on an empty stomach ( 'cept coffee )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice Dips GW!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey wait a minute ! You edited that !!!!!!!! Smartass !!!!


Gotcha!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Dips GW!!


Thanks YM !

Any big plans for Saturday ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Gotcha!


 

 Thats what I think about that !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks YM !
> 
> Any big plans for Saturday ?



Shhhhhhhhhhhh............   

My wife and I are heading to our favorite little Italian place for dinner on Friday night.    Saturday I'm doing LEGS


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhhhhhh............
> 
> My wife and I are heading to our favorite little Italian place for dinner on Friday night. Saturday I'm doing LEGS


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



What the hell does this mean?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the hell does this mean?


 *It's a secret !*


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

Well.. tell him to lay off the crack pipe.  He looks a little wired..


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well.. tell him to lay off the crack pipe. He looks a little wired..


Gotcha


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *It's a secret !*


^ 

This is luke humor.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

*Speed squat cardio 1-27-05*

Ok did another session to work the bugs out and the stiffness from the first !

Added 20 lbs( up to 110 ) and cut Ri's to 30-45 secs max ( was 60 sec) . sets are still 30 sec long. 15 sets .

Maxed out at 176 HR ( up 20bpm )
Min HR was 155-156 after about 2-3 sets ( up 13-14 bpm )
Cut about 5 mins off wo time !

Ok now I have it tuned for now. Will cut it to once a week along with my regular wo's and diet and see if fat loss continues . If not will be looking for suggestions .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice Squats Gary. Another thing you can do is increase the weight and decrease the reps per set for something different. 

145 x 15
145 x 14
145 x 13
145 x 12
Etc..... What your doing is great and probably optimal but this is just for something a bit different.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice Squats Gary. Another thing you can do is increase the weight and decrease the reps per set for something different.
> 
> 145 x 15
> 145 x 14
> ...


Thanks for the idea Rock , You are the man !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks for the idea Rock , You are the man !


 And YOUR the man, I try to imitate you.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Noticed today that I can see the abs moving under the layer of fat that has them trapped from view , also the skin above the belly button is doing the "fold" thing now  

Almost back to where I was , as in my avi ! Yeah !!!!! Sorry , I get excited about the little things in life . LOL


Thanks Rock !


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Noticed today that I can see the abs moving under the layer of fat that has them trapped from view , also the skin above the belly button is doing the "fold" thing now
> 
> Almost back to where I was , as in my avi ! Yeah !!!!! Sorry , I get excited about the little things in life . LOL
> 
> ...


   Awsome man keep it up...almost there!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome man keep it up...almost there!!!!


Thanks DB


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Noticed today that I can see the abs moving under the layer of fat that has them trapped from view , also the skin above the belly button is doing the "fold" thing now
> 
> Almost back to where I was , as in my avi ! Yeah !!!!! Sorry , I get excited about the little things in life . LOL
> 
> ...


 you're so cute


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you're so cute


You say the sweetest things !  It's a good thing you don't live around here  

I have a tendency to hug pretty girls  ( of all ages . The little old ladies think it's so cute ! LOL )


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> The little old ladies think it's so cute ! LOL )


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Lucy!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

hi


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2005)

You have curly brown hair? Lucy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have curly brown hair? Lucy


LOL


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 27, 2005)

Your doing good Lucy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary's name is really Lucy?  Interesting.....  Does your wife know?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gary's name is really Lucy? Interesting..... Does your wife know?


Well, until now the only one who called me that was Velvet , It was our little code word for something very special


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Morning Lucy!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Lucy!!!


Morning Rock  



















see what you started Velvet !


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

*Max OT - tri's /abs 1-28-05*

*Triceps pushdown -*
25 x 12
25 x 10
35 x 6
55 x 3
85 x 1
105 x 6 *PR*
105 x 5

*Behind the neck rope extensions ? -*
45 x 6
55 x 4
first doing these  felt so so 

*1 arm db extensions  -*
30 x 6
need to increase next time

*incline crunches -*
25 x 15
35 x 15

*Kneeling cable crunches-*
2 sets 130 x 10 

*Notes: *

2 min RI's on warm ups and abs 
3 min RI's everything else 
34 min wo


*TGIF !!!!!!! *


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

Awsome w/o there bud...another PR I see.  Damn you got the big 100 the other week now your just blowin it away...keep goin man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice Gary, er I mean Lucy  How do you like the incline crunches? I have trouble with crunches, I just do the whole sit-up.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice Gary, er I mean Lucy  How do you like the incline crunches? I have trouble with crunches, I just do the whole sit-up.


Sit-ups are more geared towards hip strength rather then ab strength correct?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, until now the only one who called me that was Velvet , It was our little code word for something very special



OH OH, I've created a monster   
Happy Friday Lucy Bear  x 100


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o there bud...another PR I see. Damn you got the big 100 the other week now your just blowin it away...keep goin man!


Thanks DB !  

I'm trying


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice Gary, er I mean Lucy  How do you like the incline crunches? I have trouble with crunches, I just do the whole sit-up.


 
 I like crunches better, sit ups seem to hurt my back .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sit-ups are more geared towards hip strength rather then ab strength correct?


Got me !  I know nothing about the science behind any of this stuff, I just do it    I count on people like you for the science stuff.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OH OH, I've created a monster
> Happy Friday Lucy Bear  x 100


ET TU VELVET ?   

It's gonna take more than x 100  



















  x a bizillion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sit-ups are more geared towards hip strength rather then ab strength correct?


More hips come into play than with reg crunches but it's still an excellent ab exercise IMO. A steep incline (or decline) kills my abs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> More hips come into play than with reg crunches but it's still an excellent ab exercise IMO. A steep incline (or decline) kills my abs.


O yea of course...you will never totaly eliminate the abs from a situp but crunches simply isolate them more.  I sometimes do them and they def hit the abs but I mostly do crunches.  I may go back to situps for a while...try and add some weight.

Gary when you do situps you may be rounding your back when you come up which would cause your back to hurt.  Try to keep the spine aligned the entire time doing them to prevent injury and more emphasis on the abdominals.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 28, 2005)

Your still a MoFo to me bud.... 
Oh, and i never do situps unless i am doing w8'd cable


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

brotha man said:
			
		

> *TGIF !!!!!!! *


AMen buddy


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your still a MoFo to me bud....
> Oh, and i never do situps unless i am doing w8'd cable


Thanks Riss


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> AMen buddy


 
  And again , Nice wo today ! Big numbers !


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Look who's talking, Mr. Triceps


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

...AND he's a grandfather...I suck..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2005)

yes you do...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok Boys, You all play nice when you come to visit grandpa .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Your still a MoFo to me bud....
> *Oh, and i never do situps unless i am doing w8'd cable *


And that's why you have no visible abs!!!  Oh man, it's really hard to insult Pete realistically with that avi and his new pics up


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And that's why you have no visible abs!!!  Oh man, it's really hard to insult Pete realistically with that avi and his new pics up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And that's why you have no visible abs!!!  Oh man, it's really hard to insult Pete realistically with that avi and his new pics up


sure ya can! did u see his hair??
 
..and that silly look on his face? 
 
just because the bloke cannot walk thru a doorway without turning sideways to fit, doesnt mean u can't have a little fun with him...

Hiya Pete!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

yea yea yea, and he has puny arms


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

*Max GC  LOL  LEGS  1-30-05*

*Squats - *
180 x 12 
180 x 10
270 x 6
360 x 3
450 x 1 
505 x 4 *PR ! *
510 x 4 *PR !!*
515 x 4 *PR !!!*
Time to change up a bit !  Different foot placement/spacing or something .

*Leg press -*
305 x 6 
same wt. as last time . trying to keep form and rom.

*SLDL - *
2 sets 250 x 4 
reps down . Will get them back next time !

*Standing calf raises - *
2 sets 450 x 8 

*Seated calf raises - *
200 x 8
dropped wt and held each rep for a 3 count at top 

*Notes:*

3 min RI's 
Starting to make some changes in the structure of the max OT wo to suit me so from now on I'm doing  *MAX GC **!*  LOL


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 30, 2005)

You're one hard workin' ol' mofo GW.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> You're one hard workin' ol' mofo GW.


 

  Thanks Bone !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats - *
> 180 x 12
> 180 x 10
> 270 x 6
> ...



  Damn Gary. I'm just frickin speechless dude. Good job. I can't wait to start day shift so I can have a set schedule then maybe I can catch up to you.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Damn Gary. I'm just frickin speechless dude. Good job. I can't wait to start day shift so I can have a set schedule then maybe I can catch up to you.


Thanks Matt, 

I am looking forward to reading your journal and watching your progress  

You need to light some fires under some asses and get the ball rolling ! LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome Gary!!!! I can't even lift 515lbs!!!!!!!! Yeah, I think your a few levels above me


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome Gary!!!! I can't even lift 515lbs!!!!!!!! Yeah, I think your a few levels above me


Thanks Rock , 
but I still think its just the machine . I would colapse with 500 lbs barbell across my back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock ,
> but I still think its just the machine . I would colapse with 500 lbs barbell across my back


I understand but that's still a crapload Gary! I couldn't do close to 500 on the machine like that at the gym and look at your increases!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I understand but that's still a crapload Gary! I couldn't do close to 500 on the machine like that at the gym and look at your increases!


Thanks Rock!   I really appreciate it !  

And good luck on your new wo / diet/ comp !   Go for it man !  TEAM ROCK !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 30, 2005)

Hot Dog gw....finally got to do those legs and you blew em away!!!!  Awsome squattin my mean mofo grampappy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hot Dog gw....finally got to do those legs and you blew em away!!!! Awsome squattin my mean mofo grampappy!!


Thats the funniest one yet DB    Thanks !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Holy friggin' crap Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Those PR's are incredible.  Machine or not, 500 is one helluva a lot of weight.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

what machine do you use for squats?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah...inquiring minds wanna know...
now how am I supposed to catch up to you if u keep lifting really heavy weights like that?????


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Powertec leverage squat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice squatting!!    Must be nice to have all that equipment at home


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya no kiddin eh?  I can just imagine how much $$ you have invested in that garage (and it's not even cars lol)  Nice w/o Gary, I like the sound of Max GC   How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice squatting!! Must be nice to have all that equipment at home


Thanks YM,

Yup, I like working out at home


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Powertec leverage squat




I'm too lazy to count. How much weight do you have on there. How much did that machine set cha' back??


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt,
> 
> I am looking forward to reading your journal and watching your progress
> 
> You need to light some fires under some asses and get the ball rolling ! LOL



Wed. is the day where I'm going to absolutly erupt if nothing is done. They will have one pissed off mofo on their hands!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya no kiddin eh? I can just imagine how much $$ you have invested in that garage (and it's not even cars lol) Nice w/o Gary, I like the sound of Max GC  How was your weekend?


Morning Velvet  

Not that much $$$ invested, I got most of it at garage sales or Play it again sports stores.  Now my other garage ... thats were the money is ! ( vette, porsche, 61 and 69 plymouths, and my pickup. Not to memtion all the tools  )

Thanks Velvet   we went and saw Hide and Seek . scarey movie.  I'm still not sure about the ending. LOL  Grandbaby spent the night friday night and then came back sunday . Was a busy weekend !  How about you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to count. How much weight do you have on there. How much did that machine set cha' back??


515 lbs  

Hmmmm I think it was almost $ 300 . i bought it on sale on the internet. Usually around $400-450

Hey another MoFo   Give 'em hell !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 515 lbs
> 
> Hmmmm I think it was almost $ 300 . i bought it on sale on the internet. Usually around $400-450
> 
> Hey another MoFo   Give 'em hell !



Nice. I wish I could get one. I have a smith machine but haven't tried it yet. I don't think I mentioned I hurt my hip a couple weeks ago so I haven't done legs. I will try again next week. I also have a tournament on Saturday so I will see how my hip acts.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Nice. I wish I could get one. I have a smith machine but haven't tried it yet. I don't think I mentioned I hurt my hip a couple weeks ago so I haven't done legs. I will try again next week. I also have a tournament on Saturday so I will see how my hip acts.


Wow softball in feb!!!!!!!

I love my smith machine , so versatile !


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow softball in feb!!!!!!!
> 
> I love my smith machine , so versatile !



If it didn't rain on Thursday and Friday last week we would have played this past weekend.    Oh well I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Gary. So do you recommend Hide and Seek?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary. So do you recommend Hide and Seek?


If you like scarey/thriller/suspense movies , YES !  I was a good movie . I had no idea it would end the way it did .


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Not that much $$$ invested, I got most of it at garage sales or Play it again sports stores.  Now my other garage ... thats were the money is ! ( vette, porsche, 61 and 69 plymouths, and my pickup. Not to memtion all the tools  )
> 
> Thanks Velvet   we went and saw Hide and Seek . scarey movie.  I'm still not sure about the ending. LOL  Grandbaby spent the night friday night and then came back sunday . Was a busy weekend !  How about you ?



Oh no, does that mean you didn't really like it? Lisa and I have been waiting for it to come out..it looks good!  So you got the grandone all to yourself eh?  Must be getting big by now   YOu have a Vette AND a porche?  Are you rebuilding them or are the just your toys?


----------



## Paynne (Jan 31, 2005)

Hide and Seek, there's another one I have to see.  I also want to try and see the movies that are up for oscars which I think is soon. 

Gary, after looking at what you're doing on the squat machine I might move to the machine again.  Even with wraps my knees just can't handle the weight with free weight squats.  They feel a lot better on the machine.  Is that why you're using it?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh no, does that mean you didn't really like it? Lisa and I have been waiting for it to come out..it looks good! So you got the grandone all to yourself eh? Must be getting big by now  YOu have a Vette AND a porche? Are you rebuilding them or are the just your toys?


Velvet,

the movie is good. I would almost go see it again just so I can understand it better! LOL

yup, Zach is almost 4 months old and weighs about 15 lbs. 

The 'vette and porsche just needed a good cleaning and some touch up and they will be up for sale this spring.  Bought the 'vette 'cos it was just too good of a deal to pass ( silver anniversary) and I have always wanted a porsche ( now I've had one and am ready to move on ! LOL )


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hide and Seek, there's another one I have to see. I also want to try and see the movies that are up for oscars which I think is soon.
> 
> Gary, after looking at what you're doing on the squat machine I might move to the machine again. Even with wraps my knees just can't handle the weight with free weight squats. They feel a lot better on the machine. Is that why you're using it?


hey Paynne  

Hide and seek is good. I can't beleive that RAY is out on dvd already !

I use the squat machine more for my back than my knees but that would be my second reason .


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet,
> 
> the movie is good. I would almost go see it again just so I can understand it better! LOL
> 
> ...



So then, what you are trying to tell me is that you weren't paying attention    

  Quit necking with your wife and follow the plot 

wow, 4 months already..that's cool...cause I started posting (joined last year but didn't post) when he was born awwwwwwwww, little zachy

I'll take your cars if you don't want them anymore


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So then, what you are trying to tell me is that you weren't paying attention
> 
> Quit necking with your wife and follow the plot
> 
> ...


well to tell you the truth I wasn't paying close attention at first but it got my attention as it went along.

The 'vette would look real good wrapped around you


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Gary!!!  

How ya been Hun???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey Paynne
> 
> Hide and seek is good. I can't beleive that RAY is out on dvd already !
> 
> I use the squat machine more for my back than my knees but that would be my second reason .


u liked it? I wanna go see it..'cause of Dakota Faning. That girl should be on the watch out for great things to happen list. She is an awesome actress!
Did u see her in 'I Am Sam'? Uptown Girls? I think she is as good, if not better thatn that "I see dead people" kid...and he won an Oscar...

A Vette AND Porsche? I think u have stepped up a few notches in my book, sir!
I wanna drive that new Vette...be a little while before I can get one of my own...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!!
> 
> How ya been Hun???


Hi Honey  

Doing great ! headed for your journal to see what ya been doing .


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u liked it? I wanna go see it..'cause of Dakota Faning. That girl should be on the watch out for great things to happen list. She is an awesome actress!
> Did u see her in 'I Am Sam'? Uptown Girls? I think she is as good, if not better thatn that "I see dead people" kid...and he won an Oscar...
> 
> A Vette AND Porsche? I think u have stepped up a few notches in my book, sir!
> I wanna drive that new Vette...be a little while before I can get one of my own...


Burner, 

yeah Dakota is good, but just didn't seem right in that dark wig.  LOL  Didn't see her in those other movies but did see her in Man on Fire ! Good movie !  

Glad i could move up in your book ! LOL  I wanna a Viper !!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner,
> 
> yeah Dakota is good, but just didn't seem right in that dark wig.  LOL  Didn't see her in those other movies but did see her in Man on Fire ! Good movie !
> 
> Glad i could move up in your book ! LOL  I wanna a Viper !!!!



Yes, Dakota is an amazing actress, so mature for her age..I remember seeing her in movies when she was 3!  A VIPER GET OUT!  I love the Viper, it's been one of my favorite cars since I was really young...if you get one tho, you have to drive it like Eddie Murphy does in Nutty Professor ha ha ha

Morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, Dakota is an amazing actress, so mature for her age..I remember seeing her in movies when she was 3! A VIPER GET OUT! I love the Viper, it's been one of my favorite cars since I was really young...if you get one tho, you have to drive it like Eddie Murphy does in Nutty Professor ha ha ha
> 
> Morning Gary Bear


LOL

Morning Sweet Velvet   

VIPER !!!  *IF/WHEN *I get one i will drive it like I stole it !   Want to go for a ride ? LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Morning Sweet Velvet
> 
> VIPER !!!  *IF/WHEN *I get one i will drive it like I stole it !   Want to go for a ride ? LOL



Certainly!  I'll put on my best Viper outfit


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Certainly! I'll put on my best Viper outfit


WOOO HOOO !!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Gary, putting the moves on Jeni?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary, putting the moves on Jeni?!?


Me ?  LOL She is way to hot for me !


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 1, 2005)

Howdy GW.  I hope your day is productive.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

*MAX GC  Back/bi's 2-1-05*

*WG Pulldowns -*
85 x 12
85 x 10
115 x 6
145 x3
175 x 1
190 x 6 *PR*
195 x 5 *PR*

*V bar pulldowns - *
175 x 6 *PR*
190 x 6 *PR*

*Db rows -*
2 sets 120 x 6 
increase next wo

*Alt . Db curls -*
2 sets 60 x 6

*BB curls -*
2 sets 110 x 6 
increase next wo.

*Notes:*
Increased intensity a little , 2 min RI's on everything. No 3 min RI's 

Well, I was pleased after this workout !!  I haven't looked at my back since 11-7-04.  Too cold out the gym !  After todays wo , for whatever reason I grabbed a mirror before jumping into the shower and damn !!!  I can definetly tell a difference since then . Especially in the middle back !!!  Try for some pics this weekend maybe .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Howdy GW. I hope your day is productive.


Hey Bone !

Has been so far !  How about yours ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah pics!    You have 120 db's in your garage gym?  Holy crap..I think we need pics of the gym too, all four corners!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn Gary, your going crazy with the weights!!! 120's for DB Rows?!? I'm struggling with 35


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking strong GW!!!    Time to buy more weights!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Burner,
> Glad i could move up in your book ! LOL  I wanna a Viper !!!!


I need 'mo money...the manager of the club I work at..among other things...has a Porche 996? The twin turbo model...
AND a Hennesey Viper....the rat...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Db rows -*
> 2 sets 120 x 6
> increase next wo.


nice WO!
are you using straps @ this weight?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)

> Notes:
> Increased intensity a little , 2 min RI's on everything. No 3 min RI's



Come on man   Put down your purse and do some 30 second RI's with me


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy and kicking it GW.  Hey man is that a typo?  120 X 6 on DB's?  Old boy ...  you da man!!  

 I'm gonna be likle GW when I grow up ... course my ex says I never will but what's she know


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yeah pics!  You have 120 db's in your garage gym? Holy crap..I think we need pics of the gym too, all four corners!


Hey Velvet  

I have two Olympic size Dbs that I load up w/Oly wts. Could load a lot more wt. on those babies than I'll ever need !  Maybe I'll do pics of the gym this weekend LOL  Looks like a tornando  hit it though !  Wt's everywhere


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn Gary, your going crazy with the weights!!! 120's for DB Rows?!? I'm struggling with 35


I seriously doubt that you are struggling. I read your wo and it just sounds more like getting acclimated to a new exercise


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looking strong GW!!! Time to buy more weights!!!!


LOL, 

I check the local Internet swap every day . Thats how I got 3 out of the 4 Oly sets i have . That and garage sales


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I need 'mo money...the manager of the club I work at..among other things...has a Porche 996? The twin turbo model...
> AND a Hennesey Viper....the rat...


HENNESEY !!!!!!!!  He is a rat !  Does he need another friend ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice WO!
> are you using straps @ this weight?


On my left hand I do


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Come on man  Put down your purse and do some 30 second RI's with me


  No way Luke   If I put down my purse Jake will steal my prune juice  

I will get back to 30 sec RI's some day.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Happy and kicking it GW. Hey man is that a typo? 120 X 6 on DB's? Old boy ... you da man!!
> 
> I'm gonna be likle GW when I grow up ... course my ex says I never will but what's she know


Bone,

you had me going there !   No, not a typo  

What do ex's know ?  Thats why they are ex's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome stuff Gary!  120 lb DB rows. Damn.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff Gary! 120 lb DB rows. Damn.


Hey JD ! 

Whats up ?  Thanks ! They felt good. I like the stretch on those and the Vbar pulldowns !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

I gave up on BB rows.  It's one of those movements that doesn't feel good on the elbow.  Maybe I'll give DB rows a shot again.  I think the most I rowed before was only 110. My gym only goes up to 125 pounders!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I gave up on BB rows. It's one of those movements that doesn't feel good on the elbow. Maybe I'll give DB rows a shot again. I think the most I rowed before was only 110. My gym only goes up to 125 pounders!


Morning JD ,

Well knowing you I think you better put in a request now for bigger Db's or find a new gym !   Course before i got my oly dbs i use to use the shortest BB I could find. LOL a little awkward but it worked. I even used my smith machine once in awhile.for 1 arm rows .  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> I check the local Internet swap every day . Thats how I got 3 out of the 4 Oly sets i have . That and garage sales


Resourceful man   Morning Gary Bear  happy hump day


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

Heya GW...been a while since I could get in here its tuff to keep up with you!!!  Damn all these people whoring your thread LOL.  I dread going to rocks I know its got to be like 20 pages longer now!

Awsome w/o there bud!!!  Those are some big numbers your movin around!



			
				Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Come on man   Put down your purse and do some 30 second RI's with me


   Hell yes!!  Come into my world for a few days for some fun!!!!!  C'mon GW I'll make ya sweat a little...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Resourceful man  Morning Gary Bear  happy hump day


Morning Velvet  

You have a great hump day also   Splitting up wo today.  Not by choice LOL . Got halfway through and started getting sick at my stomach. Will finsh tonight when i get home from work


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW...been a while since I could get in here its tuff to keep up with you!!! Damn all these people whoring your thread LOL. I dread going to rocks I know its got to be like 20 pages longer now!
> 
> Awsome w/o there bud!!! Those are some big numbers your movin around!
> 
> ...


Hey DB,

Thanks, but I'll wait a little longer before I get back on the HI Intensity/short RI's wagon again.  But I will get there


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

*Max GC - chest/delts/tri's 2-2-05*

*BB bench -*
105 x 10
125 x 6
150 x 3
200 x 1
235 x 5
235 x 4
235 x 3 + 1
Weight was up , cut one warm up set

*Incline Db bench -*
2 sets 70 x 6 *PR *
need to increase next time still too light  

*Dips - *
80 x 6 *PR*


*Seated press - *
165 x 5
165 x 4

*Standing side laterals -*
2 sets 30 x 6
Need to increase next time 

*Lying Triceps rope extensions -*
55 x 6
60 x 6
First time doing these

*triceps pressdowns -*
105 x 6
105 x 5

*Notes:*
Only did first half of wo this morning ( sick ) Finished the second half tonight  

2 min RI's on warm ups 
3 min RI's on BB bench
2 min RI's on everything else .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

It's PR man!!  So what's wrong Gary Bear?  Tummy feeling yucky?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's PR man!! So what's wrong Gary Bear? Tummy feeling yucky?


Yes it was  

 but i am much better now. Must of been a leftover bug from last night.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice w/o, what you did Gary. Glad your feeling better, but don't push it buddy!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Thanks, but I'll wait a little longer before I get back on the HI Intensity/short RI's wagon again.  But I will get there


Just bustin your chops bud...5 more weeks and I'll be back to the old p/rr/s routine!!!  Can't wait to get some workouts in with more then 100 carbs in my body LOL...or at least wait until I can catch my breath before I do another set heh



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Glad your feeling better, but don't push it buddy!


Agreed....I wouldn't push it if your sick.  Better to take the rest of the day off if you still feeling ill and squeeze delts in another day.

BTW...awsome w/o man!!  Your doin great!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Killer dips!  Damn..


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, what you did Gary. Glad your feeling better, but don't push it buddy!


Thanks Rock , 

But .. I .. must .... push .. on...  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just bustin your chops bud...5 more weeks and I'll be back to the old p/rr/s routine!!! Can't wait to get some workouts in with more then 100 carbs in my body LOL...or at least wait until I can catch my breath before I do another set heh
> 
> 
> Agreed....I wouldn't push it if your sick. Better to take the rest of the day off if you still feeling ill and squeeze delts in another day.
> ...


I know    But I probably will get back to a shorter RI wo sometime . Thats what I started out on was 30 sec between sets and 1 min between exercises. Upper body one day , cardio the next , lower body after that etc etc . 

feeling great , have since about noon , Just a bug from last night. you can't stopme ! I'm headed for the gym in a few minutes  

Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Killer dips! Damn..


Hey Jake ! 

Thanks Man , I can't beleive my dips and db  bench keep going up but my BB bench is dragging along


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Jake !
> 
> Thanks Man , I can't beleive my dips and db  bench keep going up but my BB bench is dragging along



Your dips are really going up!!   Keep it going


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

> *Dips -
> *80 x 6 *PR*


Holy poppn' tendons' batman


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your dips are really going up!! Keep it going


Thanks YM


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Holy poppn' tendons' batman


  thanks Luke


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Gary, how you feeling today?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear!


Hi Pretty Girl


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

today was going to be speed squats for cardio but silly old me, twisted my left knee the other day stepping off a small retaining wall  


So I'll just do some abs for grins and giggles


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Don't giggle too much, you'll make your wife start to wonder.... Lucy


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Don't giggle too much, you'll make your wife start to wonder.... Lucy


Are your cals too low today ?  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

My youngest kitty's name is Lucy and I love her :


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

*Max GC - Abs - 2/3/05*

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
3 sets 135 x 10 
Increase in wt . used I think I could probably do a PRbut will take my time . My best so far was 140 x 4

*Incline crunches- *
3 sets 40 x 15 

Thats all folks !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> My youngest kitty's name is Lucy and I love her :


awwww thats so sweet !  whats the other's name(s) ? Ricky , Ethel, Fred ? lol


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

*Velvet and Matt*

Velvet and Matt ( and anyone else who might be interested. LOL ) 

Here is a link to some pics of my "Max GC Gym"  LOL

http://home.earthlink.net/~gwcaton/maxgcgym/index.html


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 3, 2005)

Awsome set up ya got there GW!!!  Looks like some fun.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice gym Gary! I could never w/o at home, that says alot about your dedication IMO.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome Gary.  Plus you got most of it very cheap! 

I'm with Rock though. Several years ago I worked out at home and never really got any where.  Joining a gym really motivated me, especially because I was so weak when I started.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Gang,

If it wasn't a 25 -35 min drive to a gym i would probably of joined one.  but this is my own little inner sanctum.  I can go out there and just listen to the stereo and lay on a bench and do nothing every once in awhile and it's great.  If my tv and xbox were out there my wife would probably only see me when its time to eat


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

What's your favorite xbox title?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What's your favorite xbox title?


Right now I'm splitting my time between : Splinter Cell, Desert storm and Outlaw golf


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> awwww thats so sweet !  whats the other's name(s) ? Ricky , Ethel, Fred ? lol



  no, Saydee (8 yrs) and Lucy's sister Sushi (2yrs)..ya, for real, it's michael's cat..he named it..not me..honest


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Outlaw golf?   Morning Gary Bear   It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Outlaw golf?  Morning Gary Bear  It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah Baby !!!! TGIF !!!  

Do you Xbox ?  Have a great weekend


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I cube


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a playstation 2 but I hate the long waits. I'd like an x-box.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

We have an xbox at the firehouse and I have been playing outlaw golf 2 alot LOL.  Its a really kewl game.  That and all the guys get together and we play halo 2.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

*Velvet- *What games do you Cube ?

*Rock - *Long waits ?

*Db -*  I hear alot about Halo/2. Guess I better try it out  

Got an old super nintendo but don't play it much.  Just for nostalgia


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

When we went on strike a few years back I logged over 70 hours on Zelda ocarina of time   I was addicted..michael has a cool jet skiing one..luigi's mansion..mario's.etc...kiddie non violent games


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Velvet- *What games do you Cube ?
> 
> *Rock - *Long waits ?
> 
> ...



oh oh oh, I LOVED the old Nintendo, wish I still had mine


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Old Nintendo was awesome. 

Long waits- it takes awhile for the machine to read the CD in the player and everytime you start over or move a level it takes forever to load.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

on a playstation?  That doesn't sound right, sure it's just not your machine?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

I've gone thru 2


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> on a playstation?  That doesn't sound right, sure it's just not your machine?


Na thats how they are...my brother has ps2 and its horrible...the wait is forever.

Gw-Halo 2 is pretty kewl on multi player and the campaign is OK.  Its one of those if I have nothing and I mean nothing to do I'll play it but thats rare.  I'm not much into games just something to kill time on a saturday night since I have no life LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> When we went on strike a few years back I logged over 70 hours on Zelda ocarina of time  I was addicted..michael has a cool jet skiing one..luigi's mansion..mario's.etc...kiddie non violent games


You have to get some games with violence in them  ( hide them from michael . LOL ) and paly them lat eat night or when he is at a friends .  Very good for releasing tension !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh oh oh, I LOVED the old Nintendo, wish I still had mine


I got mine off Ebay for next to nothing


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've gone thru 2


Damn rock ! get an Xbox


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Na thats how they are...my brother has ps2 and its horrible...the wait is forever.
> 
> Gw-Halo 2 is pretty kewl on multi player and the campaign is OK. Its one of those if I have nothing and I mean nothing to do I'll play it but thats rare. I'm not much into games just something to kill time on a saturday night since I have no life LOL.


 
Wow ,  I almost bought PS2. Glad I didn't now.  Plus my son has one so I thought I'd get something different.

DB,  You are too young not to have a life !


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,  You are too young not to have a life !


    I have to many things to do...I have no time for a life.  I'm not even working now..which is really pissing me off...but I can't imagine when I get a job how its going to be.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I have to many things to do...I have no time for a life. I'm not even working now..which is really pissing me off...but I can't imagine when I get a job how its going to be.


Well hell, you're only 19 yo!!!!  LOL  you got lots of time to get a life


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Gang,
> 
> If it wasn't a 25 -35 min drive to a gym i would probably of joined one.  but this is my own little inner sanctum.  I can go out there and just listen to the stereo and lay on a bench and do nothing every once in awhile and it's great.  If my tv and xbox were out there my wife would probably only see me when its time to eat


No need to explain big guy  .  I would LOVE to have a personal gym, but I am obviously not as dedicated as you.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you are doing great. I need to get a bit more cut. If I got to where you are I'd be happy.
Keep it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> No need to explain big guy  . I would LOVE to have a personal gym, but I am obviously not as dedicated as you.


Hey JD,

Not as dedicated as me ? !      

  Thanks !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> I think you are doing great. I need to get a bit more cut. If I got to where you are I'd be happy.
> Keep it up!


Thanks Bear  

I'm sure you'll get to where you want to be .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

*weigh/measure day  2-5-05*

*Weight 187 * thats down 1 lb from 2 weeks ago .

*Waist 33.5  *down .5" from 2 weeks ago .  down 1.5 " since Xmas  

No other changes . Which is good I guess. trying to lose BF and the Body part measures are staying the same and the fat is coming off


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

dang...u sir, are my hero...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dang...u sir, are my hero...


Hey There Mr. Burner , How the hell are ya  ?


Thanks !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2005)

am ok...trying to survive this long weekend...
you?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> am ok...trying to survive this long weekend...
> you?


Doing Great !  Had the good "report card" this morning a really good back/bi workout and now I'm going to vegg out the rest of the day


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2005)

*Max GC  Back/bi's 2-5-05*

*My good "report card" this morning must of inspired me today ! PR's in every exercise  Even took some pics  *

*W.G. Pulldowns -*
85 x 12
85 x 10
115 x 6
145 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 6
*200 x 5*

*V-bar pulldowns -*
190 x 6
*195 x 5*

*Db rows -*
*125 x 6*
125 x 6r. 5l

*Alt Db curls -*
*65 x 5*
65 x 4
Was suprised by these ! When I picked up those Db's i thought "no way ! " But as it happened it was YES way ! LOL

*BB curl -*
*115 x 6*
115 x 4

*Notes:*
2 min RI's all around . weaning myself off the 3 min RI's  

Heres an "action shot " LOL   a sneak attack by my wife while I was filling in my journal and a few bad pics on my back. Not at its best  but getting there .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

Damn dude....look at that tricep 'horseshoe'!  Fucking A Gary, nice job.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Great w/o and pics! Looking good there Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn dude....look at that tricep 'horseshoe'! Fucking A Gary, nice job.


Morning JD ,

Thanks man !  Enjoy the day. You watching the Super bowl today ?  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o and pics! Looking good there Gary!


Thanks Rock ! 

i rolled out of bed this morning ( and I mean rolled ) and couldn't figure out why my back was so stiff. DUH !!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning JD ,
> 
> Thanks man !  Enjoy the day. You watching the Super bowl today ?  LOL


I think I might watch a bit.   j/k I'll be glued to the set.  I'm really a Redskins fan, but I gotta root for the hometown team.  Plus I truly like this Eagle's team.

FLY EAGLES FLY!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Your a Redskins fan?!? What's your problem JD? LOL. I'm supposed to be since I'm here in DC but I can't stand them. I'm a cowboys fan. I like the Patriot's but I gotta admit I'm rooting for Eagles today, I'd like to see them win.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Lookin' Lean man!  Great lat width.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Lookin' Lean man! Great lat width.


Thanks Luke , appreciate it !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

*Max GC Legs  2-06-05*

*Squats -*
70 x 12
70 x 10
120 x 6
150 x 3
175 x 1
190 x 6
One working set was all it took to know my knee isn't ready so skipped on down to calves. 
Also , instead of doing them flat-footed I used the treadplate for the first time. Really feel like this isolates the quads better. Will probably like this better soon as the knee is 100% !

*Standing Calf Raises - *
360 x 15
360 x 15
360 x 14
Upped my reps . lowered my weight.  Felt good !!!! One of my changes from Max OT to Max GC  

*Seated calf raises - *
140 x 15 
160 x 15
Start w/160 next time 

*Notes:*
2 mi RI's . still trying to get rid of the 3 min RI's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2005)

You're looking bigger GW!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary. Hope that knee gets better soon!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You're looking bigger GW!!!!


Thanks Ym , "looking" is the key word


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. Hope that knee gets better soon!


Thanks rock , me too


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2005)

GW my man...your lookin awsome bro!!!  Really you look massive in those pics.

Whats up with the knee??  Did you explain it in a previous post that I missed?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> GW my man...your lookin awsome bro!!! Really you look massive in those pics.
> 
> Whats up with the knee?? Did you explain it in a previous post that I missed?


Hey DB ,

Thanks man , can't wait to see your comp pics  

Yeah , last Tuesday I think it was I stepped off a small retaining wall and tristed my knee   Its better but not ready for heavy squats


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB ,
> 
> Thanks man , can't wait to see your comp pics
> 
> Yeah , last Tuesday I think it was I stepped off a small retaining wall and tristed my knee   Its better but not ready for heavy squats


O yes I remember you mentioning that....sorry lots of shit goin on in my head right now LOL.

Ahh yes those damn pictures...this weekend sure didn't help AT ALL!!!  Monday starts a new day I guess.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gary Bear   HOw's the knee today?  Did you catch any flicks on the weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Gary Bear  HOw's the knee today? Did you catch any flicks on the weekend?


Hi Gorgeous ! 

Its getting better every day.  No flicks this weekend , nothing interested me . LOL Thought about seeing The Boogeyman but it was st the old run down theatre so didn't go.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't wait to see Boogy Man, it looks good, and ya, I hear ya.  We have two theatres, one that's old and squishy and one huge, well equipped theatre..hum, funny how it costs the same $$ to go to either


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see Boogy Man, it looks good, and ya, I hear ya. We have two theatres, one that's old and squishy and one huge, well equipped theatre..hum, funny how it costs the same $$ to go to either


Exactly !!  I will drive an hour to get to a good theatre if I really want to see a movie !! I know , i'm crazy but I'm old too and I can do stuff like that . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary!


Hey Rock !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2005)

*Max GC  Abs/forearms 2-7-05*

*Cable crunches - *
55 x 20
85 x 15
115 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 9

*Incline situps -*
3 sets BW x 10

*Wrist rollups - *
50 lbs to failure ( 8 reps)
2 ft of rope alternatring forward/reverse, no rest in between. OUCH !

*Notes:*
1 min RI's on abs


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

*Max GC  Help !*

well , after today's bench press I think I'm taking some time off.  My bench had stagnated for a while and now it's headed south. 

I was going to take some time off in 2 weeks anyway so i guess I'll just go early . Finish out this week and then relax . 

Does it make sense that my bench would deteriate but my Incline db and dips would continue to go up ?  Over the past few weeks I have reduced my warm up sets from 5 t0 3 and still not advancing , even dropped for the first time today. 

I know I have been hitting it hard for the past 6-7 weeks with PR's almost every workout, overtraining ?

What do you think ?  Thanks !


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think you're a worrier like me Gary.  Nothing is deteriorating.  Everything will be okay


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear   Are you planning on taking 2 weeks off from training or just benching?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think you're a worrier like me Gary. Nothing is deteriorating. Everything will be okay


What  ?  Me Worry ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear  Are you planning on taking 2 weeks off from training or just benching?


Hmmm ,

Don't know yet ? Kind of waiting for input from all my freinds in the know


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm.... Your cutting right now also right?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Your cutting right now also right?


Yup, but why just my bench ? Everything else is going up ?  Maybe I just need to switch to incline BB for awhile and do Db flat bench .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

My theory gary, is that all of your max's are in your head anyway.  Don't stress about it man


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> My theory gary, is that all of your max's are in your head anyway. Don't stress about it man


So you are saying that if I go out there thinking I'm going to do 240 x 4-6 x 3 I will ?  Cause I was thing 235 x 4-6 x 3 this morning and ended up with 235 x 3 ( which was down in reps )  and finished with 2 sets of 200 x 6. Thats 30 lbs off what I had been doing lately.  Course, correct me if I'm wrong, it doesn't matter if I use 200 lbs or 300 lbs as long as I am hitting failure at the designated rep range . 

No stressing , just looking for reasoning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think it would be good to switch things up (like always), but it sounds like you really need to take a step back and look at the big picture instead.  You can't analyze one days worth of data from the stock market .  

All I know is that if I were laying at the flat bench saying "_I gotta do this...I gotta do this_" than I might not be able to .  And if I wasn't able to, I set myself up for a big disappointment which might be on the back of my mind the next time I do my flat bench.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think it would be good to switch things up (like always), but it sounds like you really need to take a step back and look at the big picture instead. You can't analyze one days worth of data from the stock market .
> 
> All I know is that if I were laying at the flat bench saying "_I gotta do this...I gotta do this_" than I might not be able to . And if I wasn't able to, I set myself up for a big disappointment which might be on the back of my mind the next time I do my flat bench.


Semi-big picture is I've been at 230-235 since 12/30/04 But i think I will switch it up a little and stay with my schedule as far as any time off is concerned .

Thanks Luke


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

My bench hasn't increased in forever


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

*Max GC Chest/delts/tri's 2-8-05*

*BB bench press - *
105 x 10
125 x 6
150 x 3
200 x 1
235 x 3 
200 x 6
200 x 6 
headin south   LOL

*Incline Db bench*
2 sets 75 x 6 *PR*

*Dips - *
85 x 6 *PR*

*Seated press*
2 sets 164 x 4

*Standing side laterals -*
35 x 6
35 x 4
goal is 8 reps 

*Lying triceps extension ( rope) - *
60 x 6
65 x 6 *PR*

*Triceps pressdowns- *
2 sets 105 x 6


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Has your diet changed?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Has your diet changed?


Nope ,Been the same since 12-30-04


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

time to up the carbs gary?  how are you feeling physically?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Feelin good !  No lack of energy, but my bones ache sometimes when the weather changes ( like today . rain turning to sleet turning to snow )  
But I wouldn't mind some more carbs !  I'm running 45-50 % protein , 30 -35 % Carbs, 15 - 20 % fat right at 2300 cals.  I eat like that 6 days a week and cheat 1 day a week .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

I agree.. switch things up.  When was the last time you did?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I agree.. switch things up. When was the last time you did?


HMMMM .. just checked 3-4 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats not too bad.  I thought it would be longer.  I say switch it up, and stop worrying about it.  Like Luke said, it could be mental too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

> 2300 cals



STFU.  Don't talk to me about feeling weak.  I'm eating 4k cals and pressing less than you A-hole!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> STFU. Don't talk to me about feeling weak. I'm eating 4k cals and pressing less than you A-hole!


 

 Okie dokie . LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

Without knowing how much weight you've lost, I'm betting it is simply the fact you are cutting.  I'm exactly the same way.  The first place I notice it is in my bench.  Likewise, when bulking (or doing something else) it is always my bench that goes up first.

I say don't worry about it and stick to your cut.  Once done, take a week off then start a bulk and watch your bench press go right back up .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your a Redskins fan?!? What's your problem JD? LOL. I'm supposed to be since I'm here in DC but I can't stand them. I'm a cowboys fan.


A Cowboy's fan ???  I grew in Springfield, VA and have been a Skins since I was 8 years old.  I remember the 4 SB's and THREE wins like it was yesterday  .


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Okie dokie . LOL





made you laugh


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Without knowing how much weight you've lost, I'm betting it is simply the fact you are cutting. I'm exactly the same way. The first place I notice it is in my bench. Likewise, when bulking (or doing something else) it is always my bench that goes up first.
> 
> I say don't worry about it and stick to your cut. Once done, take a week off then start a bulk and watch your bench press go right back up .


JD ,

thanks for the input.  this is basically what I told myself this afternoon at work .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> made you laugh


yup


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello Gdub....


Feeling better I hope?

What I meant with selfish phase was that I am concentrating on myself only while forgetting about my friends...
I'll surely be by more often as I mature some and become less selfish


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hello Gdub....
> 
> 
> Feeling better I hope?
> ...


No Problemo Big T   lol


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

*Max GC  Back/Bi's 2-09-05*

*Wg Pulldowns -*
85 x 12 
85 x 10
100 x 6
115 x 3
130 x 10
145 x 10
160 x 10

*Vbar pulldown -*
2 sets 130 x 10

*Db rows - *
2 sets 75 x 10

*Alt Db curls -*
2 sets 40 x 10

*BB curl - *
2 sets 85 x 10

*Notes:*
Went light today to get in some reps. probably do this until my scheduled break time in 1 1/2 weeks. 

1 Min RI's all the way through


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi hon   If it was me, I'd go DB bench, BB incline to mix it up a bit   But like the guys said you have nuttin to worry about, you just keep looking better and better and that's what counts (as long as you feel good too!)  Whatcha working today?  It's rest day for me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi hon  If it was me, I'd go DB bench, BB incline to mix it up a bit  But like the guys said you have nuttin to worry about, you just keep looking better and better and that's what counts (as long as you feel good too!) Whatcha working today? It's rest day for me


Thanks Velvet ,
Just finished Back/bi's . Must of posted just as you posted your GM. LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Heya bud...how ya been?  Its been a while since I've gotten to all the journals.  

Not diggin max OT anymore?  I see your rep'in some stuff out instead of the heavy method.  I always wanted to try max-ot but my body wouldn't be able to handle such heavy weight for so long.  I was never a good lifter in the 4-6 rep range.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...how ya been? Its been a while since I've gotten to all the journals.
> 
> Not diggin max OT anymore? I see your rep'in some stuff out instead of the heavy method. I always wanted to try max-ot but my body wouldn't be able to handle such heavy weight for so long. I was never a good lifter in the 4-6 rep range.


Hey Db,

LOL  Today was the first day I went lighter for more reps .  Just kind of resting up, coasting for the next week and a half. Then taking a week off and getting right back into the heavy stuff   Max GC !!!!   Basically Max OT with some mods to suit me better.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like a plan bud!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Gary!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Gorgeous Cyndi


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

How are you doing Gary? Lightening up a bit may be a good idea, you've been hitting it very heavy for a bit now. Nice w/o.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How are you doing Gary? Lightening up a bit may be a good idea, you've been hitting it very heavy for a bit now. Nice w/o.


Thanks Rock, thats what I was thinking


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

How's the gary monster


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> How's the gary monster


I are just fine    Just trying to think of what to do for cardio tomorrow. My knee is still bugging me. Probably shouldn't do the speed sqauts so probably do some plain old stationary bike.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear   What's your favorite form of cardio?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear  What's your favorite form of cardio?


Hi Sweetie  

I've only done it a couple of times but I think I like the speed squats the best . Waiting for my knee to get better and get back to them. MAX OT Cardio would be my second choice, then HIIT.

Patrick doesn't have you doing the speed squats ? LOL Killer wo!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

nope, not yet lol.  Altho I'm gettign a new program for next week so who knows lol  Do you use weight with those squats or is it plyometrics?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

*Max GC Abs /calves/cardio 2-10-05*

*Seated cable crunches -*
55 x 15 
85 x 15
3 sets 100 x 15

*Inclined sit ups - *
3 sets BW x 10

*standing calf raises - *
3 sets 270 x 15

*seated calf raises - *
160 x 20
160 x 19
160 x 18

*Cardio -*
20 min. Nothing too strenuos , just something to burn some calories  

*Notes: *
1 min RI's


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> nope, not yet lol. Altho I'm gettign a new program for next week so who knows lol Do you use weight with those squats or is it plyometrics?


Light weights .  I think it was 110 lbs. Just as many as fast as i can for 30 seconds, 30 sec RI , then go again. think i did 15 sets . took like 16-17 min and I was very glad when it was over. The 2 weeks I did get to do them my weight lost those weeks doubled. Went from the usual 1 lb per week to 2 lbs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Gary, what' up buddy?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

That's a ton of weight on teh Seated calve raises gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> That's a ton of weight on teh Seated calve raises gary


Gary's a "ton" of a guy (in a good way  )


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Gary's a "ton" of a guy (in a good way  )


made we can get him to join Team DuRock 

we can change the name; I can see it now-

Team Gary Does Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Um, NO!!! haha.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

You guys are Friday crazy on Thursday !!!!
A ton on seated calfs ?  Thats almost 100 lbs lighter than what I was doing for 6-8 reps .
But my calves are sore already  


When I get back from my week off I'll probably keep the higher reps for calves and do them twice a week and do super sets on them everyother wo . Just because I can !  

Maybe we should just form one team ?  I see nothing wrong with Team IronMag or something similar .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

I'd join


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'd join


thats what you said about team MoFo !  LOL  Ok You design the logo and we'll be the first two members


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

why not use the ironmag thingy at the top of the forum...ask Rob if we can use it in our sigs but just add 'Team IM' to it instead of ironmag.com   Think he'd go for it?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> why not use the ironmag thingy at the top of the forum...ask Rob if we can use it in our sigs but just add 'Team IM' to it instead of ironmag.com  Think he'd go for it?


If you batted those Velveteyes at him , I'm sure he would


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll join whatever Team you form


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If you batted those Velveteyes at him , I'm sure he would




I KNOW!!!

Let's make Mikey do it, Mikey'll do anything


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I KNOW!!!
> 
> Let's make Mikey do it, Mikey'll do anything


See we are up to 3 memmbers already !  4 when Mickey gets in here . Works for me


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Mickey?    he's not a mouse you know


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mickey?  he's not a mouse you know


 

 oops !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

How about Team Lucy?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How about Team Lucy?


 

 Good one JD   Have a great weekend ! Ju got some splainin' to do !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

*Max GC Chest/delts/tri's 2-11-05*

*Db Bench -*
25 x 12
25 x 10
35 x 6
40 x 3
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 10

*Incline BB bench -*
2 sets 125 x 12

*dips - *
BW x 12 

*Seated press -*
2 sets 85 x 12

*Standing lateral lifts-*
2 sets 25 x 12

*Lying triceps rope extensions -*
2 sets 35 x 12

*triceps pressdown -*
2 sets 55 x 12

*Notes:*
1 min RI's


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice w/o, how does your db press compare to the last time you did them?  Any improvement?

Team Lucy LMAO..you could be the ring leader


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary. I like seeing some higher reps


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

12 reps looks like the "magic number" for this workout !!   How are you liking the MAX workout ???   Pros ??   Cons ??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, how does your db press compare to the last time you did them? Any improvement?
> 
> Team Lucy LMAO..you could be the ring leader


Velvet,

Thanks , I was using 80's for 6 reps last time I did db bench  so 65 x 12 wasn't too bad. I'm just coasting/resting a bit until I take my week off then back to the heavier stuff. 

TGIF !!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary. I like seeing some higher reps


thanks Rock, it felt good .  Really had the vein a popping that runs across my pec /delt


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 12 reps looks like the "magic number" for this workout !! How are you liking the MAX workout ??? Pros ?? Cons ??


Hey YM, 

Yeah I'm just coasting for a week or so before my week off . 

I like the max OT style . I really noticed an improvement in my back . Will go back to OT  the end of the month with a few mods. will keep the higher reps for calves for awhile  also.

Cons ?  I think it wore me out ! The Max OTwould probably be real good for a bulk . Will give that a go after the summer maybe ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thanks Rock, it felt good .  Really had the vein a popping that runs across my pec /delt


Now see, I'm so jealous. I don't have any freaking veins, let along across my pec/delt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

morning, gary-
well, today is gonna be the 1st back for me in 2 weeks..gonna be an ugly workout...
getting around...tyring to think of the things I need to do. (this is my of weekend)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Now see, I'm so jealous. I don't have any freaking veins, let along across my pec/delt!!!


trade ya a vein for some Bicep !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning, gary-
> well, today is gonna be the 1st back for me in 2 weeks..gonna be an ugly workout...
> getting around...tyring to think of the things I need to do. (this is my of weekend)


Burner old man, where ya been ? aww the simplicity of the 9 to 5  mon thru friday  work week    Try it , you'll like it . LOL

Get ya butt in the gym !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

hey...if only..I have not had a nice, simple, 9 - 5 in 6 years...and then...I had to go to school after that....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Gary!!!  

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 11, 2005)

Have a great weekend gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!


You too Cyndi !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Have a great weekend gary!


Hey Luke  

Have great one man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

I love that avi in your sig .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I love that avi in your sig .


Isn't that cute .  Thats how I've been feeling when doing bench lately


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)

NO that is ME in your sig!      I am disgusted with my benching...  oh well, I can't get past 80 pounds, so annoying!!  
 
My sisters dogs are so irritating...  they are sleeping now TG!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats how I've been feeling when doing bench lately


Hey, how'd you get that? I didn't think anyone saw me   

Lookin good Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> NO that is ME in your sig!  I am disgusted with my benching... oh well, I can't get past 80 pounds, so annoying!!
> 
> My sisters dogs are so irritating... they are sleeping now TG!


Seems there are a lot of people struggling with bench lately .  Hope one of us figures out whats up so the rest of us can learn from them . !  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, how'd you get that? I didn't think anyone saw me
> 
> Lookin good Brother!!!


Arch,

Thanks,  I see all


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Gary Bear  

So, gonna have another grand baby soon eh?  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Gary Bear
> 
> So, gonna have another grand baby soon eh? CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thanks Velvet  

Yup another boy !!  And he will only be a few blocks away !!!  Zach is about 25 min away. Not tooo far but far enough .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

*Max GC Calves/Abs/Forearms 2-14-05*

*Standing Calf raises -*
90 x 10
180 x 10
3 sets 270 x 15

*Seated calf raises -*
3 sets 160 x 20

*Seated cable crunches -*
55 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 20

*Incline crunches -*
3 sets BW x 12

*Wrist rollups -*
50 lbs x 8 
man my forearms are rock hard after these !

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 

Knee is getting better ! with a week off next week I might try some very light legs after that .


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats Grandpa!!!!!  AND Happy Valentine's day


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Congrats Grandpa!!!!! AND Happy Valentine's day


Thanks Cyndi


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing Calf raises -*
> 90 x 10
> 180 x 10
> 3 sets 270 x 15
> ...



DO you wrap your ankles around the bench when you are doing seated cable crunches?  I tried these and my butt kept coming off the bench and i wasn't in a position to hang on with my ankles  

NIce workout!  So next week is rest week then?  Are you going to continue with Max CG or try something new/old?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> DO you wrap your ankles around the bench when you are doing seated cable crunches? I tried these and my butt kept coming off the bench and i wasn't in a position to hang on with my ankles
> 
> NIce workout! So next week is rest week then? Are you going to continue with Max CG or try something new/old?


Hi Sweetie ,

I don't wrap my ankles around the bench i have a pad ( used for hooking your feet under when doing incline situps )that insets into the bench where the leg extension attachment would go . I adjust it so I'm kinda wedged onto the bench ! 

Yup , next week is R&R week, no exercise , diet will be basically the same for 4 out of 5 meals ( a few less calories since I won't be working out ) and since  I am eating a few less cals one of my meals might just be something tasty that isn't on my list of acceptable foods . LOL

Yes will continue with Max GC


----------



## Rissole (Feb 14, 2005)

G'Day Gazza


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello Brother, Good W/O!!! My calves would be on FIRE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> G'Day Gazza


Crikey !!!!!!!!  It's the ever elusive Rissole


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother, Good W/O!!! My calves would be on FIRE


Thanks Arch, 

The past 3 calf workouts have really been killers !  I like the higher reps for calves , think I'll keep it that way for a while


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary


Hey Rock,

How'd the new job go ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

*Max GC Back/Bi's 2-15-05*

*Wg Lat Pulldowns -*
70 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 6
100 x 3
115 x 12
130 x 12
145 x 10

*V bar pulldown -*
2 sets 115 x 10

*Db rows -*
2 sets 65 x 12

*Alt Db curls-*
2 sets 35 x 12

*BB curl-*
2 sets 75 x 10

*Notes: -*

1 Min RI"S

Spring is just around the corner !  been warmer and warmer in the gym  this past week.  Today was warm enough to wo without a shirt . LOL   Definition is improving overall . especially in the midsection. The definition down the middle of the abs has improved from just being able to see it inbetween the top row . Can now see it all the way down to the belly button   Probably helps that I shaved last night too. LOL

3 more wo's until breaktime . Wahoo !  Then I have a 7 week push to get the best defintion of my life . will he make it ? Stay tuned  to find out !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetie ,
> 
> I don't wrap my ankles around the bench i have a pad ( used for hooking your feet under when doing incline situps )that insets into the bench where the leg extension attachment would go . I adjust it so I'm kinda wedged onto the bench !
> 
> ...



Sounds like a solid plan, I'd expect no less from you!  So what did you do for your sweeting on Valentines Day??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Wg Lat Pulldowns -*
> 70 x 12
> 70 x 10
> 85 x 6
> ...



  he'll make it!  My son, who is 10 wants abs now   He actually told me (10 remember) that he could get girls with abs


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds like a solid plan, I'd expect no less from you! So what did you do for your sweeting on Valentines Day??


Thanks Velvet !

We didn't do much of anything  ( not that I can/should repeat that is ) But this weekend I am taking her shopping and to her fav place to eat


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> he'll make it! My son, who is 10 wants abs now  He actually told me (10 remember) that he could get girls with abs


OOOO A budding ladies man   Well with your help he should have no problem getting the abs !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Velvet !
> 
> We didn't do much of anything  ( not that I can/should repeat that is ) But this weekend I am taking her shopping and to her fav place to eat



Yes, those are definately two ways to get to a womans heart, take her shopping and buy her food


----------



## Paynne (Feb 15, 2005)

What in the heck is Max GC?...Don't tell me.....Max Gary Caton


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Give that man a prize!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> What in the heck is Max GC?...Don't tell me.....Max Gary Caton


You got it !!!!  

Where's the new journal ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Job's going well Gary, thanks! A lot to learn but I like the people I'm working with so far. Nice w/o!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn, it snowed here yesterday.. Wish it was warming up.  Soon you will be detailing cars, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Great W/O !!! How do you like the V-bar pulldowns? Never really tried them. How do they compare to the CG pulldowns? You'll make it Brother


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Job's going well Gary, thanks! A lot to learn but I like the people I'm working with so far. Nice w/o!


Good deal , it makes a difference when you like the people


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, it snowed here yesterday.. Wish it was warming up. Soon you will be detailing cars, right?


Detailing and restoring


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O !!! How do you like the V-bar pulldowns? Never really tried them. How do they compare to the CG pulldowns? You'll make it Brother


hey Arch,
Thanks !

I would imagine they are very similar .  Just the palms facing a different direction.  I like them , can really feel the stretch .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> hey Arch,
> Thanks !
> 
> I would imagine they are very similar .  Just the palms facing a different direction.  I like them , can really feel the stretch .


Will def. give 'em a try next back day!!! Thanks


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2005)

Heya bud lookin good!!!  Couple more days and you get your break!!  WooHoo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> he'll make it!  My son, who is 10 wants abs now   He actually told me (10 remember) that he could get girls with abs


He's been listening to Usher more then likely.... He pays his trainer a $1,000 a day to work out with him doing abs only for an hour a day.  No kidding.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud lookin good!!! Couple more days and you get your break!! WooHoo!


Hey MoFo ,

Yeah I'm ready  
Then I need your help staying focused for the next 7 weeks after that !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> He's been listening to Usher more then likely.... He pays his trainer a $1,000 a day to work out with him doing abs only for an hour a day. No kidding.


$1000 an hour !!!!!!  Damn I could work a week and take off the rest of the year !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

*Max GC Chest/Delts/Tri's  2-16-05*

*Db bench press -*
25 x 12 
25 x 10
35 x 6
40 x 3
65 x 15
65 x 15
65 x 12

*Incline BB bench -*
125 x 15
125 x 12

*Dips -*
BW x 13

*Seated press- *
85 x 15
85 x 14

*Standing lateral lifts =*
2 sets 25 x 15

*Lying triceps rope extensions -*
35 x 15
35 x 14

*Triceps pressdowns -*
2 sets 55 x 15 

*Notes: *

1 Min RI's 

Almost afraid to take a week off now thatI'mseeing some definate changes in the mirror. LOL aka veins and striations .  But i know I wouldn't make it another 7-8 weeks without a break .


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey MoFo ,
> 
> Yeah I'm ready
> Then I need your help staying focused for the next 7 weeks after that !


Yea well I'll be around more....not like I need to worry about working out or anythig LOL.  I'll be on you like white on rice....your lucky your taking this upcoming week off I'm carb free so I'm gona be one piss bastard LOL.  3 weeks of this to go....



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Almost afraid to take a week off now thatI'mseeing some definate changes in the mirror. LOL aka veins and striations .  But i know I wouldn't make it another 7-8 weeks without a break .


Take the break....just keep the cals low and clean and you wont have a propbem staying lean.  Learn from my mistakes would ya!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea well I'll be around more....not like I need to worry about working out or anythig LOL. I'll be on you like white on rice....your lucky your taking this upcoming week off I'm carb free so I'm gona be one piss bastard LOL. 3 weeks of this to go....
> 
> 
> Take the break....just keep the cals low and clean and you wont have a propbem staying lean. Learn from my mistakes would ya!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi gary!  your workout is looking awsome!!  I bet those high reps are killer, what a burn!!  Are you getting ready to cut?  From the pictures I can tell that you look awsome already, so I'm sure the next 7 weeks will be a breeze!  good luck taking a week off, hopefully you will still come here and visit.  Take care...BILLIE


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey there Gary, nice w/o!  Take the week off, you'll see better progress faster! And tan, LOL. I just started the mystic tan yesterday and all of a sudden I have muscle and veins  Weird how different you can look when tanned huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hi gary! your workout is looking awsome!! I bet those high reps are killer, what a burn!! Are you getting ready to cut? From the pictures I can tell that you look awsome already, so I'm sure the next 7 weeks will be a breeze! good luck taking a week off, hopefully you will still come here and visit. Take care...BILLIE


Hi Billie  

Yup < i have always wanted 6 pack abs  and decided I wanted them for my 50th B-day ( 8 weeks away)  so after my week off I will be back to heavy training , strict diet ( like I could get any stricter . LOL ) and cardio . 

Oh I 'll still be here! Taking time off from training , not from IM . LOL

Good luck tomorrow and thanks for the compliments


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary, nice w/o!  Take the week off, you'll see better progress faster! And tan, LOL. I just started the mystic tan yesterday and all of a sudden I have muscle and veins  Weird how different you can look when tanned huh?


Hey Rock !

yeah I have tanning on my list of things to do , hopefully in a week or two. It does make a diff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking good Gary


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary, nice w/o!  Take the week off, you'll see better progress faster! And tan, LOL. I just started the mystic tan yesterday and all of a sudden I have muscle and veins  Weird how different you can look when tanned huh?



Ya, I use self tanner year round  So how do you like the mystic?  I found it wasn't dark enuff for the insane price you pay, I like my self tanners better even tho they take much more work...I also found the mystic stuff smelled funny 

Good Morning Gary Bear!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking good Gary


Thanks JD


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I use self tanner year round  So how do you like the mystic? I found it wasn't dark enuff for the insane price you pay, I like my self tanners better even tho they take much more work...I also found the mystic stuff smelled funny
> 
> Good Morning Gary Bear!!


Morning Velvet  

What kind of self tanner do you use ? My wife suggested that to me yesterday.  Some kind of tanning towel I think it was


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

*Max GC  Just some plain jane cardio 2-17-05*

25 min plain jane cardio .  No I'll effects on the knee


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Db bench press -*
> 25 x 12
> 25 x 10
> 35 x 6
> ...


Hey Brother, NICE W/O!!! Don't worry abouta week off. Your body will appreciate it and prolly even respond better!!! But I know what you mean


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I use self tanner year round  So how do you like the mystic?  I found it wasn't dark enuff for the insane price you pay, I like my self tanners better even tho they take much more work...I also found the mystic stuff smelled funny
> 
> Good Morning Gary Bear!!


I liked the Mystic. It may take a few times to get to the darkness you want though. I paid $80 for 10 sessions. I just don't have the time or patience for self tanners.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

I like Mystic also, however There is a woman who spray paints whatever color (darkness) you want around me. You should check into that. It's the same idea as Mystic, only it will NOT run or streak when you put oil on!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Why dont you just get a REAL tan?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why dont you just get a REAL tan?


Real tan ? As in outdoors ?  I don't know about where yo live but here in good old Misery it;s a little chili in Febuary and March , even April.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, NICE W/O!!! Don't worry abouta week off. Your body will appreciate it and prolly even respond better!!! But I know what you mean


Thanks Arch,

I will take the week off , my mind is ready whether the body is or not .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Real tan ? As in outdoors ?  I don't know about where yo live but here in good old Misery it;s a little chili in Febuary and March , even April.



I live in Utah, and there is a foot of snow outside   Why not go to a UV booth?  They say that that sparay on/stain is 'safer'.. but it hasnt even been out that long, how do they really know its safer?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

*Max GC Calves/Abs 2-18-05*

*Standing calf raises*
90 x 15
180 x 15
3 sets 270 x 15

*Seated calf raises *
3 sets 160 x 20

*Seated Cable crunch *
55 x 20 
85 x 15
3 sets 115 x 15
increase in wt. used 

*Incline sit ups *
3 sets bw x 15
increase in reps 

*Notes:*
1 min RI's


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I liked the Mystic. It may take a few times to get to the darkness you want though. I paid $80 for 10 sessions. I just don't have the time or patience for self tanners.



  That's all you paid?  you can't even get 10 bed tanning sessions for $80 here..for ONE, i repeat ONE, mystic tan it costs $30 no shit!  PLUS TAX

And it's so new that they don't have any package deals!

Good morning Gary Bear   Whatcha planning for the weekend besides some much needed/deserved rest


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I live in Utah, and there is a foot of snow outside   Why not go to a UV booth?  They say that that sparay on/stain is 'safer'.. but it hasnt even been out that long, how do they really know its safer?



uh huh Utah, which is right next to Nevada


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary Bear  Whatcha planning for the weekend besides some much needed/deserved rest


Well, Saturday I take the wifey shopping for V-Day/Anniversary and to dinner . That should take all day . Then Sunday Zach is coming over for supper (Lasange !! Yumm Yumm ).And yes rest !!

How about you ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

A whole day shopping excursion eh?  You're a brave one, and a very good hubby 

We are going to see a concert in market square tomorrow night (some local bands, outdoor skating, shinny hockey with Kurk Muller (or whatever the hell his name is  ) and then we are finally going to see Hide and Seek   Oh Chaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, Saturday I take the wifey shopping for V-Day/Anniversary and to dinner . That should take all day . Then Sunday Zach is coming over for supper (Lasange !! Yumm Yumm ).And yes rest !!
> 
> How about you ?


Oh Gdub, it sounds like a wonderful weekend. 
It's funny, even if we had a party last weekend (V-party), I always cook a meal for my wife for Valentines (our unofficial anniversary of our first "official" date), it's our tradition. I am doing that saturday, but I am not nutz enough to go shopping with her....ok I'm lying, I go with her all the time....
I enjoy going with her because she's so thrifty and money pinching. I love to see what she'll do next...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh Gdub, it sounds like a wonderful weekend.
> It's funny, even if we had a party last weekend (V-party), I always cook a meal for my wife for Valentines (our unofficial anniversary of our first "official" date), it's our tradition. I am doing that saturday, but I am not nutz enough to go shopping with her....ok I'm lying, I go with her all the time....
> I enjoy going with her because she's so thrifty and money pinching. I love to see what she'll do next...


Hey Tony ,

I'm looking forward to it.  LOL My wife is the same way !  It's fun to watch her . 

Have a great weekend


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> uh huh Utah, which is right next to Nevada



You just may talk me into going.. but I also need to go down for the Olympia.  I just have to see where I am at when it all comes around


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Brother, Good W/O, looks like you got a busy weekend planned!!!   Happy Anniversary, Happy V-Day, and have a great dinner.
Take care


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well, Saturday I take the wifey shopping for V-Day/Anniversary and to dinner .


Whoa, whoa, whoa.... did I understand this correctly?  Valentines Day and your anniversary are close together?  I can relate.

My wife and I were married on Feb 12th and of course V-day is on the 14th.  Bet I got you beat though, her birthday is Feb 7th!  Birthday, Anniversary, and Valentine's Day in one week!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Whoa, whoa, whoa.... did I understand this correctly? Valentines Day and your anniversary are close together? I can relate.
> 
> My wife and I were married on Feb 12th and of course V-day is on the 14th. Bet I got you beat though, her birthday is Feb 7th! Birthday, Anniversary, and Valentine's Day in one week!


Wow JD , so how does that play out ? 3 celebrations ? 2 ? 1 ?  I'd prefer 2 for us but I'm not going to argue . anniversary is the 28th so we are splitting the diff this year .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Birthday, Anniversary, and Valentine's Day in one week!


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey GW...thanks for the comments in my Journal...Always appreciate your comments Buddy.
Have a good week.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2005)

hi gary...good luck today, you wife is so lucky!!  BILLIE


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Gary!!!  

Have fun with Zach tommorow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning Gary, having a good weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow JD , so how does that play out ? 3 celebrations ? 2 ? 1 ?  I'd prefer 2 for us but I'm not going to argue . anniversary is the 28th so we are splitting the diff this year .


We usually combine our anniversary and Valentine's Day, but we still get each other cards on V day.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey GW...thanks for the comments in my Journal...Always appreciate your comments Buddy.
> Have a good week.


Hi Bear ,
No problem, you deserve  it .  You are working hard and getting results


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi gary...good luck today, you wife is so lucky!! BILLIE


Hi Billie  

saturday was a good day except the cold, rainy weather   I keep telling her she is lucky  but i don't know if she beleives me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary!!!
> 
> Have fun with Zach tommorow!


Hi Cyndi  

i will .  Hows your weekend ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary, having a good weekend?


Morning Rock  

Going great  how about yours ?  

I have my next 4 weeks of wo's all "planned" and am ready to go


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> We usually combine our anniversary and Valentine's Day, but we still get each other cards on V day.


Great plan , thats what we do


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Rock
> 
> Going great  how about yours ?
> 
> I have my next 4 weeks of wo's all "planned" and am ready to go


Cool!  Bet your all excited to start again!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool!  Bet your all excited to start again!


you can tell ? LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

I can FEEL the excitement.

Isn't it funny how most people have a real hard time committing to a training program, then there are diehards like us that find it hard to stay away .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I can FEEL the excitement.
> 
> Isn't it funny how most people have a real hard time committing to a training program, then there are diehards like us that find it hard to stay away .


Hmmmmm , now that you mention it


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Gary, I hope you had a great holiday  


The only reason why I am losing my mind and turning into a monster is because I have to follow your footsteps, which are hard to follow to begin with.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I can FEEL the excitement.
> 
> Isn't it funny how most people have a real hard time committing to a training program, then there are diehards like us that find it hard to stay away .


Well JD, I was a "hard to commit" and now I want to be a diehard.  Is that acheivable??


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well JD, I was a "hard to commit" and now I want to be a diehard.  Is that acheivable??


Once you spark that passion inside of you its all over with!    I was lucky enough to have figured out I was hooked the first day and now theres no looking back.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Once you spark that passion inside of you its all over with!  I was lucky enough to have figured out I was hooked the first day and now theres no looking back.


...and those are the kind of words that will get your ass turned into a diehard....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well JD, I was a "hard to commit" and now I want to be a diehard.  Is that acheivable??


         
ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Gary!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi
> 
> i will .  Hows your weekend ?


Good!  My Mom's bday party was yesterday and there was some good grub!!      I was pretty good....  only snacked on raw veggies and had meat and salad for dinner.. BUT I had to have a piece of my Mom's bday cake!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Brother, hope the weekend went as planned!!! Soundsl ike your ready to get back to work!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Good! My Mom's bday party was yesterday and there was some good grub!!  I was pretty good.... only snacked on raw veggies and had meat and salad for dinner.. BUT I had to have a piece of my Mom's bday cake!!!


You did exactly what i would of done


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like there area lot of people here that have lost their minds !!!   Well I consider you all good company


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well JD, I was a "hard to commit" and now I want to be a diehard.  Is that acheivable??


Of COURSE it is!  Once you start seeing results, and know it is the result of all your hard work, it's then difficult to go back....  I don't always want to go to the gym, especially on deadlift and squat day.  But one thing is for sure, I'm ALWAYS glad I did!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Of COURSE it is! Once you start seeing results, and know it is the result of all your hard work, it's then difficult to go back.... I don't always want to go to the gym, especially on deadlift and squat day. But one thing is for sure, I'm ALWAYS glad I did!


very well said JD


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You did exactly what i would of done


Great minds think alike!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike!!


What about great bodies ?   Well, at least you qualify


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Hiya Gary Bear   Have a good weekend?  This is rest week for you right?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Gary Bear  Have a good weekend? This is rest week for you right?


 
Morning Velvet  

Great weekend !  You ?  Yup , resting this week. Felt good , just got up !!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

ha ha, good for you...what time is it there?
My weekend was good, went to a free outside concert and froze my ass off then went to see Hide and Seek, it was good, didn't expect that ending at all


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, good for you...what time is it there?
> My weekend was good, went to a free outside concert and froze my ass off then went to see Hide and Seek, it was good, didn't expect that ending at all


It is 8:11 here . I know what y amean about the ending of Hide and Seek. good movie . Sorry to hear about your ass , LOL .


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Glad you didn't spoil the ending for me  Must be hard for them to make movies like that tho eh?  Knowing that people might not go see it if they already heard the ending


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2005)

it was good? was it spooooooky? 
I like Dakota Fanning. She is a remarkable acress for her age.
We had the Grudge yesterday..it gave me goose bumps...kinda funny...one of the guys was making fun of my getting them..then the next scene came up..and he got them...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Have you seen Constantine? It was pretty entertaining to say the least!!!

How goes it Brother?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2005)

I saw "Hitch" on Valentine's Day weekend.  Was pleasantly surprised, definitely a funny flick.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I saw "Hitch" on Valentine's Day weekend.  Was pleasantly surprised, definitely a funny flick.


I saw that last night...it was a good movie but it dragged on at the end.  They could have skipped alot of stuff at the end and got to the point.  I thought it was hilarious but the last 30 minutes were hell for me b/c it just kept dragging on and on.  I'd still say everyone should see it for the dance scene at the end lol.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Na, I didn't find Hide and Seek scary/creepy at all, but it takes a lot to scare me, you should see some of the stuff I read  

Agree on the Grudge tho Mikey, that kid-thing was very creepy!


Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Gary. Watched Hide and Seek and give it 2 thumbs DOWN!!! LOL. I plan to go see Constatine today or tomorrow. 

A surprisingly good movie I saw over the weekend was Finding Neverland


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Everybody !!

Cool , Gary's movie review journal  

Constantine previews look pretty good .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

What have you been doing with your time off?  Sleeping in? lol


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What have you been doing with your time off? Sleeping in? lol


  You got it buddy !! Gonna do some work on my "home theatre" tonight. Gonna try to figure out how to work in my vcr.  So I will have my satellite, dvd player/recoder, vcr, , stereo and tv. Wohoooo !!! LOL 
I can't wait for warm weather to do some car stuff !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, I need to work on my car, because Moab is coming up soon.  I hope the rain/snow lays off this weekend so I can get some parts.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear   Jake, what's a Moab?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear  Jake, what's a Moab?


Hi Velvet , 
it's probably some 4 wheel drive offroad thing in Moab , Utah .


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear   Jake, what's a Moab?



Like Gary said, its a place here in Utah.  Its beautiful.. here are some pics(sorry Gman!)


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool pics jake !  You take them ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

No, I googled them.http://www.canyonlightphotography.com/pages/gallery2000.php

  We do have a home down near there, in Fish Lake National Forest.  Here are a couple pics of my younger cousins on our ATV's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

PARTY AT JAKE'S HOUSE!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG!  Those pics are absolutely breathtaking!! YEAH GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey there Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

It's supposed to snow here again.........


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> PARTY AT JAKE'S HOUSE!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's supposed to snow here again.........


Its snowing here  Hi Gorgeous !!

hey whats up with your avi ?


----------



## Paynne (Feb 24, 2005)

It's snowing here for sure.  Looking outside the office window I just see white. 

what's up with saph's avi is that it's as sexy as ever


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2005)

Heya GW...hows the week off treating ya?  Haven't been around lately gotta get back into the habbit been so busy.  Off to catch up.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> It's snowing here for sure. Looking outside the office window I just see white.
> 
> what's up with saph's avi is that it's as sexy as ever


This one is but the one she had up when I posted  earlier was , well different. Couldn't really tell what was going on .  Cyndi , was that some kind of pop art version of your avi ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW...hows the week off treating ya? Haven't been around lately gotta get back into the habbit been so busy. Off to catch up.


DB,
So far so  good ! I am looking forward to getting back into the gym. Only thing I am upset about is my knee still isn't ready for squats . Doesn't bother it to ride the bike but speed squats and heavy squats are out for a while longer.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> So far so  good ! I am looking forward to getting back into the gym. Only thing I am upset about is my knee still isn't ready for squats . Doesn't bother it to ride the bike but speed squats and heavy squats are out for a while longer.


Hey don't worry about it bro...just rest it up.  At your age its underdtandable    just kiddin.  

Yea here comes the snow...not looking forward to 10 inches again damnit!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> So far so  good ! I am looking forward to getting back into the gym. Only thing I am upset about is my knee still isn't ready for squats . Doesn't bother it to ride the bike but speed squats and heavy squats are out for a while longer.


I hear ya, your away for a few days and your ready to go   

Watch that knee, you only got 2 wheels Brother


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> So far so  good ! I am looking forward to getting back into the gym. Only thing I am upset about is my knee still isn't ready for squats . Doesn't bother it to ride the bike but speed squats and heavy squats are out for a while longer.



Try Sumo Style Deadlifts - they hits my legs (and back) pretty hard instead of doing squats.  Just a thought....  ....and/or you could try Split squats too      (Don't blame me when you are walking funny though.   )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Gary... let the knee heal and work on everything else.  You have excellent leg strength so even if you take a month off, you'll rebound quickly.  Don't fret about it bro!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, as soon as I feel good, everyone else catches my luck..


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hi Gary... let the knee heal and work on everything else. You have excellent leg strength so even if you take a month off, you'll rebound quickly. Don't fret about it bro!


Thanks guys ,

JD ,Will do bud


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> This one is but the one she had up when I posted  earlier was , well different. Couldn't really tell what was going on .  Cyndi , was that some kind of pop art version of your avi ?



Oh you mean this one...  I made myself into a cartoon!  Didn't look too good as an AVI!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

Hope your knee feels better soon hun!  Rest it good!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh you mean this one... I made myself into a cartoon! Didn't look too good as an AVI!!


Hi Pretty Lady !   Thats the one ! In its small size it looked like you had a beard ! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Bearded clam maybe


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bearded clam maybe


   sorta yucky Premier... don't like that name.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Pretty Lady !   Thats the one ! In its small size it looked like you had a beard ! LOL


Yeah it does... it;s my hair though...    
What ya doing this weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother? Hows the knee?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2005)

hi gary!!!!!!!!  I bet you are so glad to be getting back in the gym...all I have to say is you'd better post those 6 pack abs on your birthday!!  SEE YA!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> sorta yucky Premier... don't like that name.


Jake got in trouble ! Jake got in trouble !  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah it does... it;s my hair though...
> What ya doing this weekend?


Hi Sweetheart !

Zach is spending the weekend !!!!!!!!

What are yougoing to do ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother? Hows the knee?


Hey Arch,

I really don't know . I know they are slow to heal so I will give it a few more weeks and if its not better I guess I'll take it to the doctor


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi gary!!!!!!!! I bet you are so glad to be getting back in the gym...all I have to say is you'd better post those 6 pack abs on your birthday!! SEE YA! BILLIE


Hi Billie 

Tomorrow is the day !!  Starting with legs so it won't be too much of a workout since I can't do squats .  Probably do calves and some cardio. 

Believe me, If/when i get the 6 pack there will be pics !  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Arch,
> 
> I really don't know . I know they are slow to heal so I will give it a few more weeks and if its not better I guess I'll take it to the doctor


I hear ya!!! Do you wrap your knee? Just curious as I know some people who have a bad wheel, and they wrap it and go about thier merry way. But, you are definatley correct, they do take FOREVER to heal  Take it slow like your doin. YOU know whats bestBrother, just take care of it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya!!! Do you wrap your knee? Just curious as I know some people who have a bad wheel, and they wrap it and go about thier merry way. But, you are definatley correct, they do take FOREVER to heal  Take it slow like your doin. YOU know whats bestBrother, just take care of it!!!


I ice it several times a day and wear a wrap at work. Haven't tried wearing a wrap and working out. Might try that sometime in the future, Did that about a year ago when I hurt  my knee doing lunges and it helped.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Well that was pretty good.  Only gained 2 pounds this week !  Thats the least I've gained while on a break !!! Waist line stayed the same ! Look out world !! LOL 

Weight 189 

waist 33.5

these are probably the only measurements I will track for the next 6-8 weeks since I am on the vain and conceited path to 6 pack abs     Not going to worry about whether I'm using as heavy a weight as i use to as long as I am hitting failure in the desired rep range. 

calves and cardio sunday morning


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I ice it several times a day and wear a wrap at work. Haven't tried wearing a wrap and working out. Might try that sometime in the future, Did that about a year ago when I hurt  my knee doing lunges and it helped.


Oh GOD lunges    Those totally fry my legs, and knees sometimes. I use those sparingly because of my knee also (old football injury) Have you tried bench step ups? You can use weight, but at first you don't really need to, Brother they nail your hams and glutes BIGTIME!!! And it's less stress on my knee


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats Great, only 2 pounds!!! Your right, Look out World   Bet your ready to W/O like a beast now huh?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh GOD lunges   Those totally fry my legs, and knees sometimes. I use those sparingly because of my knee also (old football injury) Have you tried bench step ups? You can use weight, but at first you don't really need to, Brother they nail your hams and glutes BIGTIME!!! And it's less stress on my knee


Never tried them but will keep them in mind if it comes down to it .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Never tried them but will keep them in mind if it comes down to it .


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Gary...
Angel is right, bench steps up are BRUTAL on your legs and butt!!  GP has me do them during rep range week....  OUCHIE!!!!!!!  I only hold 10 pound dbs but after 15 reps they feel like 100 pounds!!!  

Not too much going   on this weekend, just hanging out with Chris and Belle.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

*Time to get serious !*

First wo of my last ditch effort for abs for my B-day ! LOL

Not much of a wo but ya got to start somewhere   Never thought I'd say this but ... I miss squats !!!  

*Standing calf raises - *supersetted with - *Seated calf raises*
90 x 12........................................................................
180 x 10......................................................................
270 x 8 ......................................................................
360 x 8 ......................................................................
270 x 15 ...............................................160 x 15
270 x 15 ...............................................160 x 15
270 x 13 ...............................................160 x 12
270 x 12 ...............................................140 x 15

30 min stationary bike 

*Notes:*

60 sec RI's
Its only 8-10 steps from standing calf raises to seated but on the last two sets it felt like a lot farther. LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey, good start buddy! Your smart to be taking it easy on the knee


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Great start, just like Rock says............Take it easy on that knee!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok ...this might sound dumb but how do you do a proper "Bench Step"? Do you alternate legs or do a set each for each leg. I think I'd like to try these as an alternate for Lunges...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Ok ...this might sound dumb but how do you do a proper "Bench Step"? Do you alternate legs or do a set each for each leg. I think I'd like to try these as an alternate for Lunges...


Personally, I alternate each leg!!! They REALLY work your legs and Butt!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, good start buddy! Your smart to be taking it easy on the knee


Thanks Rock ,  But why does being smart feel so yucky ?! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great start, just like Rock says............Take it easy on that knee!!!


thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Ok ...this might sound dumb but how do you do a proper "Bench Step"? Do you alternate legs or do a set each for each leg. I think I'd like to try these as an alternate for Lunges...


Bear , 
When I was doing P/RR/S i had a love/hate relationship with one leg squats 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2003/onelegonbenchbarbellsquat.wvx


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

One Legged Squats!!!   Man, I almost want to try those


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 27, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Ok ...this might sound dumb but how do you do a proper "Bench Step"? Do you alternate legs or do a set each for each leg. I think I'd like to try these as an alternate for Lunges...


I do one leg at a time... 20 reps right, 20 reps left.. MOST of the time..unless GP specifies diferently!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> One Legged Squats!!!  Man, I almost want to try those


Try it , you'll like it !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I do one leg at a time... 20 reps right, 20 reps left.. MOST of the time..unless GP specifies diferently!


Cyndi , do you do EVERYTHING GP says ?!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

One legged squats sound brutal.  You do those in a Smith machine?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Might feel like crap Gary but doing the "smart" thing doesn't mean it'll feel "good"  And anyone doing one legged squats has something wrong in the head LOL. Now please erase all this about one legged squats before Patrick wanders in here and decides that'd be a good way to torture me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> One legged squats sound brutal. You do those in a Smith machine?


Morning JD and Rock ,

Yup I used the smith machine for those. Otherwise I would of went face first into the floor several times I'm sure.

Rock if you have survived P's wo's so far I'm sure you would survive these. Guess i should pm him the link ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

*Chest / abs*

*BB Bench Press - *
105 x 12 
105 x 10
125 x 6
160 x 3
200 x 1 
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 3
Looks like I need to lighten up on the last set .

*Incline Db Bench press - *
3 sets 65 x 6
Need to increase wt next wo .

*Dips -*
75 x 6 
75 x 5

*seated cable crunches ..*supersetted .. *incline crunches*
3 sets 110 x 15 .................................. BW x 15
Need to up the wt  next wo.

*Notes:*
60 sec RI's


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice w/o!!!! Your rep goal is between 4-6 right? If so, don't lighten up that last set. I bet you'll hit it next time.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey JW,
Notice you are pyramiding there. How come you go 200x1, then back up to 225 for 3 sets. Is this a preference or a technique...the greenhorn needs to know 
I've been pyramiding 12,10,8,6 reps with increasing weight.


----------



## Paynne (Feb 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh you mean this one...  I made myself into a cartoon!  Didn't look too good as an AVI!!



I think it was at least 30 secs before I breathed again after seeing this.    



> Bear ,
> When I was doing P/RR/S i had a love/hate relationship with one leg squats
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/200...arbellsquat.wvx



Oh that just looks like a trip to the hospital.  I'd end up on my ass on the first rep.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o!!!! Your rep goal is between 4-6 right? If so, don't lighten up that last set. I bet you'll hit it next time.


Thanks Rock,  I will give it a go once more


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o!!!! Your rep goal is between 4-6 right? If so, don't lighten up that last set. I bet you'll hit it next time.


Agreed don't lighten it...you'll hit it next week.

Awsome w/o bud!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey JW,
> Notice you are pyramiding there. How come you go 200x1, then back up to 225 for 3 sets. Is this a preference or a technique...the greenhorn needs to know
> I've been pyramiding 12,10,8,6 reps with increasing weight.


I do what I loving call Max GC workouts ( named after a really nice guy .. ME !! ) It is patterned after Max OT and P/RR/S and whatever i think i might like to do . LOL

But that is the Max OT warm up technique , First 3 sets are to get the blood flowing and the next 2 are weight "acclimation " sets ( getting you ready for the 3 workings sets but not tiring the muscles ). If you work the right body parts together the only warm up sets you have to do is the ones on the first exercise, Then its balls to the walls from there on . To tell you the truth if done to the letter I think the 200 x 1 should be more like 235 -240 x 1 , supposedly to make the 225 seem lighter than it is . 

If you are interested heres a link http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/intro.asp free to join .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I think it was at least 30 secs before I breathed again after seeing this.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that just looks like a trip to the hospital. I'd end up on my ass on the first rep.


hey Paynne, nice to see you are still alive and kickin' !   Now where's the new journal ?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey DB , 

How was school today ?   Any hot co-eds around ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *BB Bench Press - *
> 105 x 12
> 105 x 10
> 125 x 6
> ...


Alright Brother, back at it!!! Killer lookin W/O too I might add!!! I wouldn't lighten up on that last set, you only missed it by 1. You'll NAIL it next time!!! Rock's right on there


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB ,
> 
> How was school today ?   Any hot co-eds around ?


O you better believe it...I don't know if you could handle em all LOL.  All that eye candy and I got a girlfriend already.  Its a shame to see it all go to waste LOL.  I couldn't ask for a better girl though so I don't mind it to much.

How was your day?  Man I'm getting more snow this week....this shits getting annoying!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Damn, look at those numbers!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cyndi , do you do EVERYTHING GP says ?!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I think it was at least 30 secs before I breathed again after seeing this.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O you better believe it...I don't know if you could handle em all LOL.  All that eye candy and I got a girlfriend already.  Its a shame to see it all go to waste LOL.  I couldn't ask for a better girl though so I don't mind it to much.
> 
> How was your day?  Man I'm getting more snow this week....this shits getting annoying!!


Yeah.. this snow stinks doesn't it??????????


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 28, 2005)

Gary!!  Geez that is a lot of sets on the Bench!!!  You are an ANIMAL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I do what I loving call Max GC workouts ( named after a really nice guy .. ME !!


I LIKE that Gary!  Yeah, and exactly who is this "OT" guy anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright Brother, back at it!!! Killer lookin W/O too I might add!!! I wouldn't lighten up on that last set, you only missed it by 1. You'll NAIL it next time!!! Rock's right on there


Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O you better believe it...I don't know if you could handle em all LOL. All that eye candy and I got a girlfriend already. Its a shame to see it all go to waste LOL. I couldn't ask for a better girl though so I don't mind it to much.
> 
> How was your day? Man I'm getting more snow this week....this shits getting annoying!!


Oh I could handle it !  I use to run a Schwanns route in a college town , OH BABY !!! The Air base wasn't bad either  

Snowing here today , but not much. It was almost 60 degrees here over the weekend . WTF !!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, look at those numbers!


Hey Jake ,

Look at your numbers !  How long you been at it now ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, I'm just trying to catch you.  And its been 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Gary!! Geez that is a lot of sets on the Bench!!! You are an ANIMAL!!!


LOL   Only 3 "heavy" sets though .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I LIKE that Gary! Yeah, and exactly who is this "OT" guy anyway.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 28, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah.. this snow stinks doesn't it??????????


  and my school wont even cancle...we had 10 inches at one point and I still had to go to my 9am class.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2005)

Good workouts Gary!!  I'm in awe of your strength at your age. . J/k


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

*Arms 3-1-05*

*BB Flex Curls - *
45 x 12 
45 x 10
55 x 6
65 x 3 
75 x 1
85 x 6
85 x 5
85 x 4
Tried FLEX curls. Don't know if I should of yet but I did. Since I haven't done arms in like 10 days I don't know if the sensation in my arms are from the Flex curl or the lay off. Guess i 'll just do them sevral more times and see what happens. What can it hurt . 

*Hammer curls - *
2 sets 50 x 6

*Triceps pushdowns -*
3 sets 85 x 6
increase wt used next time

*Lying incline triceps rope extensions - *
2 sets 55 x 6
increase wt. used nexttime

*wrist roll ups-*
50 lbs x 10
increase wt.used next time 

*Notes:*
60 sec Ri's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice arm workout GW.

What's a "Flex Curl"??   I've been off the board for a couple days and now I see you, Angel, and the Devil doing "Flex Curls"?    

   That's funny ... you are hanging out with an angel and a devil...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, what's a flex curl? And great w/o Gary, glad to be back in it?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear    Nice w/o..how come you did Tri pressdowns at 85 when you were pushin 100 before??  Must be nice to get back at it eh?  How was your weekend with Zach??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice arm workout GW.
> 
> What's a "Flex Curl"?? I've been off the board for a couple days and now I see you, Angel, and the Devil doing "Flex Curls"?
> 
> That's funny ... you are hanging out with an angel and a devil...


YM, 
I'm not even sure I did them right after re-reading the thread soI'll just give you the link  instead of trying to describe it ! 
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38403&page=1&pp=30


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's a flex curl? And great w/o Gary, glad to be back in it?


Definetly glad to be back.  Quick question , my knee is feeling a LOT better the past two days, Sunday i upped my intensity on cardio ( stationary bike ) and I could feel it in my knee while doing it but my knee feels better than it did before the cardio. Make sense ?  Dumb luck ? LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear   Nice w/o..how come you did Tri pressdowns at 85 when you were pushin 100 before?? Must be nice to get back at it eh? How was your weekend with Zach??


Afternoon Sweetness  

I did 85 cos I'm too old to just jump right back into it full force even though I only took a week off. LOL That and I am a slacker by nature  

weekend was Long !! Not use to getting up 2-3 times a night . But it was fun .


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Definetly glad to be back.  Quick question , my knee is feeling a LOT better the past two days, Sunday i upped my intensity on cardio ( stationary bike ) and I could feel it in my knee while doing it but my knee feels better than it did before the cardio. Make sense ?  Dumb luck ? LOL


Could be dumb luck, LOL. Actually same thing happens with my injuries sometimes. I'll feel it at first and as I do the exercise it "goes" away, and then I'll be fine for awhile. I don't know why that is, but hopefully your knee is healing!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi gary!  looks like you are right back in the swing of things, I'm glad to hear that your knee is doing better, I'd be careful of those single leg squats though...they sound killer...lol..talk to ya soon...BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi gary! looks like you are right back in the swing of things, I'm glad to hear that your knee is doing better, I'd be careful of those single leg squats though...they sound killer...lol..talk to ya soon...BILLIE


Hi Billie, 
Thanks  
i don't do single leg squats anymore


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> YM,
> I'm not even sure I did them right after re-reading the thread soI'll just give you the link  instead of trying to describe it !
> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=38403&page=1&pp=30



Thanks for the link


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Brother, dynamite W/O !!! Alright, another one tryin "Flex" Curls. I LOVE 'em, they totaly trashed my Bi's!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Repeat after me, "I'm only as old as I feel"


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I feel like im 90..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> !!!!


????  out with it Jake


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I feel like im 90..


If you look that good at 90 you'll be doing great !!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Repeat after me, "I'm only as old as I feel"


Ok, I'm only as old as Velvet feels .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ????  out with it Jake



I was making fun of AA, and all his !!! 

Your lucky to have Jeni feeling you..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was making fun of AA, and all his !!!


Hey Brother, it's a habit of mine   I always do things in 3's, not sure why!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was making fun of AA, and all his !!!
> 
> Your lucky to have Jeni feeling you..


Ahso !  No I gotcha  

yeah , makes me all tingly inside !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't make fun of my !!!!!!!!'s


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, it's a habit of mine  I always do things in 3's, not sure why!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Archie said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *wrist roll ups-*
> 50 lbs x 10
> increase wt.used next time



Hey gary!  You ever do these with a BB behind your back, and roll the bar on your glute.  (no thumbs)  GOD I love those


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey gary! You ever do these with a BB behind your back, and roll the bar on your glute. (no thumbs) GOD I love those


Luke,
never have but I read in your journal or someone elses where you commented on how they are working for you and Made a mental note to try them    Regular BB wrist curls kill my wrist before the do any good for my forearms.  Maybe I use too heavy of a weight ?

Thanks !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke,
> never have but I read in your journal or someone elses where you commented on how they are working for you and Made a mental note to try them    Regular BB wrist curls kill my wrist before the do any good for my forearms.  Maybe I use too heavy of a weight ?
> 
> Thanks !



With the BB behind my back, I just hang it off the tips of my fingers and 'roll up'.  I have horrible wrists and it doesn't bother them at all!  I"m sure you'll love them 

I think the difference is that when you do regular wrist curls with your arm extended prone, as you contract your hand wants to move medially.  

But when you're behind your back, you can have flexion and it wants to stay inline with angle of your forearms.  It feels much more natural to me.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey gary!

How are ya today???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> With the BB behind my back, I just hang it off the tips of my fingers and 'roll up'. I have horrible wrists and it doesn't bother them at all! I"m sure you'll love them
> 
> I think the difference is that when you do regular wrist curls with your arm extended prone, as you contract your hand wants to move medially.
> 
> But when you're behind your back, you can have flexion and it wants to stay inline with angle of your forearms. It feels much more natural to me.


Hey quit using all those big words on me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey gary!
> 
> How are ya today???


Hi Sweetie  

I'm doing ok i guess   

  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

What the hell is that?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> With the BB behind my back, I just hang it off the tips of my fingers and 'roll up'.  I have horrible wrists and it doesn't bother them at all!  I"m sure you'll love them
> 
> I think the difference is that when you do regular wrist curls with your arm extended prone, as you contract your hand wants to move medially.
> 
> But when you're behind your back, you can have flexion and it wants to stay inline with angle of your forearms.  It feels much more natural to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey quit using all those big words on me


  

Lee Haney was a big fan of behind the back wrist curls.  Luke and Rock are right, they are easier on your wrists, and probably more effective.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the hell is that?


 

 = crybaby


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Rock , JD ,

Thanks guys


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

*calves/cardio*

*Standing calf raises - *supersetted with - *Seated calf raises*
90 x 12........................................................................
180 x 10......................................................................
270 x 8 ......................................................................
360 x 8 ......................................................................
270 x 15 ...............................................160 x 15
270 x 15 ...............................................160 x 15
270 x 14 ...............................................160 x 13
270 x 12 ...............................................140 x 15

30 min stationary bike 

*Notes:*

RI's on wu's are just long enough to change plates.  60 secs on the rest. These are really killin' my calves    Getting some good reps


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2005)

wow....just reading that calf routine made my muscles burn...great job gary!  BILLIE


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow....just reading that calf routine made my muscles burn...great job gary!  BILLIE



Ditto!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sweetie
> 
> I'm doing ok i guess
> 
> LOL


Awww!  MY POOR BABY!!   Better???


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Standing calf raises - *supersetted with - *Seated calf raises*
> 90 x 12........................................................................
> 180 x 10......................................................................
> 270 x 8 ......................................................................
> ...


Oh man Brother, my calves are hurtin from that, big weight there


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

Your calves are hating you about now


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

I love cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I love cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Awww! MY POOR BABY!!  Better???


Yes I am !!!!!!  you're so sweet


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Boys and Girls thanks !
My calves were still sore from Sunday


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

Holy Crap Gary, your calves must be like Rugby Balls, not footballs, those are too little.....

Congrats on the funky weight you are lifting....and those supersets.....DAMN!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap Gary, your calves must be like Rugby Balls, not footballs, those are too little.....
> 
> Congrats on the funky weight you are lifting....and those supersets.....DAMN!!!!


Hey Tony ,

Thanks man !  How's disney world ?


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony ,
> 
> Thanks man ! How's disney world ?


I had a really wonderful time with my wife and kids.  They loved it....Sounds crazy that a 1 year old would like it....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I had a really wonderful time with my wife and kids. They loved it....Sounds crazy that a 1 year old would like it....


cool !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

No workout today   after a couple of days of reading the journals of people who are sick .... now I'm sick   . And if thats not bad enough today is my day off this week ... THAT SUCKS !!! LOL  Oh well, I will survive


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

That sucks buddy. Maybe it's payback for my journal  J/K, hope you feel better!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That sucks buddy. Maybe it's payback for my journal  J/K, hope you feel better!


I'm sure it is    Thats what I get for being so evil


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2005)

hola, fellow sniffler! 

hey, take that day and just rest, take your vitamins and meds and get it out of your system. I am back to operational level...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, fellow sniffler!
> 
> hey, take that day and just rest, take your vitamins and meds and get it out of your system. I am back to operational level...


Hey Mr. Burner ,
will do ! You don't have to tell me twice


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No workout today   after a couple of days of reading the journals of people who are sick .... now I'm sick   . And if thats not bad enough today is my day off this week ... THAT SUCKS !!! LOL  Oh well, I will survive


Gary, I'm sorry your sick   Now I feel responsible. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey no gettin sick...winters almost over man thres no time for gettin sick here!  Feel better man!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gary, I'm sorry your sick  Now I feel responsible. Hope you feel better soon


  thanks Angel .  thought i might be better this morning but i was wrong


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey no gettin sick...winters almost over man thres no time for gettin sick here! Feel better man!


thanks DB !

Luke, what do you think you are going to do with that ?   thanks


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear, happy happy friday too wohooooooooooooooo.  How's things going with you?  Got plans for the weekend?  My girlies and I are going to see Curse...


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke, what do you think you are going to do with that ?   thanks








This guy knows..


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> My girlies and I are going to see Curse...




Cursed?  DON'T DO IT!  
_
cough cough ***crap*** cough_


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear, happy happy friday too wohooooooooooooooo. How's things going with you? Got plans for the weekend? My girlies and I are going to see Curse...


Morning Sweetie  ,

I'm  still sick , a little better though , no aches today. Just the bad stomach and headache.

Have to work tomorrow   and Zach is coming to visit sunday  

Let me know how the movie is .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> This guy knows..


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

C'mon Gary, feel better already!!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


I know where little teddy bear is gonna stick that


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Better yet?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> C'mon Gary, feel better already!!!!!!


I'm getting there but I won't give any details !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Better yet?


Thanks Velvet !! 

You're the best !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I know where little teddy bear is gonna stick that


thats what i was afraid of


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> C'mon Gary, feel better already!!!!!!


What he said .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What he said .


Thanks guys! 

I thought wednesday night and Thursday were bad but friday was the worse , especially last night . i was on the pot like clock -work every 20 30 minutes  until early this morning . zMight have actually got an hour of sleep between 5-6 am !!!

At least my system will be cleaned out real good !


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Awww, that sucks Gary. What a crappy feeling. Make sure your drinking plenty.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, that sucks Gary. What a *crappy* feeling. Make sure your drinking plenty.


 

No problem there big guy


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

_"plug it up.  plug it up plug it up.  plug it up"_

                                        -Carrie


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

But seriously, that sucks man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, that sucks Gary. What a crappy feeling.


Crappy seems like an understatement .

Hurry up and get well Gary!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2005)

Get off the pot and get better Gary Bear 

 x 1000

K, just got back from Curse..don't waste your money unless you like cheesy wherewolf movies   Altho it was entertaining now and then and I was startled a few times


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> K, just got back from Curse..don't waste your money unless you like cheesy wherewolf movies   Altho it was entertaining now and then and I was startled a few times




I told you in your journal


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2005)

You did?    didn't see it   Oh well, I would have went anyway ha ha, the girlies really wanted to go and it was movie night


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2005)

*get better gary!!*

hi gary...sorry you are feeling so bad...but look at it like this...your eating less, and your getting rid of everything in your body...in no time at all your abs will be ripped!!!LMAO... 

BILLIE


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> I thought wednesday night and Thursday were bad but friday was the worse , especially last night . i was on the pot like clock -work every 20 30 minutes  until early this morning . zMight have actually got an hour of sleep between 5-6 am !!!
> 
> At least my system will be cleaned out real good !



OH MAN That STINKS!!!  I hope you feel better SOON!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic, sorry to hear your still feeling bad. Here's to a Speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Gary Bear?  Where are you?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

Get better dawg!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody !  I am almost back to "normal" Had some solid food last night for the first time in days. No ill effects so far  *crosses fingers* still weak though.  Finally got some sleep last night.  Never been sick like this before. I do not recommend it ! LOL Hope to be back in the gym in a couple of days .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad things are starting to get a bit better..get better soon


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I am almost back to "normal" Had some solid food last night for the first time in days. No ill effects so far *crosses fingers* still weak though.


Sounds like a radical cutting diet to me. 

Take Care


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Gary-
Feel better, bro-
I am hearing thta crap is sweeping the nation...I am lucky to have only gotten a cold out of it...
just rest up and kill it..


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

Being sick def sux...I've been there...no eating for days...feel like your dead but no one told your brain.  Yea I hear ya!

Rest up my man you'll be back to your old self in no time!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

You got me sick


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You got me sick


I told you all that cuddling you two been doin is no good....the bugs contagious!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont do that gay shit


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont do that gay shit


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Gary!!!    Feel better Babe!  

I am getting a cold


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm starting to get a sore throat.... Gary's getting us all sick!  Must be one of those computer viruses I keep hearing about .


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm starting to get a sore throat.... Gary's getting us all sick!  Must be one of those computer viruses I keep hearing about .


I hear ya!!   EVERYONE I KNOW is sick...    
Feel better JD!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Alright this is getting out of hand !!!!!!!!  No matter people getting sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Thanks everybody . I 'm thinking I will be ready to go wednesday possibly  But definetly Thursday. And my knee is feeling better than ever !  Wohoo
working more solid food into the diet , be back to normal with that tomorrow .


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wohoo
> working more solid food into the diet , be back to normal with that tomorrow .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody . I 'm thinking I will be ready to go wednesday possibly  But definetly Thursday. And my knee is feeling better than ever !  Wohoo
> working more solid food into the diet , be back to normal with that tomorrow .




That's AWESOME NEWS!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


LOL Hi Banana Babe !! xoxo


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> That's AWESOME NEWS!


 

Ok I'll Ax .. what ebonics ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am getting a cold


...um...maybe 'cause u are...nekkid?

(Not that we mind, of course..)

hiya saphi!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been sick all week just didn't want to say anything.  But now that everyone is coming out of the closet what the hell lol.  Its getting better thought...hopefully by the end of the week we can all be better for the weekend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

great..see what I started????   well, I think I have mine on the run...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Good Afternoon ! 
Food is going well today , Breakfast tasted good went down good. Lunch ... well it went down, didn't taste that great though ( Tuna, rice , red beans ) so I think I'm ready !  Tomorrow is calves and cardio as a test . then Thursday is the real stuff


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Good luck buddy. Sorry you've been sick for so long.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Alright Gary, feelin better huh!!! Good luck with it. I'll be waiting for your W/O!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

G'luck with calves 2morrow...thats the same for me.  Damn this snow keeping me from the gym!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks gang !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok I'll Ax .. what ebonics ?




I'm not telling 


Have a great day Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

*I'm baaaaaaaack !!  lol  calves/cardio 3-9-05*

*standing calf raises *..superset with.. *seated calf*
90 x 12
180 x 12
270 x 10
360 x 8
270 x 15 ....................................... 160 x 15
270 x 13 ....................................... 160 x 12
270 x 11 ....................................... 140 x 15

*Notes:*
RI's on wu's were just long enough to change plates
1 min RI's between supersets

*Cardio-*
15 sets 90 lbs x 30 secs sets x 30 sec RI's

*Notes:*
Cardio took like 16+ min
Going to work my way up to 20 sets/20 min

Knee seems to be good. Will know more later I imagine . 

Tomorrow is delts/traps


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm not telling
> 
> 
> Have a great day Gary!


Hey !! You said Ax !! I axed !!!  

Sup Luke ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey !! You said Ax !! I axed !!!
> 
> Sup Luke ?




I'm freakin' HUNGRY today.  I don't know why   I had 8 egg whites, 2oz of provalone, 1.25cups of oats and a Tablespoon of Flax  

What's up with Gary!?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *standing calf raises *..superset with.. *seated calf*
> 90 x 12
> 180 x 12
> 270 x 10
> ...




WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, he's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!  Nice w/o Gary, were you doing those speed squat thingy-a-ma-jiggys that P told you about for that first cardio session??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm freakin' HUNGRY today. I don't know why  I had 8 egg whites, 2oz of provalone, 1.25cups of oats and a Tablespoon of Flax
> 
> What's up with Gary!?


What !!!!!  All those cals and you are hungry !!  You must be doing something right


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, he's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack! Nice w/o Gary, were you doing those speed squat thingy-a-ma-jiggys that P told you about for that first cardio session??


Hi Sweetheart  

Yes I did


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

they sound insane...I must try them soon


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> they sound insane...I must try them soon


 
Yes ! You must !!! LOL


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd probably have to ride the blue bus afterwards lol ..er...that would be the short yellow bus in the States


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back


Hey Jake ! 

thanks !  How ya feeling ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

A bit better.. but not enough to make it to the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Alright, Good lookin W/O Gary!!! Glad the knee feels good so far, Delts and Traps tomorrow huh? Go get 'em, Glad your back too Brother


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Gary


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

Bet it felt good getting back in the gym!  Welcome back Gary .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> A bit better.. but not enough to make it to the gym.


Sucks!  And you were doing so well. But you will be back again


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Alright, Good lookin W/O Gary!!! Glad the knee feels good so far, Delts and Traps tomorrow huh? Go get 'em, Glad your back too Brother


Morning at ya !  Thanks ! looking forward to todays wo !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Gary


Hi Baby !!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Bet it felt good getting back in the gym! Welcome back Gary .


JD ,

You know it


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear the knee is better!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks YM, Luke


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

*Delts/traps 3-10-05*

*Seated Press-*
75 x 12
75 x 10
85 x 6
115 x 3
145 x 1
155 x 6 
155 x 5 
155 x 3  
Narrowed my grip a couple of inches on these. I liked the feel much better

*Db cheat laterals-*
35 x 6 
40 x 6
start w/ 40 lbs next time

*Seated bent over db laterals -*
35 x 6
40 x 6
Start w/40 lbs next time

*BB shrugs-*
265 x 6
280 x 6
300 x 6
Start w/300 next time

*BB Upright rows -*
105 x 6
105 x 6 
go heavier next time . Used a slightly wider grip than usual.

*Notes:*
1 Min RI's 

Hope to do some bike tonight


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

Those laterals are HEAVY   Good job G-Dawg


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

Damn first day back at lifting and he's rippin it up!!!  Good work there GW...nice pressin.  Glad to see your back in the game.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary!!  What are cheat laterals?  ha ha ha


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Those laterals are HEAVY  Good job G-Dawg


hey Luke ,
thanks man !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn first day back at lifting and he's rippin it up!!! Good work there GW...nice pressin. Glad to see your back in the game.


DB, 

Where ya been ?  Felt good !!!! Shrugs suprised me . didn't think I'd be going that heavy out the gate.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary!! What are cheat laterals? ha ha ha


HMM .. well instead of starting with the db's at my side i start with them in front of me , slight bend at the waist and give a slight push to get the weight moving . probably not explained to well . LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> 
> Where ya been ?  Felt good !!!! Shrugs suprised me . didn't think I'd be going that heavy out the gate.


Been super busy!!  Trying to find the time to get to the gym...or maybe just the motivation.  Not sure which yet lol!  Just livin life now and enjoyin it.  Those are some nice shrugs...always steadily improving in these parts


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Gary, awesome W/O there!!! Those shrugs are killer, and BOTH of your laterals, aw man make me want to   
Great job there, right off the bat you go out and lift like a friggen Beast


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Great WO Gary!!  Heavy Laterals!!  I stink at those!!    

WHEN IS YOU BDAY AGAIN???


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Been super busy!! Trying to find the time to get to the gym...or maybe just the motivation. Not sure which yet lol! Just livin life now and enjoyin it. Those are some nice shrugs...always steadily improving in these parts


Hey DB

Better busy than bored to death or worse , bored to eating too much  

Hope something comes of your MRI soon .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, awesome W/O there!!! Those shrugs are killer, and BOTH of your laterals, aw man make me want to
> Great job there, right off the bat you go out and lift like a friggen Beast


LOL , Thanks !  I really do appreciate it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great WO Gary!! Heavy Laterals!! I stink at those!!
> 
> WHEN IS YOU BDAY AGAIN???


Hi Cyndi   

Thanks !

My b-day ?   hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm april 16 . now you have me wondering why you asked ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> My b-day ?   hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm april 16 . now you have me wondering why you asked ?



Birthday beating!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Birthday beating!!!



Isn't it the BIG 50!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Birthday beating!!!


From Cyndi ?! 

Maybe she is going to send me a very special b-day version of her avi !!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Isn't it the BIG 50!!!


yeah buddy !!   I have a pair of shoes that are older than you or Jake


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeah buddy !!   I have a pair of shoes that are older than you or Jake



They are some OLD shoe then since I'm 34!!   

You're in great shape for a guy 1/2 your age!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2005)

...holy post whoring....

damn...and u took a week or so off? sweet!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Birthday beating!!!


Man he's gonna get one hell of a beating...better watch out those bones are old and brittle don't wanna break him


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...holy post whoring....
> 
> damn...and u took a week or so off? sweet!


LOL   Hey Burner !

How's life treating you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man he's gonna get one hell of a beating...better watch out those bones are old and brittle don't wanna break him


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

*Back / abs  3-11-05*

*Wg pulldowns -*
70 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 6
130 x 3
160 x 1
3 sets 175 x 6
Way off from previous session but thats ok . Hey ! I'm cutting here !! LOL

*V bar pulldowns -*
2 sets 160 x 6

*Rack deads - *
2 sets 265 x 6
Could of done heavier but since I haven't done these since mid-january I didn't !   Plus I was concentrating on what JD said about *DEAD *lifts .

*Kneeling cable crunches ...*superset with .. *incline crunches*
3 sets  115 x 10 ....................................... BW x 10
Good contractions  
Increase wt used next time 

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 

Didn't get to ride bike last night. Maybe tonight

Cut calories for the next 5-6 weeks . Dropped from 2300 to 2000 -2100


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Gary bear, I'm doing deads for the first time today..any tips?  How is a rack dead different from a regular dead?  Do you sit the bar on the floor between each rep?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Gary bear, I'm doing deads for the first time today..any tips? How is a rack dead different from a regular dead? Do you sit the bar on the floor between each rep?


Morning Velvet   

Rack deads start at or below knee level . Not as full a range of motion as Full deads. But I am too much of a chicken right now to do full deads. Bad lower backs run in my family.
But I did set the bar back on the pins between each rep so I did not bounce. Almost like doing a bunch of singles I guess .

Check this out . Might help , might not 
http://www.ctstrongman.com/TD_010805.wmv


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Gary-Bear  So how are the new cycle of w/o's going? How's the knee? Personally I like racked deads bettert than full deads


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Check this out . Might help , might not
> http://www.ctstrongman.com/TD_010805.wmv


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Personally I like racked deads bettert than full deads


Everyone does..they are easier and you can move more weight  

Nice w/o there gw!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Everyone does..they are easier and you can move more weight
> 
> Nice w/o there gw!


Oh yeah!!


----------



## Paynne (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary-Bear  So how are the new cycle of w/o's going? How's the knee? Personally I like racked deads bettert than full deads



..Gary-Bear....    

Rack deads take most of the leg out. Depends on what you want to do. I like em.





> Check this out . Might help , might not
> http://www.ctstrongman.com/TD_010805.wmv



Looks like I need to start resting the bar on the rack between reps more


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!


Damn cheaters!!!  I will probably start doing those as well once I start lifting again to get rid of the leg portion...doing back after legs kills my deads!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Rack deads start at or below knee level . Not as full a range of motion as Full deads. But I am too much of a chicken right now to do full deads. Bad lower backs run in my family.
> But I did set the bar back on the pins between each rep so I did not bounce. Almost like doing a bunch of singles I guess .
> ...


GW is that your family doing all those crazy deads?  Your son, wife, and daughter showing you up in the gym again?!?  You can tell us don't worry....your family is just a bunch of genetic freaks and you didn't want to tell us


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL   Hey Burner !
> 
> How's life treating you ?


morning..am doing goood!
I suprised myself lastnight at the club. THere is this girl that is a regular there. very WOW.
I finally got the nerve to aske her out..and she said...
YES...
jaw nearly hit the floor. U should see her. Whata smile. Now, whether she follows thru and give me her # this weekend...we'll see.
other than that..am good. Hopefully, my other business is about to start growing. Tis the season!
Have plans for the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> Rack deads start at or below knee level . Not as full a range of motion as Full deads. But I am too much of a chicken right now to do full deads. Bad lower backs run in my family.
> But I did set the bar back on the pins between each rep so I did not bounce. Almost like doing a bunch of singles I guess .
> ...


damn! THat girl's arms...are bigger than mine....I gotta get to the gym...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Gary-Bear  So how are the new cycle of w/o's going? How's the knee? Personally I like racked deads bettert than full deads


Hey Rock,
too early to tell. Haven't had a full go around yet . Knee held up good for speed /cardio squats .Sunday I'll put some light weight to regular squats and see how that goes .

I would like to do full deads but i am just a big chicken 

 but i do like the feel of the rack deads

EDIT :  OMG ! I just saw the Gary-Bear !!!! Rock !! You big strong man you !!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Everyone does..they are easier and you can move more weight
> 
> Nice w/o there gw!


Thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> ..Gary-Bear....    *You're just jealous!*
> 
> Rack deads take most of the leg out. Depends on what you want to do. I like em.  *Works low back real good for me  *
> 
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn cheaters!!! I will probably start doing those as well once I start lifting again to get rid of the leg portion...doing back after legs kills my deads!!


If you can't beat them .. join them


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> GW is that your family doing all those crazy deads? Your son, wife, and daughter showing you up in the gym again?!? You can tell us don't worry....your family is just a bunch of genetic freaks and you didn't want to tell us


 

  DB, 
until you posted I had never watched the whole thing . didn't realize there was more than 1 person in the video


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning..am doing goood!
> I suprised myself lastnight at the club. THere is this girl that is a regular there. very WOW.
> I finally got the nerve to aske her out..and she said...
> YES...
> ...


Cool ! 

I hope to see a movie and do some stuff around the house if it's warm enough.

That is a big girl in the vid isn't it !


----------



## Paynne (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You mean you workout ? LOL WHERE"S THE NEW JOURNAL ?



My journals are boring.  Actually I started playing guitar again and I've been spending all of my time at "work" reading reviews on guitar gear ...it's a tough job....so I haven't been here as much.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man he's gonna get one hell of a beating...better watch out those bones are old and brittle don't wanna break him



I was gonna tell you to go in first.  He has 'old man power' and I dont wanna get my ass kicked.  You can tire him out, then I'll throw in my share


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadBolt*
> _Man he's gonna get one hell of a beating...better watch out those bones are old and brittle don't wanna break him _





			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I was gonna tell you to go in first. He has 'old man power' and I dont wanna get my ass kicked. You can tire him out, then I'll throw in my share


 

  Which one of you is the straight man in this comedy team ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=944826&postcount=1717


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh O h O h !! I forgot to brag on myself today !!   Wearing the 32 " waist jeans today


----------



## LW83 (Mar 11, 2005)

Thirty Twos!  Yay!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh O h O h !! I forgot to brag on myself today !!   Wearing the 32 " waist jeans today


Fantastic man!  32's were like 35 years ago for me .  38's are what I wear now, and if I get down in weight I can wear 36's.  I have wide hips, which pisses me off cuz no matter how hard I work, you can't beat bone structure.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was gonna tell you to go in first.  He has 'old man power' and I dont wanna get my ass kicked.  You can tire him out, then I'll throw in my share


LOL wise ass....man with my bum shoulder I can't do shit.  Couldn't even kick him if I wanted to...my legs are always jello from the 2 a week leg workouts LOL.  

But then again he'd whoop my ass if I was 100% 

Congrats GW on the 32's...I think thats what I wear...not to sure lol.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Thirty Twos! Yay!


Luke,
where do you get the stuff you put in your sig ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Fantastic man! 32's were like 35 years ago for me . 38's are what I wear now, and if I get down in weight I can wear 36's. I have wide hips, which pisses me off cuz no matter how hard I work, you can't beat bone structure.


Damn Bone Structure !! LOL  I don't want to get down to where I was 35 years ago   That would be like 28 " probably .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

Well today was weigh in day. down from 189 to 183.5 . Can dfintely tell a diff  2  week time frame/ wonder how much of that was from being sick ? LOL


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well today was weigh in day. down from 189 to 183.5 .  Can dfintely tell a diff


   Awsome GW!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke,
> where do you get the stuff you put in your sig ?



My noggin  

My waist measures in at just under 28" but I wear 30/32's with a belt   28's are too tight in the legs.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats on the waist size!!      Whatcha up to this weekend?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats there Gary!!! I'm with JD, I have big bone structures also, and that makes it hard to get down sizes


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome GW!!!


Thanks DB


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> My noggin
> 
> My waist measures in at just under 28" but I wear 30/32's with a belt  28's are too tight in the legs.


Hm now that you mention it the legs are tight in these jeans. I usually wear 34"waist for comfort ( lots of bending and squatting at the store .)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Congrats on the waist size!!  Whatcha up to this weekend?


Hi Cyndi !  

Well looks like unexpected house guests for the weekend ? maybe longer. And out for a visit with mom and dad sunday . wo sunday morning First real leg wo in probably 5-6 weeks ) then taking it easy


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Congrats there Gary!!! I'm with JD, I have big bone structures also, and that makes it hard to get down sizes


Thanks Angel,

I guess I'm lucky then ( not being big boned )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Luke,
> where do you get the stuff you put in your sig ?


My fav so far was "She blew my nose and then she blew my mind".  Without running it in Google, and being the old fart I am, I knew right away it was from the Rolling Stones "Honky Tonk Women" .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My fav so far was "She blew my nose and then she blew my mind". Without running it in Google, and being the old fart I am, I knew right away it was from the Rolling Stones "Honky Tonk Women" .


That was a good one but the Luke-ism's are the best


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My fav so far was "She blew my nose and then she blew my mind".  Without running it in Google, and being the old fart I am, I knew right away it was from the Rolling Stones "Honky Tonk Women" .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

*Legs !!!!!!!  3-13-05*

*Squats -*
90 x 12
90 x 10
140 x 6
190 x 3
240 x 1
3 sets 0f 280 x 6
These were just right for today. Will go a little heavier next time, slowly but surely.
Stance was wider than usual ( a little wider than shoulder width ). Wu's were slow down and slow up . Work sets were even slower down ( probably a 6 count down and up was probably a 2 count ) Fought it all the way down a little past parallel and then pushed it all the way back up ( makes sense ? doesn't it ? LOL)

*Vertical leg press-*
215 x 6
255 x 6
Felt real good, great ROM !  Go a little heavier next time

*SLDL -*
2 sets 215 x 6 
Concentrated on the hams , these killed me !  Been too long since doing them. Down in weight but thats the way it goes sometimes  

*Standing calf raises *supersetted with *Seated calf raises -*
270 x 15 ........................................... 160 x 15
270 x 14 ........................................... 160 x 14
270 x 12 ........................................... 160 x 14
last set on seated raises were an increase in weight over last time 

*Notes:*
2 min RI's on squats. leg press and SLDL
1 min RI's on calves

OH , and I wore a knee wrap during this wo . will try without it next time. Knee feels good so far.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

Gary, my Brother, Awesome W/O!!! Glad the knee is doin good  Keep it up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2005)

From the looks of that workout - you are going to be sore tomorrow   

Nice!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gary, my Brother, Awesome W/O!!! Glad the knee is doin good  Keep it up


Thanks Angel Man , will do


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> From the looks of that workout - you are going to be sore tomorrow
> 
> Nice!!


Wouildn't that be nice


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Afternoon Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Afternoon Gary Bear


Hi Birthday Babe !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats -*
> 90 x 12
> 90 x 10
> 140 x 6
> ...


Great wo Gary!!  Thsoe stiff legged deadlifts were    !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great wo Gary!! Thsoe stiff legged deadlifts were   !


Thanks Cyndi


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

So the knee wraps are good so far?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> So the knee wraps are good so far?


i guess.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 13, 2005)

HI GARY!  Congrats on the 32's...are you seeing any definition yet?  That crazy "flu diet" you were on was sure to help rip those abs up!  lol...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HI GARY! Congrats on the 32's...are you seeing any definition yet? That crazy "flu diet" you were on was sure to help rip those abs up! lol...


LOL I don't recommend it though , It's only for the most advanced of dieters 

Edit:Yes I am seeing definition. Not enough to suit me but maybe one of these days


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear


Morning Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

*Chest /abs  3-14-05*

*Bench press-*
105 x 12
105 x 10
125 x 6
160 x 3
200 x 1
225 x 6
225 x 3  
200 x 5

*Incline db bench press -*
3 sets 65 x 6  
was planning on trying 70 lbers but afetr the bench press I knew that wouldn't go up . I was right the 65's were plenty heavy

*Dips - *
75 x 5
75 x 4  
these were a big suprise. first time these have ever dropped .

*Kneeling cable crunches *supersetted with *Incline crunches*
3 sets  120 x 10 ......................................... 10 x 10  
At least something went up   Amazing how heavy 10 lbs is  

*Notes:*
1 min RI's

Well I guess the calorie reduction is catching up to me. everything is headed south wieght -wise. But the muscles did a workout and thats the important part


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2005)

well gary, seeing as how your looking good already, I'm sure you will get that 6 pack for your birthday, and even if you don't, your already hot! keep up the great work!...BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well gary, seeing as how your looking good already, I'm sure you will get that 6 pack for your birthday, and even if you don't, your already hot! keep up the great work!...BILLIE


Thanks Billie  

It would be great to be where I want to be by april 16 but if not I'll just go a little longer . better a little late than never .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

I have never seen so many angry faces in a workout


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have never seen so many angry faces in a workout


I learned that from Velvet


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Gary, don't be so down on yourself. Thats a Damn fine lookin W/O there   Your strength will fall slightly while your cutting. Lookin good Brother. You help me stay motivated


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, don't be so down on yourself. Thats a Damn fine lookin W/O there  Your strength will fall slightly while your cutting. Lookin good Brother. You help me stay motivated


Angel,
Thnaks man . I  know , i just wanted to whine


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> i just wanted to whine


I got some cheese


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Angel,
> Thnaks man . I  know , i just wanted to whine


 no whining you girly man!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

You guys are too funny !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

Hang in there Gary.  Once you stop cutting and start a bulk, your weights will shoot right back up.... and 225 x 6 is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Bench press-*
> 105 x 12
> 105 x 10
> 125 x 6
> ...




Oh.  The club   That's alot stronger than me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hang in there Gary. Once you stop cutting and start a bulk, your weights will shoot right back up.... and 225 x 6 is nothing to sneeze at.


Thanks JD , 

I was just being a whinny baby !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Oh. The club  That's alot stronger than me


Not much


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

*Arms  3-15-05*

*BB flex curls -*
35 x 12 
35 x 10
55 x 6
65 x 3
75 x 1
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 5
reps on working sets were up 

*Hammer curls -*
2 sets 40 x 6
down in weight 

*triceps pushdown-*
3 sets 90 x 6
up in weight 

*Lying tricep rope extensions - *
2 sets 60 x 6 
up in weight

*behind the back wrist curls -*
85 x 15
105 x 15
115 x 13
115 x 13
Felt good . Start with 115 next time.   Thanks Luke  

*Notes:*
1 Min RI's

decent wo , no real complaints


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep meaning to try those flex curls, but I'm afraid some big burly idiot will walk up to me in the gym and tell me I'm doing my curls wrong....lmao....GREAT JOB GARY!!!I'm sure the weights will go back up when you stop cutting..I wouldn't worry about it too much!

BILLIE


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice workout G-Dub


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Gary. Your doin the Flex curls too, alright. They really hit 'em hard don't they? I love 'em


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I keep meaning to try those flex curls, but I'm afraid some big burly idiot will walk up to me in the gym and tell me I'm doing my curls wrong....lmao....GREAT JOB GARY!!!I'm sure the weights will go back up when you stop cutting..I wouldn't worry about it too much!
> 
> BILLIE


Hi Billie  
You're so sweet .  Give them a try . I felt a difference during the very first set !  And don't worry about the big burly idiots . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout G-Dub


Thanks Jake !  I see you had some nice shgrugs today .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Gary. Your doin the Flex curls too, alright. They really hit 'em hard don't they? I love 'em


Thanks,

They do feel different


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Gary!!

Great arm WO!!  I did shoulders and tris!!  LEGS tommorow!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 15, 2005)

Quite the Arm W/O!...feel like noodles after?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> Great arm WO!! I did shoulders and tris!! LEGS tommorow!!


Thanks Cyndi  

i saw your wo... Great job !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Quite the Arm W/O!...feel like noodles after?


Bear,
I always feel the flex curls immediately and am feeling the rest of it today


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

*Cardio / Calves 3-16-05*

*Cardio -*
16 sets - 90 lbs x 30 sec sets x 30 sec RI's

Up one set ! Will go for 17 next time. Legs are weak .. I am always so happy when the last set is done  

*Calves - *
*Standing calf raises ...... Seated calf raises*
3 supersets 270 x 15 ....... 160 x 15

*Notes:*
1 min RI's on calves


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

WHOA interesting cardio!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> WHOA interesting cardio!


Thats one word for it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Did you do calves after the jump squats?  Holy mother of...    Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice speed squats bud!!  Knee feelin better I take it?

How ya feelin....kick the bug totally yet?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Did you do calves after the jump squats? Holy mother of...  Good morning Gary Bear


yup !

Afternoon Velvet


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nice speed squats bud!! Knee feelin better I take it?
> 
> How ya feelin....kick the bug totally yet?


DB  , Yes it is and I think i have   LOL  How about you ?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB  , Yes it is and I think i have   LOL  How about you ?


Glad to hear all is well on your side!  

Eh I'm doin LOL.  Still got some pain and stuff.  Hopefully by next week Ill get the word from the insurance co.  Im dieing to get back into the gym!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Gary  

How is ya today?  I am fine and dandy and done with my leg wo!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio -*
> 16 sets - 90 lbs x 30 sec sets x 30 sec RI's
> 
> Up one set ! Will go for 17 next time. Legs are weak .. I am always so happy when the last set is done
> ...


   OMG Brother Gary, your killin me here!!! Awesome job. Looks like the knee is solid again huh! Up one set too  

Bet that got your heart pumpin and lungs gaspin


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary
> 
> How is ya today? I am fine and dandy and done with my leg wo!!


Hi Cyndi   I'm still weak in th elegs from this mornings wo. other than that I'm great! Headed to check out your journal


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> OMG Brother Gary, your killin me here!!! Awesome job. Looks like the knee is solid again huh! Up one set too
> 
> Bet that got your heart pumpin and lungs gaspin


Knee feels real good and YES the heart was pumping and I was gasping. I'm still a little weak in the legs this evening.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice cardio session GW!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice cardio session GW!!


Thanks YM,
It must of been cos I was wobbly most of the day


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

*Delts /Traps   3-17-05*

*Seated Press -*
75 x 12 
75 x 10
85 x 6
115 x 3
145 x 1
155 x 4
145 x 5 
145 x 5
Getting weaker  

*Db Cheat laterals -*
2 sets 40 x 6

*Bent over seated lateral lifts-*
2 sets 40 x 6

*BB shrugs -*
215 x 10
305 x 6
305 x 6

*BB Upright rows-*
2 sets 105 x 6

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 

Since I'm getting so weak I think I'm going to change my rep range for the next 4 weeks and use some even lighter weights Going to 8-10 reps tomorrow.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>







Those shrugs were AWESOME G-dawg!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 17, 2005)

*haha!*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

>


     
these are hilarious!  where did you find them?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> these are hilarious! where did you find them?


www.smileycentral.com


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

I see smilie-king is at it again 

Nice w/o Gary Bear   So going lighter eh?  I always find it hard to reduce my weights to up my reps..psychologically, that is


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Weaker? I think.....*NOT*   Impressive lifts there Gary, especially the bent-over laterals


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I see smilie-king is at it again
> 
> Nice w/o Gary Bear  So going lighter eh? I always find it hard to reduce my weights to up my reps..psychologically, that is


Thanks Velvet  

It will be a mental challenge to reduce my weights but Dammit !! I can do this thing !!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey gary   I hope you have a great holiday!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Weaker? I think.....*NOT*  Impressive lifts there Gary, especially the bent-over laterals


Thanks Angel ,  the bent over laterals are easy for me for some reason . To tell ou the truth I probably could of done 45 , maybe 50 lbs .  But thats neither here nor there


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel ,  the bent over laterals are easy for me for some reason . To tell ou the truth I probably could of done 45 , maybe 50 lbs .  But thats neither here nor there


*H**LY COW!!!* 50's? I have a hard time with the rear ones, sides are not that much of a problem, but rears..........


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel , the bent over laterals are easy for me for some reason . To tell ou the truth I probably could of done 45 , maybe 50 lbs . But thats neither here nor there


That impressive for sure.  Delts must be huge after that ....


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

G'morning Gary!  YOu're a deltoid monster


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> That impressive for sure. Delts must be huge after that ....


Hey Bear ,

LOL not much hugeness going on here !  But one of these days maybe


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> G'morning Gary! YOu're a deltoid monster


Hey Luke,

Happy day after St.Pat's  

 MMMMM green beer


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear, did you go out for green drinks last night?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear, did you go out for green drinks last night?


Hi Velvet   

No , Did you ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Luke,
> 
> Happy day after St.Pat's
> 
> MMMMM green beer




None for me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Back / Abs 3-18-05*

*Wg pulldowns -*
70 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 6
100 x 3
130 x 1
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 8
Just right!

*V bar pulldown -*
2 sets 130 x 10
Felt good , good stretch !

*Rack Deads -*
2 sets 215 x 10
should of gone heavier, will next time .

*Kneeling cable crunches... SS... incline crunches*
3 sets 120 x 10 .......................... 10 x 10

*Notes:*
1 Min RI's all around


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Holy crap, nice Pulldowns Gary   Bet yer abs are screaming now after that superset


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Holy crap, nice Pulldowns Gary  Bet yer abs are screaming now after that superset


Thanks Velvet ,

I thought I heard something but I just thought it was becuase I was hungry


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey GW ... I've seen the Rack Deads in a few journals, what exactly are they?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2005)

Good lookin w/o's there gw!!!!  Still got your power.

I realized its all mental man!!  If you think your gonna lose strength you def will...just keep it in your mind that you are still gettin stronger.  Its all mind over matter my friend!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey GW ... I've seen the Rack Deads in a few journals, what exactly are they?


Hey Nt ,

Rack deads are MY way off wuusing out on deadlifts LOL

Here's a link http://www.ctstrongman.com/TD_010805.wmv

a dead lift where you start at or just below the knees  instead of off the floor


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o's there gw!!!! Still got your power.
> 
> I realized its all mental man!! If you think your gonna lose strength you def will...just keep it in your mind that you are still gettin stronger. Its all mind over matter my friend!


Well maybe for a young buck like you but when you're as old as i am and your mental facilities are failing you  it's a diff story   I'm sure its the drop in calories . Haven't been this low in a year . won't be this low for too much longer  a few weeks at most


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary-bear!!! I see your upping the reps a bit. How's the knee doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary-bear!!! I see your upping the reps a bit. How's the knee doing?


Hey Rock -bear  

how the hell are ya?  Miss ya around here .  yup uppping the reps , using some lighter weights the cut is finally getting to me . Only 3 more weeks I think . Knee is not 100 % but is definetly usable   and getting better  

How's life treating you ?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Wg pulldowns -*
> 70 x 12
> 70 x 10
> 85 x 6
> ...


Good Lookin W/O there Gary   I also like the V-Bar pulldowns periodically, they totally stretch your lats  

Hows the knee holdin up?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Lookin W/O there Gary  I also like the V-Bar pulldowns periodically, they totally stretch your lats
> 
> Hows the knee holdin up?


Thanks Angel,

Knee is doing real good so far , but i am real careful with it .


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Gary,
Curious about the amount for sets you do for Wg Pulls compared to v-bar?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

Have a good one Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey Gary,
> Curious about the amount for sets you do for Wg Pulls compared to v-bar?


Hey Bear,
just something from my Max OT days.  There are 8 sets on Wg , 3 sets are warm up ,  2 sets are "weight acclimation" and then 3 Working sets.  So in reality there is only a 1 set difference  if you just count the working sets .

Hope I didn't confuse you more with my explaination


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Have a good one Gary!


Morning Luke 

starting good so far !  Down to 180 lbs this morning  ( thats a 9 lb loss in 4 weeks ) and waist is down to 32.5 ( down another inch in 4 weeks !)    If I don't have the abs I have dreamed of by 4-16  I'll be damn close    The love handles are killing me, I may break down and get some ab-solved again. I used it last year and it worked great for me.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

180 in the mornin?   I'm shooting for about 185 in the morning.  I'm at like 174.5 right now   I'm jealous.  I'll meet you in the middle brotha'


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 180 in the mornin? I'm shooting for about 185 in the morning. I'm at like 174.5 right now  I'm jealous. I'll meet you in the middle brotha'


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Bear,
> just something from my Max OT days. There are 8 sets on Wg , 3 sets are warm up , 2 sets are "weight acclimation" and then 3 Working sets. So in reality there is only a 1 set difference if you just count the working sets .
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you more with my explaination


nope...I took a look at the Max OT site a few weeks ago. Congrats on the waistline numbers BTW!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> Knee is doing real good so far , but i am real careful with it .


   hows it goin this morning? Any plans over the weekend?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 19, 2005)

Man 180 GW...your gettin lean!!!  Congrats. 

I wish I was that low.  I'm afraid to get on the scale!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Get the ab-solved Gary  Awesome progress buddy. What's your weight goal?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> hows it goin this morning? Any plans over the weekend?


No plans, 

I have to work tomorrow   I hate working sundays , nobody there but me and a bunch of kids. Can you say babysitting ?  Babysitting teenagers suck  



Hows about you ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Man 180 GW...your gettin lean!!! Congrats.
> 
> I wish I was that low. I'm afraid to get on the scale!


Scaredy cat !! The scale is your friend     Have a great weekend DB !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Get the ab-solved Gary  Awesome progress buddy. What's your weight goal?


Hey Rock,

No weight goal , just whatever it takes to uncover the ever elusive abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

Gotcha!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No plans,
> 
> I have to work tomorrow   I hate working sundays , nobody there but me and a bunch of kids. Can you say babysitting ?  Babysitting teenagers suck
> 
> ...


Thats a bummer for sure. Not a whole lot for me, spending the evening with my daughter. Might go see Robots, not sure if she wants to yet. 
Tomorrow gonna check out Ring 2. What do you do for a living? If you don't mind me askin


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats a bummer for sure. Not a whole lot for me, spending the evening with my daughter. Might go see Robots, not sure if she wants to yet.
> Tomorrow gonna check out Ring 2. What do you do for a living? If you don't mind me askin


I make the looooooooong walk across the street to the one and only grocery store for at least a 12 mile radius and put in my time there as asst. mgr. ( for lack of a better description). Would you like paper or plastic


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

*Chest / abs 3-20-05*

*BB Bench press -*
105 x 12 
105 x 10
105 x 6
125 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 10
185 x 8
165 x 8
Doing slower reps and "posing " in between sets. Some exhausting stuff  

*Incline Db bench press - *
3 sets of 50 x 10
go heavier next time hopefully

*Dips - *
50 x 10
40 x 10
BW x 12
Did an extra sets today usually only do 2 .

*Kneeling cable crunches...SS... incline crunches*
3 sets 120 x 10 ...........................10 x 10
Abs felt strong this morning should of gone heavier. Will next time

*Notes:*
1 Min RI's
Increasing the intensity via an extra set here and there, slower reps and "posing" in between sets .  
Since I'm using lighter weights I've decided to look at it as doing semi-drop sets instead of getting weaker .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Gary my Brother, thats a killer lookin w/o!!! Posing between sets? can you say  
Thats a huge way to up the intensity.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mornin' G-unit.  I wish I could do dips like that.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey  Thanks Guys !


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Awsome w/o there bud!!!  Posing in between sets eh...do I smell the ol' man is gettin ready for a competition?!?!?  C'mon all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

Great workout Gary.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2005)

posing???  BBing competition in the wings?


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you gonna do a show??


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> posing???  BBing competition in the wings?


Funk.. your back is ridiculously big...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o there bud!!! Posing in between sets eh...do I smell the ol' man is gettin ready for a competition?!?!? C'mon all the cool kids are doing it


 

  Thanks for the laff DB !!!   No , no competition for this guy .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Great workout Gary.


Thanks Jake


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> posing??? BBing competition in the wings?


 
Wow!  Maybe I should of said flexing instead of posing ?!  No comp for me unless my wife is planning one !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Are you gonna do a show??


No Cyndi , no show ....unlesssssssssss  .. you show me yours and I'll show you mine !!!!!!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No Cyndi , no show ....unlesssssssssss  .. you show me yours and I'll show you mine !!!!!!!!







I wanna show I wanna show!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Aw........ C'mon Gary, I bet youd do awesome at the Show-me's in May!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwcaton*
> _No Cyndi , no show ....unlesssssssssss .. you show me yours and I'll show you mine !!!!!!!!
> 
> _





			
				LW83 said:
			
		

> I wanna show I wanna show!


You'd like that wouldn't ya?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Aw........ C'mon Gary, I bet youd do awesome at the Show-me's in May!!!


Nah,  when and where . I went to one in St louis years  and years ago .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats the one, Thats where I did last year. My first ever!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Damn looks like I started somethin good here lol.  Peer pressure heh.

How was your weekend bud?  Hope it was a good one!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2005)

Good looking workout GW.  You use of the word 'posing' created quite a stir .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn looks like I started somethin good here lol. Peer pressure heh.
> 
> How was your weekend bud? Hope it was a good one!


Hey DB

You damn trouble maker ! LOL   Weekend was ok except for having to work sunday . But I'm off today so all is well .  Going out to do legsina bit. gotta get my coffee in me first


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good looking workout GW. You use of the word 'posing' created quite a stir .


Thanks JD ,

Yes ,I will be more careful with my choice of wrods from now on


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> choice of wrods



HEY!  FIVE HIGH for Dyslexia!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> HEY! FIVE HIGH for Dyslexia!


Hey Luke, 
Just making you feel at home Bud !!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

*Legs  3-21-05*

*Squats -*
90 x 12
90 x 10
90 x 6
180 x 3
180 x 3
3 sets 230 x 10
Slower reps are killing me !!  Why am I doing this to myself , I'm too old for this shit .  Why does it have to be so hard ?  

 Ok . I'm done crying. On to leg presses  

*Vertical leg press -*
235 x 10
255 x 10
Go heavier next time 

*SLDL -*
175 x 10
195 x 10
175 x 10
Did 3 sets instead of the usual 2 . tried sumo grip on a couple of sets . didn't notice any difference except it made me look "cool " LOL

*standing calf raises ...SS... Seated calf raises -*
230 x 20 ............................. 140 x 20
230 x 18 ............................. 140 x 20 almost cramped on this one
230 x 17 ............................. 140 x 20
Increased rep range from 12-15 to 15-20. calves were cussing me after 1st ss.  Damn cry babies !

*Notes:*
Closer to 2 min RI's on Squats, leg press and SLDL's
1 min RI's on calves


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

Awsome w/o there gw!!!  

You tried sumo grip for sldl's?  What do you mean you just held your hands in close?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Luke,
> Just making you feel at home Bud !!




It Worked!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o there gw!!!
> 
> You tried sumo grip for sldl's? What do you mean you just held your hands in close?


LOL , I have no idea what i'm talking about. I guess a better wording would of been an opposing grip ( one overhand , one underhand )


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Gary, VERY NICE W/O there!!! I hear ya, goin slow just KILLS me too, but your doin them and putting up great numbers!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

hola, old man!

(I can only say that in jest...he looks better than I do...)

gonna go do legs here in a bit, myself....see if I can be as intense as you, pal!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL , I have no idea what i'm talking about. I guess a better wording would of been an opposing grip ( one overhand , one underhand )


Yea thats not sumo....sumo is actually a stance.  You spread your feet out VERY wide and grab the bar within your legs rather then outside...your hands are close together.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea thats not sumo....sumo is actually a stance. You spread your feet out VERY wide and grab the bar within your legs rather then outside...your hands are close together.


Gotcha !!!  LOL What would I do without ya DB ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, old man!
> 
> (I can only say that in jest...he looks better than I do...)
> 
> gonna go do legs here in a bit, myself....see if I can be as intense as you, pal!


Hey Burner ,

How did the wo go ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats -*
> 90 x 12
> 90 x 10
> 90 x 6
> ...


Nice W/O. Why slow on the squats? The knee? At least your working around it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice W/O. Why slow on the squats? The knee? At least your working around it


Hey Rock,

yeh just "babying" the knee !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't want to mess you knee.  Good thing you're training smart like me .  Seriously, you SHOULD lower the weight slowly on squats always.  When healthly though you want to try and drive up hard.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Don't want to mess you knee. Good thing you're training smart like me . Seriously, you SHOULD lower the weight slowly on squats always. When healthly though you want to try and drive up hard.


Thanks JD, 
will do


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

*Arms 3-22-05*

*BB Flex curl -*
35 x 12 
35 x 10
35 x 6
45 x 3
45 x 3
3 sets 65 x 10

*Hammer curls -*
2 sets 35 x 10
Might switch to preacher curls for awhile. haven't done those in a long time.

*Alt Db curls-*
35 x 10
just for fun

*Triceps pressdown -*
3 sets 75 x 10 
try heavier next time

*incline lying triceps extension (rope)-*
50 x 10 
50 x 8

*Behind the back BB wrist curls-*
85 x 25 !!! owie !!
105 x 15
105 x 15 did 115 last week but after 25 reps 105 was the limit today
105 x 14 Almost dropped the bar  

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 

heard a Robin singing outside the gym today 

Not looking forward to work today.  This is my best buddy's last day today . She is going to start her own trucking/transport biz !!!!  Good for her !  Bad for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner ,
> 
> How did the wo go ?


it went ok...odd...I didn't feel any of the 'oh gawd...my legs are trembling..how am I gonna get this fuqqin bar back to lockout and rack it beofre I feel the need to hurl?' feeling...
hmm..maybe I will stay lighter next time and stay with higher reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea thats not sumo....sumo is actually a stance.  You spread your feet out VERY wide and grab the bar within your legs rather then outside...your hands are close together.


do you spread rice down on the floor, clap your hands, stomp your feet and have to wear that silly man thong to do them?

Love ESPN 8..'The Ocho'


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

The Garymeister said:
			
		

> 105 x 14 Almost dropped the bar



I've dropped the bar a couple times   makes a loud noise.  Nobody died though


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do you spread rice down on the floor, clap your hands, stomp your feet and have to wear that silly man thong to do them?
> 
> Love ESPN 8..'The Ocho'


I better get that curtain fixed in the gym !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I've dropped the bar a couple times  makes a loud noise. Nobody died though


 

 Nobody died !! You're a regular comedian !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *BB Flex curl -*
> 35 x 12
> 35 x 10
> 35 x 6
> ...


Sorry your losing a friend and a good worker! Nice w/o. So how long is this taking you now? I'm thinking giving Max OT a go again just while I cut to try and maintain muscle. we'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Gary!!! Sorry to hear about your freinds leaving. I personally know how hard that is, especially if you where close for years. Almost like losing a family member!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry your losing a friend and a good worker! Nice w/o. So how long is this taking you now? I'm thinking giving Max OT a go again just while I cut to try and maintain muscle. we'll see.


Thanks Rock,

It took me 35 min I beleive


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Gary!!! Sorry to hear about your freinds leaving. I personally know how hard that is, especially if you where close for years. Almost like losing a family member!!! Hang in there!!!


thanks Angel,

thats the thing of it . its only been a little over 2 years but we just clicked from the first day like we'd known each other from birth or ssomething . LOL  But she is on the adventure of a lifetime with her husband and I am so happy for her !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

G-dawg said:
			
		

> heard a Robin singing outside the gym today



You teasing BASTARD!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


Hi Velvet !!!!!!!  Where the heck you been ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You teasing BASTARD!


You probably have them there too, just can't hear them singing through their gas masks


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You probably have them there too, just can't hear them singing through their gas masks




gas masks?  I don't stink THAT bad.  I found a robin 'frozen' to the stump of a tree the other day


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> gas masks? I don't stink THAT bad. I found a robin 'frozen' to the stump of a tree the other day


Poor robin !!  I wasn't implying you stinkk, i justfigured the air pollution was really bad up around there ? compared to here .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not looking forward to work today.  This is my best buddy's last day today . She is going to start her own trucking/transport biz !!!!  Good for her !  Bad for me.


Sorry to hear that news Gary.  True friends are hard to find.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that news Gary. True friends are hard to find.


Thanks JD !,

Sorry to hear your news. But as always you will pull through


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

*Delts / traps 3-23-05*

*Seated press -*
55 x 12
55 x 10
65 x 6
75 x 3
85 x 3
135 x 9
135 x 9
115 x 10

*Cheat laterals -*
2 sets 35 x 10

*Seated bent over laterals -*
2 sets 40 x 10

*BB shrugs -*
2 sets 305 x 10
Was really shocked to do this weight  

*Upright BB rows -*
2 sets 95 x 10

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 
No need for an extra set here or there to increase intensity , the increase in reps was enough


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW, i wish I could shrug like that... 


I'm not "in" the city.  I'm on the water actually


----------



## Jeanie (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi G!  I hope all is well with you.    I am finally done with my Spring finals and I am on break.  what a relief!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Hi G! I hope all is well with you.  I am finally done with my Spring finals and I am on break. what a relief!


Well Hello Beautiful Stranger !!  

Are you keeping up with your training too ?  Sure do miss you around here . Hope you can drop in more often , maybe hang around for awhile   How's life treating you ? I'm doing great , especially after hearing from you


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Brother!!! 305 for 10 

 Thats a heck of a w/o there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Dodge is pussy


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yea!  Vipers are for PUSSIES!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother!!! 305 for 10
> 
> Thats a heck of a w/o there


Thanks Angel, 
Like i said I was suprised to do them . And I'm feeling them since early this evening


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dodge is pussy


jake !!!! LOL  You must be damn bored Buddy !!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yea! Vipers are for PUSSIES!


Give me one of those bad boys and you can call me pussy all day long


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Give me one of those bad boys and you can call me pussy all day long




May as well, since you'll have pussy in the passenger seat.    (pardon my language ladies  )


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> May as well, since you'll have pussy in the passenger seat.  (pardon my language ladies  )


LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

*cardio 3-24-05*

*Cardio -  35 min.*

15 min cardio squats
20 min bike


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Seated press -*
> 55 x 12
> 55 x 10
> 65 x 6
> ...


Nice w/o here Gary! Do you have any problem with form on cheat laterals? I have the hardest time with them- hands going higher than elbows. How much do you bend your elbows? Great weight on Shrugs


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Cardio -  35 min.*
> 
> 15 min cardio squats
> 20 min bike






I'm stopping cardio next week


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 15 min cardio squats



What are details on these?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2005)

Awsome w/o there bud!!  305 for the shrugs!  Nice uprights to my man!!

Wow speed squats followed by cardio?!?  Your crazy!  You still doing the 30 sec rest intervals or did you go back up to a minute with the knee problem?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o here Gary! Do you have any problem with form on cheat laterals? I have the hardest time with them- hands going higher than elbows. How much do you bend your elbows? Great weight on Shrugs


Rock,

never really thought about it so I ran it through my head and I guess I do not have a problem w/form on the cheat laterals. As far as how much I bend my elbows.. hmmm.. best answer I can give you is not much. It all just happens naturally I guess. Sorry I'm not more help . 

thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What are details on these?


Hey Captain, Long time no see.

Well the details are I squat with a light weight ( 1-45 on each end ) I do as many squats as i can in 30 secs, rest for 30 secs and go again. Did that for fifteen min. which was probably like 12 -13 sets cos I know the intervals aren't exact even with a timer . Definetly gets the heart pumpnig .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o there bud!! 305 for the shrugs! Nice uprights to my man!!
> 
> Wow speed squats followed by cardio?!? Your crazy! You still doing the 30 sec rest intervals or did you go back up to a minute with the knee problem?


Hey DB ,

Thanks .   Yes I know , I couldn't beleive I did that ! LOL  Still using 30sec intervals on the speed squats.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm stopping cardio next week


  I will in a few weeks


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2005)

I've been reading along, just didn't have much to say.  Interesting idea with the squats.  I'll keep them in mind.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes I am still training and I have put on some size.  (some good ans some bad!) 

I will try to stop by more often.  I am trying to upload some recent pics but am having a hard time making my pictures small enough to upload.  I look more feminine and have more curves.  I got one of those magnetic trainers for my bike and I love it!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> jake !!!! LOL  You must be damn bored Buddy !!



Yup.  Dodge currently has what?  One 'fast' car.  Same with Chevy.  Ford on the other hand..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've been reading along, just didn't have much to say. Interesting idea with the squats. I'll keep them in mind. Thanks.


Stalker !!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 24, 2005)

CaptainStalker.  Yeah, I like that.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yes I am still training and I have put on some size. (some good ans some bad!)
> 
> I will try to stop by more often. I am trying to upload some recent pics but am having a hard time making my pictures small enough to upload. I look more feminine and have more curves. I got one of those magnetic trainers for my bike and I love it!


Glad to hear you are still training . Can't wait to see pics  I like my magnetic bike too!  It's the only cardio equipment I've had for more than a year . I wore out a couple of treadmills and a stepper !! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yup. Dodge currently has what? One 'fast' car. Same with Chevy. Ford on the other hand..


Oh you mean new muscle . Cos Mopar has a ton of fast cars if you want to go back in time !!!!  Where I'm stuck LOL   I know what "fast" car chevy has but was does Ford have ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

The new Mustang GT runs high 12's with intake exhaust and a chip.  More mods, and it will run low 11's.  The Ford GT supercar, and in '07 the new Shelby Concept will be released.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The new Mustang GT runs high 12's with intake exhaust and a chip. More mods, and it will run low 11's. The Ford GT supercar, and in '07 the new Shelby Concept will be released.


I see !! I don't keep up on the modern muscle much. Figured you meant the Mustang .  But I never considered the Ford Gt cos to me its a race car. don't see many on the streets ( but it is a way cool car !) Guess I'll have to google a Shelby concept.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35270

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42945

The new Mustang GT, or Cobra(cant recall) will also use the V-10.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

It would take ALOT of money to get a Mustang GT in the 11's and there is NO blower availble for the new 3 valve cylinder head.

They run mid 13's with sticky tires.  I know, because I work with the team that tuned the shocks.  The internal ford platform name for that car is S179.  

The new GT is light years ahead of the last generation, but the rear geometry is still WHACK.  IMHO.  It's not as capable as a GTO.  The Neon SRT-4 would eat the new mustang alive.

The GTO with the new LS2 is a SCREAMER.  (and I hate american cars)  And the GTO still doesn't even come close to the abilities of the C6 Fe3 Corvette


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is a new mustang Video 11.09.

http://www.jmschip.com/bullet.php Here is the one JMS worked on, with only intake/exhaust/chip running 12.43.

Both were done by JMS


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Here is a new mustang Video 11's.




123 is really slow for a 11 flat   I turn 130's with a mid 12 1/4   Must be a poorly tuned motor.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> It would take ALOT of money to get a Mustang GT in the 11's and there is NO blower availble for the new 3 valve cylinder head.
> 
> They run mid 13's with sticky tires. I know, because I work with the team that tuned the shocks. The internal ford platform name for that car is S179.
> 
> ...


Wow ! So Luke isn't just a pretty face !! LOL   Evidently I need to get out of the 60's-70's !!!  But to me the old one are so much easier to work on . No computer crap . I'm too simple to do anything but cahnge plugs and oil and filters on the new cars .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the links Jake. 
I'm off to the xbox now to drive my Ford GT concept car


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow ! So Luke isn't just a pretty face !! LOL   Evidently I need to get out of the 60's-70's !!!  But to me the old one are so much easier to work on . No computer crap . I'm too simple to do anything but cahnge plugs and oil and filters on the new cars .




NO!  I totally understand that!

My next "cool" car; after I graduate will be an OLD 911.  Maybe a 73' RSR replica  












That's my dream   The sound of an air cooled dry sump 3liter


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Or a 1971 lamborghini Miura!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

hola, mi amigo!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Always liked the 911 !!!!! There again the older ones


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, mi amigo!


hey Mr. Burner , wassup ?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

anybody seen this before ? LOL


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you gary!  I needed that.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

*Back/abs 3-25-05*

*Wg Pulldowns -*
70 x 12
70 x 10
85 x 6
100 x 3
130 x 1
160 x 10
160 x 8
145 x 10

*V-bar pulldowns-*
2 sets 130 x 10

*rack Deads -*
2 sets 235 x 10
up 20 lbs !!

*Kneeling cable crunches .. ss .. Incline crunches*
3 sets 125 x 10 ......................... 10 x 10
up 5 lbs on kneeling crunches

*Notes:*
*1 min RI's*

Going to work up a new wo for my next 3 weeks over the weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Got aways to go to look like my man LUKE !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

WHOA!  There alot meat no that bone.  How big is that bad boy! 

awww crap that didn't sound right.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> WHOA! There alot meat no that bone. How big is that bad boy!
> 
> awww crap that didn't sound right.


   Optical illusion .. only 13.75 " if I'm lucky


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Is that your forearm Gary? Looking good if it is  Nice w/o, so what kind of w/o are you planning out?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is that your forearm Gary? Looking good if it is  Nice w/o, so what kind of w/o are you planning out?


Hey Rock , 

Yup thats me   I was going over some of my old journals and I thought I might go back to something I haven't done for almost 2 years now.

day 1 - upper body
day 2 - cardio
day 3 - lower body
day 4 - cardio
day 5 - upper body
day 6 - cardio
day 7 - off

next wo would be lower body etc , etc. One week I would do upper body twicw and the next week I would do lower body twice .  A lot of cardio I know but I took some pics of the abs ( or tried to anyway .LOL ) and was a bit dissapointed at where I am  so i thought i would try something a little different. I'm down to 2000-2100 calories and don't want to go  lower if possible. rather up the cardio for awhile than I would cut anymore calories.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds good  How's the quality of your 2-2100 cals? Meaning dairy, sugar etc... Are you still going to do "squat" cardio?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds good  How's the quality of your 2-2100 cals? Meaning dairy, sugar etc... Are you still going to do "squat" cardio?


egg whites, oatmeal whey protein , chicken, tuna, rice, veggies 
No sugars to speak of , only dairy is skim milk for my protein shake .  Most of the cardio while I do the new wo will be HIIT. I might do one day of speed squats on the week when I only do lower body once a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotcha! Well good luck, you know what your doing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice workout, and good luck with the new routine.  Oh, and shave your arm


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout, and good luck with the new routine. Oh, and shave your arm


Hey jake,
You gots a problem wit my hairy arms ?  That and my head is about the only thing I don't shave.  Aren't you glad to know that ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

EEW!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey jake,
> You gots a problem wit my hairy arms ?  That and my head is about the only thing I don't shave.  Aren't you glad to know that ?







 
I like your new routine too Gary, best of luck with it!!! Hows the knee?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like your new routine too Gary, best of luck with it!!! Hows the knee?


Hey Angel,

Thanks , the knee is doing ok .  Have a great wekend


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

You too Brother!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey jake,
> That and my head is about the only thing I don't shave.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey jake,
> You gots a problem wit my hairy arms ?  That and my head is about the only thing I don't shave.  Aren't you glad to know that ?


  

Looking buff there grandpa


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Hi Billie  
have a great weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Looking buff there grandpa


 
Thanks JD ! have a great weekend bud


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Easter EVE buddy


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey there GW,
OK curiousity got me...what is Team "MOFO "


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey there GW,
> OK curiousity got me...what is Team "MOFO "


Hey Bear ,
happy Easter 

Back when my lifts were going through the roof ( for me anyway ) a couple of the guys ( Burner and Deadbolt , I beleive ) started calling me a Mofo animal , etc etc and it got to be a joke back and forth with each other and ended up as team mofo. You are more than welcome to join No monetary dues or initiations   Just show up and post a wo now and then


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter!!  

Can I be on Team GoPro and Team MoFo at the same time??    
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Happy Easter!!
> 
> Can I be on Team GoPro and Team MoFo at the same time??
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cyndi,

You know you can   Other IM hotties have thought about it but didn't make the commitment.  Will you be the first ?!   

Happy Easter Gorgeous !


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome to join No monetary dues or initiations   Just show up and post a wo now and then


what? You waived the dues? what about my 6 starving kids? U know hard it is to feed the little rascals while scrounging for tires to hold the roof of mah double wide is?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what? You waived the dues? what about my 6 starving kids? U know hard it is to feed the little rascals while scrounging for tires to hold the roof of mah double wide is?


OOPs , I forgot daryl, darrell and darell and triplets   Sorry Burner !  we'll make this a one time introductory offer for Cyndi


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

Damn !!!!  I ate more today than I did all of last week !!!!  shit !


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

That is great.  I had a few slices of ham, and a couple jelly beans.. but I was good


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That is great. I had a few slices of ham, and a couple jelly beans.. but I was good


I forgot about the ton of jelly beans  I ate  until you posted,  you skinny bastard !   Congrats on the 2" loss


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks.. but im not skinny!  My wast is 34 1/2".


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Heya GW....damn I missed alot!  I need to start coming around more LOL.  Been so busy lately its hard to get on the comp!

Hope you had a great easter...I know I ate a ton LOL.  But hey I have no one to impress right now so this extra fat is my friend lol.  I actually weighted myself this past weekend.... never thought i was that heavy need to start cutting some cals back and stop enjoying my food so much LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

*Upper Body  3-28-05*

*Bench Press-*
105 x 12
125 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 6
 

*Incline Db bench press -*
2 sets 50 x 10
need to increase next time

*Standing BB Press-*
55 x 12
75 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 4  
haven't done these since Moses was found in the river Nile as a baby !! Can you say WEAK !!!! 

*Side lateral lifts -*
25 x 8
20 x 8
start w/ 20 lbs next time

*Wg Pullups -*
BW x 12, 10, 8, 6 
Had hoped to add weight to some of these but it didn't work out that way ! LOL

*Shrugs -*
2 sets 285 x 10
ahhhhh a glimmer of strength.  

*Triceps pressdown-*
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 8
90 x 6 barely!

*Dips -*
2 sets BW x 10 phew !! 

*BB Flex curls -*
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6

*Seated EZ bar concentration curls -*
2 sets 45 x 10
Different for sure , felt pretty good. Used the narrowest grip. Try them again before I decide if Iswitch to something else. Almost did drag curls instead .






*Notes:*
1 min RI's on everything ( at least I tried to anyway )

Wo took 57 min!!!!!! I'm use to 30-40 min. But P.P.P. counted for some of the time. (Piss Poor Planning )
Felt good though. Been a long time since the whole upper body was pumped up at the same time . Arms felt huge ! Back/chest felt "full" !
I almost looked like someone that works out once in awhile .


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there gw!  How much longer you plannin on keeping the cals low?  Seems like you've been at low cals for a while now.  

Gotta love that feeling of your entire body just feeling pumped!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there gw! How much longer you plannin on keeping the cals low? Seems like you've been at low cals for a while now.
> 
> Gotta love that feeling of your entire body just feeling pumped!


I've been on a sloooowwww  cut for god knows how long .  But it hasn't been until the past few weeks that i have gone low enough on cals for it to start getting to me.  3 more weeks Max !!  Then I am taking a week off and re-evaluating my programs/goals etc .


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Great w/o Gary. I'll be starting Standing BB Press tomorrow. I'll try 95 first and I don't think I'll go higher LOL. So I HOPE your not weak  How often do you try to bulk and cut?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I didn't mean how often, I meant how long.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Gary. I'll be starting Standing BB Press tomorrow. I'll try 95 first and I don't think I'll go higher LOL. So I HOPE your not weak  How often do you try to bulk and cut?


In the past 2.5 years I have only bulked once. The rest of the time has been maintenance or a cut.  
OOPs just saw your next post ! LOL

I used to go 8-12 weeks at a time but have started going to shorter intervals. And after reading a post in Jake's journal by Patrick I will probably go to an even shorter interval. 4 weeks I think. I'm going to finish the next three weeks , take a week off and then decide where to go from there .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Gary. I envy you and your stinking pullups!!! One day I'll be thinking about adding weight you friggen STALLION


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice workout..
you doing the EZ bar concentration curls instead of Hammers?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Gary. I envy you and your stinking pullups!!! One day I'll be thinking about adding weight you friggen STALLION


Thanks man .

You'll be adding weight in no time ! Just keep at it. But I must say I was suprised how well the first set went .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Nice workout..
> you doing the EZ bar concentration curls instead of Hammers?


Thanks Bear !

Did today for the first time ever.  Might try the drag curls next time though just to see how the feel.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks.. but im not skinny!  My wast is 34 1/2".


damn dude! That is one of my target waist sizes....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Wg Pullups -*
> BW x 12, 10, 8, 6
> Had hoped to add weight to some of these but it didn't work out that way ! LOL


hey old man! looking good there! I am working on getting back to it..but i used to try and get 50 reps within 5 sets. Once I could do that for a few consequtive (sp) work outs, then I added weight. Now, I do 3 sets ofWG pull ups..if I can get 30 reps, I will move to the close grip suppinated grip pull ups and then add weight.
It seems to help a little..
my .02 worth


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> damn dude! That is one of my target waist sizes....


You fat ass!  LOL...what is your current waist size?  Your only 8 or 9 lbs heavier then I am and I'm still like a 32/33


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

How much do you weigh DB?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh DB?


  




191lbs      




  Ok now I know thats to heavy LOL.  I guess I just have truely been livin life to the fullest...and enjoying every taste imaginable!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You fat ass!  LOL...what is your current waist size?  Your only 8 or 9 lbs heavier then I am and I'm still like a 32/33


we are not gonna discuss this at this time..mr. cardio king....
wanna come bench, squat or dead lift w/ me sometime?

I know I am a fatty...but I am working on it..and I will be running at night starting next Friday...betcha i am 190 by June!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> we are not gonna discuss this at this time..mr. cardio king....
> wanna come bench, squat or dead lift w/ me sometime?
> 
> I know I am a fatty...but I am working on it..and I will be running at night starting next Friday...betcha i am 190 by June!


Haha funny...don't worry gimme a little more time and I'll be doing all that good stuff...but for now my crippled ass has to stay away...    Oh and if that offer is on the table in a few months I'd def go lift with ya bud!  I'll take a week over the summer and visit ya...ya know show ya how to move some real weight  j/k

Yea I need to start working on getting those numbers down...I hate going in the gym just for cardio though LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2005)

With 60 second RI's, bet you were huffing and puffing after that workout .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2005)

Good lookin' wo GW!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

*JD - *Yup, I was thinking the same thing about half way through  

*YM - *Thanks.  Don't forget to come back from.  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cardio 3 - 29 - 05*

*HIIT - *
20 minutes. 3.74 miles
need to up the intensity. Shooting for 4-4.25 miles next time


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Good goal to shoot for!!! Your tearin it up in everything Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *HIIT - *
> 20 minutes. 3.74 miles
> need to up the intensity. Shooting for 4-4.25 miles next time



Is this running/sprinting?  If so, remind me not to challenge you to a foot race!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good goal to shoot for!!! Your tearin it up in everything Brother Gary!!!


Thanks Angel


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is this running/sprinting? If so, remind me not to challenge you to a foot race!


Hey Capt.

LOL  Stationary bike . I prefer HIIT on a treadmill but i wore out 2 of them so tried this magnetic bike and it has lasted for over a year  

I would rather do the cardio squats but just don't think it would be benefical the day before or after a leg day( which is tomorrow )


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I would rather do the cardio squats but just don't think it would be benefical the day before or after a leg day( which is tomorrow )


Good idea!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Good idea!


I stumble across one ever once in awhile


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

*Lower Body  3-30-05*

*Squats -*
90 x 12
140 x 10
190 x 8
280 x 6
Need to increase sets 2 & 3

*Vertical leg press -*
255 x 6 too heavy
215 x 10

*SLDL -*
125 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 8
195 x 6

*Leg curls -*
75 x 6 too heavy
50 x 10
Haven't done these in MOnths !!

*Standing calf raises -*
230 x 20
230 x 18
230 x 15 ..... ss .........Seated calf raises 140 x 20
230 x 14 ..... ss.......... "    "    "  " "    "   140 x 16

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
115 x 12
120 x 10
125 x 8
125 x 6

*Hanging Knee Raises -*
2 sets Bw x 10 
Add weight next time 

*Notes:*
1 min RI's


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

1 minute RI's on those SLDL's would KILL me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2005)

wow, gary...great HIIT!! Your workouts look awsome!  any abs yet??  plus..when do we get to see some new pics??  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 1 minute RI's on those SLDL's would KILL me.


I pretty much felt dead!   seriuosly thought about skipping the leg curls


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, gary...great HIIT!! Your workouts look awsome! any abs yet?? plus..when do we get to see some new pics?? BILLIE


Thanks Billie,  
I am waiting for saturday to weigh and measure to decide if I stay on this course or change.  I was much closer to 6 pack abs this time last year than I am now.   I did a bulk and never really recovered from it . LOL So it will probably be some time before any new pics of this guy !

I have really been feeling wore out the past few weeks.  I was on fewer calories this time last year and didn't feel this way. I am thinking about taking a couple of weeks off from everything and then starting fresh , seriuosly thinking about conceding the battle, regrouping and then attacking again. I won't make my goal by April 16   but i will make it some time this year. Hopefully before I take vacation this june/july. 

You looked great in your recent pic by the way


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

*Grand Baby Alert !!!!!!!!!!!*

Grand baby #2 is almost here !!!!  Momma is at 8+ !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

How often do you refeed?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

8 kids!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats -*
> 90 x 12
> 140 x 10
> 190 x 8
> ...


Gary my Brother, thats one heck-ova-workout!!! Those 1min. rest in betweens are killer for me


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How often do you refeed?


refeed ?   Not sure what the specs are on a refeed . But I am strict 6 days a week.  and on saturday it isn't a feast but I eat whatever suits me , whenever it suits me and as much as I like .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gary my Brother, thats one heck-ova-workout!!! Those 1min. rest in betweens are killer for me


Thanks Angel, I saw your wo . Man that was something


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 8 kids!


  No you nut !  Dilated to 8 + 

Grandbaby # 2  a.k.a. Braden Allen Jonson , born 1:56 pm , 3-30-05. 7lbs 11 oz.  21" long !! 

2 boys !  Pics to follow


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

Congrats 

hmmm, almost 8lbs.... when does the bulking diet start?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Congrats
> 
> hmmm, almost 8lbs.... when does the bulking diet start?


Already started


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

Braden Allen Jonson


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats wrong with its stomach


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with its stomach


  Belly button has to fall off yet


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2005)

Heya GW congrats my man!!  Another one already wow.  Cute kid!  

Nice w/o there...looks tiring heh.

Have you considered changing your diet around to maybe a cyclical style dieting?  Maybe try carb cycling or something?  If you stick to the same thing for to long you tend to stop seeing many results...maybe increase your cals for a week or two then reduce them again that may work as well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2005)

how's the sexy grandpa doing today?  Your new grandbaby is adorable, congrats!  Your workouts look great, I agree with Deadbolt...maybe the problem is in your diet....  Thanks for the compliment on the pic...I'm not where I need to be yet, but I am getting there...lol...I'll check in on ya later!  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya GW congrats my man!! Another one already wow. Cute kid!
> 
> Nice w/o there...looks tiring heh.
> 
> Have you considered changing your diet around to maybe a cyclical style dieting? Maybe try carb cycling or something? If you stick to the same thing for to long you tend to stop seeing many results...maybe increase your cals for a week or two then reduce them again that may work as well.


Thanks DB,

I am pretty sure I am going to increase my cals  starting this week for a couple of weeks then drop a little  again.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how's the sexy grandpa doing today? Your new grandbaby is adorable, congrats! Your workouts look great, I agree with Deadbolt...maybe the problem is in your diet.... Thanks for the compliment on the pic...I'm not where I need to be yet, but I am getting there...lol...I'll check in on ya later! BILLIE


Thanks Billie,

I'm sure it's the diet.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2005)

*HIIT Cardio  3-31-05*

*Stationary bike -*
20 minutes 
4.27 miles
Made it    But I bet I can do better


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2005)

Gary, Congrats on the 2 grandbabies!!! They are so cute. Makes me miss when my daughter was that size. Time sure flies!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 minutes
> 4.27 miles
> Made it    But I bet I can do better



Think you've 5 in you?  Congrats on the grand-child.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 31, 2005)

AWWW!!! Adorable BABY!!  I love his name!! MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on your grandchild Gary!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 31, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Congrats on your grandchild Gary!


Diddo!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody !  He is a cutie !


Capt. , I'm sure I do just might take a few more tries


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No you nut !  Dilated to 8 +
> 
> Grandbaby # 2  a.k.a. Braden Allen Jonson , born 1:56 pm , 3-30-05. 7lbs 11 oz.  21" long !!
> 
> 2 boys !  Pics to follow




*CONGRATULATIONS GARY BEAR!!!!*​
I'm so glad I didnt' miss this post...I love the name Braden!!!  Two boys..when are they gonna start working on a girl grandbaby


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Velvet  

Thanks !

Missed you around here    

A girl would be so cool !  But Idon't think either of the girls is in a hurry  for that and my son has no business having babies at this time in his life !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

*Upper Body  4-1-05  April Fools !*

*Bench press- *
105 x 12
125 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 6

*Incline Db Bench press -*
2 sets 55 x 10 
Up 5 lbs ! 

*Standing BB press -*
55 x 12 
65 x 10
95 x 8
115 x 6 Had to push start the last 2 reps  

*Db side laterals -*
20 x 10
20 x 7

*Wg. Pullups -*
Bw x 12
Bw x 10
10 x 8
20 x 6
No laffing !! LOL

*Shrugs -*
2 sets 285 x 10

*Triceps Pressdown -*
55 x 12 
65 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6

*Dips -*
bw x 10
20 x 9

*BB flex curls -*
40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6

*BB drag curls -*
2 sets 40 x 10
If you've never done these ... DO IT !!! Felt Great !!

*Notes:*
No RI's in between exercise changes
1 Min RI's on everything else


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice workout Gary!!!!   is a drag curl?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gary!!!!  is a drag curl?


Thanks Velvet !

To perform drag curls, keep the elbows in back of you rather than pinned at your side. Curl the bar up and at the same time keep it in contact with your torso. In effect, you are dragging it up. Be sure not to let the elbows or shoulders rise up.


----------



## Paynne (Apr 1, 2005)

congrats on the Grandbaby!

I thought drag curls were where you wore a dress and high heels when you did them


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Paynne said:
			
		

> congrats on the Grandbaby!
> 
> I thought drag curls were where you wore a dress and high heels when you did them


Hey Paynne,

Thanks and thanks for stopping by .

I was gonna tell her that but changed my mind


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice workout Gary.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gary.


Hey Jake ,

thanks man !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Gary, There is NO way I would ever laugh at your Pullups, Incredible pulling power IMO!!!
I hear ya on the push starts    
I like your Idea of no rest in between differnt exercises for different Bp's!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Gary, There is NO way I would ever laugh at your Pullups, Incredible pulling power IMO!!!
> I hear ya on the push starts
> I like your Idea of no rest in between differnt exercises for different Bp's!!!


Thanks Angel,

I had to trim some time off the wo somehow , it was lasting almost an hour !!!!  So when I am "resting" between sets I get set up for the next exercise.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> I had to trim some time off the wo somehow , it was lasting almost an hour !!!!  So when I am "resting" between sets I get set up for the next exercise.


Thats a good idea, I'm gonna use that too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea, I'm gonna use that too!!!


Sheesh Angel !!

I just rechecked your last wo. If you cut the RI's between exercises you'll be done in 20 minutes !!!!!!!!!! And I thought you were intense before !

What are yougoing to do with all your new found free time ? LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sheesh Angel !!
> 
> I just rechecked your last wo. If you cut the RI's between exercises you'll be done in 20 minutes !!!!!!!!!! And I thought you were intense before !
> 
> What are yougoing to do with all your new found free time ? LOL


   I've got to keep up with you and attempt to pull my weight here, so I'm looking for all the tricks I can!!!
Where abouts do you live in Missouri?
I live in Collinsville, Illinois, about 15 minutes outside of St. Louis.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I've got to keep up with you and attempt to pull my weight here, so I'm looking for all the tricks I can!!!
> Where abouts do you live in Missouri?
> I live in Collinsville, Illinois, about 15 minutes outside of St. Louis.


World famous Cole Camp !! Famous for beer gardens and assorted sexual crimes . LOL

Update:  Just remembered < I've been to Collinsville!!!  Went to the Monster Mopar Weekend a couple of years ago


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

*HIIT cardio 4-3-05*

*Stationary bike-*
20 min .
4.42 miles
another increase . LOL


----------



## LW83 (Apr 3, 2005)

13.2 mph


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2005)

O yea sunday morning cardio!!  Not a chance in hell my legs could handle cardio right now LOL...still sore from friday!

Hows the weekend been so far?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> O yea sunday morning cardio!! Not a chance in hell my legs could handle cardio right now LOL...still sore from friday!
> 
> Hows the weekend been so far?


Hey DB,

Weekend is great !  Mid -70's and sunny  a little breeze    If i wasn't so lazy I'd of got the 'vette out today !  Saw several of them on the road today .

As sore as you are i know you could still do cardio if you wanted to . The soreness wouldn't stop you from your firefighting so I know you could do cardio


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> 13.2 mph


Hey Luke , 
how the hell are ya Mr. wizard . LOL  So thats my average speed eh?  Never thought about it , just know I very from 11 to 15 + right now If i get to 16 I'll have to increase the resisitance or I'll be peddling so fast I'll churn my legs into butter .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey DB,
> 
> Weekend is great !  Mid -70's and sunny  a little breeze    If i wasn't so lazy I'd of got the 'vette out today !  Saw several of them on the road today .
> 
> As sore as you are i know you could still do cardio if you wanted to . The soreness wouldn't stop you from your firefighting so I know you could do cardio


Sounds like a perfect day to bring the car out...it was windy and cold by me today but I only saw it from the window as I painted LOL.  

Today I actually didn't have the time to get to the gym b/c it was closed but I'm sure if I REALLY tried to squeeze an hour in I coulda gone for some cardio yesterday.  Its tuff to perform the duties but I get em done with the DOMS...but then again I have that adrenalin rush so I feel no pain when we get a fire heh.  Better then drugs!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike-*
> 20 min .
> 4.42 miles
> another increase . LOL


You'll be hitting 5 miles before you know it!!!
So youv'e been to C-ville huh?  
Maybe you'll consider doing the Show-me's next year, they are always in May, would be nice to meet you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll be hitting 5 miles before you know it!!!
> So youv'e been to C-ville huh?
> Maybe you'll consider doing the Show-me's next year, they are always in May, would be nice to meet you!!!


Hey Angel,

Yes I will hit 5  miles and probably sooner than I think .    Don't know about being in the Show-me's but I might go sometime.  I'd have to find a mall or something for the wife ( i don't think she'd be interested in all those muscles . LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

*Lower Body 4-4-05*

*Squats -*
90 x 12
160 x 10
210 x 8
300 x 6 
Up 20 lbs on sets 2 thru 4  
No RI between sqauts and leg press

*Vertical leg press -*
2 sets 215 x 10
No RI between Leg Press and SLDL

*SLDL -*
125 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 8 .......ss w/lying leg curls .. 50 x 10
205 x 6 .......ss w/lying leg curls .. 50 x 10
up 10 lbs on last set SLDL
No Ri's between these and Standing calf raises 

*Standing calf raises -*
230 x 20
230 x 20
230 x 16 ...ss w/seated calf raises .. 140 x 19
230 x 16 ...ss w/seated calf raises .. 140 x 20
increased reps on sets 2 thru 4 .
No RI between these and cable crunches

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
115 x 12
120 x 10
125 x 8
130 x 6
increase in wt on set 4
No RI between these and hanging Knee raises

*Hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 25 x 10

*Notes:*
1 min RI's when I took them
My hams are not happy with me . But thats too bad!! Good wo all around today


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn gw your an animal!  No rest intervals there....you musta been huffin n puffin the entire time LOL.  300 on the squats...your doing great!  I figure by the end of this summer I want to be hitting hi 200's!  Next goal is 225 for 6 clean reps so that should take a few weeks for me.

Hows the diet been...doing the same as in the past?  Strict for 6 cheat for 1?

Hows the grand kids?  Anymore pics...c'mon you gotta keep us posted with those munchkins


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn gw your an animal! No rest intervals there....you musta been huffin n puffin the entire time LOL. 300 on the squats...your doing great! I figure by the end of this summer I want to be hitting hi 200's! Next goal is 225 for 6 clean reps so that should take a few weeks for me.
> 
> Hows the diet been...doing the same as in the past? Strict for 6 cheat for 1?
> 
> Hows the grand kids? Anymore pics...c'mon you gotta keep us posted with those munchkins


DB,
Thanks,
It is pretty tiring cutting the rest intervals !

Diet is doing ok . Still 6 clean ,1 cheat. but I have upped my carbs for the next 2 weeks. I think I went into starvation mode ( stopped losing fat and got weak) so upping the carbs for awhile and then going into shorter cycles like Patrick does.

Grand kids are GRAND !! LOL  Zach spent the night saturday and will go see Braden middle of the week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> DB,
> Thanks,
> It is pretty tiring cutting the rest intervals !
> 
> ...


Yea I've tried some w/o's like that with the rest intervals near none and it was a mission heh.  All about the intensity!

Sunds like a solid plan...I think that was my problem last time.  I cut carbs to soon and stopped losing, best of luck witht he added carsb my friend.

LOL glad to hear the kids are doing good.  Is zach letting you sleep through a full night yet or is he still waking up?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

GAZZA..... MAAAAATE..... (gotta do that with an Auzzie accent) 
What's doin..... i need to catch up with all you guys soooo bad


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I've tried some w/o's like that with the rest intervals near none and it was a mission heh. All about the intensity!
> 
> Sunds like a solid plan...I think that was my problem last time. I cut carbs to soon and stopped losing, best of luck witht he added carsb my friend.
> 
> LOL glad to hear the kids are doing good. Is zach letting you sleep through a full night yet or is he still waking up?


Not much wakes me up once I get to sleep


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Squats -*
> 300 x 6


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice workout G Dub.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2005)

Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Talk about Intensity, no rest in between? I would definatly be hitting the floor!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

>


Thanks Capt.  but since you're new to the journal ( or were you lurking back then too ) I use a Powertec leverage squat machine for squats. Still feels heavy but a lot easier , safer for my back. I was up to 515 when I was eating a bunch more cals !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout G Dub.


Thanks Strongman


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> GAZZA..... MAAAAATE..... (gotta do that with an Auzzie accent)
> What's doin..... i need to catch up with all you guys soooo bad


Wow , Hey Riss. Almost missed this one .  What been keeping you away ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Incredible w/o there Brother Gary!!! Talk about Intensity, no rest in between? I would definatly be hitting the floor!!!


Thanks !  But I don't think I will try to out "intensify" you


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 4, 2005)

300 on squats!!     That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am jealous.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been lurking for a while, but I must admit that I haven't read all 2000+ posts in this thread.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> 300 on squats!!  That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am jealous.


Thanks Cyndi !  But if you were squating 300 I would be afraid of you !  In a krazee kinky kind of way


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've been lurking for a while, but I must admit that I haven't read all 2000+ posts in this thread.


LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

well, it's been 2 pages sinec my last post here..or worse..too bad not anymore time to really read it..but sounds like u are back to full steam ahead, Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, it's been 2 pages sinec my last post here..or worse..too bad not anymore time to really read it..but sounds like u are back to full steam ahead, Gary!


Hey stranger,
Not really but better than I was for awhile


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow , Hey Riss. Almost missed this one .  What been keeping you away ?


Everything..... work, friends,training.... life in general.... Just a really busy time, things haven't calmed down mush but i am making the effort to get back here and hang with you guys


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Everything..... work, friends,training.... life in general.... Just a really busy time, things haven't calmed down mush but i am making the effort to get back here and hang with you guys


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

*HIIT cardio 4-5-05*

*Stationary bike -*
20 minutes
4.61 miles
getting close to the elusive  5 mile mark


----------



## Rissole (Apr 5, 2005)

Open chat in about 10mins will also show where i been


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Open chat in about 10mins will also show where i been


headed for work


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey, looking good in here Gary. I see you upped carbs a bit, how's that working?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, looking good in here Gary. I see you upped carbs a bit, how's that working?


Hey Rock,

Thanks, upping the carbs .. I feel better for sure and some of the weights are increasing. Might stretch it out to 3 weeks and then a 3-4 week cut.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 5, 2005)

*haha*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi ! But if you were squating 300 I would be afraid of you ! In a krazee kinky kind of way


 

Seriously though...you are doing great, and I hope the increased carbs help ya out!  (thanks for the encouragement in my journal by the way...I need all I can get ...lol...)  BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Seriously though...you are doing great, and I hope the increased carbs help ya out! (thanks for the encouragement in my journal by the way...I need all I can get ...lol...) BILLIE


Thanks Billie , you're a sweetheart


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 minutes
> 4.61 miles
> getting close to the elusive  5 mile mark


Your getting REAL close!!! I bet you hit it within the next 3 tries  
And then I think you'll BLOW it away 
Somethin like a 5.13 miles


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyndi !  But if you were squating 300 I would be afraid of you !  In a krazee kinky kind of way


Yeah well , that is NOT happening any time soon!!!!  And I like kinky!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah well , that is NOT happening any time soon!!!!  And I like kinky!!


I luv this woman...does she have friends??


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah well , that is NOT happening any time soon!!!! And I like kinky!!


I was hoping you'd say that


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I luv this woman...does she have friends??


Cyndi has LOTS of friends . She's a very loveable person .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

*Upper Body  4-6-05*

*Bench Press -*
105 x 12
125 x 10
160 x 8 .... ss w/ Incline DB bench .. 55 x 10
190 x 6 ... ss w/Incline Db bench ... 55 x 9
Up 5 lbs on sets 3 and 4 on BB bench
SS must of made the 55 Lb Db heavier this time . LOL
Ri was time it took to set up for next exercise

*Standing BB Press-*
55 x 12
70 x 10
100 x 8 ... ss w/Side lateral lifts ... 20 x 10
120 x 5 ... ss w/Side lateral lifts ... 20 x 10
Up 5 lbs on sets 2 thru 4 
Too heavy on set 4 , had to push start the last 2 reps 
No RI between this and Wg pullups

*Wg Pullups -*
Bw x 12
Bw x 10
10 x 8 ... ss w/BB Shrugs ... 285 x 10
20 x 6 ... ss w/ BB shrugs ... 285 x 10
No RI between this and pressdowns 

*Tricep Pressdowns -*
55 x 12
65 x 10
70 x 8 ... ss w/dips ... 20 x 10
80 x 6 ... ss w/ dips ... 20 x 7  
RI was time it took to set up for next exercise 

*BB Flex curls -*
40x 12 
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6
No RI's between this and drag curls 

*Drag curls-*
2 sets 40 x 10

*Notes:*
1 Min RI's between sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey, look at the supersetting King!  Nice w/o, bet it was intense.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

With workouts like that, who needs cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

yeah...I just got tired from reading it..

GJ Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, look at the supersetting King!  Nice w/o, bet it was intense.


Yeah Buddy   trying to keep my time down. Gets right at an hour if I don't .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> With workouts like that, who needs cardio?


Wouldn't that be nice   Thanks Capt.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...I just got tired from reading it..
> 
> GJ Gary!


Hey Mr. Burner,
thanks !  Guess I better see if you made it to the gym .


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn gary your gonna blow a valve you keep them intense workouts up LOL....just make sure you listen to your body!

Thats some awsome lifts there...you musta been pantin like a dog LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn gary your gonna blow a valve you keep them intense workouts up LOL....just make sure you listen to your body!
> 
> Thats some awsome lifts there...you musta been pantin like a dog LOL


 
LoL , my RI's are pretty busy trying to get set up for the next exercise(s). I'm going to do this ( or at least try to ) for another week and then do a weigh and measure and see what , if anything,  is happening . And then make up my mind whats next I guess.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice workout Gary!  I would have shit myself.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout Gary! I would have shit myself.


thanks Jake!  Appreciate it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Awesome W/O ther Brother Gary, I envy your pulling strength!!! And then to super set Shrugs with pulups................ 

 You da MAN!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O ther Brother Gary, I envy your pulling strength!!! And then to super set Shrugs with pulups................
> 
> You da MAN!!!


Thanks Angel,

I see you are still cursing pullups  "Hang" in there , you'll conquer them soon


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel,
> 
> I see you are still cursing pullups  "Hang" in there , you'll conquer them soon




 I sure hope so!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2005)

I know how you feel angel...they are my enemy as well...

Seems like your w/o are goin great gary...very little rest time really increases the intensity of it...hows the diet so far?  and..um...I'm still waiting to see some pictures in here....!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I know how you feel angel...they are my enemy as well...
> 
> Seems like your w/o are goin great gary...very little rest time really increases the intensity of it...hows the diet so far? and..um...I'm still waiting to see some pictures in here....!


The diet is ok , Still upping the carbs a little. Trying to find the right level.  Heehee when I take some pics I'll give you advance warning. But it will be some time to come unfortunately .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

*HIIT Cardio 4-7-05*

*Stationary bike -*
20 min
4.66 miles
Hardly an increase at all . Sure felt like I was working harder than that . LOL
Oh well, just means this weekend I'll have to try harder.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 min
> 4.66 miles
> Hardly an increase at all . Sure felt like I was working harder than that . LOL
> Oh well, just means this weekend I'll have to try harder.


A man on a mission


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heck, I bet you hit five miles in about a week...you can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> A man on a mission


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Heck, I bet you hit five miles in about a week...you can do it!!!!!!!!


Thanks Billie, 
I'm sure you're right


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

*Day Off !  LOL*

Looks like today will be a rest day .  got up at the usual time but feel asleep while doing my usual web surfing before I workout.  I was tired I guess. Well I know I was.
Yesterday I worked my ass off !  Short 4 people at work so I basically ran the whole store by myself. Usually the manager will kick in. Didn't see him all day except when it was his break time or lunch time . One of the cashiers tried to help but she didn't make much of a dent in what needed to be done. So needless to say at the end of the day my back was killing me and i went to bed early. Woke up sleepy. 

Will either do wo tonight or at least do cardio  ? will have to wait and see.

TGIF !!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like today will be a rest day .  got up at the usual time but feel asleep while doing my usual web surfing before I workout.  I was tired I guess. Well I know I was.
> Yesterday I worked my ass off !  Short 4 people at work so I basically ran the whole store by myself. Usually the manager will kick in. Didn't see him all day except when it was his break time or lunch time . One of the cashiers tried to help but she didn't make much of a dent in what needed to be done. So needless to say at the end of the day my back was killing me and i went to bed early. Woke up sleepy.
> 
> Will either do wo tonight or at least do cardio  ? will have to wait and see.
> ...


Damn that sux man...gotta hate those shitty days at work.  A day of rest sounds good!

 TGIF


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks DB  

Well been doing some thinking, studying , etc in re: my diet.  For whatever reason I have almost always done a 50/30-35/15 -20  But have decided to go to 40/40/20 and see what happens. I'm hoping that more carbs will equal more energy/strength and since the total cals are still about the same hopefully there won't be any fat gain ? My total cals is about 500 below maintenance to start and will try it for a few weeks to see how it goes and what ( if any) adjustments I want to make .  My ultimate goal is still to find them damn abs but will go about it in shorter cycles of cutting/bulking/maintance.

What ya think ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks DB
> 
> Well been doing some thinking, studying , etc in re: my diet.  For whatever reason I have almost always done a 50/30-35/15 -20  But have decided to go to 40/40/20 and see what happens. I'm hoping that more carbs will equal more energy/strength and since the total cals are still about the same hopefully there won't be any fat gain ? My total cals is about 500 below maintenance to start and will try it for a few weeks to see how it goes and what ( if any) adjustments I want to make .  My ultimate goal is still to find them damn abs but will go about it in *shorter cycles of cutting/bulking/maintance.*
> What ya think ?


Sounds good to me, though I think every body responds differently so you just have to see for yourself. I really agree with that last line of your post through. I think that's the way to do it and I'm just learning it.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for the input Rock  Appreciate it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2005)

I bet on those days that your running around like a lunatic it's really hard to eat the right things, or worse yet, no time to eat at all...I have that prob all the time...it sucks!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Gary, stick at it!! You will work out what works best for you like Rock said.
You got that kind of determination


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I bet on those days that your running around like a lunatic it's really hard to eat the right things, or worse yet, no time to eat at all...I have that prob all the time...it sucks!!


Hey Billie  

Where you been girl ?  

LOL, even though I run my ass off on days like that I still make my meals . Nothing keeps me from that. The place can go to hell while I take my break !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, stick at it!! You will work out what works best for you like Rock said.
> You got that kind of determination


Thanks Riss . Oh I'll keep at it. TOO much time and effort ( not to mention money) invested in this "lifestyle" to give up now


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 9, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea GW.  Its really all an art...the more you experiment the more you truelly know your body.  Over the past 2 years I have learned so much about my body thats its crazy.  Who would have ever though this form of carb can bloat you or make you hold water or what ever.  Through experimenting I know what I can and can't get away with in my diets...whether its a matter of me doing it or not is a different question LOL.

So don't be afraid to play with your diet some....just make mental notes of the changes and what happens.  It really helps later on down the road.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Gary!!

How are ya Babe??   
You will find those abs... I am sure.  I think I need a diet change, I am feeling sorta puffy, retaining water I think.  I HOPE...    
I have not lost any fat with those fat burners and more cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Gary!!
> 
> How are ya Babe??
> You will find those abs... I am sure. I think I need a diet change, I am feeling sorta puffy, retaining water I think. I HOPE...
> I have not lost any fat with those fat burners and more cardio.


Hi Sexy !!  Don't you know I miss you when you're gone ?!

Damn worthless fat burners ! LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello Gary, hows it goin? Havin a good weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Gary, hows it goin? Havin a good weekend?


Hey Angel ,

Pretty  good. Got Zach again this weekend   getting ready to post some ugly ass pics of my abs ( or better stated as lack of abs ) LOL  
Stay tuned for a good laff


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok , against my better judgement i am posting a few pics of my temporary loss in the battle for the 6 pack abs. I lost this particular battle but I will win the war  Onlyone more week to go til the big 50 and this is as close as i could get


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2005)

If your that unhappy with them, can I have 'em?
Really Gary, those are lookin pretty darn good IMO!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> If your that unhappy with them, can I have 'em?
> Really Gary, those are lookin pretty darn good IMO!!!


LOL ,

Thanks Angel .  Not that I'm unhappy , just hoped to be a little further along by now.  But I'll get there shortly   Thanks again


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

God, I feel like a slob now LOL  Nice abs man.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God, I feel like a slob now LOL Nice abs man.


Thanks Jake  Sorry i made feel like a slob  wasn't my intention. 









































 Oh by the way, unless you look like me in my fat pic in my gallery you're not a slob. Are there many strongmen with 6 pack abs ? Hey ! You could be the first


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont have abs LMAO


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , against my better judgement i am posting a few pics of my temporary loss in the battle for the 6 pack abs. I lost this particular battle but I will win the war  Onlyone more week to go til the big 50 and this is as close as i could get


I have NEVER had my midsection look good! Nice work Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I have NEVER had my midsection look good! Nice work Gary!!


thanks Rock !  You're still so young though. don't wait until you are ancient like me .  LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> thanks Rock !  You're still so young though. don't wait until you are ancient like me .  LOL


First- your not ancient! LOL
Second- I HAVE been trying  I don't think I have anything there


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> First- your not ancient! LOL
> Second- I HAVE been trying  I don't think I have anything there


Thats what I use to think until I started doing weighted ab work twice a week .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats what I use to think until I started doing weighted ab work twice a week .


When I do it weighted though, I don't feel it in my abs  I think for that I need to go lighter more traditional ab work.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> When I do it weighted though, I don't feel it in my abs  I think for that I need to go lighter more traditional ab work.


HMMMMMMMM ... well that just confirms my suspicions.. you are weird  

J/K  LOL Hey if non weighted ab work would do the trick for me I'd do it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh your SOOOoooo funny 

But does it really matter what ab exercises you do? I mean, don't you get the six pack "in the kitchen?" So if you just dieted down even without doing abs they would be there?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh your SOOOoooo funny
> 
> But does it really matter what ab exercises you do? I mean, don't you get the six pack "in the kitchen?" So if you just dieted down even without doing abs they would be there?


Well , I do beleive in the kitchen thing  but back when I was 16 yo, 6 ft tall and weighed 128 lbs I still didn't have a 6 pack and there was no fat to speak of. At least now I know there is something under all that fat now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

*Visitor*

*Look who came to visit me before I started my workout !  One of my future training partners  *


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well , I do beleive in the kitchen thing  but back when I was 16 yo, 6 ft tall and weighed 128 lbs I still didn't have a 6 pack and there was no fat to speak of. At least now I know there is something under all that fat now


I understand. I just get confused. When I went from 300 to 160 I had very little fat and no abs then either  But whenever you ask for ab advice everyone shouts about the kitchen LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Look who came to visit me before I started my workout !  One of my future training partners  *


What a cute kid! You look like a huge monster holding a baby


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, I just saw Angels thread. Your considering P/RR/S again? When would you start if you did?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

*Upper Body 4-10-05*

*BB Bench press -*
110 x 12
130 x 10
170 x 8..... ss w/incline Db bench ... 55 x 10
190 x 6..... ss w/incline Db bench ... 55 x 10
sets 1 thru 3 on bb bench were an increase of 5 lbs 
Need to increase Db next time .

*Standing BB press - *
60 x 12 
75 x 10
105 x 8 ... ss w/side lateral lifts ... 20 x 10  (barely)
115 x 6 ... ss w/side lateral lifts ... 20 x 9
up 5 lbs on sets 1 thru 3 on standing press
down 5 lbs on set 4 . last time 120 was too heavy

*W.g. Pullups -*
10 x 12
15 x 10
20 x 8 ... ss w/BB shrugs ... 305 x 8
25 x 6 ... ss w/BB shrugs ... 305 x 7
Pullups were increased by 5-10 lbs 
shrugs were a little too heavy but will leave them there

*Triceps Pressdowns -*
55 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 8 ... ss w/dips ... 20 x 10
85 x 6 ... ss w/dips ... 20 x 8
Up 5 lbs on sets 3 and 4 on pressdowns
down a couple reps on dips . 

*BB Flex curls - *
50 x 12
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 6
Increased 5 lbs each set

*Drag Curls -*
2 sets 45 x 10 
Up 5 lbs 

*Notes: *
1 min RI's today
Usually do cardio today but tomorrow I need to go get drivers license renewed so did upper body today. will go in a.m. which is when I usually wo .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, I just saw Angels thread. Your considering P/RR/S again? When would you start if you did?


april 24 or 25. I want to finish what I am doing , take a week off and then give it hell !!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What a cute kid! You look like a huge monster holding a baby


 

  Really ?  I guess  I better take him with me wherever I go !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I understand. I just get confused. When I went from 300 to 160 I had very little fat and no abs then either  But whenever you ask for ab advice everyone shouts about the kitchen LOL.


Damn Lemmings ! LOL  Gotcha Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> april 24 or 25. I want to finish what I am doing , take a week off and then give it hell !!!!!


Your so dedicated LOL. I just drop things right away


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *BB Bench press -*
> 110 x 12
> 130 x 10
> 170 x 8..... ss w/incline Db bench ... 55 x 10
> ...


Nice w/o  So how are you liking Drag Curls?

When you go to P/RR/S will you make any changes, do P/RR/S Part II or anything like that or keep it how you did it last time?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your so dedicated LOL. I just drop things right away


Hot potato syndrome ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o  So how are you liking Drag Curls?
> 
> When you go to P/RR/S will you make any changes, do P/RR/S Part II or anything like that or keep it how you did it last time?


Probably start with the basic routine the first 3 weeks  then might do something a little different like p/rr/p/s or p/rr/rr/s. who knows  

I haven't seen anything definitive in re: P/RR/S II so I have no clue what it is about. did just read the article in Iron man though. Liked it a lot. One of the reasons I think I'll go back to it .

Drag curls are really finishing off my biceps like nothing else ever has


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hot potato syndrome ?


 My parents never taught me to stick with something. It's ALL their fault and I accept NO responsibility


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Probably start with the basic routine the first 3 weeks  then might do something a little different like p/rr/p/s or p/rr/rr/s. who knows
> 
> I haven't seen anything definitive in re: P/RR/S II so I have no clue what it is about. did just read the article in Iron man though. Liked it a lot. One of the reasons I think I'll go back to it .
> 
> Drag curls are really finishing off my biceps like nothing else ever has


Sounds good. I'll have to pick that Mag up. 

I'll have to try drag curls. You just bring your elbows back and roll the BB up your body to about under your chest, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I'll have to pick that Mag up.
> 
> I'll have to try drag curls. You just bring your elbows back and roll the BB up your body to about under your chest, right?


Yup, I might get just a bit higher when i squeeze at the top .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> My parents never taught me to stick with something. It's ALL their fault and I accept NO responsibility


It can be a pain in the ass sometimes though.  Like I really want/need a new job but I can't seem to get any time off to look for another job. I could play hookie or something when something come s along I'm interested in but then i would feel guilty. LOL


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Sexy !!  Don't you know I miss you when you're gone ?!
> 
> Damn worthless fat burners ! LOL


Hey Hun... I miss you too!!  Yeah.. well those dumb fat burners had BETTER start to work... they give me energy in any case!!    
How is your weekend???


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Brother Gary, Nice lookin w/o and great pic!!! Future BB'er in the making huh!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Hun... I miss you too!! Yeah.. well those dumb fat burners had BETTER start to work... they give me energy in any case!!
> How is your weekend???


Well at least they give you energy !  Do you need energy ? lol

Weekend has been good. Zach was here saturday and just left a few hours ago. And just got back from cruisin' in the 'vette for a couple of hours   80 degrees , sunny, and a breeze !!! It was great !!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Gary, Nice lookin w/o and great pic!!! Future BB'er in the making huh!!!


Hey Angel ,

Thanks !  Yup , hope to have both grandson's hooked on Mopars and iron


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Great Combination!!! So your a Dodge man huh?


*SWEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!*


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great Combination!!! So your a Dodge man huh?
> 
> 
> *SWEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!*


Dodge man ?  Nope ! Dodge fanatic ? YUP !!!  Check out my website 
www.nothingbutmopars.com  my Dodge ram tat and my Super Bee tat just put me over the line I think  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome!!! Now we have even more in common. My wife won like 10,000 on the boat, and suprised me the next day with a Quad cab Ram 1500, and yes sir, it has a Hemi!!!



Killer website too Brother, have it saved in my Favs!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome!!! Now we have even more in common. My wife won like 10,000 on the boat, and suprised me the next day with a Quad cab Ram 1500, and yes sir, it has a Hemi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Killer website too Brother, have it saved in my Favs!!!


A HEMI Quad cab 1500 !!!!!!!!!!  You DAWG !!!!!!!!!   

My wife wants a Magnum or 300 real bad . I keep telling her to get one but she's too use to not being in debt  

Sounds like you got a keeper for a wife   Me too !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL, Yes sir, sounds like we both are lucky!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh your SOOOoooo funny
> 
> But does it really matter what ab exercises you do? I mean, don't you get the six pack "in the kitchen?" So if you just dieted down even without doing abs they would be there?


I still think it's important to train them right.... otherwise you got nothin to show, they are a muscle like any other that does respond to training.
Nice pics bro, lookin great!!  
Oh and what the hell are drag curls?? 
I can give you some part II pointers, not much but just what i know


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I still think it's important to train them right.... otherwise you got nothin to show, they are a muscle like any other that does respond to training.
> Nice pics bro, lookin great!!
> Oh and what the hell are drag curls??
> I can give you some part II pointers, not much but just what i know


yeah , thats what I meant to say but I don't talk none to good sometimes

 

Drag curls, best I can descibe it ... your elbows are back as far as you can get them and you drag the bar up along your torso as high as you can while keeping the elbows back instead of at your sides .
Found some pics


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Well at least they give you energy !  Do you need energy ? lol
> 
> Weekend has been good. Zach was here saturday and just left a few hours ago. And just got back from cruisin' in the 'vette for a couple of hours   80 degrees , sunny, and a breeze !!! It was great !!



I hate you.. and the snow that falls here 

Just kidding, I like the snow, just sick of it.  I still hate you lol


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hate you.. and the snow that falls here
> 
> Just kidding, I like the snow, just sick of it. I still hate you lol


Hater !! LOL  

I can't beleive you still have snow !  Or do you ? Whats your altitude ?  The world is coming to an end !  Do you have acid rain ? We do ! Tears up your cars if you don't take care of them.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 10, 2005)

Right'o i remember those... never tried them though...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. Burner,
> thanks !  Guess I better see if you made it to the gym .


I did...then went on a trip. Tomorrow will be a good day...then have to go to work///think  legs will be the BP up for mass destruction..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2005)

*hi!!*

Hi gary...those pictures are awsome!  The 3rd pictures shows that you may have some abs on the way! 

I love the pic of you and your grandbaby...you look huge holding him!  And look at those arms!! HOLY COW!!  Great work!

BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I did...then went on a trip. Tomorrow will be a good day...then have to go to work///think legs will be the BP up for mass destruction..


Hey Burner !  

Glad you're back. How was the trip ?  I pity your legs . You are always so mean to them !  Have a great wo Bud !


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hi gary...those pictures are awsome! The 3rd pictures shows that you may have some abs on the way!
> 
> I love the pic of you and your grandbaby...you look huge holding him! And look at those arms!! HOLY COW!! Great work!
> 
> BILLIE


Thanks Billie,
You are too kind ! 
LOL , Wow , maybe i should take my pic holding Braden next time, he is a lot smaller than Zach ( he's is only 2 weeks old ) Imagine how big I would look then !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hater !! LOL
> 
> I can't beleive you still have snow !  Or do you ? Whats your altitude ?  The world is coming to an end !  Do you have acid rain ? We do ! Tears up your cars if you don't take care of them.



Its not sticking more than a day or 2, but its been snowing off/on for the last month.  I think my house is right around 5300ft.  Nope, no acid rain.. I live near the mountains with fresh/clean air aaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its not sticking more than a day or 2, but its been snowing off/on for the last month. I think my house is right around 5300ft. Nope, no acid rain.. I live near the mountains with fresh/clean air aaaaaaaahhhhhhh


Fresh clean air !! I hate you !!! LOL   j/K


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

Who's the hater now! hahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Who's the hater now! hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Burner !
> 
> Glad you're back. How was the trip ?  I pity your legs . You are always so mean to them !  Have a great wo Bud !


look who is talking, Mr. I can squat over 500 lbs???


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2005)

God damn I'm gone for a day and this thread grows 2 pages.  You whore Gary!!

Nice lookin w/o's ya had there...and zach is cuter then ever.  He is getting big to!  Or is it just your small arms making him look so big?

I can't even remember everything I just read so I'll just join in the convos here on out LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello Gary, Hows it goin?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look who is talking, Mr. I can squat over 500 lbs???


LOL  I guess I better check out your journal and see if youwill be able to walk tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> God damn I'm gone for a day and this thread grows 2 pages. You whore Gary!!
> 
> Nice lookin w/o's ya had there...and zach is cuter then ever. He is getting big to! Or is it just your small arms making him look so big?
> 
> I can't even remember everything I just read so I'll just join in the convos here on out LOL.


LOL pretty active in here this weekend !   Ok , I guess I'll cut you some slack


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Gary, Hows it goin?


Hey Angel ,

Just made the grueling journey home a few minutes ago and catching up on all the IM junkies


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

Gary, excellent pics! How tall are you? I know you're lighter than me, but your arms put mine to shame!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Gary, excellent pics! How tall are you? I know you're lighter than me, but your arms put mine to shame!


Thanks Capt. !!
I"m a little over 6 ft.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

*HIIT cardio  4-12-05*

*Stationary bike -*
20 min.
4.94 miles
Damn !! I thought I had it for sure today  
One more chance this week


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 min.
> 4.94 miles
> Damn !! I thought I had it for sure today
> One more chance this week


Ahh the good ol' cardio day!  Off by .6 damn man lol.  Hey still a damn good bike ride though...you'll get it next time for sure!  Gotta kick it up a level next cardio day and blow your goal out of the water...shoot for nothing less than 5.5 lol!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Gonna steal our workouts bud?? 
I post an answer to your question in my journal


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Gonna steal our workouts bud??
> I post an answer to your question in my journal


Thanks Riss, I might but you and Rocco are scaring me with your workouts . I'm too old for that stuff. I want to die healthy but not next week !!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

You won't die... your too hardcore!! (i say that with my hamstring twitching away...   )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You won't die... your too hardcore!! (i say that with my hamstring twitching away...   )


 



Hey Incredible new sig


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Hmmm i wonder who i got the idea off....?? 
You laughin at my pain.....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hmmm i wonder who i got the idea off....??
> You laughin at my pain.....


No way ! i am sure I will have my own in due time.

Rocco is gonna get kick out of that sig !


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah the way you train i am sure of it  Then i can laugh at you


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 min.
> 4.94 miles
> Damn !! I thought I had it for sure today
> One more chance this week



Only .06 mile short?  What's that, about a dozen more revolutions?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Only .06 mile short? What's that, about a dozen more revolutions?


  probably !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No way ! i am sure I will have my own in due time.
> 
> *Rocco is gonna get kick out of that sig * !


 THAT is an AWESOME sig!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

hola, G!
how's things? Just letting my breaky digest before heading to work out...
my legs are hating me right about now....imagine if I had time for the whole work out....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Holy cow Gary, you just missed it, I bet you BLOW it away the next try!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hola, G!
> how's things? Just letting my breaky digest before heading to work out...
> my legs are hating me right about now....imagine if I had time for the whole work out....


Damn Burner, How can one person be so busy ?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow Gary, you just missed it, I bet you BLOW it away the next try!!!


thats my plan    thanks Angel !


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

My pleasure, I've got an eliptical rider, will be pushing myself like you. Do you always only do 20 minutes? Is it straight cardio or do you use MAXOT or HIIT?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> My pleasure, I've got an eliptical rider, will be pushing myself like you. Do you always only do 20 minutes? Is it straight cardio or do you use MAXOT or HIIT?


Yup , 20 min , When I was doing Max OT it was 15-16 min flat out, I thought I was going to die a couple of times !


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Warm up the first 2 minutes at Intensity Level 5[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Minutes 2-3 move from Intensity Level 5 to 6[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Minutes 2-6, 6-10 and 10-14 work your way from Intensity Level 6 to Level 9, maintain for one minute.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Minutes 15-19 work your way from Intensity Level 6 to Level 10 (High Point at Level 10), maintain for one minute.[/font] [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[*]Minute 20 cool down to Intensity Level 5 for one minute.[/font]


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Like the Body for Life way? I like that, thanks Brother Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Like the Body for Life way? I like that, thanks Brother Gary!!!


xactly !!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Burner, How can one person be so busy ?


it's not fun..and leaves no time for dating...lots of lonely evenings...but will eventually have a happy ending!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Gary.  Looks like your 'enjoying' Max OT .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hi Gary. Looks like your 'enjoying' Max OT .


Hey JD ! 

Fooled ya !  Been doing upper/lower body wo's for a couple of weeks . LOL Taking next week off and going back to PrrS.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lower body 4 - 13 - 05*

*Squats -*
90 x 12
160 x 10
210 x 8
320 x 6 up 20 lbs 
OOPS  forgot to super set last 2 sets w/ leg press  

*Vertical Leg Press -*
2 sets of 220 x 10
up 5 lbs 

*SLDL -*
125 x 12
160 x 10
180 x 8 ... ss w/leg curls ... 55 x 10
210 x 6 ... ss w/leg curls ... 55 x 10
up 5 lbs on sets 2 thru 4 

*Standing calf raises - *
230 x 20 
230 x 20
230 x 16 ... ss w/seated calf ... 140 x 18
230 x 17 ... ss w/seated calf ... 140 x 18

*Kneeling cable crunches -*
115 x 12
120 x 10
125 x 8
130 x 6

*hanging knee raises -*
2 sets 35 x 10
up 10 lbs 

*Notes:*
I min RI's 
no RI between exercise changes


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like we both fried our wheels today Gary!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Killer Leg Blast there Gary, dynamite job on the Squats too Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Looks like we both fried our wheels today Gary!!


Thanks Pretty Lady ! 

Sometimes while I'm actually working out I feel like I'm not doing anything but as I sit here now my legs still have a slight "ache" to them.

I saw your wo ! You put me to shame w/your leg presses


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Killer Leg Blast there Gary, dynamite job on the Squats too Brother!!!


Thanks Angel ! 
Oh Oh  I forgot to put in my wo... No straps on the SLDL's  ( lol seems like the latest trend ! )


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

When's the next attempt at 5 miles?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> When's the next attempt at 5 miles?


Tomorrow morning  No problemo   Shooting for 5.2 LOL  will probably go back to the speed squats when I go back to P/RR/S


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> Oh Oh  I forgot to put in my wo... No straps on the SLDL's  ( lol seems like the latest trend ! )


No straps.............   I like training "Raw" is how I read it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hell of a w/o there Gary! Awesome job.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hell of a w/o there Gary! Awesome job.


Morning Rocco ,

thanks man , hey , how's the job going ?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel !
> Oh Oh  I forgot to put in my wo... No straps on the SLDL's  ( lol seems like the latest trend ! )


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

*HIIT Cardio 4-14-05*

*Stationary bike -*
20 min
5.02 miles  LOL

Well I made it but barely . LOL Damn I can't believe it wasn't more than that. Oh well I did do legs yesterday. Probably got something to do with it. Thats my story and I'm stickin' to it  

Changing back to cardio squats for next "cycle"


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 min
> 5.02 miles  LOL



 

I couldn't wait until lunch-time to check. It's back to work for me now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Stationary bike -*
> 20 min
> 5.02 miles  LOL
> 
> ...


Great job!!! I should try Max OT cardio again. I do better with HIIT as far as endurance goes. Last time I did Max OT I think I last about 2 minutes LOL. Congratulations!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I couldn't wait until lunch-time to check. It's back to work for me now.


Thanks Capt.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great job!!! I should try Max OT cardio again. I do better with HIIT as far as endurance goes. Last time I did Max OT I think I last about 2 minutes LOL. Congratulations!!!


Thanks Rocco


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2005)

hey gary...I was going to wait until tonight to see if you hit 5.0 miles, but I couldn't wait!  Great job!!  Are ya gonna aim for 5.5 now???


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

AWESOME job Gary, I knew you where gonna do it. I said you would do it in your next 3 w/o's. How close was I?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey gary...I was going to wait until tonight to see if you hit 5.0 miles, but I couldn't wait! Great job!! Are ya gonna aim for 5.5 now???


Hi Gorgeous ! 

Thanks !

No I am off cardio for the next week and then going back to Speed Squats for cardio after that .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME job Gary, I knew you where gonna do it. I said you would do it in your next 3 w/o's. How close was I?


Dead on Buddy !  Are you physcic ? LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Dead on Buddy !  Are you physcic ? LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

Why are you doing HIIT cardio after leg day?  You dont think thats detrimental?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Why are you doing HIIT cardio after leg day? You dont think thats detrimental?


Nothing is detrimental to my legs/body... it doesn't grow no matter what. LOL I am basically the same size I have always been ( just not as fat )
But anywho I am done with that "routine" and am taking a week off and then going back to one of your fave's P/RR/S.

Thanks for the input Jake . I really like your observations


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

*Upper Body  4-15-05*

*BB BEnch Press-*
110 x 12
130 x 10
170 x 8 ... ss w/incline Db bench ... 60 x 10 up 5 lbs on Db
205 x 4 ... ss w/incline Db bench ... 60 x 10 
up 15 lbs on set 4 BB bench but too heavy . I just had to try though  

*Standing BB Press -*
60 x 12
75 x 10
105 x 6  ... ss w/side lateral lifts .. 20 x 10
115 x 5  ... ss w/side letral lifts ... 20 x 10
 =down on reps 

*W.g. pullups -*
15 x 12
20 x 10
25 x 8 ... ss w/BB shrugs ... 305 x 10
30 x 6 ... ss w/BB shrugs ... 305 x 10 used straps on this ss  
up 5 lbs on pullups 

*Triceps pressdown -*
55 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 8 ... ss w/dips ... 20 x 10
90 x 5 ... ss w/dips... 20 x 8
up 15 lbs on set 4 pressdowns too heavy though

*BB flex curls -*
55 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 8
85 x 6 
up 5 lbs too heavy on set 4 

*Drag curls -*
2 sets 50 x 10 
up 5 lbs 

*Notes:*
1 min RI's 
Only use straps on last ss of pulldowns & shrugs
Still using gloves though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2005)

Good looking wo GW!!   All those SS look tough


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

So what exciting things are you going to do on your last day as a youngster?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good looking wo GW!! All those SS look tough


Thanks YM,

getting sort of use to them for when I go back to P/RR/S in a couple of weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> So what exciting things are you going to do on your last day as a youngster?


 

Same ol crap  until l I get off work. Then I need to get my butt in gear and do some car stuff. Got a guy coming down from Wisc. to look at my 69 Super Bee tomorrow and another coming from South Carolina to buy my 61 Valiant.  Now all I need to do is sell the Porsche and the 'vette and I can buy me something that is in show condition !  Thinking about an early 30's custom of some kind


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice w/o Gary! Are you going to do P/RR/S part II, have we convinced you yet?  Tomorrow's the BIG day!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome job on the w/o there Gary!!! You are definatly the SS King


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 15, 2005)

Impressive numbers on the Tricep Pressdowns there Gary!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the w/o there Gary!!! You are definatly the SS King


LOL  We will see have king -like I am when I get back on P/RR/S


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Impressive numbers on the Tricep Pressdowns there Gary!!!


Thanks Bear !  I hope to do better real soon though    Hows you dip station coming along ?


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks Bear ! I hope to do better real soon though  Hows you dip station coming along ?


Havent started it yet...its on the list of things to get done...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2005)

Can I be the first to wish you a happy 50th?

Welcome to the club!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brother Gary!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2005)

wow! U are 1/2 a century young? 
Happy B-day, Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Can I be the first to wish you a happy 50th?
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks Capt. 

And a fine club it is   Beats the 6ft under club


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

*Angel, Rocco , Burner -*
Thanks guys


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

I said it alerady in your OTHER thread.. BUT 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I said it alerady in your OTHER thread.. BUT
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Super Gorgeous  

It's been a pretty nice day so far. Zach is here , the weather is great.  I have driven my Super Bee , my Porsche and my 'vette today   The Super bee was awesome !! I shook windows as far as 2 blocks away !!!  The kids in the neighborhood went crazy ! It was great  

Hope you have a great day too and thanks again for the really really sweet words in the other thread xoxoxox


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Gary!!!!!!  You're right I couldnt share this day with a better man!!!!  

I hope you have a wonderful day!  Any plans tonight?  My hubby is taking me out dancing....Yipppeee.....

btw...haha...you are right I tend to just lurk lately, ball has started up for all the kiddos so I'm really busy now


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Gary!!!!!! You're right I couldnt share this day with a better man!!!!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! Any plans tonight? My hubby is taking me out dancing....Yipppeee.....
> 
> btw...haha...you are right I tend to just lurk lately, ball has started up for all the kiddos so I'm really busy now


Happy Birthday Tanya !!!

I just got back from a SUPRISE party at my favorite pizza parlor ! Yum Yum ! And both grandbabies at the same time ! 

Have fun dancing


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Gary! Are you going to do P/RR/S part II, have we convinced you yet?  Tomorrow's the BIG day!!!!!!


Hey Rocco ! 

So far I think I'm going with the first version.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2005)

I missed it ........  Happy Bday!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I missed it ........ Happy Bday!!


Thanks Ym


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday


thanks Jake !


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2005)

*happy birthday!!*

   
Happy belated birthday Gary!  Hope ya brought in in with a bang!! (and I'm not talking about the b-day candles!) J/K!!

Take Care...BILLIE


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday Gary! Hope ya brought in in with a bang!! (and I'm not talking about the b-day candles!) J/K!!
> 
> Take Care...BILLIE


BILLIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Thanks !


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2005)

Heya GW!  Sorry I haven't been home all weekend or had any access to a computer.  Happy b-day bud!  Hope it was a great one!!  

Damn I always miss everyones b-day around these parts its always got to be on the weekends.  Mine always seems to be on a monday LOL.  Every b-day I remember its always a moday...I should pay more attention to em I guess.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Db !


It was a pretty good weekend.  I'm working this 50 years old angle to the max ! It's already getting on my wife's nerves I think ! LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey boys and girls ,


just in case you need me I will be at http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=985483&postcount=1461 from now on. Will be starting back with P/RR/S this sunday.  Taking this week off to rest up for it . LOL


----------

